# Hamijos, me quedan meses.



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.

Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.

Voy a seguir una terapia alternativa a ver que pasa pero si un día de estos dejo de aparecer por aquí mas de 3 dias seguidos, chungo.

Me dá como mal rollo contarsus esto aquí en la guarde pero me lo quiero tomar con un poco de humor, espero que no se alegre nadie aunque posiblemente haya alguno jasjasjas. El caso es que desahoga todo lo que sea contarlo y en mi familia lo voy a ocultar al padre que ya ha pasao mucho.

Poco mas quicir, la verdac es que no me apetece nada comentar vuestros posibles post en este jilo de mierda, entendedme.

Un abrazoc.


----------



## mostacho (8 May 2019)

Es verda eso hermano?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Si.


----------



## torio (8 May 2019)

Qué edad tiene Vd?

En fin, es la epidemia del siglo XXI, nadie estamos libres de esa mierda del cáncer. En mi familia ya han fallecido 3 uno de ellos con cuarenta y pocos y los otros dos con unos 70, otro le operaron y todavía sigue vivo.

Pues eso amijo, una putada de las gordas, pero tampoco está todo perdido y quizás remita con tratamiento.


----------



## mostacho (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si.



Lo superarás como muchísima gente, estoy seguro.
Te deseo lo mejor recuerda que la sonrisa es la mejor terapia.
Abrazo fuerte gran Tiburcio


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

58 .


----------



## chemarin (8 May 2019)

Lo siento mucho, de veras, es momento de que lo pruebes todo, incluido rezar y rezar, pero sobre todo mantén la calma (fácil de decir pero difícil de hacer).

Solo por curiosidad, según la nueva medicina germánica el cáncer tiene unos "motivos" por así decirlo, en tu caso ellos dicen que es porque te han hecho una guarrada, ¿tiene sentido eso para ti?
El enfoque del cáncer del Dr. Hamer y su Nueva Medicina Germánica (r)

Creo que aciertas en no someterte a quimio, pero la presión que tendrás para hacerlo será brutal.

Te deseo muchísima suerte, y no descartes el milagro (pide y pide).


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2019)

no me jodas....


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Terapida, CDS + DMSO


----------



## PadreMacarra (8 May 2019)

ENTER THE VOID (2009)


----------



## Montenegro (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



Lo siento mucho. Mucho ánimo, lo vas a necesitar.

De todas formas, no tires la toalla. Yo tengo un familiar en una situación bastante parecida (también colón con metástasis) y desde que le han metido en un tratamiento experimental de inmunoterapia ha revivido. Estaba más delgado que el de mi avatar y ahora se mete unos burgers entre pecho y espalda que no son ni normales. Ha ganado kilos a manta y vuelve a hacer vida más o menos normal. Que te metan en un programa de ésos es fundamental, amenaza de muerte al oncólogo y su familia si es necesario.

Lucha todo lo que puedas. Suerte y un abrazo.


----------



## MasMax (8 May 2019)

Es fácil decirlo, pero ánimos!

La ciencia avanza mucho y yo creo que vale la pena intentar cualquier tratamiento que te aconsejen los médicos, aunque sea para alargar la esperanza.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Motivos posibles, no sé , lo que si sé es que en mi familia ya van 6 caídos por lo mismo.


----------



## Montenegro (8 May 2019)

Connor dijo:


> Ah y se supone que nos tiene que importar ?



A ti sí, que andas deseando cánceres a todo cristo.


----------



## Fausto1880 (8 May 2019)

Un abrazo. Que Dios te bendiga.


----------



## Montenegro (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Motivos posibles, no sé , lo que si sé es que en mi familia ya van 6 caídos por lo mismo.



El de colón es uno en los que más pesa el factor genético. Conozco familias con padre, madre y al menos la mitad de los hijos. Por el momento.


----------



## PadreMacarra (8 May 2019)

yo cuando estuve a punto d morirme ( llevo 2 años q parece q me ha mirado un tuerto ) estuve 20 dias en ayunas, con lo q recomendaba
La Curacion Por El Ayuno-Alexi Suvorin ALEXI SUVORIN . 
Lo pasé fatal pero luego llegué al día 20 y me sentía libre de los lazos terrenales. Jesucristo estuvo 40 días en el desierto cuenta la leyenda.
Se puede morir en el intento o resucitar y curarlo todo, quien sabe . En su libro lo explica Alexi.
En mi caso descubrí q tenía hiperacidez en el estómago ( tomo una medicación aunq da igual q no la tomara realmente, sólo q no proceso bien grasas por la acidez y me hace adelgazar komo un palillo ) pero había también un elemento mental q me estaba matando.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Empecé a ver sangre en las kks desde antes de navidad, no me dolía nada, solo me ha empezado a doler desde la colonoscopia, hace un mes.


----------



## Sir Connor (8 May 2019)

Stanley dijo:


> A ti sí, que andas deseando cánceres a todo cristo.



Solo a los machistas de vox y a tu familia de paso


----------



## TitusMagnificus (8 May 2019)

Joder. Lo siento mucho. 

Mi hermana fue operada y vive sin no se cuantos centímetros de colón. Lo del hígado no sé como se le puede meter mano.

No tires la toalla, apúntate a todos los programas experimentales que puedas, homeopatía, sanación, lo que sea PERO NO TE RINDAS Tiburcio


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

FEO maldito engendro, ten claro que si te me pones a tiro te llevo por delante, asqueroso.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (8 May 2019)

Connor dijo:


> Ah y se supone que nos tiene que importar ?



Por lo menos ten la caridad de no tocar los cojones. Si no te importa no contestes


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

No Mediador, no tenia nada mas, tengo todo en regla, ni fatiga, ni anemia, ni nada.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 May 2019)

Yo tambien soy candidato con muchas papeletas de tocarme la loteria por via paterna.Mi padre nos dejo con 58 años

Como fueron los primeros sintomas? te dolia algo?

Lo siento MUCHO en serio es una putada


----------



## Ojoplático (8 May 2019)

Te deseo lo mejor, sea cual sea la decisión que tomes para tu sanación. Rodeate de amor y que la paz llegue a tu alma. Por lo pronto, date cuenta de todo el cariño que los foreros te están mostrando, y eso seguro que te ayuda. Ánimo y mucho amor, de corazón.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Cyclon Por lo visto un tumor "blando" por decirlo así, no duele, hasta que empieza a tocar otras areas, no sé, tengo un buen lío en la cabeza.

Perdonad que no cite individualmente pero no tengo tiempo ahora mismo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Y claro que aprecio todos los post vuestros, aquí tengo otra família.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (8 May 2019)

Es leer estos hilos, querer decir algo, y quedarme en blanco. Nunca he sabido decir algo coherente en este tipo de situaciones.

1 De perdidos al río, tomaría Kalanchoe. No pierdes nada. Por aquí crece en algunos sitios de manera silvestre. Yo a veces lo echo a la ensalada.

2 Lo del Cáncer de Cólon, diría que a la predisposición genética hay que darle una ayuda, es decir, sólo genética no basta. Lo ví con mis tías que son tres hermanas. La que come mejor, que es mi madre, va más regularmente al baño, cero cáncer. La que sufre algo de estreñimiento y no come muy bien, cáncer de mama. La otra, estreñimiento crónico por malos hábitos alimenticios, luego pólipos, luego cáncer, del que se recuperó. Luego otra vez cáncer y se acabó.


----------



## Alex Cosma (8 May 2019)

Lo principal que se hereda no es la genética, sino la forma de pensar, de sentir, de entender la vida, de aceptar-rechazar la realidad. Todo está en el cerebro y en el corazón.

Enfermedades del Colon — Biodescodificación — Conflictos Emocionales


----------



## marvelous mambo (8 May 2019)

Si es cierto lo que dices, te deseo mucho ánimo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Tengo Kalanchoes, tengo todo un mundo de plantas usables pero voy a tirar por el camino que dije, he elejido eso.

En mi familia todos se cuidaban a rajatabla, ni fumar, ni beber, comidas sanas, y ya ves.

Y creo que tengo mucho que bailar si pudiese, moto nueva, casita en un pueblo del secarral, chormilfs, buf, de todo jajaja.


----------



## fyahball (8 May 2019)

Mira de tirar para arriba! Momento jodidísimo para que negarlo, espero que tengas toda la fuerza del mundo. Adelante!


----------



## mancuerna_de_4kg (8 May 2019)

Pues yo tampoco se que decir aparte de que mucho animo. Alguno habra que estando peor que tu se haya salvado, asi que a ver si a ti te pasa lo mismo. 

Y si no, a veces los canceres se paran y dan un tiempo de tranquilidad. Igual el tuyo ve que con el viruelo ganando las elecciones ya tienes suficientes mierdas que aguantar y te deja en paz.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (8 May 2019)

a estas alturas, viendo el panorama que dibujas y todo lo dicho anteriormente, suelo puedo desearte la máxima calidad de vida posible, y que todo lo que venga a partir de ahora lo disfrutes al máximo hasta el ultimo minuto de tu existencia


----------



## ACICUETANO (8 May 2019)

Un abrazo grande !!!!!


----------



## Delco (8 May 2019)

Se dice, se comenta, que el cáncer se desarrolla en entornos ácidos y que conviene una dieta alcalina. No sé hasta que punto es cierto esto pero por probar no pierdes nada.

Si lo que dices es cierto, yo que tu me dedicaba a vivir una segunda juventud y lo que tenga que venir vendrá.


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 May 2019)

Mucho ánimo.
Están saliendo cada vez mejores cosas contra el cáncer.
A ver si hay suerte.


----------



## PiterWas (8 May 2019)

Revista de salud y medicina — Discovery DSalud


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Lo que me quede lo voy a exprimir claro que sí, mi mayor ansia ahora es encaramarme a la motaza que me voy a comprar en días, una de mis pasiones, ¿superfluo?, posiblemente, otros se pondrían a meditar y hacen bien, ademas, no sería mala opción enfilar un acantilado ,y a correr.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



Que tengas mucha suerte, no sé qué más decir.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 May 2019)

Yo de primero haría ayunos muy prolongados bebiendo sólo agua. Si el cáncer no lo alimentas, no puede desarrollarse. Prefiero morir aunque sea de inanición en el intento de curarme, que de "cáncer" (sea lo que sea, que aún no está muy claro).

Además, el organismo cuando no tiene sus energías dirigidas hacia los procesos digestivos y de asimilación, las dirige hacia la eliminación y curación.

Y también miraría lo de tomar alimentos alcalinos para alcalinizar la sangre, ya que el cáncer sólo puede desarrollarse en un entorno ácido y de abundancia de azúcares (por eso lo del ayuno).

Y hacer vida calmada y a ser posible cerca de la naturaleza, ya que el estrés también alimenta al cáncer.


----------



## Percebe Gallego (8 May 2019)

Ánimo antes de nada.

En el caso de que fueras rico, contrata a varios biólogos y que te hagan fitoplancton de agua dulce vivo potable y algas de agua dulce comestible, es una teoría que está sin demostrar.

El primer criadero de algas en tierra

Esos crían algas de agua salada comestibles, sería lo mismo pero de agua dulce y a pequeña escala. El fitoplancton también es factible hacerlo de agua dulce potable.

Solución al déficit de omega 3, acumulación de metales pesados y exceso de radicales libres

Lo siento mucho y otra vez ánimo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Sobre la acidez, he tenido épocas de tragar bicarbonato a espuertas, como digo y pienso, esto es una lotería, lo malo es que toca frecuentemente, al más pintao.


----------



## Adriano_ (8 May 2019)

Jimboco a Doc Smoking para que aporte su consejo profhezional.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Sobre la acidez, he tenido épocas de tragar bicarbonato a espuertas, como digo y pienso, esto es una lotería, lo malo es que toca frecuentemente, al más pintao.




Tomar mucho bicarbonato es inútil si se siguen haciendo otros malos hábitos. Es como intentar apagar un fuego echando por un lado agua y por el otro gasolina.


----------



## Ignatius (8 May 2019)

No sé si lo mejor es que lo aceptes o que luches. 
Que tengas serenidad y vive el segundo. 

Lo siento mucho.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (8 May 2019)

Pues mucho ánimo, espero y deseo que puedas salir de esta encrucijada...


----------



## chickenotter (8 May 2019)

Joder pues que sepas que aqui tienes un fan tuyo.

Desde el dia que vi tu avatar, tu nombre y tu firma me caiste genial, despues fue verte hablar y como te expresas y tio, te doy un diez.

Espero que salga todo bien, aunque siempre hay que recordar el memento mori, aunque creo que con los que he leido en este hilo eres plenamente consciente y lo llevas con mucha dignidad tus malas noticias.

Suerte y que sigas foreando por muuuucho tiempo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Ciertamente he llevado una vida bastante excesiva en lo que ha ingerir sustancias se refiere, hablemos de chuletones o de birras gostosas, todo de todo, pero repito, he visto de primera mano morir a mucha gente querida por esta mierda de cancereses y todos, todos, eran atóxicos en grado sumo.


----------



## marvelous mambo (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Sobre la acidez, he tenido épocas de tragar bicarbonato a espuertas, como digo y pienso, esto es una lotería, lo malo es que toca frecuentemente, al más pintao.



Cuántos años has tenido acidez shur? Yo tuve meses atrás y era por tomar café. Con pastilla de cafeína no me da.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

No, no he tenido acidez nunca, lo del bicarbonato lo hice por que decían que era beneficioso, hasta que me aburrí de tomarlo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Un abrazo a todocs jamingos, me voy a comer algo, que todavía puedo 
A vuestra saluc.


----------



## Hermericus (8 May 2019)

Tengo una conocida intima con cáncer de colon metastasis III , operada en enero 2012, le sacaron 1/3 del intestino, medio higado, el utero y otro órgano de esos que se puede vivir sin ellos, y ya lleva 7 años tan pancha y está mejor que nunca.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (8 May 2019)

pero amigo Tibur?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BlackKnight (8 May 2019)

Un abrazo y mucho ánimo, de corazón. Que tengas mucha suerte y ojalá todo salga bien


----------



## Pailarocas (8 May 2019)

Querido Tiburcio, ya me imaginaba algo así, hace tiempo dejó caer que no le quedaba mucho de vida.
Quede mucho o poco, que cojones, eres un tipo grande, con lo que hay que tener, que sabe aceptar las cosas como vienen.
Espero que dure lo máximo posible siempre que sea en buenas condiciones, y espero aprender de ud. a no ser un quejica ni masacrar a los que tengo cerca si algún día me viene ese revés.

Mucha fuerza y a pensar poco en eso.... el foro es una buena herramienta para evadirse, con la cantidad de hijoputas que hay por aquí la cabeza y las ganas de matar van a mil. 

Un abrazo hamijo, que la derroición final tarde en llegar


----------



## etsai (8 May 2019)

Joder tío, me dejas sin palabras.

Mucho animo.


----------



## signo13 (8 May 2019)

Joder..... un abrazo


----------



## etsai (8 May 2019)

Connor dijo:


> Ah y se supone que nos tiene que importar ?



A mi me apenaría incluso si te pasase a ti.

De alguna manera os aprecio a todos.
Si, incluso a ti.


----------



## Joloan (8 May 2019)

Suerte y pásalo lo mejor que puedas.


----------



## Croft (8 May 2019)

Compañero, espero que haya al menos algo de esperanza. Hay demasiados casos últimamente y es preocupante.

Sólo te deseo que ojalá salgas adelante y no desistas jamás.

Un abrazo fuerte.


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> 58 .



Tío que tengas suerte en todo, si lo superas estupendo y si no que no sea doloroso!!! Todos nos vamos tarde o temprano , piensa en lo positivo y sobre todo si te vas cuando llegues al más allá INFÓRMATE SI HAY INTERNET para seguir FLOREANDO y contarnos tus experiencias. 
Al mal tiempo buena cara, con cojones y empaque. Sea lo que sea SUERTE!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Hermericus (8 May 2019)

Supongo que te operarán YA.

A mi amiga desde que se lo detectaron (el médico del pueblo la mandó a hacer una colonoscopia, por la SS tardarían meses, se hizo una colonoscopia a la semana siguiente en una clinica privada y allí ya la mandaron urgentemente al Hospital). A los 15 dias la estaban operando. Un mes en el hospital con mucha sedación, luego a casa con varios meses de comida especifica y en Semana Santa ya estaba por ahí de vacaciones.

Cuando te operen, que corten de mas, no de menos.

Cuando te abran, ya verán por donde hay metástasis.


----------



## el melo (8 May 2019)

Joder....


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 May 2019)

Connor dijo:


> Ah y se supone que nos tiene que importar ?



Que asco das, tendrías que aprender a cerrar esa bocaza antes de que alguien te la cierre para siempre.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Sr.nadie (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



Un abrazo gordo, no sé qué más decir.


----------



## Sr.nadie (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> FEO maldito engendro, ten claro que si te me pones a tiro te llevo por delante, asqueroso.



Los accidentes de coche son eso, accidentes


----------



## Astropilot (8 May 2019)

Me he quedado helado al leerte. 
Espero de corazón que todo te salga bien.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Triptolemo (8 May 2019)

Gurrumino como un gato de 7 vidas, no se que decir francamente...
Le aprecio mucho y ustec lo sabe, yo y muchos foreros...


----------



## Manufacturer (8 May 2019)

Muchos ánimos. Joder, ¡Qué putada!


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (8 May 2019)

Lo siento mucho, y espero que lo superes de la mejor manera. Tómalo como un reto en lo poco que dependa de tí, sin tirar la toalla. Estás en las manos de los médicos, y ojalá hagan lo mejor posible su trabajo, pero tener ganas de luchar es fundamental. También disfrutar lo que nos queda sea mucho o poco es importante, y no ceder a pensamientos depresivos que sólo nos quitan toda esa energía tan necesaria para que el cuerpo resista a tanto tratamiento. 

Gracias por tu mensaje, que nos sirve a todos a tomar conciencia de lo que es importante y lo que no. Aprovechemos bien nuestro tiempo.

Un abrazo virtual fuerte.


----------



## marvelous mambo (8 May 2019)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Que asco das, tendrías que aprender a cerrar esa bocaza antes de que alguien te la cierre para siempre.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección



Si yo viera al FEO por la calle le daría de hostias hasta dejarle mellao


----------



## DONK (8 May 2019)

Joder Gurru,lo siento mucho tio.

Pero no tires la toalla,se que es jodido mantener la cabeza fresca en esa situacion,vamos me lo imagino.Un familiar de mi novia hace poco le diagnosticaron la misma enfermedad,no daba un duro por su vida y tras operacion y medicinas esta curado.No sabemos que medicinas le dieron,no se le cayo el pelo asi que igual esquivo la quimio y le pusieron inmunoterapia.

No soy medico pero algo he leido sobre el tema.Debes saber que el nobel de 2016 lo gano un tio que demostro que el ayuno junto a la quimio es menos toxico y un 70% mas de efectivo.Tambien hay alimentos y plantas que retrasan el crecimiento tumoral e incluso son capaces de remitirlo,aunque curarse de todo con dieta no lo veo factible,por desgracia necesitaras juntar las dos terapias,estoy seguro de que en el foro te podemos ayudar con enlaces a estudios cientificos.Eso se lo comentas a tu medico,seguramente no tenga ni zorra de lo que le hablas pero es probable que te diga que mal no te va a hacer.Aunque parezca una magufada tomar ciertos alimentos y plantas al seguir el tratamiento mejora mucho las expectativas de curacion.La aspirina tambien dicen que es buena para evitar justo lo que te ha pasado a ti,no se si ayuda tambien a combatirlo.

En fin,no quiero rayarte,solo eso,decirte que la quimio se lleva mejor con ayunos,evitas vomitos y mal estar en bastante medida,quizas merezca la pena intentarlo.

Un abrazo,me pasare mas por el hilo a ver como va todo y estoy seguro de que si tomas la determinacion de luchar estaras por aqui mucho tiempo.


----------



## DONK (8 May 2019)

Por cierto,no es sobre cancer pero tengo un amigo que por otra enfermedad lo an metido en un proceso experimental.Lo han elegido porque casos tan jodidos como el suyo se conocen pocos.Ya esta practicamente curado de una enfermedad que no tenia ni el menor alivio hasta ahora,eso si,no era tan grave ni amenazaba su vida,solo era molesta pero vamos,que aveces estas cosas sirven.

Animo.


----------



## allan smithee (8 May 2019)

Tiene usted buen encaje, señor Tiburcio. Los gatos como usted siempre caen de pie. Me temo que lo tendremos por aquí muchos años.


----------



## DONK (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Motivos posibles, no sé , lo que si sé es que en mi familia ya van 6 caídos por lo mismo.



Perdona la indiscreccion.Por lo mismo te refieres a cancer en general o de colon?


----------



## Pio-Pio (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> 58 .



Yo tengo 2 mas!!! me cago en todo!!!. ánimo a veces los médicos por suerte se equivocan. Un abrazo!!!!


----------



## atasco (8 May 2019)

Ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (8 May 2019)

En primer lugar lo siento muchísimo, una gran putada.

En segundo lugar, haz quimioterapia y dejate de alternativas.

Mi suegro vivió 17 años más gracias a la quimioterapia. 2 veces operado del higado y 1 del colon.

No te rindas, no me seas nenaza.
Animo , animo, ánimo


----------



## mostacho (8 May 2019)

*Para nuestro querido gurru su polla ahí por la sierras de Cádiz dios te guarde, lo vas a superar hermano, te queremos y pensaremos que lo vas a superar, y al final, estarás muchos años con nosotros.
Te queremos.

*



*Asqueroso feo de mierda:

En algún comentario de estos como los de hoy, no te extrañe que algún forero te busque en la mierda de barrio ese de moros que vives y te arranque la cabeza por hijo de puta.
Yo que tú me cuidaría mucho de hacer según qué comentarios en según qué hilos.
Ojalá un día vaya yo andando por el mundo y te vea de cara con pocos testigos ijodeputa.*


----------



## mudj (8 May 2019)

Oh, no hagas caso...igual duras mas que yo que se supone que estoy sano. La vida la muerte, pues como decia mi abuelo: para morirse solo hay que estar vivo. Luego mira la parte positiva, ya que puedes despedirte de seres queridos, arreglar enfados, o al cobtrario mandar a tomar por el culo. En otro, no estes triste pues todos hemos de morir. Yo antes tenia mis dudas, no se..no creia mucho, aunque como siempre he dicho: no necesito un premio o un castigo al morir, para ser buena persona. Lo soy todo lo que puedo y el resto no importa. Yo personaomente lo que me jodia mucho es que los hijos de puta y los burros, se libraran y fueran de rositas. Por depresion muy grave decidi tomar enteôgenos y bueno, no se si es verdad o mentira, ademas aunque parezca que todos vemos lo mismo, al final no es asi. Resumen de mis visiones: somos eternos, existe dios o como quieras llamarlo, te juzgaras tu mismo, redimiras si necesario en una nueva existencia ( de todas formas no se trata solo de pagar errores, sino de aprender cosas, asi que hay reencarnacion casi segura en un 99 % de los casos), hay ademas otros mundos y otros universos, los malos pagaràn y los burros pues a renacer las veces que hagan falta, de una forma u otra te reencuentras con los tuyos. No se porque, pero desde entonces pido perdon( eso es lo que me llama la atencion, pues aunque no soy perfecto, puedo mirar tranquilamente a los ojos de Dios si fuera necesario y sin embargo pido y pido perdon y no solo yo. sino la mayoria de la gente y no se, imagino que es la humanidad que hizo un gran pecado porque sino no encuentro otra explicacion ) cada dia y agradezco cada dia por todo, lo bueno y lo malo. Buen viaje.


----------



## Me_opongo (8 May 2019)

Lo siento mucho, Tiburcio.

Yo le preguntaría, si no lo has hecho ya, al médico, en cuánto aumentan las perspectivas de curación añadiendo la químio.

Y donde haya un porcentaje de posibilidades que consideres adecuado, adelante con ello.

Me gustaría que se quedase en un gran susto y que venzas a la enfermedad.

Ánimo y mucha suerte.

Un abrazo. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## etsai (8 May 2019)

Tampoco te flipes mucho con la moto nueva, a ver si no vas a llegar vivo a tu final.

(Es broma, un poco de humor negro. No te ofendas. Ánimo y al toro.)


----------



## Abrojo (8 May 2019)

Un abrazo


----------



## otelo (8 May 2019)

En agosto de 2016 me diagnosticaron un cáncer de mama, y con las pruebas, descubrieron otro, de clase diferente, en la otra mama.

Después de una quimio bastante dura, estoy limpia (de momento) y casi se me ha olvidado lo peor de la quimioterapia.

Las terapias alternativas NO funcionan. La quimio funciona regular, de momento no hay nada mejor.


----------



## Cuncas (8 May 2019)

Se fuerte Tibur, intenta no tirar la toalla, piensa en lo que te dice Stanley.



Stanley dijo:


> Lo siento mucho. Mucho ánimo, lo vas a necesitar.
> 
> De todas formas, no tires la toalla. Yo tengo un familiar en una situación bastante parecida (también colón con metástasis) y desde que le han metido en un tratamiento experimental de inmunoterapia ha revivido. Estaba más delgado que el de mi avatar y ahora se mete unos burgers entre pecho y espalda que no son ni normales. Ha ganado kilos a manta y vuelve a hacer vida más o menos normal. Que te metan en un programa de ésos es fundamental, amenaza de muerte al oncólogo y su familia si es necesario.
> 
> Lucha todo lo que puedas. Suerte y un abrazo.



No soy veterano del foro pero en el poco tiempo que llevo ya vi que eres uno de los grandes. Espero que el destino dea un giro de los que suele dar a última hora y no nos deje sin un burbujazo con el que sería cojonudo tomarse una caja de birras, rezaré para que sea así. Un abrazo y fuerza.


----------



## Circe (8 May 2019)

Tibur, NO te rindas, haz quimio y opérate, todo lo que te manden, no tienes nada que perder y sí mucho que ganar.
Te mando mp.


----------



## Tio_Serio (8 May 2019)

Ánimo, y confía en los médicos, yo conozco ya a bastantes familiares y amigos que lo han superado.


----------



## D4sser (8 May 2019)

Es muy valiente por tu parte decírnoslo aquí públicamente. Ten fuerza y concéntrate en ti y en nada más. Haz lo máximo posible, no descartes la quimio. 

Un saludo.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (8 May 2019)

Aún le queda a ustec mucha guerra por dar con 58 tacos. Ánimo y al toro,que estoy seguro que lo superará.


----------



## S. GOKU (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



Joder mucho animo amigo. Yo intentaria a ver si se pudiera hacer algo y si no pude nada fundete todo lo que tienes en viajes, putas a pelo y vino. Pasatelo de puta madre tus ultimos dias y aunque sea jodido trata de no preocuparte por el tema ya que esto es algo que tu no puedes controlar sino que te a venido a si.

A mi las cosas que mas malestar y ansiedad me provocan son aquellas en las que tengo que decidir yo pero este caso pese a ser brutalmente jodido no depende de ti por lo que en la medida de lo posible trata de pasar.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2019)

Amigo Gurru @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia , animo shur, si quieres te puedo recomendar alguna terapia interesante basada en inmunoterapia y que en algunos casos ha funcionado bastante bien, me escribes un privado si quieres y te cuento


----------



## Perturbado (8 May 2019)

Suegro igual que tu caso. Quimio suave en pastillas con radio. Desaparecio su metastasis de higado. 

No des por perdida la batalla


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (8 May 2019)

Ánimo Tibu, no te des por vencido y prueba lo que haga falta. Un abrazo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Joder joder joder, se me han atragantao los 2 platanos con aceitunas que me acabo de jalar, os agradezco de corazón tanta muestra de solidaridac hamijos, si alguno no ha pillao su respectiva nutrición me perdone, lo digo en serio, he estado muy entero hasta ahora que leyendoos se me han caído las lágrimas juasjuas.

No sé lo que haré con la quimio pero soy reacio totalmente, despues de hablar con una reunión de oncólogos que me tienen que dar cita ya veré, si no me quedo ciego 

Y repito, mil gracias por vuestro ánimo, no sé como pagaros.

Voy a llorar otro poco y despues me voy a probar mi amoto nueva.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2019)

Perturbado dijo:


> Suegro igual que tu caso. Quimio suave en pastillas con radio. Desaparecio su metastasis de higado.
> 
> No des por perdida la batalla



exacto

esto no ha hecho más que empezar. Tienes que luchar la batalla y ganarla. 

para cualquier cosa que necesites. MP


----------



## el melo (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Joder joder joder, se me han atragantao los 2 platanos con aceitunas que me acabo de jalar, os agradezco de corazón tanta muestra de solidaridac hamijos, si alguno no ha pillao su respectiva nutrición me perdone, lo digo en serio, he estado muy entero hasta ahora que leyendoos se me han caído las lágrimas juasjuas.
> 
> No sé lo que haré con la quimio pero soy reacio totalmente, despues de hablar con una reunión de oncólogos que me tienen que dar cita ya veré, si no me quedo ciego
> 
> ...



No hagas caso a terapias alternativas ni ostias, haz la quimio, que jode, si, mucho, pero de momento es lo unico que hay para vencer al cancer


----------



## imd2 (8 May 2019)

Connor dijo:


> Ah y se supone que nos tiene que importar ?



Me cago en tu putísima madre, la suya si nos importan ,la tuya no....


----------



## Zen Tao (8 May 2019)

Joder, lo siento mucho tío. Haz caso a lo que te dicen y date quimio, es lo único eficaz hasta el momento. Un abrazo.


----------



## imd2 (8 May 2019)

No le conozco caballero, pero le deseo de todo corazón que luche,luche , luche y gane ... Que usted y su familia sean una piña , que a pesar del dolor y el sufrimiento usted se levante triunfante sobre el cáncer
Que termine riéndose de esa mierda y si quiere de todos nosotros ...
Mucha suerte y luche, la voluntad y el ámor de su familia obraran el milagro...
Un saludo


----------



## Lábaro (8 May 2019)

Animo y al toro...no tires la toalla campeon!..


----------



## waukegan (8 May 2019)

especialista dijo:


> Mi padre murió de cáncer de pulmón, desde que se lo diagnosticaron en fase 4 el hombre estuvo 2 meses "bien" y luego ya se metio en fase cadáver otros 6 meses antes de palmar, muy mala muerte, que bajo mi punto de vista mejor suicidarse.
> 
> Si todavía estas "agil" arregla tus cosas y es el momento de hacer algo grande con tu vida. Alguien puso algo que vendría bien a España hablaba de varias cosas pero no recuerdo exactamente cuales, incluia palabras como armas, ayuntamiento, o explosivos, no se exactamente cuales, lo mismo encontrais el mensaje.



A un familiar mio le detectaron un cáncer de pulmón en estadío IV y vivió 8 años, la mayor parte de ese tiempo con gran calidad de vida, haciendo vida normal, haciendo kilómetros en bici, cuidando de su huerto, visitando a los familiares... de todo. El tratamiento experimental que le pusieron tenía algunos efectos secundarios como tendencia a sufrir pequeñas escarificaciones en la piel, y tenía que estar pasando por las revisiones de los médicos, que ya de por sí son una pequeña tortura. Quitando eso, 8 buenos años de vida. Es todo una lotería. Sea como sea, te deseo la mejor de las suertes.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 May 2019)

Un fuerte abrazo amigo, cada vez convivimos más con el cáncer , y llegamos a morir con él pero no de él. Sigue haciendo las cosas que te gusten , y no te olvides de vivir por vivir más tiempo. Mucha fuerza.


----------



## Linthor (8 May 2019)

Ante todo mucho ánimo y aprovecho para aconsejarte que no dejes de tomar "jugos de tunos indios o higos chumbos". Sé de una conocida que ha padecido varios tumores cerebrales y que independientemente de la quimio, le ha ido muy bien tomando el jugo de estos frutos. 







Aquí pelados;







Y aquí el batido;







Lo suelo tomar una vez a la semana y tiene multipropiedades. Lo indican principalmente para limpiar el hígado.


----------



## _Agamenon (8 May 2019)

Un abrazo muy fuerte, encomiéndate a Dios y que la gloria del señor te cuide. Un abrazo muy fuerte.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



Vale srhumano, te voy a traer la vanguardia de lo que se sabe del cáncer, desde la Psicología, sin meterme en líos, solo te digo que se han invertido muchos millones en investigación paralela a la Medicina, por algo será.

Como no sé si es legal hacer un copy paste entero de un blog, te traigo un extracto. Mi consejo es que tienes que aprender a expresar tus emociones negativas de la forma más adecuada. Por ejemplo, tengo un excompañero de trabajo que superó un cáncer de labio y se pasa el día fumando Ducados, él aprendió seguramente a expresar sus emociones negativas como algo muy grande,pero sin darle importancia, esto es magnifica la respuesta a una ofensa alzando los brazos y modula la voz en un tono grueso pero no violento. Esto es a lo que me quiero referir, él aprendió esta forma de canalizar sus expresiones negativas y se curó (operación de labio), pero fuma un Ducados tras otro desde poco después de la operación. (Te hablo de hace más de 20 años y lo vi el otro día conduciendo su furgoneta). El "Indurain " este "trucho" americano se salvó con metástatis y todo, ¿no? Pues ánimo, que tú igual también puedes.

La personalidad tipo C

Por Ana Muñoz
Actualizado 29 de julio de 2017

La personalidad tipo C describe a aquellas personas que tienden a negar sus sentimientos y reprimir sus emociones. Esto, a su vez, las predispone a ser más susceptibles a determinadas enfermedades, como asma, resfriados o cáncer.
Fue en 1980 cuando los investigadores describieron la existencia de un patrón de personalidad que llamaron tipo C. Las personas con este tipo de personalidad eran más proclives a padecer cáncer y enfermedades autoinmunes.

Pero no es este el único patrón de personalidad que se ha asociado a ciertas enfermedades, pues la personalidad tipo A se ha relacionado con las enfermedades del corazón. Se trata de un patrón de comportamiento caracterizado por agresividad, competitividad, hostilidad, problemas para controlar sus emociones y egoísmo, siendo por tanto el extremo opuesto a la personalidad tipo C. La mayoría de las personas suelen situarse en un término medio entre estos dos extremos y se les suele llamar tipo B.

*Cómo es la personalidad tipo C

...*


----------



## Juanchufri (8 May 2019)

Has probado el MMS?


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 May 2019)

Pues mucho animo, y me quito el sombrero por la valentía de compartirlo. Yo no se si sería capaz. Yo ahora tengo varios familiares y conocidos que están en tu situación ( han venido todas de repente), y eso nos recuerda que estamos aquí de paso, es parte de la vida, y lo más natural del mundo. En todo caso, como ya te han dicho por ahí actualmente hay muchos casos de cancer "cronico". Es una faena pero se puede vivir con ello, no te vengas abajo que la moral es muy importante.

Por darte un consejo "práctico", miráte en el foro los hilos de las candidiasis... supungo que será magufada, pero por si acaso nada cuesta cambiar un poco la alimentacion quitando carbohidratos refinados y azúcares y meter un poco más de verde y grasas saludables.

Y aunque esto es muy personal, también te recomendaría leer literatura de alguna tradición espiritual. No se trata de comulgar con ritos de una iglesia concreta, pero si vas leyendo estos temas te das cuenta que en lo esencial (lo esencial de verdad) todas las tradiciones coinciden y el tema de la muerte lo tienen mejor estudiado que los médicos (en el mismo foro hay hilo muy buenos de Mercurio3 y Nico de los que puedes coger el hilo par ir tirando). Lo importante es que te ayude para vivir mejor.

En fin, aunque no nos conocemos de nada todos tenemos en común que antes o después pasaremos por ese viaje, un fuerte abrazo y mucho ánimo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Estoy con MMS y DMSO, magufadas segun muchos, segun otros muchos nó, y no quiero entrar en debates sobre ello que debates sobre esto ya hay bastantes.

Literatura espiritual ya me tragué tomos en mi juventud, budismo sobre todo pero mi filosofo de cabezera fué Krishnamurty, de todos modos como el que oye llover, no aprenderé nunca.


----------



## spala (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



celebro que no queiras meterte quimio, 
he visto de primera mano como la quimio más que alargar, acorta la vida y con una calidad nefasta,
una vez te metes quimio tardas 10 años en liberarte de ese tóxico en el cuerpo

si la quieres, por que quieres mirartela, dimelo y te subo la serie entera de The Truth About Cancer, son creo que más de 10 horas de documental y lo tengo descargado, está en inglés y es muy interesante, quizás te pueda ayudar


----------



## Alaskha (8 May 2019)

Tibur me he quedado muda... Solo decirte que de verdad muchísimas fuerzas y ánimos! 

Besazos gordotes


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2019)

@Doc Smoking

invocado


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> @Doc Smoking
> 
> invocado



Jajaja el Doc me da miedo, le veo con una jeringa de cisplatino tamaño gigante diciendo, AVREEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Jajaja el Doc me da miedo, le veo con una jeringa de cisplatino tamaño gigante diciendo, AVREEEEEEEEE.



a ver si te mete algo de sesatez en la mollera


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2019)

para qué hablaré...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Adso, suerte con lo suyo, todos mis análisis dan todo correcto por ahora, y comprendo que los que sois médicos o científicos al uso no creáis en nada alternativo, logicamente.

El estadío no lo sé, pero tengo hasta una foto del mostro, es horrible y no sé ni como puedo hacer caca, la verdad.


----------



## spala (8 May 2019)

si tienes algo de dinero ahorrado, y buscas aceite de canabis, en Pure CBD Oil - HempMeds puedes encontrarlo,
por 1000$ tienes el special blend con 3 tubos
ahí lo dejo,


----------



## Visilleras (8 May 2019)

Joder, me he quedado a cuadros.
Mucho ánimo Tiburcio.


----------



## Pantxin (8 May 2019)

Lo lamento.
Mucho animo. 
Un abrazo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

Me voy a ver mi moto a la tienda.
Con toda la nutrición adquirida hoy ni ceno.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2019)

A ver que me vuelvo a conectar antes de pirarme, no sus peleeis en este jilo por favor, que eso si que me baja las defensas, coño.


----------



## musIII (8 May 2019)

Mister Tiburcio...nada más que decirle que desde el rinconcito en que escribo que es usted un grande...valiente y con empaque...y amigo de sus amigos...aquí nos tiene usted prietas las filas del respeto...
Más de una vez ha contado usted con mis thanks por sus comentarios...sentido común sin perder el del humor...cuando veo el gato aparecer en una respuesta estiro un poco las orejas y pongo atención...incluso para reirme si es menester...

Con una edad pareja no quiero ni imaginarme recibir una noticia semejante...aún sabiendo que cada día puede suceder.... y que a partir de ahi tocan dos opciones ...o hacer balance y terminar lo que toca....o vivir a fondo cada minuto aquello que siempre dejamos para mañana...o las dos a la vez...Comparto la opinión de algún forero de que venimos a esta vida para alguna misión...que se nos escapa...y distinta para cada uno y no nos compete a nosotros saber cuando está cumplida...pero se cumple...

.. apartir de ahí sólo desearle lo que el resto de gente que por aquí se asoma...siga el dictado de su corazón...incluso respecto al tratamiento a seguir...asi culminará usted a la perfección la misión que tenga en este mundo...parte de la cual ha sido iluminarnos en este foro de Dios...

...es un placer conocerle...un abrazo...!!


----------



## juantxxxo (8 May 2019)

Lo siento mucho, en serio. Tomes la decisión que tomes, lo importante es que tú estés bien contigo mismo.

UN ABRAZO FUERTE


----------



## imd2 (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> A ver que me vuelvo a conectar antes de pirarme, no sus peleeis en este jilo por favor, que eso si que me baja las defensas, coño.



Usted al único sitio al que va ir es a comer... Luche, piense en todos aquellos que le.quieren..
Familia incluida la elegida , mujer , hijos ... Todos merecen luchar para salvarse, para un año más , un día más, un minuto más, un lustro más , una década más , una vida más...
No haga caso a quienes le recomiendan putas y barcos... Mire a los ojos de quien le quiere y asuma que usted tiene una misión 
Luchar para que sonrían y no lloren ...luche


----------



## Pailarocas (8 May 2019)

Andar en moto es peligroso, lo dice AyndRandiano. 
A ver si te vas a caer y la liamos...


----------



## spala (8 May 2019)

Parguela dijo:


> El aceite de CBD lo puedes encontrar ya en tiendas españolas, no hace falta importarlo de fuera, es legal ya aquí con niveles de THC inferiores al 0,2% (no coloca en absoluto).
> 
> No te va a curar, pero te aliviará los dolores y te abrirá el apetito, ya hay médicos en otros países que lo recomiendan para paliar los efectos secundarios de la quimioterapia.
> 
> ...



no mientas, estás repitiendo el mantra de siempre, la tipica mierda de la gente que fuma porritos por abrir el apetito y contrasrestar un poco el efecto de la quimio,

este CBD está extraído con CO2 supercrítico, y es de alta concentración, la puta mierda diluída que venden en las tiendas españolas es basura de 20€,

está demostrada la apoptosis en células tumorales tanto con CBD como con THC, y hay muchos documentales al respecto y testimonios,
no le doy un enlace para que se deje 1000 putos euros en 3 tubitos de aceite puro como si fuera lo mismo que lo q venden por 20€ en una tienda de estas de mierda donde venden lamparitas para plantas y semillas de cañamo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 May 2019)

Joder, tío. Lo siento mucho, coño.

Te echaremos de menos.

Si puedes, intenta irte con honor y montándotelo guay. Piensa en la fortuna que tienen los que aún tienen la oportunidad de despedirse de los demás, de sí mismos y del mundo. Aprovéchala.


----------



## Adriano_ (8 May 2019)

Tiburción pero me cago en la leche, no me jodas anda, que todavía nos faltan la pila de chistes que hacer sobre el VARcelona para joder al feoc.

Anda que no te quedan jilos por leer por aqui para deshuevarte vivoc.

Que aun nos vas a nutrir con tu hinjenio chispeante. Venga hombre, que voy y pongo bombonas en alguna sede, no digo más.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (8 May 2019)

Es curioso, te pueden quedar meses de vida y estás posteando en la Guarde. Ya sé que has dicho que es por desquitarte y que no se lo quieres contar a tu padre, pero no deja de parecerme sintomático.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (8 May 2019)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> Es curioso, te pueden quedar meses de vida y estás posteando en la Guarde. Ya sé que has dicho que es por desquitarte y que no se lo quieres contar a tu padre, pero no deja de parecerme sintomático.



Es curioso, pero yo creo que haría lo mismo ¿soy un bicho raro?


----------



## Xixi (8 May 2019)

Deja la carne,

Red meat and colon cancer - Harvard Health 

y no te comas la cabeza. Pasa del tema. Aqui ya se ha hablado hasta la saciedad del tema del sobrediagnostico. Si acaso, una cura de uva:

Johanna Brandt Grape Cure for cancer - a "Stage IV" treatment for cancer


----------



## workforfood (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



Se decía por aquí que Juan Ignacio Blanco el de Alcasser tenía lo mismo que tú ya hace años y ahí sigue, en este foro alguno dijo que le quedaban meses y va para años. Ánimo y Fuerza.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 May 2019)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> Es curioso, pero yo creo que haría lo mismo ¿soy un bicho raro?



Desde fuera crees que aprovecharías el tiempo para hacer un montón de cosas que te faltan por hacer.
Pero si te toca sabes que lo que más te apetece es hacer las mismas cosas de siempre.


----------



## kasiana (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos



Pero qué me dices, Gurrumino. No ganamos para disgustos. 
No te voy a decir que lo siento porque nos puede tocar a qualquiera y a todos, a fin de cuentas, nos espera el mismo destino.

El humor, el buen humor que tienes, es tu punto fuerte. No lo abandones y no esperes lo peor, regocíjate mientras exista esa excitación, como nos dice Kurosawa. 
Escucha.


----------



## Cognome (8 May 2019)

Hay que aferrarse a la vida hasta el último segundo.El pau dones de jarabe de palo, le diagnosticaron exactamente lo mismo que tú.Le quitaron un trozo de hígado, (el higado se repone solo) y quimio.Y ya han pasado 3 años desde aquello.


----------



## John Connor (8 May 2019)

Joder, menudo palazo de hilo. Y encima tú eres de los que más nutrizanks me da!

Mucho ánimo macho, no te rindas. Espero que la cosa mejore, un abrazo Tibur.


----------



## workforfood (8 May 2019)

Cognome dijo:


> Hay que aferrarse a la vida hasta el último segundo.El pau dones de jarabe de palo, le diagnosticaron exactamente lo mismo que tú.Le quitaron un trozo de hígado, (el higado se repone solo) y quimio.Y ya han pasado 3 años desde aquello.




Es diferente si el cáncer de hígado es primario que hay un montón de tratamientos qurúrgicos y luego dan quimioterapia. Que una metástasis en el hígado de otro cáncer, para la metástasis no hay nada.


----------



## Asurbanipal (8 May 2019)

Nada de azúcar, mucha vitamina C y verdura y dieta alcalina.


----------



## workforfood (8 May 2019)

Yo lo que le diría deja de remar si lo estás haciendo y fúndete todo el dinero Si quieres ver el cañon de colorado ahora es tu momento y luego haces el consejo de Doc Smoking en Las Vegas o en tu pueblo.


----------



## Triple SSS (8 May 2019)

Siento lo que le ocurre, pero no se deje llevar por la desesperación. Mi padre padeció cáncer de colon, le operaron de urgencias por obstrucción intestinal, la operación fue un éxito, le extirparon el colon pero le surgió una septicemia (Infección de la sangre) y se tiró un montón de días entre la vida o la muerte en la UCI, al final lo superó bien con 70 años y se sometió a quimioterapia. Lo pasó mal, la quimio es jodida, te quedas sin defensas y muy débil, pero pasado el mal trago nunca se le volvió a reproducir.

Yo en su situación valoraría luchar sin cuartel, si tienes gente que quieres y te quieren o que dependen de ti, tienes que darlo todo. Ahora si estás solo y harto de esta mierda de vida, esos últimos meses de buena vida que te puedan quedar aprovéchalos al máximo y haz lo que te apetezca. Viajes en moto, putas de lujo y todo lo que te venga en gana y tu situación financiera te permita.

Muchos ánimos y por aquí estaremos siempre para ayudarte y darte alguna alegría...


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (8 May 2019)

Una buena paja, relaja.


----------



## walda (8 May 2019)

Mucgo ánimo y mucha suerte


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Adso, suerte con lo suyo, todos mis análisis dan todo correcto por ahora, y comprendo que los que sois médicos o científicos al uso no creáis en nada alternativo, logicamente.
> 
> El estadío no lo sé, pero tengo hasta una foto del mostro, es horrible y no sé ni como puedo hacer caca, la verdad.



No será tan feo como connor...


----------



## barullo (8 May 2019)

Oye Tibu:

No dejes de tomar la quimio antes y después de la operación o cuando te la diagnostiquen.

A un amigo mio se lo detectaron en octubre tomó antes de la operación y hace un mes que le operaron y está muy bien y lo tenía muy cerca del ano. Cuando se reponga se la repetiran...

Asi que venga no te vengas abajo y lucha y no descartes nada de lo que los médicos te aconsejen

Saludines y un rabazo y venga a luchar con un par de huevos ahi cago la puta bastos


----------



## loquesubebaja (8 May 2019)

Animo amigo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 May 2019)

El médico no, el personaje que ha creado el médico.

Aquí puede verse al doctor en la vida real y en el foro:


----------



## barullo (8 May 2019)

No te ralles con él que está como una puta cabra


----------



## Galiciaverde (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...




Tengo gente cercana con el mismo problema y lo han superado con quimioterapia. Anímate a tomarla, creo que te irá bien.

Yo no tomaría solo la terapia alternativa porque hay mucho fraude con ellas. Si quieres síguela, pero toma también la quimioterapia oficial, conozco casos cercanos a los que les ha ido muy bien. No te limites solo a la alternativa porque sería una metedura de pata y sé lo que digo

Anímate y haz caso a tu oncólogo, él tiene experiencia y hay muchos porcentaje de éxitos con ese tipo de cáncer.

Suerte, te deseo lo mejor, que sigas por el foro muchísimos años. Ánimo y suerte. Besos y abrazos de ánimo 





.


----------



## Jimmy Page (8 May 2019)

Si te sirve de algo, a alguien muy cercano a mí, le diagnosticaron y operaron en su día de un tumor cerebral. Le dieron 5 años de vida.

Han pasado ya 10 años desde entonces y ni rastro del tumor. Ahí sigue como una rosa esplendorosa!!

Así que.... nunca se sabe, hamijo.


----------



## ElCalvo (8 May 2019)

Joder...
Ánimo hermano.
No puedo ni sé decir más.


----------



## Delco (8 May 2019)

Como no se muera Vd. pienso demandarle por engaño y estafa.




Es broma, le dejo una canción para que encuentre la paz:


----------



## Chortina Premium (8 May 2019)

Ánimo compañero


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 May 2019)

Joder me dejas sin palabras... Aquí ya hay multitud de buenos consejos en cuanto al tratamiento así que eso lo tienes que ver tú, lo único que te puedo decir es que independientemente de eso disfrutes la vida y seas feliz. Piensa que cada día a partir de hoy es un regalo y tienes que aprovecharlo como tal.

Un fuerte abrazo.

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 May 2019)

pienso igual


----------



## vacutator (8 May 2019)

Pongan chincheta al hilo, porque va a ser mítico en Burbuja.

Todo dios posteando y dándole ánimos día tras día y el muy cabrón se tirará años leyendo.

Ánimo y a por esa remisión del cancer que haga callar muchas bocas científicas. Aunque si lo consigues te llamarán troll para desacreditarte


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 May 2019)

_HIJOPVTA_

ya que te vas a morir cacho cabron

_ ¿ POR QUE NO PRUEBAS TODAS LAS PUTAS MIERDAS ALTERNATIVAS ?_
QUE te recomiendan <<los amigos tuyos esos de internec del foro de la manada >>







¿que es lo peor que te puede pasar .... si no funciona ninguna?

¿PERDER LA PASTA?


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 May 2019)

Yo empezaria pedir todo el catalogo de mierda


RESVERATROL

NAC (ACETIL CISTENEIA) O FLUMIL FORTE

NRALA O Isomer Right de Acido Alfa Lipico

Turmerico

Multivitaminas

Acido Ascorbido

Vitamian D3

Aceite de coco virgen extra


----------



## vacutator (8 May 2019)

Y come muchos plátanos


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 May 2019)

colon cancer turmeric - Buscar con Google


YA SE QUE EL PAIS ESTA HECHO UNA MIERDA Y NO HAY ANIMO PARA VIVIR
PERO SOLO POR JODER Y LLEVAR LA CONTRARIA AL NWO
SOBREVIVIR ES DIVERTIDO


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3837545/






Cáncer Nutr . Manuscrito del autor; Disponible en PMC 2013 22 de noviembre.

Publicado en forma final editada como:
Cáncer Nutr. 2010; 62 (7): 10.1080 / 01635581.2010.510259.
doi: 10.1080 / 01635581.2010.510259
PMCID: PMC3837545
NIHMSID: NIHMS527609
PMID: 20924971
*Cáncer colorrectal: papel quimiopreventivo de la curcumina y el resveratrol*
Vaishali B. Patel , Sabeena Misra , Bhaumik B. Patel y Adhip PN Majumdar
Información de autor Información de derechos de autor y de licencia Exención de responsabilidad

Vea otros artículos en PMC que citan el artículo publicado.

Ir:


----------



## MasMax (8 May 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Nada de azúcar, mucha vitamina C y verdura y dieta alcalina.



Si, Steve Jobs decía lo mismo.


----------



## el mensa (8 May 2019)

¡¡¡Ánimo Tiburcio!!!


----------



## NoTV (8 May 2019)

Lo siento mucho.

Disfruta de esa moto. Yo hace poco cambié gomas y kit de arrastre, y parece otra.

Disfruta de lo que siempre has disfrutado. De tus familiares, amigos y aficiones.

Yo no miro muy al futuro, vivo cada día como un regalo. Tampoco tiro la casa por la ventana, pero disfruto de cada día. Podría ser el último, y eso tampoco me preocupa mucho. Hay algo más.

Tengo un conocido con el que no tengo mucho trato que ha estado mal, por circunstancias fui a verlo la navidad pasada, estaba en cama, y la verdad que bastante jodido... Bueno, pues lo mandaron a Residencia, allí lo han estado tratando... Lo volví a ver el domingo pasado, me abrió la puerta de casa, vestido y no en pijama, y estaba muy muy mejorado, me decía que estaba liado con el huerto, plantando sus tomatillos y sus papas, que había regalado todas las gallinas (porque los médicos le dijeron que su "enfermedad", la cual él ignora, podría haber sido producida por animales). Siempre le gustó la priva, en una época era un poco vinagre, y hablando, le comenté, a ver si te quitan ya todos los venenos y nos tomamos una cerveza... Pues ya me dijo que el otro día se tomó una sin alcohol, y que le sentó de puta madre. En navidades me dijo que se iba, y el domingo pasado ya casi quedábamos para tomar una... El cuerpo humano es una máquina perfecta, falla, pero se puede reparar...

La diferencia entre mi familiar y tú, es que si él supiera lo que tiene, su misma depresión lo hundiría más en el barro. Sin embargo sólo la valentía de contar esto aquí, de contarlo en tu foro, de la serenidad y el empaque que muestras hace que ya media batalla la tengas ganada. Hay que ganar y ganarás.

El año pasado fue mi año. Estuve de cardiólogo por problemas. Mi vida ha cambiado, pero yo me lo he tomado con filosofía, porque lo que tenga que ser será. Ha cambiado y no, porque al final, te adaptas a lo que hay. 

Como te han comentado otros foreros, los médicos son los que te van a curar... Mírate todas esas terapias médicas nuevas que te han puesto por aquí, así como la terapia de mantenimiento individual: bebe mucha agua, kalanchoe, alcalinizarte, ejercicio, cúrcuma, jenjibre, ayuno... Dicen que cuando ayunas, el cuerpo se alimenta de sus propios desechos...

Nos seguiremos leyendo.

Un abrazo muy fuerte.


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 May 2019)

TE LO PONEN ENREVESADO Y TORTUOSO, PARA QUE TE ENTREN MAS GANAS DE MORIRTE
QUE DE EMPEZAR A TOMAR HIERVAS Y HACER COSAS NUEVAS






> CONCLUSIÓN
> Numerosos estudios, tanto preclínicos como clínicos, han establecido bien el potencial anticancerígeno de la curcumina y el resveratrol. En estos dos compuestos de origen natural, deben analizarse los análogos más recientes y / o los sistemas de administración de fármacos. Además, la dosis óptima y la vida media de estos dos agentes en seres humanos aún no se han determinado. La ventaja obvia de los agentes naturales en comparación con la quimioterapia estándar es la ausencia de efectos secundarios. Lo más importante es que necesitan un agente quimiopreventivo para el CCR en el mundo occidental. La experiencia con la curcumina en el subcontinente indio durante cientos de años y la baja incidencia de cáncer colorrectal en esta región, junto con la vasta evidencia científica acumulada en las últimas décadas,








*YO NO QUISIERA HACER QUE CAMBIARAS DE PLANES O IDEAS DE MORILTE, SI YA LO TIENES PENSAO, PUES OLLE.*
_*YO SOLO DIGO QUE HAY PLANES ALTERNATIVOS*_

Targeting colorectal cancer stem cells using curcumin and curcumin analogues: insights into the mechanism of the therapeutic efficacy

Cancer Cell International

Casa
Acerca De
Artículos
Directrices Para El Envío

*Tabla de contenido*

Resumen
Descripción general de las células madre del cáncer colorrectal y la curcumina
Efectos de la curcumina bioactiva en las células madre del cáncer
Mecanismo de acción de la curcumina sobre las células cancerosas y las células madre del cáncer.
Perspectiva de futuro
Conclusión
Declaraciones
Referencias

revisión
Acceso abierto
*Apuntar a las células madre del cáncer colorrectal utilizando curcumina y análogos de la misma: conocimiento del mecanismo de la eficacia terapéutica*

Thamil Selvee RamasamyAutor de correo electrónico ,
Ain Zubaidah Ayob ,
Hsu Hsu Lynn Myint ,
Sharmanee Thiagarajah y
Farahnaz Amini
Cancer Cell International2015*15* : 96
Targeting colorectal cancer stem cells using curcumin and curcumin analogues: insights into the mechanism of the therapeutic efficacy
© Ramasamy et al. 2015

*Recibido el *27 de marzo de 2015.
*Aceptado: *7 de septiembre de 2015
*Publicado el *9 de octubre de 2015
*



Resumen

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> El cáncer colorrectal es uno de los cánceres más comunes en el mundo y también es una causa común de muerte relacionada con el cáncer en todo el mundo. A pesar de las estrategias de tratamiento avanzadas, la enfermedad rara vez se cura completamente debido a la recurrencia. La evidencia muestra que esto se debe a una pequeña población de células, llamadas células madre cancerosas (CSC), en la masa tumoral que tienen el potencial de auto-renovación y diferenciación para dar lugar a una nueva población de tumores. Muchos estudios preclínicos y clínicos han usado la curcumina y sus análogos como agentes anticancerosos en varios tipos de cáncer, incluido el cáncer colorrectal. Curiosamente, también se ha demostrado recientemente que la curcumina y sus análogos son efectivos para reducir la recurrencia del tumor dirigiéndose a la población de CSC, inhibiendo así el crecimiento del tumor. En esta revisión, destacamos la eficacia de la curcumina y sus análogos en la orientación de la CSC colorrectal y también el mecanismo molecular subyacente involucrado. Se ha demostrado que la curcumina, en presencia o ausencia de otros agentes anticancerígenos, reduce el tamaño de la masa tumoral y el crecimiento en estudios in vivo e in vitro al afectar muchos eventos intracelulares que están asociados con la progresión del cáncer y la formación de CSC. Una idea del mecanismo molecular ha desentrañado el modo de acción a través del cual la curcumina podría afectar a los reguladores clave de la CSC, de manera importante; (1) las vías de señalización, que incluyen Wnt / β-catenina, Sonic Hedgehog, Notch y PI3K / Akt / mTOR, (2) microARN y (3) la transición epitelial-mesenquimática a múltiples niveles. Por lo tanto, la curcumina podría jugar un papel como quimiosensibilizador por el cual las CSC colorrectales ahora están sensibilizadas hacia la terapia contra el cáncer, por lo tanto, la terapia de combinación que usa un agente contra el cáncer con curcumina podría ser mucho más efectiva que el tratamiento que usa un solo agente contra el cáncer. Esta posible modalidad de tratamiento puede desarrollarse aún más mediante el uso de un sistema de administración eficaz que utilice un enfoque basado en nanotecnología para tratar el cáncer colorrectal.
> *Palabras clave*
> 
> Transición epitelio-mesenquimal
> ...


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 May 2019)

*CBD TAMBIEN ES VERDAD*
_*O MARIA DIRECTAMENTE VAPORIZADA O EN TICTURAS*_

*he sacado lo de la curcumina, por que casualmente yo me estoy centrando mucho en ella y por que efectivamente me sonaba que funcionaba en el CANCER COLORECTAL*
omedicina. 2014 15 de abril; 21 (5): 631-9. doi: 10.1016 / j.phymed.2013.11.006. Epub 2013 25 de diciembre.


esta evidencia cienticia es menos fuerte que la curcumina turmerico pero ahi esta...


PubMed
Inhibition of colon carcinogenesis by a standardized Cannabis sativa extract with high content of cannabidiol. - PubMed - NCBI
*Inhibición de la carcinogénesis de colon por un extracto estandarizado de Cannabis sativa con alto contenido de cannabidiol.*
Romano B 1 , Borrelli F 2 , Pagano E 2 , Cascio MG 3 , Pertwee RG 3 , Izzo AA 4 .
*Información del autor

Resumen*
*PROPÓSITO:*
El cáncer de colon es un importante problema de salud pública. Los medicamentos a base de cannabis son tratamientos complementarios útiles en pacientes con cáncer. Aquí, hemos investigado el efecto de un extracto de Cannabis sativa estandarizado con alto contenido de cannabidiol (CBD), aquí denominado CDB BDS, es decir, sustancia farmacológica botánica del CDB, sobre la proliferación de células de cáncer colorrectal y en modelos experimentales de cáncer de colon in vivo.
*MÉTODOS:*
La proliferación se evaluó en el carcinoma colorrectal (DLD-1 y HCT116), así como en células colónicas sanas utilizando el ensayo MTT. La unión de CBD BDS se evaluó por su capacidad para desplazar [(3) H] CP55940 de los receptores CB1 y CB2 de cannabinoides humanos. In vivo, el efecto del CBD BDS se examinó en las lesiones preneoplásicas (focos de criptas aberrantes), pólipos y tumores inducidos por el agente carcinogénico azoximetano (AOM), así como en un modelo de xenoinjerto de cáncer de colon en ratones.
*RESULTADOS:*
CBD BDS y CBD redujeron la proliferación celular en células tumorales, pero no en células sanas. El efecto del CBD BDS fue contrarrestado por los antagonistas selectivos de los receptores CB1 y CB2. El CBD puro redujo la proliferación celular solo de manera antagonista sensible al CB1. En los ensayos de unión, el CBD BDS mostró una mayor afinidad que el CBD puro por los receptores CB1 y CB2, con el CBD puro que tiene muy poca afinidad. In vivo, CBD BDS redujo las lesiones y pólipos preneoplásicos inducidos por AOM, así como el crecimiento de tumores en el modelo de xenoinjerto del cáncer de colon.
*CONCLUSIONES:*
CBD BDS atenúa la carcinogénesis de colon e inhibe la proliferación de células de cáncer colorrectal a través de la activación de los receptores CB1 y CB2. Los resultados pueden tener cierta relevancia clínica para el uso de medicamentos a base de cannabis en pacientes con cáncer.
Copyright © 2013 Elsevier GmbH. Todos los derechos reservados.
*PALABRAS CLAVE:*
\ Alpha (9) -Tetrahidrocannabinol; Crecimiento de células cancerígenas; Cannabidiol; Receptores cannabinoides; Quimioprevención Cáncer colonrectal









Parguela dijo:


> El aceite de CBD lo puedes encontrar ya en tiendas españolas, no hace falta importarlo de fuera, es legal ya aquí con niveles de THC inferiores al 0,2% (no coloca en absoluto).
> 
> No te va a curar, pero te aliviará los dolores y te abrirá el apetito, ya hay médicos en otros países que lo recomiendan para paliar los efectos secundarios de la quimioterapia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 May 2019)

Este es el hilo que te comentaba. Creo que se puede sacar alguna aportación interesante:

Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas

Espero te pueda ser de utilidad


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 May 2019)

ponlo ponlo que se vea bien
por eso le pedia que evualuar el tomarse ACEITE DE COCO VIRGEN EXTRA PRESION EN FRIO DE CALIDAC.... A CUCHARADAS todos los dias
por las candidas



Harrymorgan dijo:


> Este es el hilo que te comentaba. Creo que se puede sacar alguna aportación interesante:
> _Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas_
> 
> Espero te pueda ser de utilidad












29 de enero de 2015
*El microbioma fúngico puede estar asociado con el cáncer de colon.*






No escribimos mucho sobre el microbioma fúngico en este blog, pero puede ser tan importante como el microbioma bacteriano (¡y no nos olvidemos de los microbiomas arqueales y eucarióticos, y del virome también!). Los hongos no son tan abundantes en el microbioma como las bacterias, por lo que es probable que no sean tan investigados, pero se sabe que causan enfermedades. Por ejemplo, las infecciones vaginales por hongos y la candidiasis oral son causadas por hongos que pertenecen al género _Candida_ . 
Recientemente escribimos sobre un estudio que vinculaba la formación de biopelículas bacterianas con el cáncer colorrectal . En este blog mencionamos que el cáncer colorrectal es probable que tenga causas ambientales. Investigadores de China plantearon la hipótesis de que los hongos pueden ser uno de estos factores de riesgo, por lo que realizaron un experimento para averiguarlo. Recientementepublicaron sus resultados en _Nature Scientific Reports_ .
Los investigadores primero tomaron muestras de los microbiomas de 27 pacientes con diversas etapas de tumores colorrectales, además de otras áreas sanas de las tripas de esos pacientes adyacentes a los tumores. Luego secuenciaron los genomas de las muestras para determinar qué hongos existían y dónde.Descubrieron que la diversidad de hongos era menor en los tumores en comparación con otras áreas del colon. Además, dos hongos patógenos conocidos,_Candida_ y _Phoma,_ existían en niveles más altos en tumores en comparación con las áreas adyacentes. Finalmente, encontraron diferencias distintivas entre individuos con tumores avanzados y no avanzados. Aquellos con tumores avanzados tenían una mayor abundancia de otros dos hongos patógenos conocidos, _Fusarium_, que se ha asociado con enfermedades intestinales en el pasado, y _Trichoderma_ , que se ha asociado con infecciones de diversos órganos. 
Este estudio no incluyó controles de pacientes sanos, y el tamaño de su muestra fue algo limitado. Aún así, los resultados son intrigantes porque los hongos intestinales que se sabe que causan inflamación en otras partes del cuerpo se encuentran en el sitio de los tumores. Incluso si estos hongos no están causando los tumores, al menos podrían usarse potencialmente como un diagnóstico o biomarcador para tumores. Si bien sabemos que algunos hongos pueden ser peligrosos, notamos que incluso los géneros específicos no siempre son patógenos, y algunas veces pueden existir normalmente en un huésped y solo se vuelven patógenos en un momento posterior. Al igual que otros aspectos del microbioma, la historia es complicada, pero estaríamos dispuestos a apostar que hay al menos un hongo beneficioso entre nosotros.


----------



## Gonzalor (8 May 2019)

¡Ánimo shur! No pierdas la esperanza, que los tratamientos han avanzado mucho y la supervivencia es muy alta.


----------



## Irresponsable (8 May 2019)

Ánimo Tiburcio. No pierdas la esperanza. Más de una vez la vida nos da sorpresas con los tratamientos médicos.
Yo ya no tengo a mi padre aquí. Tu si lo tienes todavía y aprovecha cada minuto que puedas estar con el.


----------



## bertok (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



Sales de esta, seguro.

Sigue los consejos del doctor y estate bien de ánimo (es la mejor medicina que hay).

Te leeremos muchos años más y celebraremos en el foro la caída del sistema.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (8 May 2019)

John Connor dijo:


> Joder, menudo palazo de hilo. Y encima tú eres de los que más nutrizanks me da!
> 
> Mucho ánimo macho, no te rindas. Espero que la cosa mejore, un abrazo Tibur.



A mí ya no es por los thanks, es por el avatar y el gif


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 May 2019)

no vayas hacer lo que quiere el sistema

ES DECIR; HABERTE HECHO TANTO A LA BAJONA DE IDEA QUE TE HA DICHO "ER MEDICO" DE QUE "TE VAS A MORIR"

que ahora te daria <<PALO PSICOLOGICO>>, PENSAR QUE A LO MEJOR "NO"



suea surrealista, pero asi fuciona la mente humana


----------



## Maddie (8 May 2019)

Animo @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia que inicias una carrera, pero aún no llegas al fin. Recuerda que esto tiene muchas implicaciones emocionales y que es vital que te mantengas emocionalmente equilibrado.

Te deseo lo mejor, en especial que consigas a un médico que esté abierto a nuevas terapias. Pregunta si eres candidadto a Cyberknife o Terapia de protones. Te dejo links por si en algún punto te interesa leerlos.

CyberKnife : Sistema robotico para tratar el cancer 

Llega a España el bombardeo de protones que cura los tumores más escondidos 

Fuera de eso, dedica cada segundo a ser feliz y recuerda que aquí tienes gente con la que puedes hablar sin juzgarte y que te estima en serio. Muchos besos niño y te deseo lo mejor.


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 May 2019)

OTRA COSA QUE TAMBIEN VALE
ninguna vale como "tratamiento unico"
Pero varias sumadas SI TIENEN EFECTOS "RESUCITANTES"
y digo bien

*RE
SU
CI
TAN
TES*



Linthor dijo:


> Ante todo mucho ánimo y aprovecho para aconsejarte que no dejes de tomar "jugos de tunos indios o higos chumbos". Sé de una conocida que ha padecido varios tumores cerebrales y que independientemente de la quimio, le ha ido muy bien tomando el jugo de estos frutos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 May 2019)

Mi apoyo tío, haré una oración por ti.

Al final acabas queriendo mas a los foreros que a gente que ves en el día a día y no te vincula nada.

Cito a @AYN RANDiano2 y a @Vilux que igual te pueden dar consejos sabios.

Escuchales si escriben aqui


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 May 2019)

MasMax dijo:


> Si, Steve Jobs decía lo mismo.



jobs tenia
CANCER DE SIDRA
pero aun asi seguramente lo que le mato era lo cabron y amargado que era, por dedicarse a lo que se dedicaba
que posiblemente le impido "regenerarse" por asi decirlo


----------



## Pabloom (8 May 2019)

Animo y no seas cabezón, hazle caso al médico. A mí me tocó cáncer de tiroides y también era reacio a operarme pero al final entre los médicos y la familia me convencieron. De eso hace ya doce años y tan contento. Seguro que tu también sales de esta.

un abrazo y no te vengas abajo. Agarrate a lo que sea para salir adelante.

Suerte, tío.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (8 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> *CBD TAMBIEN ES VERDAD*
> _*O MARIA DIRECTAMENTE VAPORIZADA O EN TICTURAS*_
> 
> *he sacado lo de la curcumina, por que casualmente yo me estoy centrando mucho en ella y por que efectivamente me sonaba que funcionaba en el CANCER COLORECTAL*
> ...



Yo no fumaría porros.


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 May 2019)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> Yo no fumaría porros.



por eso he ponido lo de

VAPORIZACION (de cannabis orientado mas a lo medicinal)
y
TINCTURAS

o si no RECETAS CON CANNABIS via ORAL de marihuana destinadas a uso medicinal (no callejero)

Y si no las MIL PRESENTACIONES DE CBD MEDICIANAL yo que se

pero aun asi yo soy de los que piensan que el FACTOR COLOCOTRON podria tener un EFECTO POSITIVIO ( o no)

de ver la vida de otra forma

que podria afectar positivamente AL MARRON psicologico del "DIAGNOSTICO OFICIALISTA", que no contribuye en forma alguna a la sanacion


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 May 2019)

pero que el TURMERICO y EL RESVERATROL no son magufas

en PUBMED tienes toneladacs de estudios que hacen no pierda nada por volverse comeflores 1 mes 


lo malo que hay mucha gente que con tal de no llevar la contraria a la ciencia ofisial es capaz de morirse y todo ...
antes que ser etiquetada de magufo 



otro articulo mas, desde el punto de vista de la BIOLOGIA no de la medicina, mas generalista y demas, pero curioso
ademas como es español, no suena tan "marciano" como el PUBMED americano (que por otro lado es DIOS y la BIBLIA y LA TORAH de todo lo OFICIAL en medicina o ciencia)

https://eprints.ucm.es/27836/1/CÚRCUMA Paula Saiz.pdf

Cúrcuma I (Curcuma longa L.) Paula Saiz de Cos Tutora Elena Pérez-Urria Carril Máster en Biología vegetal aplicada por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid Departamento Biología Vegetal I (Fisiología Vegetal) Facultad de Biología, Universidad Complutense. c/ José Antonio Nováis 12. 28040 Madrid.
pau.saizdc@gmail.com elenapuc@bio.ucm.e
La curcumina tiene varios efectos medicinales comprobados científicamente,
como la reducción de inflamación en caso de artritis, prevención de arteriosclerosis,
efectos hepatoprotectores, desordenes respiratorios y gastrointestinales, afecciones
de la piel como psoriasis o eczemas, prevención de cáncer y capacidad antioxidante
(VISTEL VIGO et al., 2003).


Tradicionalmente se ha empleado para ayudar a la función hepática y para tratar
la ictericia, tanto en la medicina ayurvédica como en la china. La cúrcuma aumenta el
contenido de glutatión y su actividad glutatión-s-transferasa en hígado. Estas
sustancias son protectores clave frente los efectos dañinos de las toxinas y los
radicales libres. La curcumina es un poderoso antioxidante que influye sobre la
expresión de enzimas relacionadas con procesos redox, como la glutatión-sintasa (GTS)
o el citocromo P450 oxidasa (CYP-450), capaces de neutralizar las especies reactivas de
oxígeno. (GRYNKIEWICZ y SLIFIRSKI, 2012; WITKIN y LI, 2013).
La curcumina es capaz de aliviar problemas inflamatorios relacionados con
esclerosis múltiple, artritis reumatoide y psoriasis al modular la señal de las citoquinas,
un tipo de moléculas proinflamatorias. Esta capacidad antiinflamatoria en parte es
debida a su capacidad de inhibir la síntesis de prostaglandinas inflamatorias (WITKIN y
LI, 2013). Un estudio con 45 pacientes que padecían artritis reumatoide, un
tratamiento con dosis de 500 mg al día de curcumina les redujo significativamente los
niveles inflamatorios sin causar efectos adversos (CHANDRAM y GOEL, 2012).


También tiene efectos anticancerígenos, es capaz de reducir el crecimiento de
tumores y modular los problemas secundarios asociados al cáncer como fatiga,
depresión o insomnio (WITKIN y LI, 2013). La curcumina inhibe directa e
indirectamente la ciclooxigenasa-2 (COX-2), proteína crucial en la cascada de
inflamación y ha sido relacionada con ciertos cánceres. En células cancerígenas, la
curcumina muestra una capacidad antiinflamatoria y una reducción del crecimiento
celular inhibiendo la exprexion de Interleukinas IL-1 ß, IL-6 y el factor de necrosis
tumoral-α (TNF- α) (TAYLOR y LEONARD, 2011).

La curcumina tiene una poderosa acción antimicrobiana, inhibiendo el
crecimiento de bacterias patógenas, virus y hongos (incluyendo Candida albicans,
Candida kruseii y Candida parasilosis).
La curcumina tiene una función primordial en la protección gastrointestinal: se
ha visto que inhibe la activación de varios factores de transcripción que juegan un
papel clave en la inflamación de los intestinos, como son el factor nuclear Kappa-ß (NFk ß) o las ß-catequinas (TAYLOR y LEONARD, 2011). Ha sido utilizada desde tiempos


----------



## Periplo (8 May 2019)

Le deseo buena suerte con ese importante "tramite" señor Tiburcio.


----------



## Cui Bono (8 May 2019)

Es esa cosa o tú, así que..



Siempre hay que luchar, aunque parezca muy cuesta arriba. 
Un abrazo. Me rio mucho siempre que veo tu firma. Espero verla por muchos años.


----------



## spala (8 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> pero que el TURMERICO y EL RESVERATROL no son magufas
> 
> en PUBMED tienes toneladacs de estudios que hacen no pierda nada por volverse comeflores 1 mes
> 
> ...



se llama cúrcuma en español no? nunca leí lo de turmérico, pero veo que también se usa,

lo importante de la cúrcuma es la curcumina, que es lo q tiene ese potente efecto antiinflamatiorio,

la venden aislada en cápsulas, vale la pena si


----------



## Sefarad (8 May 2019)

Compañero, te deseo todas las fuerzas del mundo y del cosmos, que lo que tenga que venir a partir de ahora sea lo mejor, si es el final del camino que duela lo menos posible, si hay salvación que consigas vencerlo lo antes posible.
Pero sobretodo eso, aunque sea una tontería este post de esta persona anónima escribiéndolo, pero te desea que todo venga lo mejor posible.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (8 May 2019)

Mucho ánimo, forero.


----------



## Tito Clint (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Terapida, CDS + DMSO



Suerte con esa terapia, hay gente que se ha curado con el mms, hay videos en youtube con testimonios.

Un premio nobel de 1931 ya descubrió las causas del cáncer, te dejo un link interesante: Premio Nobel por descubrir la causa del cáncer: Otto Heinrich Warburg - Portal de Alkaline Care

Un buen estado de ánimo es *MUY IMPORTANTE* para superar cualquier enfermedad, no lo olvides hamijo!


----------



## hernan (8 May 2019)

No se rinda y mucho ánimo


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (8 May 2019)

indenaiks dijo:


> Es esa cosa o tú, así que..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pienso igual, o parecido, pensaba en la cocina que al cáncer, al tumor no hay "que odiarlo a muerte", eres tú, al fin y al cabo, el que te has vuelto contra ti. Llamadme magufo si queréis.


----------



## Erich Weiss (8 May 2019)

Suerte y ánimo, no te queda más que sonreír y ser positivo, mucha gente ha salido de situaciones peores. ¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Ulisses (8 May 2019)

Ánimo, si necesitas algo dilo.


----------



## Orisos (8 May 2019)

Si no te envenenas con quimioterapia es probable que sigas aqui mucho tiempo.Luego los medicos diran que ha sido un milagro y esas cosas...


----------



## Patoso (8 May 2019)

Mucho ánimo hamijo Tiburcio a ver si al final puede revertir la situación todo lo que pueda.


----------



## PalPueblo (8 May 2019)

Ánimo compañero forero!

No sé si lo has contado, esto se ha ido de manos, ¿qué tratamiento te hicieron para el primer cáncer?


----------



## JMK (8 May 2019)

Joder. Lo siento, solo decir lo que ya te han comentado otros, pelea y haz lo posible por intentarlo, quien sabe, hay gente que lo consigue. 

Mucha suerte.


----------



## Kiral (8 May 2019)

Me he leido las tres primeras paginas, y no puedo mas que me esta dando una pena tremenda, cada mensaje me duele en el alma.

Vas a morirte amigo. Asumelo. No pelees una lucha que esta perdida. No le des vueltas a que tomar. No te replantees lo que ya tienes claro.

Y cambia el chip. Disfruta lo que te queda con tu gente. Aprovecha para hacer lo que siempre has querido. Vive a tope. Haz que el tiempo que te queda valga mas que los 20 años anteriores.

Y voy a decirte algo mas, que no he leido a nadie aun. Te puedo asegurar que Dios existe. Que hay vida despues de la muerte. Estoy convencido. Lo se.

Aprovecha lo que te queda y vivelo con tu mejor sonrisa. Vivelo con la plena conviccion de que no estas llegando al final. Que hay vida mas alla. Que esto no se ha acabado.

Confia en mi. Un abrazo enorme amigo, rezare por ti.

Por cierto, saluda a mi padre cuando lo veas. Dile que le quiero, y que lo echamos de menos. Que pronto estare con el.


----------



## Vorsicht (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Tengo Kalanchoes, tengo todo un mundo de plantas usables pero voy a tirar por el camino que dije, he elejido eso.
> 
> En mi familia todos se cuidaban a rajatabla, ni fumar, ni beber, comidas sanas, y ya ves.
> 
> Y creo que tengo mucho que bailar si pudiese, moto nueva, casita en un pueblo del secarral, *chormilfs*, buf, de todo jajaja.




Ese es el espíritu joderrrrr!!!!!
Ánimo y no cojas ese tren!!!


----------



## _Suso_ (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



Mucho ánimo, a la pareja de un cliente mío le diagnosticaron uno super chungo y le dieron un 5% de posibilidades de recuperación, desapareció sin dar señales de vida y un año y medio después hace pocas semanas me llamó, ese 5% se convirtió en alta medica.

Y no me lo invento, te lo aseguro, disfruta de todo pase lo que pase, un abrazo fuerte.


----------



## Triptolemo (8 May 2019)

TheSmokingMan se que eres una enciclopedia humana del la carne que contiene nuestra derroida alma, pero dejemos a gurrumino unos dias de reflexion serena fuera de burbuja...

Yo soy un hipocondriaco de mierda y aun asi soy un kamikaze que no piensa en el mañana, que come fuma y se droja como un cavron, que desgasta su cuerpo en estupidos levantamientos sobrehumanos, que se pelea en los bares, que folla a pelo con rameras, *pero no todos somos iguales...*
Yo desde pequeño por alguna razon pense mucho en la muerte, y no como esos frikis amargados que van de negro, sino como un verdadero filosofo que desea conocer aquello que nadie a sabido describir mas alla de la carne...
Muchos libros y muchas horas pensando y *llege a un trato con la muerte*, la vida me parecia sorprendente hermosa, pero algo mas profundo, el circulo de la vida *de la bellota al arbol y cuando este cae de nuevo la bellota*...

*Cada uno ha que coger su propio bardeo filosofico y saber abrirse por la vida en el camino a la muerte*, luchando contra las adversidades con las habilidades y fuerzas que uno dispone. Los unos son muy optimistas los otros mas pesimistas, cada uno ha de saber que y como hacer, con compañia y apoyo o solo pero sereno...

Lo importante es no dejar de nadar, y eso que yo no se hacerlo...
*Gurrumino a de nadar con fuerza, no se a donde, el tiene que decidirlo, pero tanto comiendo una sopa de ajos con su familia como gastando su dinero en superfluos placeres terrenales es SU VIDA. (Estoy llorando)...Pese a mi dureza...*


----------



## 4ojo (8 May 2019)

No se rinda usted nunca.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 May 2019)

¿Para un tumor grande lo mejor no es extirpar?

Yo he visto un montón de vídeos de cirugía de tumores en el cerebro, y dudo que ningún tipo de tratamiento consiguiese eliminar semejante masa de la cabeza por los mecanismos habituales.

For example:


----------



## David Laid (8 May 2019)

Por favor, no te mueras.


----------



## Petruska (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio, un abrazo enorme, fortaleza, ánimo, muchos cánceres de colon se curan, mira el cantante de Jarabe de Palo, y tantos otros que conozco, un amigo diagnosticado hace diez años con cáncer de colon y ahí sigue ya dado de alta.

´Fuerza, hamijo, la medicina está muy avanzada. Trátate, cúrate y p´alante.


----------



## DIGITVS (8 May 2019)

Hago una excepción para mandarle un fuerte abrazo al amigo Tibur.

Te deseo toda la suerte, señor.


----------



## Scardanelli (8 May 2019)

Un abrazo y suerte.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 May 2019)

Vídeos truculentos son los de asesinatos u otros tipos de aberraciones o barbaries, que hacen que nos sintamos mal.

Un vídeo de una operación para ayudar a una persona, no es truculento, pues es lo que tenemos dentro, y busca aumentar nuestra sabiduría y confianza en el ser humano.


----------



## Intop (8 May 2019)

Grande Tiburcio! Con la buena moral que se deja ver en tus escritos te auguro un buen futuro. Siempre he creído que estos problemillas se llevan mejor con una buena disposición a lo que pueda pasar tanto bueno como malo.

Y si por algún casual tienes que cambiar de mundo espero que tengas a tu disposición una lista inmensa de chortinas full inox para ti solito. 

Un abrazo compañero!


----------



## colador (8 May 2019)

Ánimo don Tiburcio!!!
Las personas que han salido de esos trances que conozco coinciden en una cosa: el ánimo a seguir adelante.
Al margen de la terapia elegida, no se olvide que ningún ser vivo se rinde.
Un fuerte abrazo desde el volcán.


----------



## kopke (8 May 2019)

Un abrazo.

Este domingo, rezaré por ti y le pediré a Dios que ponga luz en tu alma, que te ayude a sobrellevarlo. 

Acabo de rezar y pedir por ti. Ojalá pudiese hacer algo más. Como hermanos en Cristo, siento una parte de tus miedos como míos. La única verdad suprema es la muerte. Deseo que puedas burlarla, pero si no, te deseo paz en el tránsito. 

Tengo un familiar muy querido con leucemia. Estas cosas me han hecho reflexionar sobre mi propia vida.


----------



## NoRTH (8 May 2019)

Esta todo dicho

fuerza y honor


----------



## Stormtrooper (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...





Te deseo buena suerte, la mala suerte ya la estas sufriendo.


----------



## escalocalor (8 May 2019)

Antes o después todos te vamos a acabar acompañando. Muy valiente contar tu historia a través de la red de redes. Un abrazo


----------



## besto (8 May 2019)

Fuerza compañero. Y gracias por compartir tu experiencia. Mucho ánimo y mucha suerte.


----------



## Pall0t (8 May 2019)

Parguela dijo:


> Inhibe la proliferación (que ya es mucho), sí, pero no cura el cáncer, por eso ya he dicho que algunos médicos en el extranjero lo recetan junto a otras terapias, y también se receta para paliar los efectos secundarios de la quimioterapia y otras enfermedades, ya que el CBD de por sí es analgésico y aumenta el apetito.
> 
> Aquí en España, al ser el CBD un extracto del cannabis, aún hay médicos que consideran que eso es cosa de porreros, y así nos va, a pesar de toda la evidencia científica al respecto.




Ahora creo que sólo permiten su comercialización en cosmética...


@Tiburcio. Mucha fuerza le envío, caballero.


----------



## Criminal (8 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> FEO maldito engendro, ten claro que si te me pones a tiro te llevo por delante, asqueroso.



Ese tipo de gentuza como el Connor es poca, pero jode el foro como si fuesen legión. Hay algunos más que merecen, y esto lo digo completamente en serio, que les partan el espinazo y postrarles en una silla para los restos; se han leído cosas tan despiadadas en este foro a veces que hacen que uno se plantee reajustar los conceptos de respeto por la vida humana.
En cuanto a tu situación, lo único que puedo decirte es que ojalá todo salga lo mejor posible sea cual sea el desenlace; y que en ningún momento te veas desatendido por la sanidad si necesitas de ella en cualquiera de sus formas, para vivir o para partir allende el mundo en total placidez y ausencia de dolor. Espero y deseo que todos tus seres queridos formen un cónclave que te brinde un verdadero coro de afecto y seguridad en torno a ti, reconfortándote con la diáfana certeza de que el cuerpo es un mero vehículo, porque somos mucho más que materia. Con todo, lucha con todas tus fuerzas por vivir más tiempo, emplea hasta el último vestigio de vigor que anide en tu cuerpo y hazlo con la convicción y gallardía de quien lo da todo cuando es todo lo que está en juego.
Un abrazo, amigo mío.


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 May 2019)

Parguela dijo:


> Inhibe la proliferación (que ya es mucho), sí, pero no cura el cáncer, por eso ya he dicho que algunos médicos en el extranjero lo recetan junto a otras terapias, y también se receta para paliar los efectos secundarios de la quimioterapia y otras enfermedades, ya que el CBD de por sí es analgésico y aumenta el apetito.
> 
> Aquí en España, al ser el CBD un extracto del cannabis, aún hay médicos que consideran que eso es cosa de porreros, y  nos va, a pesar de toda la evidencia científica al respecto.



si si totalmente!
si es que ese el puto problema

PARTE DEL PROBLEMA "DEL CANCER" ES QUE ES UNA AGENDA DE DESPOBLACION
y de hecho, buena parte del asunto precisamente va de
CONVENCER AL PACIENTE DE QUE SE MUERA por que "ES LO NORMAL" cuando "TIENES CANCER"


Y ya estamos viendo el grado de "Programcion psicologica"

_que resulta que hay putos hierbajos que valen 12 euros al mes de media con efectos DEMOSTRADOS

y es como SI FUESEN INVISIBLES tanto para muchos medicos, como para muchos pacientes _


la gente es en plan de:


> "que no , que no, que no me va ustec a convencer!
> que me ha dicho er medico que tengo cancer de sidra y que me voy a morir
> y yo voy a cumplir como una persona SENSATA y CABAL y no uno de esos perroflautas de las hierbas"







_*Y NO HAY BALAS MAGICAS Y MAXIME CUANDO ESTA AVANZADO COMO DICE DOC, PERO JODER...*_


la cosa es ir sumando

y ganando tiempo

y ganar tiempo y calidad de vida no es poco como dicen otro shur por aqui








_*RECOPILATORIO DE ENTRADA DE LA ESPECIA CURCUMINA Y EXTRACTO DE ALTA PUREZA DE TE VERDE *_

Google Académico


*SUMAR EGCG (EXTRACTO DE TE VERDE DE ALTO NIVEL DE EPIGALOCATECINAS O COMO SE DIGA (TEAVIGO por ejemplo) con CURCUMINA  *
hace que se paren mierdas
y que remitan un poco otras mieras

(no es publi, es lo primero que sale de google)
Swanson Health Products - Extracto del té verde de Swanson Superior Herbs EGCG Teavigo








https://www.nature.com/articles/oncsis201784
*la combinación de curcumina y (-) - epigalocatequina-3-galato inhibe la angiogénesis inducida por microambiente colorectal del carcinoma colorrectal mediante la vía JAK / STAT3 / IL-8*



, X_Oncogénesis _*volumen6* , páginaE384 (2017) | Descargar Citation
La curcumina es un polifenol natural de la cúrcuma, y (-) - epigalocatequina-3-galato (EGCG) es el componente más abundante y activo del té verde. 10 , 11 Investigaciones anteriores han indicado que tanto la curcumina como el EGCG tenían un efecto quimiopreventivo para inhibir la iniciación y el desarrollo del cáncer. 12 La investigación acumulada indicó que el EGCG ejercía propiedades anticancerosas al suprimir la vía de señalización STAT3. 13 Se suponía que la curcumina era un potente inhibidor de STAT3, que es un factor de transcripción, que tiene un papel en la tumorigénesis de muchos tumores malignos humanos. 14 Sin embargo, la mala absorción y baja biodisponibilidad de la curcumina restringen su aplicación clínica. 15En particular, estudios recientes demostraron que la curcumina y el EGCG tenían actividad sinérgica con otros medicamentos. 12 , 16 Se ha demostrado que el enfoque de la terapia de combinación logra mayor eficacia terapéutica con una menor dosis de fármaco y reduce el desarrollo de resistencia al fármaco. 17 Por lo tanto, especulamos que la combinación de agentes de origen natural curcumina y EGCG podría producir un mejor efecto de carcinoma anticolorrectal.

En el modelo de PDX del carcinoma colorrectal, la curcumina y el EGCG suprimieron significativamente el crecimiento del tumor y la angiogénesis. Cabe destacar que el efecto inhibitorio combinado es más notable. Teniendo en cuenta el efecto antiangiogénico mejorado sinérgico de la curcumina y el EGCG, la combinación de la curcumina y el EGCG puede proporcionar una estrategia segura y eficaz para tratar el carcinoma colorrectal.


En general, demostramos por primera vez que el microentorno del carcinoma colorrectal promueve la angiogénesis mediante la coacción de las ECN hacia los TEC con la activación de la vía de señalización JAK / STAT3 / IL-8. La curcumina y el EGCG ejercen un efecto antiangiogénico al bloquear este proceso, y se promete que la combinación de la curcumina y el EGCG es un método terapéutico antiangiogénico beneficioso











*Epigallocatechin-3-gallate se dirige a las células similares a células madre del cáncer y aumenta la quimiosensibilidad al 5-fluorouracilo en el cáncer colorrectal*
PDF | HTML  | Archivos suplementarios | Solicitar una reimpresión

Oncotarget. 2016;

Oncotarget | Epigallocatechin-3-gallate targets cancer stem-like cells and enhances 5-fluorouracil chemosensitivity in colorectal cancer
En conjunto, nuestros datos proporcionan evidencia novedosa y no reconocida previamente para la sensibilización inducida por EGCG a 5FU a través de la orientación de CSC en CRC. Nuestros datos resaltan que, además de su capacidad quimiopreventiva, el EGCG puede servir como un tratamiento complementario a los fármacos quimioterapéuticos convencionales en pacientes con CCR.








*El galato de epigalocatequina impide el hepatoma humano y la formación de esferas de cáncer de colon*
*Resumen*
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/jgh.13069

Hepatologia
*Antecedentes y objetivo*
La supervivencia a largo plazo de los pacientes con carcinoma hepatocelular sigue siendo insatisfactoria debido a la presencia de células madre cancerosas (CSC), que son responsables de la recidiva tumoral y la quimiorresistencia después de la hepatectomía. Los medicamentos que se dirigen selectivamente a los CSC ofrecen una gran promesa para el tratamiento del cáncer. Aunque los efectos antitumorales del galato de epigalocatequina (EGCG) se han informado en algunas células cancerosas, sus efectos en las CSC siguen siendo poco estudiados. En este estudio, investigamos los efectos de EGCG en hepatoma humano y colon CSCs.
*Los metodos*
Las líneas celulares HepG2 y HCT-116 se enriquecieron con la formación de esferas y sus perfiles de expresión génica se analizaron mediante una reacción cuantitativa en cadena de la polimerasa en tiempo real. La inhibición del crecimiento inducida por EGCG en las células parentales se determinó mediante el ensayo WST-8, y la expresión de la proteína se evaluó mediante Western Blot. El perfil del ciclo celular y el análisis de apoptosis se realizaron utilizando un citómetro de flujo.
*Resultados*
Las células derivadas de la esfera cultivadas en cultivos no adherentes sin suero mostraron una expresión incrementada de marcadores de células madre, Nek2 y genes transportadores de casete de unión a ATP, en comparación con las células parentales cultivadas en cultivos convencionales. bién inhibió la auto renovación en las CSC de hepatoma y colon, atenuó la expresión de los marcadores de células maEGCG indujo la inhibición del crecimiento en las células parentales de una manera dependiente de la dosis.o en C El EGCG tamdre y los genes transportadores de casete de unión a ATP, que son moléculas putativas asociadas con la resistencia al tratamientSC, y disminuyó la transcripción de Nek2 y p-Akt, lo que En la inhibición de la señalización de Akt. El EGCG también alteró el perfil del ciclo celular y la apoptosis, que en parte puede jugar un papel importante en la muerte de células inducidas por el EGCG.
*Conclusiones*
En general, estos resultados sugieren que el EGCG podría ser un agente quimiopreventivo útil para atacar el carcinoma hepatocelular y los CSC de colon, en combinación con quimioterapias estándar.



http://journal.waocp.org/article_29166_021017e1353ef06b3487fb2829fd3fe8.pdf


----------



## Apocalipsis inmobiliario (8 May 2019)

Joder, lo siento.

No voy a decir nada nuevo que no se haya dicho ya en el hilo. Lo siento de veras, se queda uno helado.


----------



## Mauito (9 May 2019)

Espero que todo quede en un susto.

Mucho Animo


----------



## davitin (9 May 2019)

Doc es ecuatoriano, estudiante de medicina que ejercía sin título en su país, escapó a España por deudas, aquí se dedica a encofrar y alicatar cuartos de baño, sospechoso de tener el sida, todo esto me lo dijo por privado.

Después me bendijo.


----------



## Irresponsable (9 May 2019)

NoTV dijo:


> Lo siento mucho.
> 
> Disfruta de esa moto. Yo hace poco cambié gomas y kit de arrastre, y parece otra.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mengardo (9 May 2019)

Amigo Tibur, no tengas miedo, no elegimos nacer ni morir, lo importante es que el ratito que estamos por aquí seamos íntegros y tu por lo que sabemos lo has sido y lo sigues siendo, yo aunque parezca nuevo por aquí llevo muchos años , (creo que es mi tercera reencarnación en burbuja ) y te tengo aprecio como a muchos foreros, al final esto es como una familia aunque nos pongamos a parir en el fondo nos queremos( menos al feo).
Lo dicho ,se fuerte y a por ellos que son pocos y cobardes, y si al final caes pues nos esperas que en poco tiempo todos iremos ha hacerte compañía, 
Un abrazo


----------



## Nico (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio... qué pena de noticia. 

De todos modos, *haz el tratamiento*. Que te informen bien los médicos sus posibilidades y, ten presente, que a diferencia de los curanderos, suelen tirarse "a menos" en sus expectativas (te dirán 3 si esperan 5 por prudencia).

El problema ahora es *LA CABEZA* porque, temas como éste te destrozan la armonía. Tendrás que ver como asumes y asimilas el asunto para seguir viviendo. Si hiciera falta usa apoyo profesional para esto.

Y, no sé si te sirve este último detalle pero, te recuerdo que la *FE* consigue cosas mágicas. Ignoro cómo anda la tuya pero una vez dijeron que si fuera del tamaño de un grano de mostaza podrías mover montañas. Te dejo un nombre que viene al caso por si lo quieres investigar un poco. Es el encargado del Jefe para las curaciones milagrosas y le dicen *Arcángel Rafael*.

Un fuerte abrazo. Créeme que lo siento profundamente.


----------



## treblinca (9 May 2019)

Eres un tío con empaque, Tiburcio. Te daba un abrazo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 May 2019)

¿Terapia alternativa? Uf.

Una putada lo del hígado.

¿No notaste síntomas en el colon ya hace tiempo o fue algo repentino? Ya se que no siempre se nota a tiempo, a una familiar le quitaron el de colon pero murió por metástasis.
Los parientes que sí se revisaron de forma preventiva han ido quitando pólipos y así no llegado a tener tumor.

Que le sirva a los demás: *a esa edad y mucho antes antes tenéis derecho a pedir revisión de colon aunque no haya síntomas*. O como mínimo la prueba de sangre en heces(aunque es mejor una colonoscopia)


----------



## Mengardo (9 May 2019)

Otra cosa amigo, tenía un conocido con cáncer de colon , diez años con el, al final se fue por un puto infarto, no sabemos donde tenemos el stop.
Ayer estando mi mujer sacando al perro con una amiga esta se desmayó, me llamó mi mujer y yo llame al 112 , resultado un aneurisma cerebral , llega a estar sola y kaputt, así que no te estreses ,igual algunos llegamos antes que tu al otro lado y nos toca esperarte ,que cabrito el Tibur mira que se hace de rogar


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 May 2019)

MIRAD CON VUESTROS HOGOS UN CANCER NO DE SIDRA, DE CULO, ENCOGIENDO

*AL HACER UN AVRE JRANDE AL TUMOR Y METERLE TE VERDE DE ALTO EGCG A LOS 7 -14 DIAS SE HA VENIDO MAS ABAJO QUE LOS ANIMOS DE LOS VOTATES DE VOX TRAS EL PUCHERAZO DE LA PSOE *
Epigallocatechin gallate inhibits the proliferation of colorectal cancer cells by regulating Notch signaling


*El papel del EGCG en el modelo de trasplante ortotópico subcutáneo*
Los ratones se trataron con EGCG 14 días después de establecer el modelo de trasplante ortotópico y se obtuvieron curvas de crecimiento para los tumores primarios. Como se muestra en la Figura 4 , el volumen de los tumores en los grupos de 5, 10 y 20 mg / kg de EGCG se redujo en el día 7. En el día 14, el volumen de los tumores disminuyó significativamente en los de 5 y 20 mg / kg de EGCG Grupos comparados con el grupo control ( _P_ <0.05). En el día 28, el volumen de los tumores disminuyó significativamente en los grupos de 5, 10 y 20 mg / kg de EGCG en comparación con el grupo de control ( _P_ <0,05)( _P_ > 0.05).


Figura 4
La curva de crecimiento para el modelo de trasplante ortotópico de cáncer colorrectal tratado con EGCG.
*Notas:* El eje x es el tiempo para el modelo de ratón, después del tratamiento con EGCG, y el eje y es el volumen del tumor (mm 3 ). Había nueve modelos de ratón en el grupo de control y diez modelos de ratón para cada tratamiento; Se usó una prueba _t de_ muestra pareada para analizar la tasa de proliferación del tumor.
*Abreviaturas:* EGCG, galato de epigalocatequina; w, semanas.





_*EL EMPAQUE Y PERCHA DEL CANCER DE CULO, SE DESINFLA DE 500 mm3 A UNOS APOCADO y TRISTES 100 mm3 CON 20 mg de Extracto de te verde (EGCG) x kg peso corporal*_
















SI PUEDE UCSTED ESPERAR 4 SEMANAS SU IMPACIENCIA POR MORIRSE Y ESCAPAR DE HISPANTISTAN
PODRIAMOS SALIR DE DUDAS


----------



## TE ROMPO'L TOLOTIJO (9 May 2019)

Se fuerte, no pierdas la fe ni el ánimo. Y aprovecha cada día hasta el máximo y disfruta el mayor tiempo posible con los tuyos. No pierdas la ilusión, y a esa hij..pta que nos suele venir a buscar con una güadaña, como si acabará de venir de currar en el campo ( lo jodido es que no viene de trabajar... Es que viene a hacer su trabajo..) pues a esa dile que tu tienes que dar muuucha guerra y mucha batalla todavía, que la cuchara no se la entregas por que la vas a seguir usando. Lo dicho, animo y a ganar esta lucha, que si bien es difícil, no es imposible, y se de lo que hablo....


----------



## Gurney (9 May 2019)

Ánimo compañero.

Yo soy un eterno optimista y creo que siempre hay solución.
Lee sobre el tema, prueba cosas, piensa en el tratamiento que te proponga tu médico, pide una segunda opinión e incluso una tercera.
Sobre el aspecto mental y espiritual, tú sabrás seguramente, y si no pregunta en el mal-llamado foro de "Conspiraciones".
Y vive, como deberíamos vivir todos, a tope, consciente, alegre.


----------



## SPQR (9 May 2019)

Ánimo y mucha suerte en la batalla.

Te deseo lo mejor. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Come sano (9 May 2019)

Te voy a decir lo que haré:

Voy a plantar un árbol esta semana en un terreno mío. Lo voy a llamar Tiburcio. Y lo regaré, todas las semanas, como hago con todos los que planto, hasta que arraigan.

Y cada vez que lo mire rezaré por tu salud. Es una certeza, lo hago con varios.

Y de una cosa puedes estar seguro. Si te sobrevivo, siempre me reiré de Tiburcio al verle. Y si no, pues espero que sigas por aquí alegrando la vida a la gente.

Hoy me has hecho saltar las lágrimas.

El día que plante a Tiburcio lo plantaré con energía.

A partir de entonces me reiré cuando le vea, pase lo que pase.



¿A quién le dejarás los Pakillos?

FUERZA.


----------



## Decipher (9 May 2019)

Ánimo, hechale ganas y no descartes la quimio.


----------



## Adriano_ (9 May 2019)

Ten ánimo y no decaigas.

No, ahora en serio, ten ánimo y no decaigas.

Va joer, faltan aqui el hamijo cacaceitero y polirisitac para hacer un poco de lolailo con algún chopeo de azadog, tortillito y John Laroche para dibujarle a ustec una sonrisa.

Jimboco a la chopeopandi para alegrarle a este jombre.

Hagase y cumplase.

Tiburcioooooooooooon.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bullish consensus (9 May 2019)

Rebélese hombre, no pase por el aro y cambielo todo si es necesario, si le menten en quimios se muere, haga algo en otro sentido, inmunoterapia, ayuno, vit c a grandes dosis etc. empiece con este libro
Cáncer: qué es, qué lo causa y cómo tratarlo (Tomo I) 
suerte, ninguno vinimos a quedarnos pero si a dar la batalla.


----------



## sinosuke (9 May 2019)

No se qué decir. Siempre me quedo en blanco con estas cosas.

Te deseo lo mejor y un abrazo.








P.S. 


En breve, una "sartenada" de chortincitas dedicadas a ustec, don Tiburcio






.


----------



## LIMONCIO (9 May 2019)

Mucha fuerza conforero, aqui se te tiene en alta estima, y seguro que te queda aun carrete para dar. Vive al dia y disfruta todo lo que puedas.

ANIMO!!


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 May 2019)

Con ese nombre y lustre de hidalgo de rancio habolengo, a ustec un cancer como mucho le hara cosquillas.

Valor y al toro, camarada; ya sabe que aqui tiene a una familia (en sucnormal, pero una familia).


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 May 2019)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Rebélese hombre, no pase por el aro y cambielo todo si es necesario, si le menten en quimios se muere, haga algo en otro sentido, inmunoterapia, ayuno, vit c a grandes dosis etc. empiece con este libro
> Cáncer: qué es, qué lo causa y cómo tratarlo (Tomo I)
> suerte, ninguno vinimos a quedarnos pero si a dar la batalla.





es que yo pienso eso

aqui todos despidiendose, como si estuviese ya  ...

si el post lo ha escrito el, aun hay mucho partido, amos no me jodas



Tu ciudad
Opinión
Gente y TV
Cultura
Deportes



Qué fue de… todos los demás



*¿Qué fue de Dirk Benedict, Fénix del Equipo A?*
11 DE JULIO DE 2016

*Dirk Benedict tiene ya la friolera de 71 años*. Por casualidad vi esta foto suya recientemente y me quedé francamente admirada. ¿Qué hace este hombre para conservarse tan bien? ¿Duerme en un tarro de formol?

Dirk Benedict en una imagen de 2012.
Es obvio que ya no es un mozalbete pero para mí es el *mejor ejemplo de cómo envejecer bien,* siendo tú mismo, con más arrugas, con más edad, pero sin perder la identidad. Vamos, todo lo contrario que lo que hablé en otro post respecto a Geena Davis.
Si Dirk se ha operado, si ha echado mano del bótox, del ácido hialurónico o se ha hecho vudú, *que me pase la receta que yo me apunto*.



Dirk Benedict en Londres en 2007.

¿Será cosa de su *famosa dieta macrobiótica*, esa que comenzó a seguir a los 26 años y que afirma que *le curó un cáncer de próstata*?
Todo comenzó en Suecia, donde Dirk Benedict (su verdadero apellido es Niewoehner) se encontraba rodando la película _Georgia, Georgia. _Eran los comienzos de los años 70 y allí entre los suecos descubrió las bondades de un *tipo de alimentación *basado en un principio de equilibro entre el cuerpo y el alma, y traída a Europa desde Japón por George Ohsawa, un filósofo japonés inspirado por las enseñanzas del doctor Sagen Ishizuka.
*Dirk comenzó a seguir esta dieta y cambió drásticamente sus hábitos alimenticios. A los dos años le detectaron un tumor en la próstata pero él se negó a ser medicado. En su lugar, confió en la dieta probiótica como terapia alternativa y un tiempo después su tumor había desaparecido. Cuando fue contratado para encarnar al teniente Starbuck de Galáctica estaba completamente sano. Y decidió **contar su milagrosa curación al mundo*. Ojo, que no es todo oro lo que reluce, lo dice Juan Revenga.





Comería como los ángeles pero en la serie *no se separaba de su puro habano*, que debía de ser artículo de lujo, perdidos como estaban en medio del espacio.


----------



## Digamelon (9 May 2019)

Ánimos... ¡Esperemos que quede todo en un susto!

No sé qué se debe de decir en estos casos... ¿Mejor tú que yo? 

Ahora, hablando en serio, espero que puedas encontrar algún remedio o que al final se trate de un error de diagnóstico de los médicos y no tengas nada. De todas formas, si te sirve de consuelo, piensa, aunque obviamente ya lo sabes, que todos acabamos palmándola. No creo que la muerte sea el final, así que no te lo tomes muy a pecho. Te aprecio como forero y me entristece mucho la noticia. No voy a dar consejos porque no tengo. Haz lo que debas y que te sea leve. 

Reitero: ¡MUCHOS ÁNIMOS!


----------



## EXTOUAREG (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



Lo siento mucho forero da gusto leerte en cada intervención, desde Toledo Norte se te desea lo mejor y ojalá mejores.

La melatonina además de inducir el sueño hay estudios demostrados en los que se ve que es un potente antioxidante y anticancerígeno yo llevo tomándola 7 años ya y me cambió la vida a nivel descanso.

Melatonina un protector frente al cáncer | Neolife

Quién sabe si te pudiera servir. Un abrazo Tibur todos estamos aquí de paso. No somos nadie.

El Señor es mi pastor, nada me falta. Amén.


----------



## 2B-san (9 May 2019)

Ostia que palo, sin duda voy a echar de menos a tu gato negro foril, lo siento, que sufras lo mínimo posible.


----------



## Digamelon (9 May 2019)

Déjame invocar a @AYN RANDiano2 , a ver si te lo cura.


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 May 2019)

yo es que ya que os veo tan ilusionados a todo con morirse
incluido el interesado

entiendo que ni de coña va a esforzarse mucho en las terapias alternativas

NO VAYA A SER QUE ALGO "SALGA MAL"
NO SE MUERA
y le joda los planes y la idea que se ha hecho ya todo el mundo 

Yo creo que hay gente ya que acepta el conjunto "diagnostico + morirse" por NO SE SER TILDADO DE TIO RARO

y por "No dar mala nota"


----------



## 2B-san (9 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> yo es que ya que os veo tan ilusionados a todo con morirse
> incluido el interesado
> 
> entiendo que ni de coña va a esforzarse mucho en las terapias alternativas
> ...



no creo que sea aceptación de la muerte

sino no querer ilusionarse de que X terapia te va a salvar

esto es como el que compra loteria deseando que le toque, y los que no compran por que saben que no les va a tocar

el cancer es tragico y es muy eficaz matando, los numeros estan en contra


----------



## A.B.C. (9 May 2019)

No te conozco a fondo (si te conociese podria ser mas preciso, con tu caso); pero si conozco muy bien este mundillo. Lo primero es pedir otra opinion. Lo segundo es mantener el ánimo en lo posible, porque la mente es muy poderosa. Saber que has vencido millones de cánceres (como todos; aunque la gente lo ignore...). La seguridad y la alegria (no hacer caso a mil "idioteces") es fundamental para un buen sistema inmunnitario. Estoy seguro que sales de esta bien. Un cordial saludo


----------



## Preußen (9 May 2019)

Pregunta. Si decides no tratarte con quimio ni nada, ¿se sufre menos físicamente?

¿Qué opinas del tratamiento del doctor italiano con bicarbonato porque dice que el cáncer es un hongo? Lo trata con irrigación, no bebido.


----------



## GT3RSR (9 May 2019)

No te conozco y solamente te he leído por aquí algunas veces. Pero deseo que te recuperes y te animes, te apoyes en tu mujer y tus hijos si los tienes y bueno....no se que decirte más. Sí, que ames a los que te amen y mandes a la mierda a los hijo putas que te estén jodiendo o te hayan jodido en momentos de tu vida. Puta vida.


----------



## Jaster (9 May 2019)

Mucho ánimo y fuerzas para luchar, compañero!!! 

Enviado desde mi ANE-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ming I (9 May 2019)

Es hora del Paulocoelhismo, un saludo;


----------



## NIKK (9 May 2019)

Espero que todo salga bien. La verdad no sé que decir.


----------



## Pollepolle (9 May 2019)

Suerte y animo! Deseo que salga de esta.


----------



## Bagavundo (9 May 2019)

Ánimo cabrón, para mí eres un mítico burbujo. Tiburonsio de Medinasonia


----------



## Come sano (9 May 2019)

Buenos días, Burbuja.



¿Qué burra te has pillao Tiburcio?


----------



## Conde Duckula (9 May 2019)

Señor tiburcio. Espero que al final salga adelante.
Pero si por un raro azar resulta que acaba en el otro barrio. No deje de abrir un hilo desde allí en plan.
"Estoy muerto en el cielo/limbo/infierno y respondo preguntas."


----------



## Vilux (9 May 2019)

MasMax dijo:


> Si, Steve Jobs decía lo mismo.



Por eso sobrevivió muchos mas años que el típico paciente de cáncer de páncreas. A ver si eres tu mas listo que Steve Jobs.


----------



## la mano negra (9 May 2019)

Señor Tiburcio , le deseo suerte y fuerza . Apóyese en su familia y disfrute con ellos todo lo que pueda.

Aparte quiero hacerle una pregunta : ¿ Ha consumido usted mucho pescado o alimentos que procedieran del mar ?


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 May 2019)

No tengo el placer de conocerte, pero viendo por cómo afrontas el diagnóstico y cómo lo cuentas aquí te imagino como a un tipo lleno de ganas de vivir. No te rindas y pelea con todas tus fuerzas, no dejes nunca de luchar por ti y por los que te quieren. Un abrazo. 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fenris (9 May 2019)

Intenta luchar hasta el final. No es el primer ni el segundo caso de gente que le han dado meses de vida por un cancer y años despues estan haciendo vida normal. Hablo de gente que ha tenido (tiene) cancer de colon y pancreas...¡pancreas!

No te hablo de un amigo de un amigo. Te hablo de dos familiares directos mios.

Edito para decir que la calidad de vida de ambos es excelente. Se hacen revisiones anuales y toman unas pastillitas sin molestias. Ni quimio ni nada. Ahora.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (9 May 2019)

Un abrazo socio y deseo que todo valla bien


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

La Virgen, voy a nutriros y vuelvo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 May 2019)

ok, yo tuve un conocido que tenía (hace ya muchos años) un cancer de huesos en una mano. Los médicos le dijeron que tenían que amputársela. se negó.

Comenzó a hacer terapias de comida vegetal, zumos, curanderos... de todo menos lo que tenía que hacer.

al final se le extendió y murio.

ya sé que no es el mismo tipo de cancer etc. pero aunque no es plato de gusto, mejor quimio que morirse.


Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> La Virgen, voy a nutriros y vuelvo.



y serás capaz de perder el tiempo en eso.... vete con la amoto!


----------



## Debunker (9 May 2019)

Ahora mismo estoy llorando, no sabes como te comprendo, no se que decirte para darte ánimo.

Hace un par de años fuí diagnosticada de cáncer de pulmón, a pesar de que me dijeron que era incipiente, me desplomé, el milagro se produjo e ingresada para cirugía, nunca llegué al quirófano porque había sido una falsa alarma, nadie me explicó como se pueden cometer errores de ese tipo.

Sin embargo, debido a mi edad y numerosos achaques propios de la edad, se que estirando mucho la cuerda me quedan entre 5-10 años de vida que, por experiencia de como vuela el tiempo, se que cualquier día, en un suspiro de tiempo, me enfrentaré a la última batalla y sí me da miedo, mucho miedo. Entiendo que para alguien joven es mucho más cruel que para alguien mayor, pero a la hora de irse, si tu mente funciona adecuadamente, para todos es trágico y lo más doloroso que se pueda experimentar. 

Por si te sirve de algo, yo no me atrevo a recomendarte terapia alguna, mi consuelo es la paz , sentirme perdonada por todos a los que en momentos de mi vida le causé algún daño involuntariamente, demostrar mi amor a los que amo y me aman, y sobre todo rezar, en la oración es donde encuentro mayor consuelo. 

Te deseo lo mejor, no descartes los milagros porque existir, existen, un fuerte abrazo, yo también plantaré un árbol en tu honor, es un pino con esporas de setas que tengo pendiente de plantar y está aún en maceta, un pino que producirá vida y alimento y ojalá el universo te conceda la vida a tí. 

Para todos los demás, la vida es vanidad de vanidades, desperdiciamos lo único que tenemos, la vida, en pos de tener, en triunfar para conseguir el fracaso de tí mismo, en ideologías trasnochadas, en experimentar lo peor del ser humano como fuente de libertad, al final te vas de este mundo igual que venimos, desnudos y sin más capital que las buenas obras que hayas hecho que, es lo único que te acompañará al final.


----------



## Pailarocas (9 May 2019)

Vaya día de mierda hamijo Tiburcio... tu moribundo, a mi se me acaba la tinta del boli.... 










































Es un xiste pa hacerte de reir, no te raies XD


----------



## Clavisto (9 May 2019)

Hace dos años perdí a mi padre con uno de pulmón que se extendió a cadera y riñón. Fue este último el que terminó con él. Año y medio de tratamiento, quimio y radio, algunas pastillas novedosas al final para ver qué tal y que fueron peor. .. El deterioro fue paulatino y sin marcha atrás. Tenía 72 años. Todos estuvimos a su lado y eso le hacía bien.

Te deseo lo mejor y cuenta conmigo si lo necesitas.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

Nutrir es cansino pero de rigor, a ver si Calvopez pone un botón que diga.. nutrir a saco, o zankes patós.

Queridos niños, (me han llamado hasta niño ), no sé que decir ante tanta muestra de afecto, no esperaba caer bien a tanta gente pero me alegro en lo mas profundo, me gustaría responder uno a uno pero entonces la casco aquí sentao delante del pc, de lo que mas me alegro es que muchos decis que os hago de reir, sinceramente ese es mi mayor deseo y mi intención al decir tanta tontería como suelto en el floro, las mayores satisfacciones en mi vida con el trato con los demas han sido esas, ver que alguien se rie contigo, lo juro.

Por otra parte, me es imposible seguir todas las recomendaciones que me dais, es pa volverse loco pero muchas gracias, ya me gustaría.
Uno no se quiere morir, por supuesto, asi que lucharemos lo que se pueda, lo que me gustaria es guardar la compostura si llega la parte chunga y estirar la pata con dignidad. Tened por seguro que si no hay otra y doblo tendréis un sitio amplio en mi memoria burbujos, realmente se llega a apreciar a gente del foro como si fuesen familia o amigos intimos aunque ni nos conozcamos.

Cuando tenga la visita con los orcólogos me plantearé que hacer definitivamente, ahora tengo un lío del copín, cabronazos todos, os quiero.

Y ahora os presento a Burriagas, asi he bautizado al bicho, que será parte de mí como decis pero cada vez que voy a cagar le llamo de todo y no lo apuñalo por que le hago el trabajo, si nó se iba a cagar.

Habiso importante, la mera visión de Burriagas puede dañar sus hogos y-o sensibilidac.


----------



## Aeneas (9 May 2019)

Vengo a desearte suerte y a decirte que no pierdas la esperanza, hay mucha gente que se salva.


----------



## FireFoxTrot (9 May 2019)

*CONSEJO SERIO: QUIMIOTERAPIA A MUERTE + OPERACIÓN. SI ES POSIBLE NEGOCIA CON EL CIRUJANO LOS TÉRMINOS DE LA OPERACIÓN EN UN QUIRÓFANO POR LO PRIVADO. Tal y como sucede con una rinoseptoplastia que contactas con el cirujano y pagas su salario, alquiler de quirófano y anestesista.

¡NI SE TE OCURRA UNA TERAPIA ALTERNATIVA! El mismo cirujano u oncologo de la seguridad social puede intervenirte en quirófano privado. *


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

He leído cosas muy bonitas, no sé como agradecer en condiciones, y no lloréis joderrrrrr.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Nutrir es cansino pero de rigor, a ver si Calvopez pone un botón que diga.. nutrir a saco, o zankes patós.
> 
> Queridos niños, (me han llamado hasta niño ), no sé que decir ante tanta muestra de afecto, no esperaba caer bien a tanta gente pero me alegro en lo mas profundo, me gustaría responder uno a uno pero entonces la casco aquí sentao delante del pc, de lo que mas me alegro es que muchos decis que os hago de reir, sinceramente ese es mi mayor deseo y mi intención al decir tanta tontería como suelto en el floro, las mayores satisfacciones en mi vida con el trato con los demas han sido esas, ver que alguien se rie contigo, lo juro.
> 
> ...



Reportemos todos al puto Burriagas a ver si desaparece


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

Lo de negociar con el cirujano, seguro, o mas que negociar decirle que si se pasa le corto las piernas a la salida, a mi madre que empezó por el pecho y se pasó al estómago la metieron al quirófano y al salir el cirujano nos dijo que la habían extirpado el estómago y unido el exófago o como se diga con el intestino directamente, por que morir de cancer de estomago es muy desagradable, dijo, como si el año que duró despues fuese sido divertido y agradable, que pena.
Lo que mas me jodió es que no consultó a nadie antes .


----------



## davitin (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> He leído cosas muy bonitas, no sé como agradecer en condiciones, y no lloréis joderrrrrr.



Demasiado optimista y demasiado conectado al foro te veo yo....a ver si te vas a estar muriendo como el Aldono...


----------



## Clavisto (9 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Demasiado optimista y demasiado conectado al foro te veo yo....a ver si te vas a estar muriendo como el Aldono...



En temas como este es mejor pecar de ingenuo que de listo. Aparte que no veo a Tiburcio jugando con estas cosas.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

Decir a Mano negra que nó he consumido mucho pescado ni productos marinos, como cualquier otra cosa pero menos si cabe.

Seguro que me dejo preguntas directas de alguien sin responder, lo siento, este jilo me ha superado.


----------



## Delco (9 May 2019)




----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

¿Y qué quieres Davitin, que me amargue y venga a escribir demostrando que estoy jodido de verdad?, para qué, no sirve de nada.


----------



## Pailarocas (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Nutrir es cansino pero de rigor, a ver si Calvopez pone un botón que diga.. nutrir a saco, o zankes patós.
> 
> Queridos niños, (me han llamado hasta niño ), no sé que decir ante tanta muestra de afecto, no esperaba caer bien a tanta gente pero me alegro en lo mas profundo, me gustaría responder uno a uno pero entonces la casco aquí sentao delante del pc, de lo que mas me alegro es que muchos decis que os hago de reir, sinceramente ese es mi mayor deseo y mi intención al decir tanta tontería como suelto en el floro, las mayores satisfacciones en mi vida con el trato con los demas han sido esas, ver que alguien se rie contigo, lo juro.
> 
> ...



Higoderfuta! pensé que ibas a poner una foto de la moto nueva y casi vomito el café.





P.D: MELOFO.


----------



## Covaleda (9 May 2019)

Joder, qué mal rollo...cuando y donde menos lo esperas, toca la china.
Espero que los tratamientos surtan efecto y se enderece la cosa, dentro de lo que se pueda.

Mucho ánimo, en todo caso, Tiburcio.


----------



## Clavisto (9 May 2019)

Mi padre me dijo una vez que todas las noches soñaba que estaba bien. Y luego despertaba y volvía a saber que tenía cáncer.

Ese momento diario tenía que ser terrorífico.


----------



## davitin (9 May 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> En temas como este es mejor pecar de ingenuo que de listo. Aparte que no veo a Tiburcio jugando con estas cosas.



No han sido ni uno ni dos los casos.

Algunos no os cansais de quedar como gilipollas.


----------



## Clavisto (9 May 2019)

I


davitin dijo:


> No han sido ni uno ni dos los casos.
> 
> Algunos no os cansais de quedar como gilipollas.



Quedar como un gilipollas no es la peor manera de quedar.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> Mi padre me dijo una vez que todas las noches soñaba que estaba bien. Y luego despertaba y volvía a saber que tenía cáncer.
> 
> Ese momento diario tenía que ser terrorífico.



Yo no sueño con que estoy bien pero se me olvida que estoy mal, y sí, es un palazo.

A Davitin le invito a que venga por aquí y se tome conmigo unos potes de clorito con curcuma y una tapa de ginseng.


----------



## Mengardo (9 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> No han sido ni uno ni dos los casos.
> 
> Algunos no os cansais de quedar como gilipollas.



En temas como este prefiero quedar como un gilipollas que como un desalmado.
Si es una troleada pues que se le va ha hacer, el karma es muy cabron.
De todas maneras estos hilos son muy reconfortantes, se ve que todavia a la mayoría de la gente le queda un poco de humanidad , bastante bilis nos soltamos es otros hilos


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

Davitin es que es un tipo duro, no se lo tomo en cuenta.


----------



## psiloman (9 May 2019)

Te mando fuerza para tu batalla, mira los vídeos del Doctor Martí Bosch, causa del cáncer, búscalo en el YouTube, aunque supongo que ya lo conocerás.

El CDS(dióxido de cloro estabilizado en disolución acuosa) es un potente oxidante, al igual que el agua oxigenada y el ozono, cada uno con un poder oxidativo diferente. Es efectivo contra bacterias, especialmente las anaerobias, hongos y virus, si logras altas concentraciones estables a lo largo del día y tú cuerpo las acepta. Está autorizado para desinfección de agua potable y en desinfección de agua de riego en agricultura.

En mi experiencia en su uso agrícola puedo dar fe que es un excelente producto, con residuos amigables con el medio ambiente, y literalmente me ha ahorrado cientos de miles de euros en diversas enfermedades de origen fúngico, de difícil solución con fungicidas químicos habituales, en cultivos de tomate especialmente. Y sin residuos, se descompone en cloro y agua cuando realiza su acción. 

Además he de añadir que a diferencia de los fungicidas químicos de uso habitual en agricultura, produce una estimulación en el crecimiento de las plantas, en vez de efectos secundarios como endurecimiento de tejidos o toxicidad. Las plantas se curan y están más lozanas.

Como aspecto negativo he de señalar que la aplicación del dióxido de cloro de manera puntual no vale absolutamente para nada. La única manera en la que es efectivo es manteniendo una concentración X, diferente para cada patógeno, estable en el tiempo, varios días o semanas. Hay que ser muy constante.

Igualmente he observado que si la causa de la enfermedad (por ejemplo condiciones climáticas propicias para esa enfermedad) se mantiene en el tiempo, la enfermedad suele reaparecer un tiempo después de interrumpir los tratamientos con el dióxido.

Si estuviera autorizado para uso terapéutico en humanos, yo de ti tomaría CDS y DMSO con alguno de los protocolos que algunos desalmados desaprensivos han publicado en internet. El DMSO contribuye a la penetración en los tejidos del CDS, además de sus propios efectos.

A las células cancerosas les gusta vivir en condiciones anaerobias y con mucho azúcar disponible. Algunos desalmados y sinvergüenzas dicen que el CDS puede oxigenar el cuerpo creando condiciones no compatibles con el avance de la enfermedad.

Si además limitas la ingestión de todo tipo de azúcares, harinas y lacteos, también atacas por otro flanco. Y además puedes darte baños con sal marina o en el mar habitualmente, desintoxicando el líquido intersticial en el que están inmersas las células de tu cuerpo, y del cual se alimentan.

Otros desalmados dicen que ingerir 30 gramos diarios diarios de Kalanchoe daigremontiana puede ser muy, pero que muy de ayuda también. Y por otro lado los más sinvergüenzas de todos dicen que mantener una ingesta continuada de aceite rico en CBD podría provocar la apoptosis de células cancerígenas, incluyendo las de cáncer de colon. Curarse con droga, pero dónde vamos a llegar!.

Ánimo, paciencia, serenidad, constancia, no te rindas sin intentarlo, y que sea lo que Dios quiera. Un abrazo grande.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

Se le ve muy puesto e informado Psiloman, cds con dmso es lo quee estoy tragando, por via oral y topica.


----------



## Delco (9 May 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Va joer, faltan aqui el hamijo cacaceitero y polirisitac para hacer un poco de lolailo con algún chopeo de azadog, tortillito y John Laroche para dibujarle a ustec una sonrisa.
> 
> Jimboco a la chopeopandi para alegrarle a este jombre.



Yo he hecho este, espero que le haga lol:


----------



## Montenegro (9 May 2019)

FireFoxTrot dijo:


> *CONSEJO SERIO: QUIMIOTERAPIA A MUERTE + OPERACIÓN. SI ES POSIBLE NEGOCIA CON EL CIRUJANO LOS TÉRMINOS DE LA OPERACIÓN EN UN QUIRÓFANO POR LO PRIVADO. Tal y como sucede con una rinoseptoplastia que contactas con el cirujano y pagas su salario, alquiler de quirófano y anestesista.
> 
> ¡NI SE TE OCURRA UNA TERAPIA ALTERNATIVA! El mismo cirujano u oncologo de la seguridad social puede intervenirte en quirófano privado. *




Por las experiencias que he tenido con mi familia, la hoja de ruta que suelen proponer los oncólogos es:

1) Cirugía. Si es posible, extirpación total del tumor.
2) Quimioterapia y/o radioterapia.
3) Sólo en el caso de que falle lo anterior pueden plantearse tratamientos experimentales, paticularmente la inmunoterapia, que está dando bastantes buenos resultados. Pero ahí hay muchos factores que considerar: la edad, el estado y el tipo del tumor, etc. Yo creo que con 58 años entrarías dentro de estos programas, pero al final es el oncólogo el que decide.

En cuanto a las terapias "alternativas" estoy de acuerdo. En el mejor de los casos pierdes sólo dinero. En el peor, te acortan la vida. La desesperación lleva a hacer cualquier cosa, lo sé, pero no merece la pena hacer caso a tanto listo deseoso de lucrarse con la desgracia ajena.


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (9 May 2019)

Mucha suerte y fuerza en esta batalla, te quedan muchos años burbujeando.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

En mi caso y por lo que me han dicho por encima quieren usar quimio antes para reducir el tocho, luego operar y sajar.

Lo de la inmunoterapia es algo que les voy a preguntar rapidamente.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

Me voy, taluec.


----------



## mostacho (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me voy, taluec.



No digas que no te queremos ladron.


----------



## el mensa (9 May 2019)

Hola Tiburcio. Ayer no podía comentarte todo lo que tenía en mente, no tenía tiempo. Te recomiendo esto: 

La medicina moderna y científica hace verdaderos milagros. Tiene una base sólida de estudios probados, que funcionan. No la abandones, por favor. Se pueden equivocar puntualmente pero es la más efectiva. 

Las terapias alternativas depende, hay algunas que son "placebos" demostrados, otras funcionan como complemento. Ejemplo: La marihuana está comprobado (incluso por mi) que estimula el apetito de forma efectiva, y el buen comer lo vas a necesitar para estar fuerte y soportar el tratamiento. Además, de rebote, te "coloca" y distrae, haciendo más llevadera la situación. 

La nutrición es importante, y los complementos vitamínicos y nutricionales de calidad te ayudarán también. 

Más allá de esto que comento, no tengo experiencia en otras terapias y yo sería muy cuidadoso con lo que leo y escucho. Muchos vividores se aprovechan de los malos momentos y desesperación de los pacientes para hacer negocio. 

Otra recomendación: Lucha, lánzale una mirada fiera al cáncer y desafía a la muerte, no pierdas la esperanza, te mantendrá en la lucha, necesitas tanto el cuerpo como la mente bien fuertes para tener éxito. 

No saques conclusiones apresuradas, solo la respuesta al primer tratamiento y la evolución de la enfermedad te pueden decir si vale la pena seguir o tomar una lúcida decisión de que tu momento ha llegado y tener un final digno, y con dos cojones.

Suerte y a por todas. Eres un forero experimentado y tus aportes enriquecen a los jóvenes. Te puedes convertir en un ejemplo de lucha y abrir los ojos a los más jóvenes e inexpertos. Tu edad y tus vivencias te convierten en un maestro y ejemplo. Deja tu huella.


----------



## 999999999 (9 May 2019)

Ánimo hombre

Mucha fuerza! 

Qué putada


----------



## Pessoista (9 May 2019)

Recuerde, el cáncer puede matarlo, pero nada más que eso, la actitud ante la situación depende exclusivamente de usted.


----------



## Preußen (9 May 2019)

¿Pero es verdad lo del azúcar? ¿Comes mucha y se frena si dejas de comerlo?


----------



## Saco de papas (9 May 2019)

Mi prima sobrevivió a uno tan solo con 20 años, le pusieron uno nuevo de plástico y a dar guerra otra vez.

Ánimo man, ya verás como eso te lo curan rápido.

Además vas a poder a forear tranquilo mientras reposas, todo un lujo.


----------



## etsai (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio yo de ti quitaría la foto de Burriagas… se ven tus datos personales.


----------



## Don Redondón (9 May 2019)

con suerte te sacan un cacho de higadillo y te arreglas. pero ta la cosa jodida hamijo. 

animo


----------



## reset (9 May 2019)

Mucha fuerza conforero. Me uno a los ánimos de todos y ojalá todo vaya perfecto. 

No estaría de más que te pusieses en contacto con Pedro Sánchez. Según se dice, logra milagros x)

Ahora en serio, en lo que se pueda ayudar, aquí estamos: pónselo difícil a ese burrinagas !


----------



## masia (9 May 2019)

Soy un forero más, digamos de categoría pompero, y te deseo mucha fuerza y ánimo.
A mi me "quimio/radiaron" hace más de 3 años, y ahora estoy escribiendo este mensaje para transmitirte todo mi apoyo.
Te deseo lo mejor.


----------



## barullo (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> En mi caso y por lo que me han dicho por encima quieren usar quimio antes para reducir el tocho, luego operar y sajar.
> 
> Lo de la inmunoterapia es algo que les voy a preguntar rapidamente.



Eso es lo que le han hecho a mi amigo y le ha ido de puta madre...

Adelante con eso y cuando ya estés restablecido de la operación que te repitan quimio, que es el plan que tienen con mi amigo.

Venga que ya verás como sale todo bien, caratrucha


----------



## El pernales (9 May 2019)

Me deja sin palabras.... prepare su cuerpo para la batalla contra el Cáncer, pero también prepare su alma. Lo que sea, será. Le deseo lo mejor.


----------



## mapachën (9 May 2019)

Mi tío ha caído hace poco.. 59, Le faltó menos de un mes para los 60, fulminante, échale huevos, el los echó, aunque él sabía que sólo iba a poder estar más tiempo con los suyos. 

Enviado desde mi HTC_U-1u mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JAG63 (9 May 2019)

No tengo ni idea de medicina pero yo me plantearía una dieta cetogenica estricta. Cero hidratos de carbono, lo cual incluye el alcohol.

Creo que puede tener sentido porque las células cancerosas son muy dependientes de la glucosa, o algo así.


----------



## Aviador Dron (9 May 2019)

Verás que todo te va a ir muy bien y en dos días te estás apretando gostosos chuletones y birras. Hay que seguir dando guerra otro buen montón de años.


----------



## cannavico (9 May 2019)

Mucha fuerza conforero, no decaigas y ánimo, que de todo se sale!


----------



## adi-vino (9 May 2019)

Primero de todo, lo siento mucho, es una gran putada. 
Yo no puedo decirte mucho, que tratamiento vas a decidir, como lo vas a enfocar....es ti decision. Por desgracia en el higado suele ser bastante fulminante. El tratamiento?.....haz lo que hacen todos y acabaras en el hoyo como todos y con una vida de mierda, mas bien una muerte en vida, entre hospital y medicamento. Mi consejo, por si te sirve de algo, no luches, no es una lucha, el cuerpo te esta pidiendo un cambio en tu conducta, un cambio alimenticio, tal vez un cambio de trabajo, tal vez un cambio brutal en tu vida. En el nivel alimenticio, come de todo menos azucares, se entiende por azucar tambien los carbohidratos, cualquier tipo, pan...etc. Come carne de cerdo, verduras verdes, zanahorias,..etc. En lo personal, cambia tu forma de vivir, tus habitos. En lo mental, no luches, no te martirizes con pensamientos negativos. 
Mucho animo, toma consciencia de lo que te ha llevado a esta situacion, confia en ti mismo y en las capacidades que tienes para recuperarte, no necesitas suerte, necesitas saber que tu puedes, pues eres tu pidiendo un cambio.
Un abrazo y animo, espero poder seguir dantote gracias y zascas, segun coincida o no coincida con tus comentarios por mucho tiempo.


----------



## kyohan (9 May 2019)

Lo siento.

Alguien dijo que somos polvo de estrellas.
Mucha suerte y un abrazo.


----------



## Vosk (9 May 2019)

Don Tiburcio, su situación es similar a la de un amigo, y le cuento lo que le pasó a este amigo para que le reconforte. Cuando él aceptó lo inevitable, fue inmensamente feliz, alcanzó la comprensión total, y era él el que nos animaba a nosotros ante esa situación.

Si usted vence al cáncer, vivirá una vida Plena. En caso contrario, alcanzará usted esa comprensión total sobre la cual lo que le pase al cuerpo-mente no vale un carajo, que si ha leído a Krishnamurti sabrá que es la condición para alcanzar la verdadera Felicidad.

Pase lo que pase le auguro que lo comprenderá, y que esa comprensión le hará feliz. El hecho de haber abierto este hilo demuestra que usted va a alcanzar lo que muy pocos mortales alcanzan. Cuando eso ocurra, verá cómo irradia a su alrededor lo mismo que irradiaba mi amigo, y será usted el que desde un verdadero Trono consolará a sus amigos y familiares.

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Unlucky (9 May 2019)

Querido Tibur de mis entretetas. 
Me dejas helada y sin palabras. 

Mucha fuerza y ánimo en todo lo que decidas hacer. Disfruta cada minuto y no te rindas.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

Como dice Etsai, he quitado a burriagas mas que nada por si los memes, los datos son pocos, se agradece.

Krishnamurt, lo mas parecido a dios que he conocido.

Soy una alegría con piernas ahora mismo, me ha llamado un amigo para preguntarme y se lo he cascao y me dice que si voy a ir al entierro, ¿que entierro?, la mujer de mi amigo el cartero, mi amiga Leo ayer tras 10 años o mas contra uno de pecho, siempre encerrada en casa a sus cosas y con animo por el suelo, asi la he visto siempre desde entonces pero por fin a terminado todo para ella. Me veo incapaz de ir al entierro por que me partiría, no tengo entereza para esas cosas de nunca y se que mi amigo me perdonará.

Asín que como digo, que asco de vida jamijos.

Esto empieza a parecer un culebrón.


----------



## NoRTH (9 May 2019)

Al final los burbujos somos buena gente

Fuerza y honor


----------



## Barspin (9 May 2019)

No sé qué decirte Tibur, las palabras no son mi fuerte.

Cuando las he pasado putas la música ha sido el bálsamo de mi alma, así que es lo que puedo ofrecerte.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (9 May 2019)

mapachën dijo:


> Mi tío ha caído hace poco.. 59, Le faltó menos de un mes para los 60, fulminante, échale huevos, el los echó, aunque él sabía que sólo iba a poder estar más tiempo con los suyos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC_U-1u mediante Tapatalk



Mi prima también calló con 52, Cáncer de pecho, fulminante, no tuvo operación.


----------



## HonkHonk->mongolos (9 May 2019)

Todos adoran las malas noticias ajenas mientras además pueden simular lo contrario descojonados. Tan fácil demostrarlo como abrir dos hilos: uno de fracaso y otro de triunfo.

Y encima el imbécil enfermo no lo entiende. Hay que ser ridículo para buscar amor falso de desconocidos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

HonkHonk->mongolos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 107367
> 
> 
> Todos adoran las malas noticias ajenas mientras además pueden simular lo contrario descojonados. Tan fácil demostrarlo como abrir dos hilos: uno de fracaso y otro de triunfo.
> ...



Coño, ya está aquí, pues me cago en tu padre de paso, aunque me haces de reir tambien, hay que ser mongolo para creerse especial de ese modo y cantarlo por aquí de vez en cuando.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Como dice Etsai, he quitado a burriagas mas que nada por si los memes, los datos son pocos, se agradece.
> 
> Krishnamurt, lo mas parecido a dios que he conocido.
> 
> ...





No se aflija, buen hombre. Más pronto que tarde los demás le seguiremos.

Por otra parte, mireustec si libra de esta.

Y sí no es así consuelese pensando en que tras años cotizando no cobrará pensión de jubilación. Nunca nadie podrá decir que ha sido una carga para la sociedad.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 May 2019)

adi-vino dijo:


> . Mi consejo, por si te sirve de algo, no luches, no es una lucha, el cuerpo te esta pidiendo un cambio en tu conducta, un cambio alimenticio, tal vez un cambio de trabajo,.




Pero bueno , ¿ tú estás tonto o que coño te pasa ? ¿ que trabajo ?

Aquí el amigo con ese diagnóstico habrá dejado ya de trabajar .



Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Brigit (9 May 2019)

Difícil decir algo en estos casos porque todos estamos tan tranquilos pensado en que ese día final nos queda lejos cuando la realidad es que nos puede sorprender en cualquier momento.
Te deseo ánimo, paz y el amor de todos lo que te rodean. Y no tires la toalla todavía, que nunca se sabe...


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (9 May 2019)

Mucha fuerza y cágate en la hostia, jajajaaj


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

No se sulfure Arnaldo pero sigo remando , solo remo los findes pero me he planteado dejarlo a pelo, ni baja ni pollas, no necesito dinero salvo para comprar un remolque de anestesicos como bien me ha sugerido un amigo por si la cosa se va a la mierda y no tenemos ni aspirinas.


----------



## Astropilot (9 May 2019)

Kill Burriagas!!!
Round 1...FIGHT


----------



## Aeneas (9 May 2019)

Por cierto amigo Tiburcio, antes no te lo he dicho. Justo al poco de cumplir mi padre 50 años, le diagnósticaron un linfoma de Hodking (como se escriba). Tenía mareos y vómitos y nunca había tenido vicios y fue futbolista en sus tiempos mozos. Eso sí, se gastó el dinero y fue a la famosa clínica de pamplona. Allí le hacían los seguimientos pero la quimio se la daban en Almería, de donde somos. Aunque nos quedamos a 2 velas, mereció la pena.

Finalmente se le curó con quimio. Ahora está en casi 70 y disfrutando de los nietos. Por eso te digo que no pierdas la esperanza.


----------



## Mengardo (9 May 2019)

Astropilot dijo:


> Kill Burriagas!!!
> Round 1...FIGHT



A burriagas hay que reportarlo y meterle un permaban , como ha dicho un forero.
Que sepas burriagas que tienes a todo el foro en contra , y la mente colectiva de burbuja es muy potente.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

No sé si será ilusión pero desde que he empezado con el cdsdmso noto cuando voy a hacer caca como que el Burriagas se echa pal lao al paso de la comitiva de mojones y salen mejor y mas choriceros, antes parecían bolas de posta lobera por lo duras y pequeñas


----------



## Mengardo (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> No sé si será ilusión pero desde que he empezado con el cdsdmso noto cuando voy a hacer caca como que el Burriagas se echa pal lao al paso de la comitiva de mojones y salen mejor y mas choriceros, antes parecían bolas de posta lobera por lo duras y pequeñas



Eso es que se esta acojonando, duro con el, está en retirada


----------



## parapedoelmio (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...




si no tniees nada qe perder, az tanbien la quimio.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Davitin es que es un tipo duro, no se lo tomo en cuenta.



La altiplanicie boliviana le ha hecho un hombre...


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (9 May 2019)

Es curioso, mi prima se dejó las drogas en los 80, ella y mi primo, ya sabéis como fueron los 80 para la generación que ahora tiene 50 años. La última vez que hablé con ella iba hasta las cejas de opiáceos, supongo. Estaba como flipando, "¡yuhuuu!".
Que conste que la canción de Sweet dreams es de Rot Steguard, por lo que he de suponer que no tiene mala letra, (es el de Maggye despierta), solo que interpretada por Marilin Manson que le da un toque, para mí, muy post punk.

Edit: Lo de cagarse en la hostia es como decir cagarse en todo lo cagable, lo he de decir porque si no después la gente me toma manía.


----------



## mostacho (9 May 2019)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> Es curioso, mi prima se dejó las drogas en los 80, ella y mi primo, ya sabéis como fueron los 80 para la generación que ahora tiene 50 años. La última vez que hablé con ella iba hasta las cejas de opiáceos, supongo. Estaba como flipando, "¡yuhuuu!".
> Que conste que la canción de Sweet dreams es de Rot Steguard, por lo que he de suponer que no tiene mala letra, (es el de Maggye despierta), solo que interpretada por Marilin Manson que le da un toque, para mí, muy post punk.
> 
> Edit: Lo de cagarse en la hostia es como decir cagarse en todo lo cagable, lo he de decir porque si no después la gente me toma manía.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Coño, ya está aquí, pues me cago en tu padre de paso, aunque me haces de reir tambien, hay que ser mongolo para creerse especial de ese modo y cantarlo por aquí de vez en cuando.



¡Espera, espera! Que te canto una 

(No os riáis mucho, hijos de puta)


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

A ver Vicente, ¿donde pone me cago en nada en ese post?, pa mi que tu prima se dejó la droja por ahi a mano.


----------



## mostacho (9 May 2019)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> ¡Espera, espera! Que te canto una
> 
> (No os riáis mucho, hijos de puta)



_*Ves como eres gilipollas? 
Y cada día un poco más llegará el día que no te puedas levantar y te quedes babeando en el sofá.*_


----------



## AEM (9 May 2019)

helado me he quedado. Te deseo mucha fuerza


----------



## klingsor (9 May 2019)

Saldrás.

Similares y peores las he visto. Y están desde hace diez años con algo así feote dando guerra.

Entereza y Fuerza, mi buen paisano. 

Adelante pues.

K.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> A ver Vicente, ¿donde pone me cago en nada en ese post?, pa mi que tu prima se dejó la droja por ahi a mano.



Lo he puesto yo Tiburcio.

Siento el comentario de mi prima que no lo pudo superar, si he puesto lo de cagarse en todo es por sacar el caracter.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (9 May 2019)

Joder!
Que cosilla da leer estas cosas. Lo siento mucho, muchos animos!!!


----------



## CaCO3 (9 May 2019)

Un fuerte abrazo, conforero. Aguante con nosotros lo que pueda. Me anonada la entereza con que escribes el mensaje: es admirable.


----------



## davitin (9 May 2019)

Antes de palmarla vota a vox, hijo puta.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 May 2019)

parapedoelmio dijo:


> si no tniees nada qe perder, az tanbien la quimio.



Y ya si cuela que se haga nariz, pómulos y una lipo . 


A ver, si le dicen de meterse químio, que se la meta. Ya los médicos si ven que la quimio no le va a servir de nada no se la ponen.

Digo yo, no sé.




Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Vosk (9 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Antes de palmarla vota a vox, hijo puta.



Y tú antes de votar a vox pálmala, hijo puta


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 May 2019)

Luego ya, otra cosa, don Tiburcio. La muerte por cáncer suele ser muy placentera.

Y me explico: no es que sea placentera, es que en estos casos suelen meter morfina, con lo que te vas de este mundo con la mejor dronja que da la naturaleza.

Un amigo mío exjonko me contaba que el pico de heroina lo que proporcionaba era una sensación relax y felicidad acojonantes. Su padre , con cáncer, se fue de este mundo con una puta sonrisa de oreja a oreja.

La fórmula perfecta es morfina + escopolamina. La morfina provoca muchas flemas en los conductos respiratorios, algo que la escolopo evita.

Yo cuando me operé de las carótidas, no sé qué dronja me pusieron que cuando me despertaron en el departamento de reanimación tenía así como una sensación de “me la sopla todo”.

Tenía sentada al pie de mi cama una enfermera en exclusiva, vigilándome. A cada poco había un aparato a mi lado pitaba, señal de que algo no iba bien, venían corriendo las enfermeras y echaban algo a mi gotero , y yo meditaba fríamente al respecto. Me decía a mi mismo “ Arnaldo, creo que algo va mal. Puede que las cosas se te estén torciendo y no seas plenamente consciente de ello”. Pero todo ello con un ánimo súper tranqui .

Esto es lo que te ocurriría en el peor de los casos. En el mejor lo mismo sobrevive al cáncer y se muere dentro de 20 años con una enfermedad de esas que no puedes ni respirar.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 May 2019)

Retozator dijo:


> Y tú antes de votar a vox pálmala, hijo puta



Pues que no vote nada, pero estaría bonito saber que sus últimas palabras fueran ¡ Vaspaña !

Sería épico.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mogollon (9 May 2019)

Te deseo toda la suerte del mundo con el tratamiento por el que optes, Espero que puedas seguir aquí todo el tiempo del mundo y que disfrutes esa moto nueva hasta que le caigan los escapes.

de todo corazón, muchisima suerte


----------



## klingsor (9 May 2019)

Exhorto a Sir Tiburcio, a ponerse esto cada mañana. A todo tren a ser posible.



K.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Empecé a ver sangre en las kks desde antes de navidad, no me dolía nada, solo me ha empezado a doler desde la colonoscopia, hace un mes.



¿Solo desde antes de navidad y ya ha desarrollado un cancer? ¿Era regularmente o solo de vez en cuando?

Yo desde hace como un par de años a veces me pasa, pero solo muy de cuando en cuando. Algo de mucosidad con algo de sangre y tal.

Joder, me ha dejado usted bastante inquieto.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (9 May 2019)

Yo, yo, yo, solito estaré
En Barcelona hay muy buenos médicos, conozco a una señora que tuvo a su hija con especie de tumor que se le extendió por una parte difícil de operar, se enteró de donde estaban los mejores médicos y se fue a Barcelona a que la operaran. La operación fue un éxito y la niña ya es una mujer con un niño.


----------



## Kurten (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...




No me jodas tibu!! Todo mi animo y fuerza para ti compañero. Todo el animo por parte de los miembros de este foro tio, y trátate, trátate con quimio también porque aunque te parezca duro, esta probado por la ciencia que es una terapia que si sirve, aunque sea dura de seguir.

Mucho animo compañero y mucha fuerza y creételo, creételo y lucha y echale cojones al asunto que verás como te ayuda.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Sobre la acidez, he tenido épocas de tragar bicarbonato a espuertas, como digo y pienso, esto es una lotería, lo malo es que toca frecuentemente, al más pintao.



A mi hace poco me han hecho una gastroscopia y una phmetria por problemas de reflujo. No creo que los problemas de acidez tengan especial relacion con los de colon. o igual tambien, quien sabe.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ciertamente he llevado una vida bastante excesiva en lo que ha ingerir sustancias se refiere, hablemos de chuletones o de birras gostosas, todo de todo, pero repito, he visto de primera mano morir a mucha gente querida por esta mierda de cancereses y todos, todos, eran atóxicos en grado sumo.



Ciertamente el factor genetico debe ser el primordial. Y usted comenta que ha tenido ya varios casos en su familia.


----------



## Kurten (9 May 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Solo desde antes de navidad y ya ha desarrollado un cancer? ¿Era regularmente o solo de vez en cuando?
> 
> Yo desde hace como un par de años a veces me pasa, pero solo muy de cuando en cuando. Algo de mucosidad con algo de sangre y tal.
> 
> Joder, me ha dejado usted bastante inquieto.




¿Puede que sean hemorroides? Se lo digo porque en mi caso fue así. Se me quitaron conforme fui practicando deporte y dejando el sedentarismo. Y tambien soy dado a tener reflujo...Asi que ya sabe, omeprazol cuando el reflujo sea excesivamente fuerte. 1 saludo


----------



## nando551 (9 May 2019)

Mucho ánimo y mucha fuerza compañero.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

Yo tengo colon irritable desde hace bastantes años, y estoy acostumbrado a cagar de cualquier manera, con tendencias diarreicas. Pero hace un par de años empece a tener episodios de estreñimiento y practicamente coincidiendo con ello de vez en cuando algo de mucosidad en las heces y a veces con un poquito de sangre.

Pero coño, lo de la colonoscopia no me hace ninguna gracia y como tengo 44 tacos, pues hasta ahora he ido pensando que mejor no darle demasiada importancia. Ademas tampoco tengo antecedentes familiares de problemas de colon graves.

Por eso digo yo que no sera lo mismo que te aparezca sangre de vez en cuando que cada dos por tres. De ahi mi pregunta inicial. Si con un cancer de colon la sangre empieza a aparecer regularmente o no.

En mi caso igual es alguna vez cada varios meses. Si fuera semanalmente supongo que ya hace tiempo que andaria acojonado.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (9 May 2019)

Hostia puta, no lo había visto... tito Tibur, échele huevos y disfrute lo que le quede en esta cloaca. Y hable con el doc smoking, si se atreve.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (9 May 2019)

Come bien, folla fuerte y no temas a la muerte.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

Kurten dijo:


> ¿Puede que sean hemorroides? Se lo digo porque en mi caso fue así. Se me quitaron conforme fui practicando deporte y dejando el sedentarismo. Y tambien soy dado a tener reflujo...Asi que ya sabe, omeprazol cuando el reflujo sea excesivamente fuerte. 1 saludo



Con las almorranas las manchitas de sangre aparecen directamente sobre el papel, se pueden diferenciar facilmente.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 May 2019)

@Tiburcio de Medinasidonia anímate a llamar a los del Instituto de Investigación Biomédica a ver qué te dicen...

Como decía ayer esta chica, "experimenten conmigo":


----------



## Kurten (9 May 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo tengo colon irritable desde hace bastantes años, y estoy acostumbrado a cagar de cualquier manera, con tendencias diarreicas. Pero hace un par de años empece a tener episodios de estreñimiento y practicamente coincidiendo con ello de vez en cuando algo de mucosidad en las heces y a veces con un poquito de sangre.
> 
> Pero coño, lo de la colonoscopia no me hace ninguna gracia y como tengo 44 tacos, pues hasta ahora he ido pensando que mejor no darle demasiada importancia. Ademas tampoco tengo antecedentes familiares de problemas de colon graves.
> 
> ...



Hazte una colonoscopia, deja la verguenza fuera que las enfermeras estan hartas de ver a tios desnudos xD


----------



## torio (9 May 2019)

Mi consejo para reducir riesgos.

1º Vigilar mucho la cuestión de los disruptores endocrinos que están por todos lados y que facilitan que un tumor crezca muy rápido y de forma muy agresiva.

2º Todo lo tóxico al final es una sobre carga para el sistema inmunológico y por lo tanto, todo lo tóxico resta potencia al sistema inmune para que evite la aparición de un cáncer. Con lo que hay que evitar meterse tóxicos en el cuerpo, sean del tipo que sean.

3º Hay que tomar el sol para evitar que la vitamina D baje a mínimos, ya que está demostrado que baja vitamina D, supone baja potencia del sistema inmunológico, entre otros factores de riesgo.

4º Evitar mierdas procesadas llenas de químicos y hormonas como es la carne procesada llena de conservantes cancerígenos o los productos precocinados, cargados con dios sabe qué. Así que comida sana, carne solo de confianza y nada de carnes picadas, embutidos baratos, etc. La leche está cargada de hormonas y mierdas, así que me andaría con cuidado con eso.

5º Ejercicio moderado.

6º A la más mínima señal de que algo no va, acudir al médico.

7º Cualquier fuente de inflamación conlleva un alto riesgo de cáncer, por ejemplo, la acidez de estómago si es habitual hay que controlarla. Fumar, produce inflamación en la garganta y pulmones, tomar excesivamente el sol provoca inflamación en la piel (típica quemadura solar), comer cosas inadecuadas que provoquen problemas estomacales, también es un riesgo. En definitiva, cualquier cosa que lesione las células, ya sean químicos, radiaciones, o lo que sea, suponen un alto riesgo de desarrollar cáncer en esos tejidos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

Kurten dijo:


> Hazte una colonoscopia, deja la verguenza fuera que las enfermeras estan hartas de ver a tios desnudos xD



Pero es que yo tengo el culo muy fofo, oiga.

Debo añadir que en el ultimo año me hice un par de analisis de heces y no me detectaron nada preocupante, debido a que tengo tambien problemas de reflujo y acidez desde hace años y tal, aparte del intestino irritable.

En el primer analisis di positivo en helicobacter pylori y despues de un tratamiento con antibioticos en el segundo ya di negativo. Pero no se si en esa clase de analisis se puede dectectar tambien sangre oculta en las heces, aunque supongo que tambien se deberia.

Y tengo entendido que ante episodios de sangrado lo primero es una analitica de heces, y luego si eso la colonoscopia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

Gracias por la informacion, pero ya que parece usted docto en la materia, ¿el sangrado da igual que sea ocasional o frecuente para valorar un posible riesgo de cancer de colon?


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 May 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Gracias por la informacion, pero ya que parece usted docto en la materia, ¿el sangrado da igual que sea ocasional o frecuente para valorar un posible riesgo de cancer de colon?



¿Has probado a llevar una vida menos sedentaria? A mí también me preocupa el tema, porque esta generación nuestra se pasa el día con el culo sentado frente al ordenador... Creo que vamos a batir todos los récords de cáncer de colon a partir de los 50-60 tacos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

torio dijo:


> Mi consejo para reducir riesgos.
> 
> 1º Vigilar mucho la cuestión de los disruptores endocrinos que están por todos lados y que facilitan que un tumor crezca muy rápido y de forma muy agresiva.
> 
> ...



Todo eso que dice usted esta muy bien, pero yo pienso que al final la medida preventiva mas efectiva es rezarle a santa rita.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Has probado a llevar una vida menos sedentaria? A mí también me preocupa el tema, porque esta generación nuestra se pasa el día con el culo sentado delante del ordenador.



Yo hago una vida completamente sedentaria, y de ahi que tenga el culo tan fofo. Y si le soy sincero, casi me preocupa tanto hacer el ridiculo y que se rian de mi haciendo una colonoscopia que la propia prueba en si.


----------



## JimTonic (9 May 2019)

he rezado por ti a la virgen de Fátima ya que estoy en Lisboa, mucha fuerza...


----------



## Kurten (9 May 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero es que yo tengo el culo muy fofo, oiga.
> 
> Debo añadir que en el ultimo año me hice un par de analisis de heces y no me detectaron nada preocupante, debido a que tengo tambien problemas de reflujo y acidez desde hace años y tal, aparte del intestino irritable.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero haztela y asi te quedas tranquilo. En cuanto le digas al médico de cabecera lo de la sangre, te manda al digestivo y este en vista de tu historial no se va a pensar 2 veces en mandartela. Yo me la hice y salió que tenía pólipos, que son por cierto comunes en mi familia. De esta manera me empecé a tomar mas en serio el tema de la salud, la alimentación, el deporte y el control periódico. Yo ya se que dentro de unos años tengo que hacerme otra a ver como están esos polipos. Te vuelvo a decir lo mismo respecto a la verguenza: Las enfermeras han visto todo tipo de cuerpos, mas hermosos y mas feos, asi que les vas a resultar indiferente.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

No, lo mio claramente pienso que es debido a episodios de estreñimiento y de ahi que el sangrado siempre venga acompañado de mucosidad. Pero como solo me pasa muy de cuando en cuando, lo voy dejando pasar. Ya le digo, igual me lo veo un dia al cagar, y al menos no me vuelvo a dar cuenta hasta un par de meses o tres. Que conste que soy de mirarme la mierda cada vez que cago siempre, esa costumbre la aprendi de mi abuela.

Pero claro, si me pasase cada dos por tres, entonces estaria bastante mas acojonado. Por eso me choco lo que dijo el forero que abrio el hilo, de que parece ser que en pocos meses paso de notarse sangre en las heces a que le detectasen un cancer de colon. Porque digo yo que eso suele llevar mas tiempo. O dependera de la agresividad del tumor, tal vez.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

Kurten dijo:


> Ya, pero haztela y asi te quedas tranquilo. En cuanto le digas al médico de cabecera lo de la sangre, te manda al digestivo y este en vista de tu historial no se va a pensar 2 veces en mandartela. Yo me la hice y salió que tenía pólipos, que son por cierto comunes en mi familia. De esta manera me empecé a tomar mas en serio el tema de la salud, la alimentación, el deporte y el control periódico. Yo ya se que dentro de unos años tengo que hacerme otra a ver como están esos polipos. Te vuelvo a decir lo mismo respecto a la verguenza: Las enfermeras han visto todo tipo de cuerpos, mas hermosos y mas feos, asi que les vas a resultar indiferente.



Lo de los polipos ya lo habia pensado. ¿Y esta tomando algo?, ¿omeprazol, tal vez?, ¿ya no sangra nunca, o como le va la historia?

Ya se que lo de la colonoscopia en el fondo es una chorrada, pero joder, a mi lo de que me vean el culo me da bastante palo, que tengo el culo como un viejo de ochenta tacos.

Y eso que yo ya me he tenido que hacer una gastroscopia que tampoco es ninguna coña.


----------



## fyahball (9 May 2019)

puta vida


----------



## Kurten (9 May 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Lo de los polipos ya lo habia pensado. ¿Y esta tomando algo?, ¿omeprazol, tal vez?, ¿ya no sangra nunca, o como le va la historia?
> 
> Ya se que lo de la colonoscopia en el fondo es una chorrada, pero joder, a mi lo de que me vean el culo me da bastante palo, que tengo el culo como un viejo de ochenta tacos.
> 
> Y eso que yo ya me he tenido que hacer una gastroscopia que tampoco es ninguna coña.




Respecto a los polipos a mi me los eliminaron, pero pueden volver a crecer (en todo caso los polipos son algo asi como tumores benignos bastante comunes por cierto). No me mandaron ningun tratamiento en especial salvo el omeprazol y una buena alimentacion rica en fibra y eliminando toda la mierda trans y demás. Y no, no sangro pero si que me ocurre que como no me atenga a una alimentacione estricta (la cual a veces me salto, todo hay que decirlo, porque goder me encantan las porquerias xD) suelo tener diarrea a pelito.


----------



## Kelbek (9 May 2019)

Déjalo todo atado y bien atado por si acaso.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

Kurten dijo:


> Respecto a los polipos a mi me los eliminaron, pero pueden volver a crecer (en todo caso los polipos son algo asi como tumores benignos bastante comunes por cierto). No me mandaron ningun tratamiento en especial salvo el omeprazol y una buena alimentacion rica en fibra y eliminando toda la mierda trans y demás. Y no, no sangro pero si que me ocurre que como no me atenga a una alimentacione estricta (la cual a veces me salto, todo hay que decirlo, porque goder me encantan las porquerias xD) suelo tener diarrea a pelito.



No se, yo hace poco me hice una phmetria y estoy pendiente de que me digan si necesito un tratamiento para el reflujo o incluso si de tuviese que operarme de una hernia de hiato que me dectectaron en una gastroscopia. Y pocas ganas tengo de volver a corto plazo otra vez para que me manden a hacerme una colonoscopia.

Quizas este pecando un poco de inconsciente, pero estoy bastante saturado de ir ultimamente al medico por unas razones o por otras. Y ademas yo no me veo capaz de cambiarme a habitos mas saludables. Seguire haciendo vida sedentaria y comiendo mal, porque tampoco creo demasiado en eso de que cuidarse mas o menos sirva de mucho.

Cuanta gente hay que se cuida mucho y acaba jodida igual. Todo es una puta loteria.


----------



## damnit (9 May 2019)

me cago en la puta

mucho ánimo Tiburcio, qué más te podemos decir


----------



## Kurten (9 May 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No se, yo hace poco me hice una phmetria y estoy pendiente de que me digan si necesito un tratamiento para el reflujo o incluso si de tuviese que operarme de una hernia de hiato que me dectectaron en una gastroscopia. Y pocas ganas tengo de volver a corto plazo otra vez para que me manden a hacerme una colonoscopia.
> 
> Quizas este pecando un poco de inconsciente, pero estoy bastante saturado de ir ultimamente al medico por unas razones o por otras. Y ademas yo no me veo capaz de cambiarmme a habitos mas saludables. Seguire haciendo vida sedentaria y comiendo mal, porque tampoco creo mucho en eso de que cuidarse mas o menos sirva de mucho.
> 
> Cuanta gente hay que se cuida mucho y acaba jodida igual. Todo es una puta loteria.




Cierto es que estamos determinados por nuestra genética, pero los hábitos tambien influyen. Desde luego que si hustec decide cuidarse mas y adquirir buenos hábitos va a hacer que sus probabilidades de tener una enfermedad disminuyan (quizá no las elimine por completo, debido a la influencia genética, pero si que evitará un desarrollo más temprano por ejemplo). Y por qué no va a hustec ser capaz de cambiar sus habitos, al fin y al cabo hustec es un burbujo, como yo y el resto, lo que indica que tiene hustec inquietudes intelectuales y por eso está en este foro. Hustec está por encima de la media, y es perfectamente capaz de cambiar de hábitos por mas q ue le cueste. Hustec puede hacer ese esfuerzo y yo le animo a que lo haga.


----------



## pocholito (9 May 2019)

si al pobre le hubieran ofrecido la prueba esta de sangre oculta en heces pero claro no esta implantada en muchos sitios por el coste con esta prueba se pueden prevenir muchos canceres de colon a veces se invierte poco en estas cosas

Solo desearte lo mejor y que te recuperes la ciencia avanza a pasos agigantados vi un reportaje gente con cancer que ya llevaba varios años y gracias a los nuevos medicamentos seguia viviendo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

Kurten dijo:


> Cierto es que estamos determinados por nuestra genética, pero los hábitos tambien influyen. Desde luego que si hustec decide cuidarse mas y adquirir buenos hábitos va a hacer que sus probabilidades de tener una enfermedad disminuyan (quizá no las elimine por completo, debido a la influencia genética, pero si que evitará un desarrollo más temprano por ejemplo).



Yo llevo veinte años con problemas de intestino irritable, y supongo que a partir de los cuarenta que las tripas se vayan resintiendo y ya no trabajen con la misma agilidad es inevitable. Por mucho que te cuides y te metas garrafas de danacol. Lo del sangrado me preocupa, pero supongo que tambien es ley de vida, y si me pasara con mas frecuencia entonces hace tiempo que habria ido corriendo al medico. De todos modos alguna vez se lo he comentado a mi medico de cabecera y tampoco me sugirio que fuese corriendo al hospital ni nada parecido.

Y ya le digo, dos analiticas me han hecho en el ultimo año de heces y supongo que no debieron detectarme sangre en ellas.

Pero una ultima cuestion, cuanto tiempo duro la colonoscopia, y que edad tenia cuando se la hicieron. Supongo que le acostarian de costado en una camilla y le enchufarian el tubo por el culo ahi a saco. ¿Escucho algun comentario por lo bajini a modo de mofa sobre su culo o algo?

Joder, recuerdo una novia que tuve que siempre me decia que tenia el culo muy blando y creo que aquello me dejo traumatizado.


----------



## Kurten (9 May 2019)

Connor dijo:


> Solo a los machistas de vox y a tu familia de paso




Solo a los machistas de Vox...Y dice machista alguien que lleva un avatar pornográfico que creo cualquier feminista te diría que es lo mas machista del mundo. Doble moral progre. (Pero este es el unico comentario politico que voy a hacer aqui para no faltar al respeto a Tiburcio).


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

pocholito dijo:


> si al pobre le hubieran ofrecido la prueba esta de sangre oculta en heces pero claro no esta implantada en muchos sitios por el coste con esta prueba se pueden prevenir muchos canceres de colon a veces se invierte poco en estas cosas
> 
> Solo desearte lo mejor y que te recuperes la ciencia avanza a pasos agigantados vi un reportaje gente con cancer que ya llevaba varios años y gracias a los nuevos medicamentos seguia viviendo.



Ah, entonces debo entender que en una analitica de heces convencional no se dectecta la presencia de sangre oculta.


----------



## Dadaista (9 May 2019)

Bueno al OP, animo y con la moral alta. Hay gente que lo supera, lucha por ser uno de ellos, es posible


----------



## Kurten (9 May 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo llevo veinte años con problemas de intestino irritable, y supongo que a partir de los cuarenta que las tripas se vayan resintiendo y ya no trabajen con la misma agilidad es inevitable. Por mucho que te cuides y te metas garrafas de danacol. Lo del sangrado me preocupa, pero supongo que tambien es ley de vida, y si me pasara con mas frecuencia entonces hace tiempo que habria ido corriendo al medico. De todos modos alguna vez se lo he comentado a mi medico de cabecera y tampoco me sugirio que fuese corriendo al hospital ni nada parecido.
> 
> Y ya le digo, dos analiticas me han hecho en el ultimo año de heces y supongo que no debieron detectarme sangre en ellas.
> 
> ...



Me la hice, si mal no recuerdo, hace unos 5 años. No me enteré de nada, de cuanto duró, porque me anestesiaron.... No escuché ningun tipo de palabra de mofa cuando me puse la bata verde, y si despues hicieron algun comentario, entra dentro de lo normal, de lo natural, en una situación como esa....Pero ya le digo que hustec no se enterará porque estará anestesiado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

Kurten dijo:


> Me la hice, si mal no recuerdo, hace unos 5 años. No me enteré de nada, de cuanto duró, porque me anestesiaron.... No escuché ningun tipo de palabra de mofa cuando me puse la bata verde, y si despues hicieron algun comentario, entra dentro de lo normal, de lo natural, en una situación como esa....Pero ya le digo que hustec no se enterará porque estará anestesiado.



Yo creia que no era indispensable la anestesia, a mi me hicieron una gastrocopia sin ella y digo yo que por el culo no deberia ser especialmente mas molesto. Igual es porque a usted le extirparon de paso unos polipos.

En fin, gracias por la aclaracion.


----------



## Mengardo (9 May 2019)

Kurten dijo:


> Me la hice, si mal no recuerdo, hace unos 5 años. No me enteré de nada, de cuanto duró, porque me anestesiaron.... No escuché ningun tipo de palabra de mofa cuando me puse la bata verde, y si despues hicieron algun comentario, entra dentro de lo normal, de lo natural, en una situación como esa....Pero ya le digo que hustec no se enterará porque estará anestesiado.



Bah, que no tenga nadie miedo a la colonoscopia, a mi me la hacen cada dos años, es un rato de nada y encima estas sedado, y nadie se ríe de tu culo , estan hartos de ver posaderas, colgonas ,fofas, prietas y de todo, y si se ríen que les vayan dando , la salud es mas importante. 
Aquí es euskadistan te hacen pruebas de heces y si sale algo raro colonoscopia al canto, a mi me quitaron unos pólipos y desde entonces colonoscopia cada dos años y tengo amigos que se la hacen una vez al año


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

Para el reflujo ya me he hecho una phmetria, y estoy pendiente de los resultados. Y lo de la colonoscopia al menos de momento paso. Pero gracias por los consejos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (9 May 2019)

No sé que decir, cuídate mucho.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2019)

Mengardo dijo:


> Bah, que no tenga nadie miedo a la colonoscopia, a mi me la hacen cada dos años, es un rato de nada y encima estas sedado, y nadie se ríe de tu culo , estan hartos de ver posaderas, colgonas ,fofas, prietas y de todo, y si se ríen que les vayan dando , la salud es mas importante.
> Aquí es euskadistan te hacen pruebas de heces y si sale algo raro colonoscopia al canto, a mi me quitaron unos pólipos y desde entonces colonoscopia cada dos años y tengo amigos que se la hacen una vez al año



Pues si te hacen una colonoscopia y aun por encima se rien de ti por detras por lo fofo que tengas el culo, el mal rato ya seria por partida doble.

Si tienes un culo prieto y duro entonces la cosa cambia.

El miedo a hacer el ridiculo deberia de tenerse en mucha mas consideracion por parte de los profesionales de la sanidad.


----------



## klingsor (9 May 2019)

Venga. A propósito del Ojo de Las Mil Arrugas, cuento una mía, y espero que para mofa, befa y escarnio generalizado.

Estoy en el jergón con la Paisana. 22:00. Pica _allá. _Ufff, algo pasa. Palpo. Bultito.

23:55 Palpo. Bulto

03:45 Palpo. Bultazo y dolor a mares. MECAGON DIOS.

Marcho pal baño. Espejo espejito mágico...hostias. Una foliculitis. Gorda. Tamaño guindilla, e introduciendose donde non debe.

- ¡¡¡PAISANA!!!
- ...si vienen a robar, atiendelos tú, anda, que yo estoy cansada...
- NON. Ayuda a Paisano!!!
- Voy
< aguja. Mojar en alcohol. Quemar y dejar enfriar sobre paño esteril >

- Paisana. Voy a ponerme a veinte uñas. Mira lo que me ha salido.
- Hostias.
- Coge esa aguja, y has un pequeño pinchazo en la parte más prominente que se vea.
- ¡¡¡Y UNA LECHE!!!
- ¡¡¡HAZ LO QUE TE DIGO PAISANA!!!

<posición pompa, pinchazo.>

- Ahora drenalo y describe lo que sale.
- Líquido transparente.
.- Joder qué alivio. Drenalo suave. No moraduras.
- Estoy estoy.

Y ya conseguí dormir.

Al dia siguiente al médico, mupirocina, y ya.

Con el Orto que nin Dios, y haciendo de vientre como un Jefe.

Paisana no hay más que una, y Mahoma es su profeta.

K.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

Me estoy riendo bastante con el lio que tienes Ciudadano0, no en modo de mofa entiendeme.

Nunca hasta antes de navidad me di cuenta de la sangre y tambien tengo la costumbre de escudriñar los zurullos , es algo instintivo, en la prueba de sangre oculta dio positivo , lo siguiente fué preguntarme si habia mas sintomas como perdida de peso, y un monton de cosas, lo del peso y tener muchos gases de repente coincidian tambien en mi, y una que no me preguntaron es si me rujía el abdomen, por que me ruje a veces escandalosa y grotescamente hasta el punto de una vez disimular tosiendo el ruido en la cola de un merca. 

Lo del culo es que me parto, dice ustec que si se reirán de nuestros cuerpacos, nó, se deben descojonar cuando esten comentando las jugadas del día, ¿no ha visto alguna serie de médicos? deben ser de lo peor en este aspecto.

Tambien le aconsejo que se la haga, con anestesia desde luego, pa qué sufrir en valde, ademas si te quitan un polipo a pelo debe joder, a mi me quitaron 20 y requemaos ahí, menudo dolor varios dias despues, dolor de quemadura, tengo bastante experiencia en dolores, como tu nunca iba al medico por nada y dejaba pasarlo todo, tambien pensaba que me sería imposible cambiar de habitos y me es muy muy dificil por que me encanta jamar de todo y beber tambien aunque ultimamente bebia poco.

Si puedo responderte algo mas dilo por que ya me he liado despues de leer las 4 ultimas paginas.

Y gracias a todos por todo, lo de la inmunoterapia cada vez parece mas mejor


----------



## klingsor (9 May 2019)

Si Vd. quiere, puedo indagar un poco bastante, siempre bajo su permiso.

Solo si Vd. quiere y confía en klingsor. Por MP.

K.


----------



## Mengardo (9 May 2019)

Nada nada ciudadano, hazte la colonoscopia que no se ríe nadie, para octubre me toca a mí, yo tengo las nalgas como piedras, pero eso es igual, estas grogui , no te enteras de naa, lo único los pedos que te tiras despues,


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

klingsor dijo:


> Si Vd. quiere, puedo indagar un poco bastante, siempre bajo su permiso.
> 
> Solo si Vd. quiere y confía en klingsor. Por MP.
> 
> K.



¿Que va a indagar ustec?  don Klingsor.


----------



## klingsor (9 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿Que va a indagar ustec?  don Klingsor.



Cosas de Udán. No, no hablo de "tomese Vd. esta infusión y se cura."

Actuar con vehemencia. Resto por MP. Y, para el público en general. NO VENDO NADA.

K.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2019)

Hindaje, hindaje ustec y digame lo que quiera.

Son las 11 de la noche por lo que veo, mañana le leo hamijo me voy a untar mi potingue y a acostar corriendo.
Si me cuenta algo mañana lo leo prioritariamente.


----------



## klingsor (9 May 2019)

De acuerdo. En marcha.

Pero si se me permite pondré ejemplos:

39 años mujer. Agresivo cáncer, madre muerta por lo mismo, hace 20 (una eternidad en medicina). Fuera todo lo que es el ser Mujer, colon y medio intestino incluido. Cagar cada 40 minutos. Recomendación de extirpar mamas. Negarse. Recuperar. Seis años y está como una rosa (con las debidas precauciones, claro). De ir a tomar unos vinos (y MUY follable)
58 años hombre. Pancreas. Ojito. Pancreas en cabeza inextirpable. Dos metástasis. Desde hace diez años. Aun sigue aquí (ya no fuma, pero qué le vamos a hacer). Sigue.
65 años mujer. Tres metástasis más un ictus. Caso especial donde ella no coge cancer, sino que el cancer la coge a ella, de lo mala que es. Diez años y sigue sin dejarme dormir. Mala como el demonio.
61 mujer. Agresivo y extendido. Dos años y luchando (udanesa)
59 mujer. Agresivo. Un año y librando (udanesa)

...y hay varios más.

K.


----------



## la mano negra (9 May 2019)

Muchas gracias por su aclaración , Tiburcio. Yo , desde que sucedió el desastre de Fukushima no como nada que proceda del mar. Desde que supe que las centrales nucleares habían saltado por los aires me temí que los niveles de cáncer en el mundo se iban a disparar. Toda esa mierda atómica ha ido a parar al océano Pacífico . En fin , le vuelvo a desear lo mejor. Cuídese.


----------



## Come sano (9 May 2019)

Me va a hacer lo siguiente:

Se va a hacer ustec dos salidas a la semana por carretera rutera, quemando sopa con plomo y disfrutando del poder de liberar par motor con la muñeca derecha.

Si conoce algún lugar tranquilo donde mandar el casco a tomar por culo, dese un rulo.

Hágase.

Se va ustec a jamar unas finas lonchas de jamón de la mejor calidad que pueda ustec permitirse una vez a la semana. Empújese con una birra 0,0 mahou tostada, o mejor, la que le salga a ustec de las pelotas.

Cúmplase.

Va ustec a salir a ver amanecer o atardecer todos y cada uno de los días al lugar donde más aves tenga cerca.

Escúchese.

Y no olvide ponerse mucha y buena música.

Y poco más le puedo recetar.

Si, Mayo es un gran mes en el secarral. Es el mejor para muchos. A mí aún me gusta más el invierno.


Yo lo arreglo todo con un:

"Sal a que te dé el aire, coño"


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (10 May 2019)

Wuenas...

La semana pasada operaron a un familiar muy muy cercano

Una cosita si puedes, pásate por una iglesia donde esté la Adoración al Santísimo y quédate un ratico. No se donde estás, si no quieres preguntar mira en las páginas de la diócesis de tu zona. 

Estamos de paso-todos, a veces envidio a las personas que se van, pero miro lo que dejo y se me pasa.

Un gran abrazo.


----------



## Chispeante (10 May 2019)

Conozco dos casos de familiares muy cercanos a los que les dieron unos diagnósticos y una perspectivas muy poco favorables. Fue consultar a otros médicos y la cosa dio un giro de 180º grados. Desde entonces, salvo que sea un problema de salud menor y se solucione rápido, tengo muy claro que una segunda opinión puede salvarte la vida. No pierdes nada por consultar a otro especialista para saber si coincide con el diagnóstico y el tratamiento. En cualquier caso, ni se te ocurra tirar la toalla, no hay nada perdido, ni mucho menos, cada paciente tiene su propia evolución y puede romper los peores pronósticos. Mucho ánimo y a por todas.


----------



## qbit (10 May 2019)

Acabo de descubrir este hilo. Sólo puedo decir que me suenas mucho como forero habitual y te deseo que te recuperes lo mejor posible. Ánimo.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (10 May 2019)

Mucho animo.

Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas


----------



## adi-vino (10 May 2019)

Los falsos diagnosticos son un problema mayor que el cancer en si mismi Ciudadano0, no se coma la cabeza (dejese de mirar cacas), si ustec se siente bien, si ustec tiene alternativas en su mano para dar un giro en su vida (controlar la alimentacion, adquirir habito saludables..etc), evitese a toda costa el entrar en la la rueda de la medicina convencional pues su modus operandi es actuar sobre los efectos y no sobre la causa, y ustec conoce bien la causa por lo que se deduce de sus comentarios.

A pesar de algunas alusiones por ahi por mi anterior comentario, sin entrar en debates con aquellos que ya por sistema descalifican todo aquello que se difiere de su conocimiento, reivindico lo anterior. Solo hay que observar a su alrededor, nadie sale ileso de un cancer de colon con metastasis en el higado (estadio IV), es mas, suele ser bastante fulminante. La medicina convencional no le proporcionara nada, sufrimiento y depresion si a caso, sobrevivira ustec el resto de sus dias en un infierno, estos han dejado de lado los grandes Nobeles del pasado, los han dejado en el olvido, hombres como Otto Heinrich Warburg ya ni se habla de ellos en las facultades de medicina.
Pertenecemos a una generacion en la cual se nos ha permitido desarrollar el sentido critico, hoy en dia brillante por su ausencia debido al constante e incesante adoctrinamiento desde edades tempranas y no por la calidad de las personas, pues nuestro pensamiento y nuestra conducta es el fruto del conocimiento adquirido desde el nacimiento hasta nuestros ultimos dias, es inutil discutir con alguien que ha sido programado de una cierta manera y desconoce la historia (generaciones actuales), no dejando de ser por ello excelentes personas.
Mantengo lo comentado anteriormente, actua sobre la causa. Nadie mejor que uno mismo sabe las causas a poco que interiorice en la busqueda. Si vives en una ciudad vete al campo, a Asturias, al mismo hotel mismo que ponia la denuncia al gallinero, vete alli y dile que quieres oir el canto de los gallos, que quieres oler la fragancia de una buena cagada de cabra....etc, haz un cambio radical en tu conducta y en tus habitos. Si eres capaz de hacerlo, enhorabuena, vas a vivir. Si no puedes hacer los cambios, sobreviviras un tiempo, el tiempo justo que la medicina convencional sea capaz de mantenerte con vida en contra de tu voluntad, por que si amiho, tu no estas luchando contra nada, tu has decidido morir en lo mas profundo de tu ser y nada podra impedirlo.


----------



## Sputnik (10 May 2019)

Le deseo mucha suerte burbujarra.


----------



## kate (10 May 2019)

A lo único que le deseo el cáncer... es el cáncer en sí.

Te he mandado un mp... 

Un abrazo.


----------



## adi-vino (10 May 2019)

Evidentemente no se puede poner a todos los tipos de cancer en el mismo saco, siendo muy dada a demoninarse "cancer" hoy en dia cualquier dolencia o sintomas que comparten ciertos matices, siendo muy habituales los falsos positivos que generan una carga extresante que impide una respuesta inmunitaria adecuada.
Hay ciertas conductas y habitos que inevitablemente van a generar deterioro de la salud y del estado de animo. A cierta edad uno es capaz de detectar que conducta y que habitos fueron los causantes de esos efectos, pero tienes razon, hay mucha gente, incluso ninos, a los que es imposible asociar una causa.
Estamos en el mismo bando, tal vez no yo sepa expresarme adecuadamente, (comproblable facilmente en mis comentarios de todo tipo), en este caso, quiero esforzarme por dar a nuestro hamijo mi mejor consejo (no por ello el correcto). No estoy en contra de la medicina, sin embargo los protocolos usados en la medicina convencional dejan de lado la parte humana y la parte espirutual del paciente y los resultados estan ahi, mas si cabe en este tipo concreto de cancer. Elija el tratamiento que elija, lo primero es poner orden interno, teniendo en cuenta que los tratamientos convencionales son inmunodepresivos lo que generara cierto desorden interno. 
Dejo de escribir aqui en este hilo, no quiero transmitir a nuestro amiho confusion y conflicto que pueda generar una carga adicional a la ya existente. Te deseo lo mejor, mucho animo.


----------



## morethanafeeling (10 May 2019)

Siento la mala noticia amigo Tiburcio, espero que de un modo u otro la cosa mejore.

Yo tengo tantos antecedentes familiares que prefiero no pensar, porque si lo hago me agobio muchísimo.

¡Ánimo y mucha fuerza!


----------



## Maledicencia (10 May 2019)

Ay, Dios mío. Pero ¿cómo así? ¿Tiene más casos en su familia? ¿no le dieron síntomas?

Yo tengo 28 y desde niña he tenido problemas de estreñimientos y diarreas constantes. Hace dos meses sangré del recto (no es broma, soy virgen del culo así que no vayan a decir cosas maliciosas) un montón. No sé si sería una hemorroides interna. Para colmo sospecho que tengo endometriosis porque cada mdnstruación es una tortura. Me desmayo, me dan escalofríos, dolores horrorosos, nauseas, fiebre, calambres.

Hace una semana tengo una sensación, sabor/percepción como de ahumado en mi esofago. No será que mi estomago ya está jodido y me estoy pudriendo por dentro.

Me da miedo ir al médico y que me digan que me tienen que quitar la matriz o que tengo mal el colón.


----------



## spala (10 May 2019)

Ayuno intermitente y cetosis contra el cáncer ⋆ Fitness Revolucionario

Ayunos, Aceite CBD, Extractos de B17 (amigdalina), Dieta Gerson, Dicloroacetato de Sodio...

Tienes mucho para probar ya que has decidido sabiamente no intoxicar tu cuerpo con un veneno como la quimio,
Todo lo mentado pierde efectividad una vez te intoxicas con quimi mierda.


----------



## visaman (10 May 2019)

mucha suerte en esta nueva etapa que incias ahora difruta todo lo que puedas y evita el dolor con morfina lo demás déjalo fluir


----------



## CobraSensei (10 May 2019)

> cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.



Putada.. no puedes no se, intentar ir a algun lado de esos de impresion de organos 3d en plan ultimo recursos?


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (10 May 2019)

Joder tío, haz algo, opino que Lance Armstrong pudo decidir contar toda la verdad sobre el dopping en el ciclismo y sus títulos cuando estaba enfermo, lo superó y lo contó.


----------



## 999999999 (10 May 2019)

adi-vino dijo:


> Los falsos diagnosticos son un problema mayor que el cancer en si mismi Ciudadano0, no se coma la cabeza (dejese de mirar cacas), si ustec se siente bien, si ustec tiene alternativas en su mano para dar un giro en su vida (controlar la alimentacion, adquirir habito saludables..etc), evitese a toda costa el entrar en la la rueda de la medicina convencional pues su modus operandi es actuar sobre los efectos y no sobre la causa, y ustec conoce bien la causa por lo que se deduce de sus comentarios.
> 
> A pesar de algunas alusiones por ahi por mi anterior comentario, sin entrar en debates con aquellos que ya por sistema descalifican todo aquello que se difiere de su conocimiento, reivindico lo anterior. Solo hay que observar a su alrededor, nadie sale ileso de un cancer de colon con metastasis en el higado (estadio IV), es mas, suele ser bastante fulminante. La medicina convencional no le proporcionara nada, sufrimiento y depresion si a caso, sobrevivira ustec el resto de sus dias en un infierno, estos han dejado de lado los grandes Nobeles del pasado, los han dejado en el olvido, hombres como Otto Heinrich Warburg ya ni se habla de ellos en las facultades de medicina.
> Pertenecemos a una generacion en la cual se nos ha permitido desarrollar el sentido critico, hoy en dia brillante por su ausencia debido al constante e incesante adoctrinamiento desde edades tempranas y no por la calidad de las personas, pues nuestro pensamiento y nuestra conducta es el fruto del conocimiento adquirido desde el nacimiento hasta nuestros ultimos dias, es inutil discutir con alguien que ha sido programado de una cierta manera y desconoce la historia (generaciones actuales), no dejando de ser por ello excelentes personas.
> Mantengo lo comentado anteriormente, actua sobre la causa. Nadie mejor que uno mismo sabe las causas a poco que interiorice en la busqueda. Si vives en una ciudad vete al campo, a Asturias, al mismo hotel mismo que ponia la denuncia al gallinero, vete alli y dile que quieres oir el canto de los gallos, que quieres oler la fragancia de una buena cagada de cabra....etc, haz un cambio radical en tu conducta y en tus habitos. Si eres capaz de hacerlo, enhorabuena, vas a vivir. Si no puedes hacer los cambios, sobreviviras un tiempo, el tiempo justo que la medicina convencional sea capaz de mantenerte con vida en contra de tu voluntad, por que si amiho, tu no estas luchando contra nada, tu has decidido morir en lo mas profundo de tu ser y nada podra impedirlo.



Cállate y no sueltes más chorradas

Cuando te pase a ti haz lo q quieras, pero deja en paz a los demás

Pensando así palmó Steve Jobs, si no hubiese hecho el chorra seguramente hubiera sobrevivido. Cuando se dió cuenta de su error ya era tarde.

«Steve Jobs trató su cáncer con zumos. Cuando quiso operarse era tarde»

Mucho ánimo Tiburcio!!!


----------



## César Borgia (10 May 2019)

Mucha suerte Tibur no tires la toalla, espero que te cures de verdad y visto que te lo tomas un poco con sentido del humor como buen burbuja si llega el momento y tienes claro que no hay solución ya sabes metralleta y te llevas a unos cuantos joputas .


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (10 May 2019)

No se cual podría ser la causa del problema, pero has saber quien o qué te hace daño y cortarlo de raíz.
Sé que deben ser momentos muy duros, la decisión que habrías de tomar también lo debería ser. Tu cuerpo te da signos de quien o qué te hace daño. Deberías dejarlo/a.

¿Sería tomar una decisión dura en un momento duro o perecer?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 May 2019)

Repartida la correspondiente nutrición.
Me estoy quedando majara con vuestras sugerencias hamijos, creo que no debe faltar ninguna alternativa ya por la variedad de opciones y debería pillar otra docena mínimo de cancereses para probarlas todas .


----------



## Padre_Karras (10 May 2019)

Bicarbonato sódico con zumo de limón recién exprimido a saco. Sabe a rayos pero dicen que es la mejor terapia antioxidante. Suerte.


----------



## jorge (10 May 2019)

Ya dirás que no se te aprecia amigo Tiburcio. Yo llevo aquí casi 15 años y este foro es mi segunda familia precisamente por foreros como ustec.

En cuanto a lo tuyo te debes mantener fuerte y con animo. Si hay un momento en la vida donde haya que poner las pelotas encima de la mesa es este. Y si se va uno, por la puerta grande. 

Yo sin conocerte ya sé que eres un tío muy fuerte, lo estás demostrando ahora contestando mensajes y encima manteniendo el humor. Una actitud envidiable y valiente como pocas.

Nos veremos en breve, apreciado forero.

Un abrazo fuerte.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 May 2019)

Hamijo Jorge lo mismo digo, llevo aquí unos 8 años, por algo será . 
Valentía no es , es mas bien un escape que tengo donde te escucha mucha gente y te sientes arropado y atendido , la valentía habrá que demostrarla cuando la cosa se ponga fea de verdad, ya veremos.

A Malediencia, que se la ve muy asustá a la pobre, le diría que si su sangre sale de color rojo no es algo del estómago sino de ahí pabajo, si es en el estomago sería sangre mas bien negruzca, y que vaya a ver lo que tenga o pueda tener, yo pude haber agilizado lo mio pero esperáé2 meses o mas para llevar las muestras primeras de kk, no quería saber.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 May 2019)

Tío Klingsor, ya sé que hay muchos casos asi, yo tambien conozco, ya me dirá ustec algo mas.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 May 2019)

Quiero aclarar algo, hace unos dias antes de abrir este jilo, en otro comenté que mi padre al saber que Tiburcio puede cascar antes que él probablemente daba asco de tanto cariño como me dedicaba, si alguien lo ha leido y luego ha visto que aquí digo que no se lo he contado todavía puede pensar que soy un mentiroso de mierda pero nó, lo escribí como si viese una instantanea de el futuro por que sé que será asi, aunque en realidad y objetivamente, una mentira fué.


----------



## jorge (10 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Hamijo Jorge lo mismo digo, llevo aquí unos 8 años, por algo será .
> Valentía no es , es mas bien un escape que tengo donde te escucha mucha gente y te sientes arropado y atendido , la valentía habrá que demostrarla cuando la cosa se ponga fea de verdad, ya veremos.
> 
> A Malediencia, que se la ve muy asustá a la pobre, le diría que si su sangre sale de color rojo no es algo del estómago sino de ahí pabajo, si es en el estomago sería sangre mas bien negruzca, y que vaya a ver lo que tenga o pueda tener, yo pude haber agilizado lo mio pero esperáé2 meses o mas para llevar las muestras primeras de kk, no quería saber.



Por cierto, quiero poner en tu conocimiento algo que descubrí hace unas semanas que para mi ha sido determinante y me ha abierto la mente.

Se trata de los enteógenos, cocretamente Bufo Alvarius, una sustancia alegal que provoca algo que no ha conseguido ninguna religión; la unanimidad de opiniones en algo tan desconocido como el todo, la fuente, Dios...

Da igual la edad, creencia, religión, nacionalidad...todo el que prueba esta sustancia te habla en esos términos. Increíble cuanto menos. También te digo que se les da a enfermos terminales y les elimina el miedo a la muerte porque de alguna forma han visto-sentido que formamos una parte de un todo, y que morirse es volver a unificarse.

Te dejo unos vídeos de los miles que hay; y repito, es alucinante como todo el mundo habla de lo mismo.

Por ultimo decirte que hay un montón de casas rurales en donde se hace y no van precisamente niñatos ni perfiles drogadictos ni fiesteros. Esto es otra cosa.


----------



## el melo (10 May 2019)

Joder, me estáis acojonando por momentos.... tengo para el mes que viene una colonoscopia, llevo años yendo mal de vientre, con semidiarreas a diario, gases y malestar digestivo en general... en teoría colon irritable, pero por protocolo me meten el tubo por el culo para descartar....

Miedo me da por lo que estoy leyendo aqui


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 May 2019)

jorge dijo:


> Por cierto, quiero poner en tu conocimiento algo que descubrí hace unas semanas que para mi ha sido determinante y me ha abierto la mente.
> 
> Se trata de los enteógenos, cocretamente Bufo Alvarius, una sustancia alegal que provoca algo que no ha conseguido ninguna religión; la unanimidad de opiniones en algo tan desconocido como el todo, la fuente, Dios...
> 
> ...



Sí, ya había leído sobre el sapo bufo, lo que causa esa sustancia es semejante a lo experimentado por muchos con honguitos alucinógenos, mescalina y otras cosas, también he leído con fruicción sobre estos temas, las enseñanzas de don Juan de Castaneda por ejemplo son un compendio en este tema.
Mi idea es hacerme con mescalina pura para cuando toque largarse como el tío Huxley aunque el eligió lsd, lo dificil es hacerse con algo libre de mierdas y fuera del mercado negro.
Honguitos flipógenos he identificado de varias especies en el campo pero nunca me he atrevido a jamarlos, es otra alternativa si no encuentro la mesca. Tambien se puede sacar de varios cactus comunes en muchos jardines.

Una pregunta, dices que para ti ha sido determinante pero, ¿lo has probado?.

Otra pregunta a la concurrencia en general, ¿donde pedir una segunda opinión?, aunque esto no tiene mucha vuelta de hoja, no hay mas que ver a Burriagas.


----------



## Tagghino (10 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Hamijo Jorge lo mismo digo, llevo aquí unos 8 años, por algo será .
> Valentía no es , es mas bien un escape que tengo donde te escucha mucha gente y te sientes arropado y atendido , la valentía habrá que demostrarla cuando la cosa se ponga fea de verdad, ya veremos.
> 
> A Malediencia, que se la ve muy asustá a la pobre, le diría que si su sangre sale de color rojo no es algo del estómago sino de ahí pabajo, si es en el estomago sería sangre mas bien negruzca, y que vaya a ver lo que tenga o pueda tener, yo pude haber agilizado lo mio pero esperáé2 meses o mas para llevar las muestras primeras de kk, no quería saber.



Dicen que es muy importante a veces decisivo el tener ganas de vivir y seguir adelante, no te rindas nunca, al menos eso te llevarás contigo junto con lo vivido y una sonrisa en tu rostro.

Si haces un balance sobre tu recorrido por este mundo, me gustaría saber si tienes algún consejo u observacion para gente más joven. Por ejemplo, cosas a las cuales darle mas prioridad que otras


----------



## jorge (10 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Sí, ya había leído sobre el sapo bufo, lo que causa esa sustancia es semejante a lo experimentado por muchos con honguitos alucinógenos, mescalina y otras cosas, también he leído con fruicción sobre estos temas, las enseñanzas de don Juan de Castaneda por ejemplo son un compendio en este tema.
> Mi idea es hacerme con mescalina pura para cuando toque largarse como el tío Huxley aunque el eligió lsd, lo dificil es hacerse con algo libre de mierdas y fuera del mercado negro.
> Honguitos flipógenos he identificado de varias especies en el campo pero nunca me he atrevido a jamarlos, es otra alternativa si no encuentro la mesca. Tambien se puede sacar de varios cactus comunes en muchos jardines.
> 
> Una pregunta, dices que para ti ha sido determinante pero, ¿lo has probado?.



No, no lo he probado, estoy reuniendo el valor para hacerlo. 

Digo que ha sido determinante para mi saber acerca de ello porque siempre he sido muy terrenal y descreído, y tan sólo el ver que todo el mundo que lo ha probado te habla de espiritualidad me alucina y me vuelvo a replantear temas que en mi cabeza estaban “muertos“, y eso ha sido y es muy importante para mi. A estas alturas virar de esa manera es una fortuna.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 May 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Dicen que es muy importante a veces decisivo el tener ganas de vivir y seguir adelante, no te rindas nunca, al menos eso te llevarás contigo junto con lo vivido y una sonrisa en tu rostro.
> 
> Si haces un balance sobre tu recorrido por este mundo, me gustaría saber si tienes algún consejo u observacion para gente más joven. Por ejemplo, cosas a las cuales darle mas prioridad que otras



Solo tengo una cosa muy clara y que yo he sabido hacer solo a ratos , vivir y disfrutar el momento sin elucubrar sobre el futuro y el pasado, dicho de otra forma, estar a lo que se está.
Otra, tratar a la gente que te quiere con cariño y demostrarselo, cosa que tampoco supe hacer y que ahora me causa mucha pena, no por mí sino por ellos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 May 2019)

Otra cosa parecida a las anteriores, pero estamos en las mismas, muy pocos pueden acceder a ello con plena garantia de lo que te vas a meter palcuerpo.


----------



## McNulty (10 May 2019)

Déjate de chorradas magufas y terapias alternativas, haz quimio es lo único que te puede salvar.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 May 2019)

Me tengo que ir, el tiempo vuela


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (10 May 2019)

si necesitas algo de verde con fuerte olor medicinal hazmelo saber.


----------



## MagoBlanco (10 May 2019)

Amigo, te deseo lo mejor, espero que te cures de esa enfermedad, mucho animo, siempre fuerte amigo...

ya te aconsejaron terapias alternativas, yo te dare otra, posiblemente te estes agobiando con tantas terapias alternativas, hay un grupo en facebook para conseguir esta terapia atternativa, el producto es muy barato, demasiado, y te dura 7 meses el bote...




si al final te decides por esta terapia, la cual yo me cure de CANDIDA y creo que era candida cronica por que desde pequeño, desde que tenia 13 años padecía muchos problemas estomacales , la cual he visto que a curado a muchisimas personas gracias a usuarios que comentan sus mejoras con esta terapia por facebook.

si al final te decides por esta terapia y usas TREMENTINA o YODO AL 5%, decirte que puedo darte el facebook del grupo de ttrementina y que expongas alli tu caso y ellos te aconsejaran y como puedes obtener.

todo esto te lo digo con todo el respeto y con mucho amor, no me imagino lo que deberas de estar pasando.

que dios te bendiga amigo y ojala decidas lo que decidas te cures!


----------



## HemilianoVotines (10 May 2019)

Fuerza compañero.

Rezo por ti


----------



## Delco (10 May 2019)




----------



## viruz (10 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me tengo que ir, el tiempo vuela



Muchos ánimos compañero, no estas solo. 

Espero que te recuperes pronto, nunca pierdas la esperanza.

Te envío un abrazo con toda mi alma.


----------



## AUTOESTIMA MAJADERA (10 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Otra cosa parecida a las anteriores, pero estamos en las mismas, muy pocos pueden acceder a ello con plena garantia de lo que te vas a meter palcuerpo.



pues es bastante facil de extraer


----------



## spala (10 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Déjate de chorradas magufas y terapias alternativas, haz quimio es lo único que te puede salvar.



antes de ir pregonando mierdas y abocando a la gente a la muerte, quizás deberías leer un poco más,
si lo hicieras quizás sabrías que la ciencia oficial establece a la gente como "curados" a todos aquellos que han sobrevivido más de 5 años a los tratamientos de quimioterapia.
Y qué % sobrevive a dicho tóxico? de media un 2,3% de personas, depende del tipo de cáncer, más o menos,

Tu empújalo, empújalo a que se inyecte un veneno de extrema toxicidad, no has visto los efectos que da eso, yo sí los he visto, y no sólo ha acortado la vida de un familiar, sino que las ha pasado putas desde el día uno que se metió la primera dosis, ingresado casi 2 putos meses dándole sólo un 1% de posiblidades de sobrevivir, pasó de ser una persona vital a un caquéxico con alimentación intravenosa. Aunque por milagro divino y en contra de todo pronóstico, salió de esa de su propio pié, pero como se dejó comer la cabeza por la basura oncológica, siguió dándose quimio con menor dosis,
acabando ingresado de nuevo al cabo de unos meses, y dándole muerte en un hospital, donde el certificado especifica "exceso de toxicidad debido a la quimioterapia"

Es irracional que se trate un problema metabólico introduciendo altas dósis de tóxicos, cuando lo que necesita el cuerpo en todo caso es desintoxicarse,

A ti te parecería normal que te inyecte heroina intravenosa para que dejes de fumar? si lo dicen los médicos y hay toda una industria que lo apoya, pues igual sí no? a la mierda el sentido común, que decidan ellos que se ve que enteinden. No dejan uno vivo, pero oye... "no hay otra cosa",

hay que tener los cojones muy gordos para decir "NO" cuando te dan un diagnóstico aparentemente incurable, el miedo de ciega y haces lo que te dicen,


----------



## workforfood (10 May 2019)

La quimioterapia para una metástasis no suele servir de nada, ahí lo dejo, por eso siempre se recurre primero a la cirugía, e inmunoterapia no creo que haya tampoco para una metástasis. Lo que le han dicho al forero es lo que hacen siempre unos ciclos de quimioterapia inespecífica y un cirugía paliativa, que al principio suele funcionar para al poco tiempo el cáncer volverse más agresivo e invadir otros órganos, vamos que parece que algunos andan con la bragueta abierta.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 May 2019)

Me gustaría encerrarme con los orcólogos a puerta cerrada 2 horas hasta cascarles hasta la ultima duda que tengo a ver que me dicen pero se que sus respuestas serán mas o menos lo establecido y conveniente , lo conveniente para quién en mayor grado, esa es la jodida cuestión principal en esto.
El caso es que tengo una pajarraca en el cerebro que no me lamo, por todo, esto es la polla en verso, me iría de viaje una semana a pescar tarpones y barracudas a mosca a Cuba por decir un lugar pero uno está pendiente de que le llamen para lo que sea, el tac, el toc, y supm, me estoy cabreando.

Perra vida, que mi hilo mas gloriosamente nutrido nunca, lo sea por esta causa, Tete.


----------



## spala (10 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me gustaría encerrarme con los orcólogos a puerta cerrada 2 horas hasta cascarles hasta la ultima duda que tengo a ver que me dicen pero se que sus respuestas serán mas o menos lo establecido y conveniente , lo conveniente para quién en mayor grado, esa es la jodida cuestión principal en esto.
> El caso es que tengo una pajarraca en el cerebro que no me lamo, por todo, esto es la polla en verso, me iría de viaje una semana a pescar tarpones y barracudas a mosca a Cuba por decir un lugar pero uno está pendiente de que le llamen para lo que sea, el tac, el toc, y supm, me estoy cabreando.
> 
> Perra vida, que mi hilo mas gloriosamente nutrido nunca lo sea por esta causa, Tete.



Combo 3 Pack! B17, B15 & Enzyme Complete

en esa página es donde le compraba yo a un familiar la b17, como decía, el falleció, por que se metió mucha quimio, quisó probar un tiempo la b17 pero ni tomaba suficiente dosis, ni cuidaba su alimentación, por que le metian mucha cortisona y le entraba un ambre brutal, y ya esclavo de su cuerpo se inflaba a todo, harinas, pasta, pan, helados... 
imposible ver un resultado metiendose tanta glucosa, el hombre tenía que estar a base de zumos de manzana y zanahoria, y no espaguettis con boloñesa.

un pack de esos, a parte de caro, viene de USA y 100 cápsulas te duran 1 mes si vas a ir como mínimo a 1500 mg de amigdalina,
también venden DCA, 

Si lo pillas Yo te recomiendo q les escribas y les digas si te lo pueden enviar desde europa, por que a mi me pararaon los cerdos de correos todos los paquetes al venir de USA, y pedian ahí las correspondientes tasaS y mierdas, y unas esperas de 2 y 3 semanas en entregar el paquete, eso estando ya en españa! una locura, asco de adtpsotales, menuda mafia.


----------



## McNulty (10 May 2019)

spala dijo:


> antes de ir pregonando mierdas y abocando a la gente a la muerte, quizás deberías leer un poco más,
> si lo hicieras quizás sabrías que la ciencia oficial establece a la gente como "curados" a todos aquellos que han sobrevivido más de 5 años a los tratamientos de quimioterapia.
> Y qué % sobrevive a dicho tóxico? de media un 2,3% de personas, depende del tipo de cáncer, más o menos,
> 
> ...



Ay, el primer magufillo que se nos ofende.

Según tú, un cáncer es un “problema metabólico”. Claro, normal que pienses que no haya que aplicar quimioterapia jaja
También tienes que contar las millones de personas que se han curado GRACIAS a la quimio. Pero eso no interesa decirlo no?

Lo que tiene delito es que juguéis con las falsas esperanzas de gente desesperada para llenaros el bolsillo. Hijos de puta.


----------



## spala (10 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Ay, el primer magufillo que se nos ofende.
> 
> Según tú, un cáncer es un “problema metabólico”. Claro, normal que pienses que no haya que aplicar quimioterapia jaja
> También tienes que contar las millones de personas que se han curado GRACIAS a la quimio. Pero eso no interesa decirlo no?
> ...



Mira, Magufo lo será tu padre, si leyerás más, no te atreverías a usar esa mierda de palabro para conmigo.
Si vas a dar datos, ponlos para debatirlos, si sólo vienes a decir "uy mira un mafugo, yo soy más inteligente por que sigo el rebaño" mejor cierra la boca, y no hagas gala de ignorancia, que es vergonzoso.

No está bien usar la palabra "refugiado" cuando uno se refiere a un "inmigrante" ya que para ser refugiado, antes has de huir de una guerra

y no está bien usar la palabra "curado", cuando uno se refiere a "superviviente",

estadísticamente, lo que tu llamas "curados", son una minoría tan baja, que es ridículo afirmar que la quimio es una "cura" como tal,

Todo depende del tipo de cáncer y del grado de toxicidad del tratamiento que se use,

Y lo de Hijo de puta te lo ahorras, tio mierda,
por que aquí quien más dinero gana son las farmacéuticas, y hablamos de miles de millones, pero no... "eso es normal",
en cambio si ves q alguien vende aceite de CBD por internet, "puto estafador!!!"


----------



## trolero (10 May 2019)

Joder, que putada. Que sepa que hoy me tomaré un copazo por Ud. Muchos ánimos.


----------



## sebososabroso (10 May 2019)

Joder tío, suerte.


----------



## Renegato (10 May 2019)

Ahora que tu mente piensa que queda poco, todos apostamos a que todavía te que mucho en este mundo, que consejos nos darías en general con tu actual perspectiva de la vida.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 May 2019)

Renegado_ dijo:


> Ahora que tu mente piensa que queda poco, todos apostamos a que todavía te que mucho en este mundo, que consejos nos darías en general con tu actual perspectiva de la vida.



No tengo consejos lo siento hamijo, no doy pa tanto.

A los de arriba, no sus peleeis que os corto los brazos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 May 2019)

Ya ha salido la anestesia por aquí , este año es una plaga.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me estoy riendo bastante con el lio que tienes Ciudadano0, no en modo de mofa entiendeme.
> 
> Nunca hasta antes de navidad me di cuenta de la sangre y tambien tengo la costumbre de escudriñar los zurullos , es algo instintivo, en la prueba de sangre oculta dio positivo , lo siguiente fué preguntarme si habia mas sintomas como perdida de peso, y un monton de cosas, lo del peso y tener muchos gases de repente coincidian tambien en mi, y una que no me preguntaron es si me rujía el abdomen, por que me ruje a veces escandalosa y grotescamente hasta el punto de una vez disimular tosiendo el ruido en la cola de un merca.
> 
> ...



Ya le digo, yo llevo un monton de años con problemas de intestino irritable, basicamente alteraciones en el ritmo de las deposiciones, con tendencias diarreicas, gases, y por supuesto ruidos en las tripas cada dos por tres. Todos ellos sintomas con los que estoy ya mas que acostumbrado a convivir con cierta normalidad. De hecho, con el paso de los años cada vez lo he ido llevando mejor.

Pero el caso es que desde dos o tres años he empezado a tener tambien problemas de estreñimiento, y de ahi la aparicion de musocidad en las heces, y ocasionalmente acompañada de pequeños rastros de sangre. Por lo demas, yo no soy de molestias abdominales, ni especial sensacion de debilidad, ni perdida de peso, ni ningun otro sintoma sospechoso.

Evidentemente tiene usted razon y lo mas sensato seria pedir que al menos me hiciesen una prueba de sangre oculta en las heces, aunque ya me la veo yo en los rastros de mucosidad que me aparecen de cuando en cuando. La mucosidad a secas con relativa frecuencia, con rastros de sangre solo de vez en cuando, una vez al mes como mucho.

Por eso sigo preguntandome si usted se lo empezo a notar a diario, o varias veces por semana, o de manera mas esporadica.

Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que usted dice tener 58 tacos, y yo tengo 44, lo cual ya se que no supone garantia de nada, pero evidentemente la edad es un dato a tener siempre en cuenta. Aunque con mi trayectoria hasta ahora, quien sabe como estare yo cuando llegue a su edad, suponiendo que logre llegar.

No tengo antecedentes familiares de ninguna clase de enfermedad gastrointestinal importante. Y aunque como de mala manera desde siempre, al menos no bebo, ni fumo.

Y si, lo de tener que ponerme con el culo al aire me echa bastante para atras, eso de que te introduzcan un tubo por el culo y aun por encima ahi haciendo el ridiculo con mi culo fofo y blandurrio.

Usted supongo que cuando se sometio a la colonoscopia ya no le quedaria otra, y las pasaria canutas mientras le extirpaban tantos polipos, pero al menos seguro que todavia tiene un culo bonito para su edad, y en todo caso, es comprensible que tampoco sea algo que le preocupe dadas las circunstancias.

Tal vez estoy pensando que una opcion en mi caso seria probar a hacerme adicto al evacuol, como lo era mi abuela. Recuerdo que era incapaz de cagar sin tomarse aquel laxante en gotas, y en alguna ocasion siendo niño, y como yo era su nieto favorito, se empecinaba en que yo tambien lo tomara. Y no paraba la condenada vieja hasta que me tomara unas cuantas gotas en un vaso mezcladas con gaseosa. Y luego, me tenia que levantar en plena noche a cagar como un descosido, mientras sentado en la taza del vater tambien me cagaba de paso en la terca de mi abuela.

Eso si, murio con 86 tacos, despues de superar un cancer de mama, y sin que le tuvieran nunca que yo sepa que hacer una colonoscopia.

En fin, ya vere y valorare mi propia situacion con la falta de madurez que me ha caracterizado siempre sin tampoco descartar la posibilidad de pasar por la dichosa prueba esa. Aunque ya le digo que me sigue dando muchisimo reparo.

En cuanto a usted, me alegro de que al menos se haya echado alguna que otra risa leyendo alguno de mis comentarios.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 May 2019)

Es peor un tacto rectal que te lo hacen a pelo, a mí me infistró un jovenzuno mir de esos y de repente aparece otro de una habitación diciendo hola, vengo a ver el tacto rectal, malditos cabrones podían ver videos.

No te preocupes mucho por eso.
De mí debieron descojonarse a modo, en la colonosc. con unas botazas de moto negras las canillas al aire y un saco verde con 2 agujeros pa los brazos y otro la cabeza, una estampa del copón.

No sé como no te hacen quitar los zapatones de la calle, me quedé perplejo pero asi fue, y en los tac igual.


----------



## cucerulo (10 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Es peor un tacto rectal que te lo hacen a pelo, a mí me infistró un jovenzuno mir de esos y de repente aparece otro de una habitación diciendo hola, vengo a ver el tacto rectal, malditos cabrones podían ver videos.



No te quejes, que te podía haber tocado este...




Don Tiburcio, aquí otro que le desea lo mejor y que consiga vencer al cebollino ese que le ha salido en el hígado. Póngase en manos de los médicos y ojalá haya suerte, pero procure no hacer cosa raras ni experimentos en carne propia porque el cáncer de colon suele extenderse por este orden a hígado, pulmón y cerebro y cuando llega a los dos últimos es de todo menos simpático.

Lo dicho, mucha suerte y siga contándonos cómo evoluciona el tema.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 May 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ya le digo, yo llevo un monton de años con problemas de intestino irritable, basicamente alteraciones en el ritmo de las deposiciones, con tendencias diarreicas, gases, y por supuesto ruidos en las tripas cada dos por tres. Todos ellos sintomas con los que estoy ya mas que acostumbrado a convivir con cierta normalidad. De hecho, con el paso de los años cada vez lo he ido llevando mejor.
> 
> Pero el caso es que desde dos o tres años he empezado a tener tambien problemas de estreñimiento, y de ahi la aparicion de musocidad en las heces, y ocasionalmente acompañada de pequeños rastros de sangre. Por lo demas, yo no soy de molestias abdominales, ni especial sensacion de debilidad, ni perdida de peso, ni ningun otro sintoma sospechoso.
> 
> ...



Al final me iba sin responderle, lo mío era a diario practicamente. Me di cuenta un dia y de ahí para delante.


----------



## klingsor (10 May 2019)

Un tracto rectal...meh, non en pasa nada.

Tenía yo una médico de cabecera, a la que pegaba yo unos tiros con la MG42 que la dejaba frita (un dia decirla un "Lée". Sacar el móvil, y era un poema disparando solo a herir, no a matar. Dedicado a ella y a su profesión. Responde: "¿Y para quién es?" klingsor: "Para tí, claro." Rubor.) Bueno al caso que me despisto: algo parecido, aparecer el compañero y ya. Ya ves tú qué problema. Porque sé que si me muero, y nadie me encuentra, a las cuatro o cinco horas, se me aflojarán los esfínteres, y apareceré cagado y meado encima. ¿Y? Esa es La Vida AMIGO.

Na, eso es un taller, y a mí cuando estoy soldando, y lo hago bastante bien, creo, no me importa que entren y miren. Pues lo mismo.

Lo mismo igual. Yo no soy mi cuerpo. Nadie lo es. Nosotros somos Nosotros, y el cuerpo, no es más que el chasis que nos prestan para tocar un poco los cojones al jodido Mundo lo que podamos.

Y poco más. Ni nada menos.

K.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 May 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y si, lo de tener que ponerme con el culo al aire me echa bastante para atras, eso de que te introduzcan un tubo por el culo y aun por encima ahi haciendo el ridiculo con mi culo fofo y blandurrio.
> 
> Usted supongo que cuando se sometio a la colonoscopia ya no le quedaria otra, y las pasaria canutas mientras le extirpaban tantos polipos, pero al menos seguro que todavia tiene un culo bonito para su edad, y en todo caso, es comprensible que tampoco sea algo que le preocupe dadas las circunstancias.



Joder ,esto es el colmo. Las mujeres pasamos cada año por incómodas revisiones ginecológicas en las que además no hay sedación. Incluso si toman muestras para biopsia lo hacen a pelo, que parece que te arrancan las entrañas.
¿Y algunos os quejáis por una colonoscopia puntual en la que además suele haber sedación? ¿te preocupas por si haces el ridículo o si el culo está blandurrio?  ay señor...

O los que se quejan del tacto rectal, que lo hacen a dedo sin poner un incómodo espéculo...en fin...


----------



## Kurten (10 May 2019)

Maledicencia dijo:


> Ay, Dios mío. Pero ¿cómo así? ¿Tiene más casos en su familia? ¿no le dieron síntomas?
> 
> Yo tengo 28 y desde niña he tenido problemas de estreñimientos y diarreas constantes. Hace dos meses sangré del recto (no es broma, soy virgen del culo así que no vayan a decir cosas maliciosas) un montón. No sé si sería una hemorroides interna. Para colmo sospecho que tengo endometriosis porque cada mdnstruación es una tortura. Me desmayo, me dan escalofríos, dolores horrorosos, nauseas, fiebre, calambres.
> 
> ...




Puees que no te dé miedo y vé, sin mas. Con esa actitud lo unico que consigues es engañarte a ti misma, creyendo que "ojos que no ven corazon que no siente". Vaya hustec al médico.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 May 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Joder ,esto es el colmo. Las mujeres pasamos cada año por incómodas revisiones ginecológicas en las que además no hay sedación. Incluso si toman muestras para biopsia lo hacen a pelo, que parece que te arrancan las entrañas.
> ¿Y algunos os quejáis por una colonoscopia puntual en la que además suele haber sedación? ¿te preocupas por si haces el ridículo o si el culo está blandurrio?  ay señor...
> 
> O los que se quejan del tacto rectal, que lo hacen a dedo sin poner un incómodo espéculo...en fin...



Se me ocurre que tal vez para ayudarme a coger confianza y a perderle el miedo a la dichosa prueba, podriamos quedar usted y yo para que me diese su opinion de si tengo motivos justificados para sentirme avergonzado de mi culo. Y ya de paso hasta podria hacerme una especie de simulacro de tacto rectal, a ver que tal.


----------



## Mengardo (10 May 2019)

Ciudadano no te rayes con.lo del culo fofo, eso a la cuadri que está en el quirófano le importa un huevo. Será por ver culos de todas las formas consistencias y tamaños.
Si tienes dudas lo mejor es hacerse la colonoscopia, que no hay nada raro? mejor y si lo hay sean pólipos u otras cosas peores pues mejor pillarlo a tiempo


----------



## Kurten (10 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Repartida la correspondiente nutrición.
> Me estoy quedando majara con vuestras sugerencias hamijos, creo que no debe faltar ninguna alternativa ya por la variedad de opciones y debería pillar otra docena mínimo de cancereses para probarlas todas .



Prueba la científica, la quimioterapia, y prueba también las alternativas. Y creételo, sobretodo creételo (y con ese sentido del humor que demuestras ya has dado un paso importante, bajo mi punto de vista )


----------



## ÆON (10 May 2019)

Lo peor que te podía pasar. Espero que consigáis recuperaros.

Mi consejo para los del foro que eso: id a lo seguro y haced lo que podáis aunque desagrade. Intentad disfrutar de la vida también y daros el gusto, con una noticia así es el pistoletazo para éso.

Mi segundo consejo es que os guardéis de los vendehumos que se aprovechan de la desesperación en las desgracias ajenas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 May 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Se me ocurre que tal vez para ayudarme a coger confianza y a perderle el miedo a la dichosa prueba, podriamos quedar usted y yo para que me diese su opinion de si tengo motivos justificados para sentirme avergonzado de mi culo. Y ya de paso hasta podria hacerme una especie de simulacro de tacto rectal, a ver que tal.



No hay NADA que justifique evitar pruebas médicas, sea como sea el culo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 May 2019)

Lo cierto es que al principio me acojonaba un poco, pero a medida que ha ido pasando el tiempo, y como los rastros de sangre solo me aparecen muy esporadicamente, he ido obviando el asunto hasta que vi este hilo, y de nuevo me he vuelto a preocupar.

Yo pienso que lo mio es un tema basicamente de estreñimiento, pero tampoco me extrañaria que tenga algun que otro polipo por hay dentro.

Y es cierto que mas vale prevenir que curar, pero tampoco es menos cierto que es muy facil emparanoiarse. 

Hacerse una colonoscopia en cuanto te aparece algo de sangre me parece un poco excesivo. Lo que deberian de existir a nivel de todo el territorio nacional son los protocolos necesarios para hacerse analisis de sangre oculta en heces a partir de ciertas edades ya por defecto. Igual que otra clase de pruebas diagnosticas sin tener ni siquiera que molestarse en solicitarlas por cuenta propia.


----------



## Mengardo (10 May 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Lo cierto es que al principio me acojonaba un poco, pero a medida que ha ido pasando el tiempo, y como los rastros de sangre solo me aparecen muy esporadicamente, he ido obviando el asunto hasta que vi este hilo, y de nuevo me he vuelto a preocupar.
> 
> Yo pienso que lo mio es un tema basicamente de estreñimiento, pero tampoco me extrañaria que tenga algun que otro polipo por hay dentro.
> 
> ...



En Euskadi hacen las pruebas de sangre en heces, creo que a partir de los 50 tacos, ahí es donde me detectaron a mi y me mandaron la colonoscopia y a partir de ahí cada dos años, es mejor prevenir., En octubre me toca y sin problemas oiga, una siestecita en el quirófano, unos cuantos pedos en la sala de recuperación ( o como se llame) y listo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 May 2019)

sikel dijo:


> No hay NADA que justifique evitar pruebas médicas, sea como sea el culo.



El mio es muy fofo y blandurrio, tengo 44 tacos y parece que tengo el culo de un viejo de ochenta tacos. Y eso que soy un tipo alto y delgado, pero ya nunca tuve un culo bonito ni tan siquiera de niño. Y tengo miedo que se empezasen a reir de mi a carcajada limpia todos los medicos y enfermeras. Imaginese que luego no me encuentrasen nada, pero el mal rato no me lo quitaria ningun psiquiatra.

Soy una persona con la autoestima muy baja y lo ultimo que necesito es verme sometido a escarnio. Comprendame, señora. Usted seguro que todavia luce un bonito culo, y un precioso coño, y no tiene que preocuparse de su imagen en caso de acudir al medico.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 May 2019)

Mengardo dijo:


> En Euskadi hacen las pruebas de sangre en heces, creo que a partir de los 50 tacos, ahí es donde me detectaron a mi y me mandaron la colonoscopia y a partir de ahí cada dos años, es mejor prevenir., En octubre me toca y sin problemas oiga, una siestecita en el quirófano, unos cuantos pedos en la sala de recuperación ( o como se llame) y listo



Por eso lo decia, tengo familiares en Euskadi. Pero aqui en Galicia la cosa cambia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 May 2019)

Ademas debo añadir que tengo almorranas desde los 18 años, y aunque no me dan molestias desde hace muchos años ni necesito de hemoal ni nada, tengo una reseca y medio salida para fuera, como un pellejito, que tampoco ayuda a echarle valor para someterme a semejante prueba.

Y si me tocara una enfermera guapa de treintaytantos, alli, con que cara me bajo los pantalones. Seguro que me quedaria como un tomate cherry del apuro.

Haganse cargo, señores.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 May 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El mio es muy fofo y blandurrio, tengo 44 tacos y parece que tengo el culo de un viejo de ochenta tacos. Y eso que soy un tipo alto y delgado, pero ya nunca tuve un culo bonito ni tan siquiera de niño. Y tengo miedo que se empezasen a reir de mi a carcajada limpia todos los medicos y enfermeras. Imaginese que luego no me encuentrasen nada, pero el mal rato no me lo quitaria ningun psiquiatra.
> 
> Soy una persona con la autoestima muy baja y lo ultimo que necesito es verme sometido a escarnio. Comprendame, señora. Usted seguro que todavia luce un bonito culo, y un precioso coño, y no tiene que preocuparse de su imagen en caso de acudir al medico.



Es que vas AL MÉDICO, no a una sesión de fotos para una revista. 

Al médico van viejos con el culo arrugado, obesos de 200 kilos a los que hay que buscarles el culo entre lorzas, etc...y pasan de complejos.

Son profesionales ,no se qué pajas mentales te haces con que se van a reir. Tienen más que hacer que ponerse a evaluar culos.

Cuando tengas un cáncer por no ir al médico seguro que eso le viene genial a tu autoestima.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 May 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Es que vas AL MÉDICO, no a una sesión de fotos para una revista.
> 
> Al médico van viejos con el culo arrugado, obesos de 200 kilos a los que hay que buscarles el culo entre lorzas, etc...y pasan de complejos.
> 
> ...



Y usted que sabe si los viejos y los obesos no pasan tambien un mal rato arriesgandose a hacer el ridiculo. O va a ser lo mismo ponerse en bolas teniendo un cuerpo escultural que un cuerpo escombro.

A saber la de gente que al igual que yo, prefiere asumir ciertos riesgos antes de hacer el ridiculo. El miedo a ir al medico no solo es debido a las preocupaciones propias de la salud, sino al apuro que ya puede dar de por si.

Los medicos puede que esten acostumbrados a ver de todo, pero yo no tengo por que estar acostumbrado a enseñarle el culo a un extraño. Y menos aun arriesgandome a que en cuanto terminasen de hacerme la prueba, se dedicasen a reirse un buen rato a mi costa en el descanso para el cafe.

O usted se cree que cuando va una tia buena con un culo cojonudo, el medico de turno no disfruta mas metiendole el tubo de marras.

Los medicos tambien tienen debilidades como el resto de los mortales.

¿Nunca le ha realizado una exploracion ginecologica un medico varon? O se cree que los ginecologos no se ponen a veces ciegos palpando los conejos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 May 2019)

A eso voy yo, a que lo de la colonoscopia deberia ser para confirmar, en lugar de tener que usarse incluso como metodo exclusivo de exploracion.


----------



## Maledicencia (10 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Hamijo Jorge lo mismo digo, llevo aquí unos 8 años, por algo será .
> Valentía no es , es mas bien un escape que tengo donde te escucha mucha gente y te sientes arropado y atendido , la valentía habrá que demostrarla cuando la cosa se ponga fea de verdad, ya veremos.
> 
> A Malediencia, que se la ve muy asustá a la pobre, le diría que si su sangre sale de color rojo no es algo del estómago sino de ahí pabajo, si es en el estomago sería sangre mas bien negruzca, y que vaya a ver lo que tenga o pueda tener, yo pude haber agilizado lo mio pero esperáé2 meses o mas para llevar las muestras primeras de kk, no quería saber.



Gracias, Don Tiburcio. La mía es roja pero de todas maneras arreglaré una cita médica. Toda la noche me he quedado pensando en usted. Hasta ahora...

Venga lo que venga pásela en compañía de sus seres queridos para que lo mimen y les diga usted cuánto los quiere. Y si no tiene familia, aquí tiene a sus amigos. No haga caso de los desubicados escupe-odio que nunca faltan. Esos tienen el cáncer de la idiotez que es el peor de todos. Le daría un abrazo si pudiera pero soy sudamericana y usted está en la Iberia.

Se lo quiere mucho.


----------



## Hereje1972 (10 May 2019)

Hola, un abrazo a todos


----------



## 999999999 (10 May 2019)

Ánimo Tiburcio, aquí también te apreciamos...

Nos tienes q postear muchas cosas todavía, así q debes hacer por durarnos muchos años!!!


----------



## Tumama (11 May 2019)

Es una situación difícil.

Lamentablemente es cuando más vale el "vivir como si no hubiera un mañana". En esa situación donde sólo se espera el milagro, lo mejor es aprovechar el poco tiempo que quede para hacer lo que uno venía postergando, o ejecutar sueños incumplidos si es posible.

Tomarte un vuelo bien lejos, a donde Judas perdió el poncho, morir lejos como los gatos.

Irte de putas hasta que se te acabe el dinero.

Pagar todas las deudas. Arreglar las sucesiones.

Alquilar una Ferrari y volar a 300Km/h en una autopista, que te chupen un huevo las multas, si total, pa qué.

Hay muchas cosas que uno podría hacer para exprimir el poco tiempo disponible.

Siempre es más fácil decir que hacer, pero en tu situación, renunciaría hoy mismo al trabajo y me iría bien a la reputa madre que los parió a todos, a una montaña o algo, acampando y haciendo lo que me salga de las pelotas hasta que me lleve el diablo. Ya sea en un mes o en tres.

Ah, y visitaría algún monasterio para dar una última chance a que me surja la fé y poder tener perdón de Dios. O, si no me surge la fé, al menos algunas buenas conversaciones con el monje en cuestión.

Suerte, y a no tirar la toalla, que no está muerto quien pelea.


----------



## el ruinas II (11 May 2019)

joder, acabo de ir de vinos con unos amigos y me han contado que a un compañero de promocion le acaban de extirpar un tumor cerebral, me cago en todo, un tio sano, deportista, con una vida familiar estable, y ha tenido suerte de que le han podido operar a tiempo, si no ya estaria en una caja de madera. Espero que lo tuyo se pueda curar, animos y todo eso que se dice en estos casos.


----------



## <Newen> (11 May 2019)

Tibur, gracias por compartirlo, como ves nuestras reacciones son de los más variopinto y como ves desde la lejanía estamos contigo.

Lo de la moto me ha parecido una idea cojonuda, como el asunto de las plantas e incluso esa escapada que mencionas, espero que te hayan informado bien sobre lo de la inmunoterapia, yo tampoco la conocía.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Peritta (11 May 2019)

No sé qué decirle sidi, no quiero darle falsas esperanzas ni tampoco encuentro palabras de consuelo. Además parece que no las necesita usté mesié pues, según leo, ha encajado el golpe muy bien y éso, señor, se llama empaque, presencia de ánimo y señorío.

Óle.

No, no me he leído todo el hilo, me da yuyu, yo soy de los que no va al médico ni a empujones y no me hago análisis porque no quiero saberlo, tres o cuatro páginas y ya. Y ya me leeré el resto en otra sentada. 
No, no sé lo que haría yo en su lugar, tal vez -y cuando empezaran los dolores- cargaría la moto con explosivos y me tiraría, ésto sí lo tengo muy claro, contra el Parlamento Europeo. A ver si yo, como la niña ésa de los insectos, soy capaz de hacer llorar a l@s parlamentari@s lágrimas de verdad

y no de cocodrilo.

Ea. Baraka. 

PD.- ¿Ha probado a ir en peregrinación motorística a Cuelgamuros?. Allí está enterrado el General Bajito y ése sí que tenía baraka para dar y regalar. A lo mejor se le pega algo.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## patroclus (11 May 2019)

Mucho ánimo. Busca toda la información que puedas y elige la mejor terapia.


----------



## 4motion (11 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Terapida, CDS + DMSO



Deberías tomar también zeolita, ha dado resultados muy buenos en cánceres.

Se toma en ayunas ideal si te vas a dar químio ya que esta da mejores resultados si ayunas. 

Ánimo.

Enviado desde mi E6653 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## terro6666 (11 May 2019)

Alégrate, dentro de poco serás el centro de atención de todos, y te vas a ahorrar 4 años de Pancho Panchez, siempre busca el lado positivo.


----------



## LurkerIII (11 May 2019)

Maledicencia dijo:


> Me da miedo ir al médico y que me digan que me tienen que quitar la matriz o que tengo mal el colón.



Conozco dos casos de primera mano que por miedo a ir al médico, una tuvo que operarse de algo que pillado a tiempo se curaba con una semana de corticoides. La otra murió porque un melanoma relativamente pequeño y extirpable se malignizó.

Tus síntomas podrían ser, por ejemplo, de Chron. Una enfermedad jodida, sí, pero que sin tratamiento acaba en cáncer de colon muy pronto además de ser un infierno de vida, y con tratamiento es bastante llevable.


----------



## rory (11 May 2019)

DONK dijo:


> Por cierto,no es sobre cancer pero tengo un amigo que por otra enfermedad lo an metido en un proceso experimental.Lo han elegido porque casos tan jodidos como el suyo se conocen pocos.Ya esta practicamente curado de una enfermedad que no tenia ni el menor alivio hasta ahora,eso si,no era tan grave ni amenazaba su vida,solo era molesta pero vamos,que aveces estas cosas sirven.
> 
> Animo.



Qué enfermedad es y con qué terapia ser la curaron @DONK ?


----------



## rory (11 May 2019)

mudj dijo:


> Oh, no hagas caso...igual duras mas que yo que se supone que estoy sano. La vida la muerte, pues como decia mi abuelo: para morirse solo hay que estar vivo. Luego mira la parte positiva, ya que puedes despedirte de seres queridos, arreglar enfados, o al cobtrario mandar a tomar por el culo. En otro, no estes triste pues todos hemos de morir. Yo antes tenia mis dudas, no se..no creia mucho, aunque como siempre he dicho: no necesito un premio o un castigo al morir, para ser buena persona. Lo soy todo lo que puedo y el resto no importa. Yo personaomente lo que me jodia mucho es que los hijos de puta y los burros, se libraran y fueran de rositas. Por depresion muy grave decidi tomar enteôgenos y bueno, no se si es verdad o mentira, ademas aunque parezca que todos vemos lo mismo, al final no es asi. Resumen de mis visiones: somos eternos, existe dios o como quieras llamarlo, te juzgaras tu mismo, redimiras si necesario en una nueva existencia ( de todas formas no se trata solo de pagar errores, sino de aprender cosas, asi que hay reencarnacion casi segura en un 99 % de los casos), hay ademas otros mundos y otros universos, los malos pagaràn y los burros pues a renacer las veces que hagan falta, de una forma u otra te reencuentras con los tuyos. No se porque, pero desde entonces pido perdon( eso es lo que me llama la atencion, pues aunque no soy perfecto, puedo mirar tranquilamente a los ojos de Dios si fuera necesario y sin embargo pido y pido perdon y no solo yo. sino la mayoria de la gente y no se, imagino que es la humanidad que hizo un gran pecado porque sino no encuentro otra explicacion ) cada dia y agradezco cada dia por todo, lo bueno y lo malo. Buen viaje.



Mucho ánimo Tiburón, fíjate que la gente te desea lo mejor y vamos encima aporta sus experiencias personales que me están pareciendo muy interesantes.

@mudj , qué enteógenos tomaste?


----------



## 4motion (11 May 2019)

Te dejo informacion sobre la ZEOLITA.
Dale un vistazo.
Zeolitas: apuesta contra el cáncer y la contaminación

ZEOLITA ACTIVADA, El mineral mágico.

Zeolita "Piedra de la Vida" - Revista Universo Holistico


----------



## rory (11 May 2019)

Estimado @Dr Polux, sería tan amable de explicar cuáles son esas terapias basadas en la inmunoterapia? 

No he podido enviarle mensaje privado


----------



## rory (11 May 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> TheSmokingMan se que eres una enciclopedia humana del la carne que contiene nuestra derroida alma, pero dejemos a gurrumino unos dias de reflexion serena fuera de burbuja...
> 
> Yo soy un hipocondriaco de mierda y aun asi soy un kamikaze que no piensa en el mañana, que come fuma y se droja como un cavron, que desgasta su cuerpo en estupidos levantamientos sobrehumanos, que se pelea en los bares, que folla a pelo con rameras, *pero no todos somos iguales...*
> Yo desde pequeño por alguna razon pense mucho en la muerte, y no como esos frikis amargados que van de negro, sino como un verdadero filosofo que desea conocer aquello que nadie a sabido describir mas alla de la carne...
> ...



Es una de mis piniculas preferidas...y esa escena es mítica para mí...vive y no dejes nada para la vuelta...

Para ser alguien que nunca estuvo hecho a la medida de este mundo, debo confesar que me está resultando difícil abandonarlo. Claro que dicen que cada átomo de nuestro cuerpo formó parte una vez de una estrella, quizá no me esté marchando, quizá esté yendo a casa...

Ésta también creo que es muy apropiada para muchos de nosotros, putos inadaptados de mierda


----------



## Teknos (11 May 2019)

Investiga sobre la vitamina C y la curcumina *inyectadas*.

Y MÉTETELAS EN CANTIDADES INDUSTRIALES.


----------



## sociedadponzi (11 May 2019)

lo mejor para ayudar al forero, y a cualquier otro que visite este hilo, porque nadie sabe cuando le puede tocar, es colaborar con casos de exito y con que se produjeron. Seguramente el 95% sea falso, pero igual un 5% no lo es. Porque no atiborrarse del 100%?

Por ejemplo: Bebió jugo de zanahoria durante 8 meses y mirá lo que pasó (MaximaOnline)

Ann Cameron, autora de libros para niños, *fue diagnosticada con cáncer de colon*. En junio de 2012 entró en la tercera fase de su cáncer. Ella perdió a su esposo quien murió de cáncer de pulmón en 2005, después de haber recibido quimioterapia. Ella se negó a tomar el mismo camino que su esposo siguio....

La cura del cáncer con zanahorias eBook: Ann Cameron, Anne Marie Skye, Rita Wirkala: Amazon.com.mx: Tienda Kindle


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 May 2019)

rory dijo:


> Es una de mis piniculas preferidas...y esa escena es mítica para mí...vive y no dejes nada para la vuelta...
> *
> Para ser alguien que nunca estuvo hecho a la medida de este mundo, debo confesar que me está resultando difícil abandonarlo. Claro que dicen que cada átomo de nuestro cuerpo formó parte una vez de una estrella, quizá no me esté marchando, quizá esté yendo a casa...*
> 
> Ésta también creo que es muy apropiada para muchos de nosotros, putos inadaptados de mierda


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 May 2019)

Ya que nos ponemos algo cinematograficos, yo tambien quisiera recordar esta escena de una de mis peliculas favoritas "La escalera de Jacob", y esta cita en concreto:

_"...lo unico que arde en el infierno es la parte de ti que no se va de tu vida, tus recuerdos, tus vinculos, los queman todos alli, pero no para castigarte, dijo, liberan tu alma...si tienes miedo de morir y te estas resistiendo, veras diablos arrancandote la vida, pero si estas en paz, los diablos se volveran angeles que te liberen de la tierra..."_


----------



## Jimena2 (11 May 2019)

spala dijo:


> antes de ir pregonando mierdas y abocando a la gente a la muerte, quizás deberías leer un poco más,
> si lo hicieras quizás sabrías que la ciencia oficial establece a la gente como "curados" a todos aquellos que han sobrevivido más de 5 años a los tratamientos de quimioterapia.
> Y qué % sobrevive a dicho tóxico? de media un 2,3% de personas, depende del tipo de cáncer, más o menos,
> 
> ...



esos datos son inciertos a los 5 años hay mas de 80% de supervivientes


----------



## Jimena2 (12 May 2019)

no te ralles quimio de la buena hace 6 años estoy muy limpita
Haz caso a tus onologos


----------



## vayaquesi (12 May 2019)

Mis muestras de apoyo al forero.


----------



## sociedadponzi (12 May 2019)

una pregunta al aire, si parece que la inmunoterapia es el camino actual en la guerra contra el cancer

o sea potenciar al cuerpo para que el lo haga, ya que nosotros no sabemos

cuales son las vias de potenciar el sistema inmunologico con nutricion?

En realidad, esto no deja de ser una version moderna de la vacuna, no?

Que nos cuente Doc


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 May 2019)

Don Tiburcio, un abrazo muy fuerte. 
Consejos no tengo, porque estas cosas las tiene que pasar uno y cada uno sabe cómo afrontarlas. 
Si yo estuviera en su caso haría quimio e intentaría mantener el ánimo lo mejor posible, haciendo y disfrutando a tope en la medida de las posibilidades. Mucha naturaleza, si le gusta. Muchas putas también, si se tercia y le va ese palo. Drogas, ídem. En fin, ya me entiende. 

Por otra parte, además de tener optimismo y serenidad, yo intentaría meditar, leer cosas sobre vida después de la muerte y tal. 
Le repito que consejos no tengo, pero yo estoy plenamente convencido de que la muerte no es el final. De alguna manera seguimos vivos al otro lado. Llámelo usted como quiera. No creo en Dios, pero creo que después de esto hay mucho más. Y mejor. 

Un abrazo muy fuerte, coño. De verdad. Y aquí estamos todos para lo que quieras. Somos una familia. Alopécicos, esquizos, antosociales, virgendoritos, frikis y hasta del Atleti. Pero una familia. Optimismo y serenidad. Cojones y empaque con barra en el maletero y Café Quijano a toda hostia por la autopista. Fuerza y honor, hermano.


----------



## spala (12 May 2019)

Jimena2 dijo:


> esos datos son inciertos a los 5 años hay mas de 80% de supervivientes



inciertos? pero tú de donde sacas los datos?
2.3% de media.


----------



## Cacaceitero (12 May 2019)

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (13 May 2019)

Hola hamijos gracias, lo siento pero no tengo tiempo para nada estos días, espero tener ganas y mas tiempo para seguir contando mas , por ahora nada nuevo. 

Cuando tenga otro rato reparto nutrición


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (13 May 2019)

Coño, disfrute ustec de la vida y olvídese de este foro cagador de almas y preñador de espíritu.


----------



## aspid (13 May 2019)

Todo el floro te desea lo mejor, por ser tan buen florero.

Don Tiburcio, un abrazo enorme desde Guadalajara.


----------



## POYADURA-NO-CREE-EN-DIOS (13 May 2019)

Conozco un caso cercano, primero operaron el colon, quimioterapia a tope...a los pocos meses operaron el hígado, otra vez quimio y ahí está el tío. Paso las de Caín, hablamos de un hombre sedentario de 60 años pero decidió luchar y el estado de ánimo es muy importante.
Échale cojones, un abrazo.


----------



## Sanación Subliminal (14 May 2019)

Sanación Subliminal subconsciente mágico

Esto te ayudará.


----------



## IMPULSES (14 May 2019)

Simplemente desearte ánimo, y que te deseo lo mejor, espero sea reversible/solucionable.... ánimo.
Entre eso y los ictus son la plata del a.xxi


----------



## otelo (14 May 2019)

Bufff, meses con el estómago revuelto, calva, cosquilleo en las manos y pies, caída de las uñas, una cardiopatía, cansancio brutal con insomnio, amputacion... y lo peor de todo, la incertidumbre de no saber si va a funcionar... durísimo de verdad.


----------



## Il Corvo (14 May 2019)

ánimo, hoy en dia hay muchos avances médicos


----------



## Hero of the day (14 May 2019)

Ánimo Tiburcio. Mi padre superó un cáncer de colon a una edad parecida a la tuya, y eso que el jodido fumaba y bebía. Lo más importante es tener ganas de vivir, con eso ya tienes la mitad hecho. Un abrazo.


----------



## spam (15 May 2019)

No sé qué decir, Tiburcio. Nunca sé qué decir en estos casos. Se te encoge el estómago al saber que alguien sufre algo que todos conocemos por casos más o menos cercanos pero nunca (o casi) en carne propia. Y al tener esa sensación de vulnerabilidad, como de estar en un prado en medio de una tormenta, totalmente desprotegido mientras los rayos caen alrededor, sabiendo que el próximo puede fulminarte. Es descorazonador.

No queda sino luchar mientras haya aliento. Abrazo y mucha fuerza.


----------



## klingsor (15 May 2019)

Aquí. Como siempre. Tirado por el Mundo en modo " La Muerte Tenía un Precio, Sr. Rojo. Pero le aviso una cosa. Cobro caro."

Pero hay siempre un momento para los Amigos.

Valor, Potencia y Maldad Toda.

Aquí ( o allá, donde esté) hay apoyo.

Valor y Suerte de Udán ( que en Udán Suerte NO significa lo que te toque, sino Fortuna. Aquella que, al ser Paisana, solo ama a Los Valientes)

Adelante y Sin Perdón.

K.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 May 2019)

spala dijo:


> inciertos? pero tú de donde sacas los datos?
> 2.3% de media.
> Ver archivo adjunto 108206



Estos datos son acojonantes. Pero si esto es cierto, ¿para que coño sirve la quimioterapia?


----------



## Harold Papanander (15 May 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Estos datos son acojonantes. Pero si esto es cierto, ¿para que coño sirve la quimioterapia?



Para nada, más que para empeorar el cuadro de salud del paciente, esa es la respuesta científica.

Es un negocio boyante mil millonario. Respuesta económica.

Para someter a la humanidad a un sufrimiento y tortura innecesario. Respuesta talmúdica.


----------



## Vae Victis (15 May 2019)

Porque lo destroza todo: Lo malo, lo bueno y lo regular. Si lo "bueno y lo regular" agunta......


----------



## spala (15 May 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Estos datos son acojonantes. Pero si esto es cierto, ¿para que coño sirve la quimioterapia?



El negocio montado alrededor de la quimioterapia a dia de hoy es tan grande que vive más gente de la quimo, de la que muere, y el dinero manda.

Todos los tratamientos de quimio son carísimos, muy muy caros, y los pagas tú, si tú, con tus impuestos, para que el estado envie miles de millones a farmacéuticas para comprar basura patentada,

Otro ejemplo son todas las empresas de comida basura, tipo mcdonalds, lecheras, nestlé, etc... que "patrocinan" a las empresas que hacen estudios para ver si un producto basura es positivo o negativo en el organismo, y obviamente siempre arrojan resultados positivos, es tan obvio y ofensivo que resulta indignante.

Dejo el documental de cut posion burn para el que le interese, aunque hay muchos más interesantes, como el de burzynski, y más.


----------



## Triptolemo (16 May 2019)

Gurrumino ante todo no pierdas tu natural virtud de animosidad alegre y chistosa...


----------



## klingsor (16 May 2019)

Claymore ON.

K.
Juez de Udán


----------



## Ibis (16 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Motivos posibles, no sé , lo que si sé es que en mi familia ya van 6 caídos por lo mismo.



Es un cáncer bastante hereditario, mi padre tb lo tuvo, más joven aún, se salvo pero bueno a los años (muchos) tuvo otro... 

No se que decirte, supongo q te rodees de tu gente y si no quieres decirles nada pues no se lo digas, pero disfruta de ellos y de las cosas que te gustan. 

La verdad es que una se siente q todo lo q diga... Es una tontería porque no se como podría hacerte llegar mis deseos y mis sentimientos. 

En fin, no se que decir...


----------



## Harold Papanander (16 May 2019)

*Carta del Dr. Ryke Geerd Hamer al Sr. Jefe de los rabinos*

22 de Junio de1986

Sr. Jefe de los rabinos

Dr. med. Menahem Mendel Schneerson

770 Eastern Parkway Brooklyn New York 11213

Estimado Sr. Jefe de los rabinos, Usted es la cabeza de todos los rabinos de este mundo, como me dijo el rabino Denoun. Asimismo estambién el jefe espiritual de todos los masones que trabajan "para el Templo de Zion". Usted es médico ycomprende bien el alemán. Por esto mi carta está dirigida a la persona correcta.

En la misma medida en que me alegré cuando conocí que usted había leído y evidentemente comprendidomi libro en alemán "Cáncer, enfermedad del alma, cortocircuito en el cerebro, el ordenador delorganismo" y supe que usted dio la orden de emplear este nuevo conocimiento con los pacientes judíos;En esa misma medida me desilusioné al saber que usted aparentemente todavía no dio la orden a suslogias de levantar el boicot en relación con la utilización de la LEY DE HIERRO DEL CÁNCER enbeneficio de los pacientes No-Judíos. Por favor no me diga: "No fuimos nosotros" porque estoy bieninformado de todo.

Sus masones, con sus logias, mediante este boicot llevan cometiendo desde hace cinco años el crimenmás cruel de toda la historia de la humanidad. Para cientos de millones de desgraciados seres humanosesto significó una angustiosa muerte. Los masones e Israel, para cuyo "Templo de Zion" estos trabajan,deben asumir su culpa colectiva y su responsabilidad en el más horrible crimen de toda la historia de lahumanidad. Mi esposa es también una de las víctimas de este boicot-terrorismo. Asimismo a mi familia ya mí han intentado sistemáticamente aterrorizarnos desde hace años; de hecho yo he sufrido cuatrointentos de asesinato.

Estimado señor superrabino, usted es el ser humano mejor informado de todo el mundo, yo creo. Y sabeque todo esto es cierto. El Templo de Zion, para el cual trabajan sus hermanos de logia, se ha convertidodesde hace cinco años en el Auschwitz de Israel. El propio Israel ha creado esta situación. Lasdimensiones de este crimen sobrepasan la imaginación de cualquier cerebro humano, opino.

Aún cuando los hermanos de logia actúan según esta "doble moral" del Talmud, nunca me hubiera podido imaginar que algunos seres humanos fueran capaces de cometer un crimen de tales dimensiones.

Señor superrabino, sea lo que sea lo que usted quiera reconocer o no, por estos hechos va a juzgarlo lahistoria. El crimen es cada día más y más grande. Después de esta carta usted no va a poder seguirocultando los hechos pues no va a pasar inadvertida.

Yo pido para mis pacientes que por fin dé la orden a sus logias de levantar sin condiciones el boicotcontra el descubrimiento del funcionamiento (de las causas) del cáncer. Todos los rabinos desde Koblenzhasta New York van a cumplir sus órdenes, especialmente porque usted como médico ha comprobado laexactitud de la LEY DE HIERRO DEL CÁNCER.

Diariamente vienen rabinos y maestros de logia para negociar las condiciones del levantamiento delboicot. Pero no pueden existir condiciones cuando se ha torturado hasta la muerte a seres humanos.

Estimado señor superrabino, si el precio para que el sionismo siga existiendo es continuar con el máshorrible crimen de la historia de la humanidad, entonces este es una vergüenza para todos los sereshumanos. Abandone su Talmud con esa doble moral.

Pido de rodillas para mis pacientes que están muriendo: ¡Tenga compasión humana con la tortura denuestros pacientes, tanto judíos como no judíos! Sólo esa compasión puede atenuar este grandísimo crimen.

¡Por favor, dé inmediatamente la orden de levantar el boicot y permita que los pacientes que estánmuriendo puedan ser salvados!

En la esperanza de que usted se haga consciente de su responsabilidad y de todas las consecuencias ytome la decisión correcta, le saludo atentamente.

Dr. med. Mag. theol. Ryke Geerd Hamer


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


*Carta del Dr. Ryke Geerd Hamer al Sr. Paul Spiegel*

6 de Diciembre del 2000

Dr. med. Mag. theol.

Ryke Geerd Hamer

Sr. Paul Spiegel
Presidente del Consejo Central de los judíos de Alemania

Leo-Baeck-Haus

Tucholskystr. 9

10117 Berlin Asunto: La Nueva Medicina


Estimado Sr. Paul Spiegel, Me dirijo a usted como Presidente del Consejo Central de los judíos en Alemania en referencia a unasunto presumiblemente horrible que podría afectar a todos los judíos del mundo durante los próximos siglos. Se trata de la prohibición del conocimiento de la Nueva Medicina para los no judíos desde hacecasi veinte años.

En primer lugar quiero decir que si usted o sus hermanos de creencia o la prensa tachan de racista oantisemita a quien nunca a quien nunca censuró a ningún paciente o alumno por su raza o religión, escomo si dijeran que una vaca es un carnívoro. Y si sus amigos de B ́nai B ́rith, la superlogia israelí, lamáxima logia, intentan asesinarme, no les va a valer de nada porque después de esta carta, publicada eninternet, se sabría que ha sido B ́nai B ́rith, como ya lo intentó anteriormente (mediante el segundo deMenachem Schneerson).

Por cierto, voy a pedirle a mi abogado, el Sr. Walter Mendel, quien le conoce muy bien, que élpersonalmente le entregue esta carta. Al lado de su lugar de nacimiento, cerca de Krefeld, mis padres escondieron, con peligro para su vida, en la Guerra, un número grande de sus hermanos de fe.

Ahora pasemos al asunto por el que escribo esta carta:

Desde hace casi veinte años existe la Nueva Medicina. Esta ha sido verificada oficial y públicamente enveintisiete ocasiones, lo que solamente es posible con una ciencia natural tan rigurosa como la Nueva Medicina, y no con las 5000 hipótesis de la medicina oficial.

La Nueva Medicina tiene una tasa de supervivencia, por ejemplo respecto al cáncer, de un 98%, mientrasque la medicina oficial, con su pseudoterapia con quimio, radiación y morfina, tiene una mortalidad del98% (según el Centro de Oncología alemán en Heidelberg).

En los años 80 impartí innumerables seminarios a los cuales asistieron un 80% de rabinos entusiasmadospor conocer la Nueva Medicina.

En 1986 me quedé de piedra cuando el superrabino de París, Sr. Denoun, nos reveló a mi amigo AntoineGraf D ́Oncieu y a mí, que había recibido, como todos los rabinos, una carta del supremo rabinoMenachem Schneerson, en la que comunicaba que debían ocuparse de que todos los judíos fuerantratados con la Nueva Medicina, ya que había sido verificada y era correcta. No obstante, esto debíahacerse secretamente , de forma que los No-Judíos no tuvieran conocimiento de ello.

Adjunto la carta que envié a Menachem Schneerson tras escuchar estas declaraciones. Recibí su respuestaen forma de intento de asesinato mediante su inmediato inferior.

Recientemente un médico judío, el Dr. Rozenholc de Argentina, confesó en uno de mis seminarios delantede la cámara y de 33 asistentes, que desde hace entre 15 y 20 años, en todo el mundo, todos los judíos ensecreto y bajo falsas etiquetas, han sido tratados con mucho éxito con la Nueva Medicina. Mencionó unhospital en Israel donde cambiando los términos con los que yo he denominado mis sucesivosdescubrimientos, por supuesto el nombre de Hamer nunca se ha escuchado, se utiliza la Nueva Medicinapara los pacientes judíos.

Después de la publicación en internet de las declaraciones del Sr. Dr. Rozenholc, se han desencadenadotoda una serie de acontecimientos. El profesor Israel, de 81 años, quien desde hace décadas ha sido ellíder del Centro Nacional del Cáncer de Villejuif y mi peor enemigo, junto con su asistente ClaudeSabbah (hijo y nieto de grandes rabinos de Casablanca), quien asistió por lo menos a 20 de misseminarios, pretenden haber descubierto, independientemente de mí la Nueva Medicina. Por ejemplo,cambiaron el nombre S.B.S. (Programa Especial Biológico con sentido, con utilidad) por suceso-SOS. Y,de repente, descubren sus hermanos de doctrina que el cáncer no es una enfermedad sino un programaespecial biológico con pleno sentido que está dirigido desde el cerebro. De Hamer, por supuesto, los dosestafadores, a nivel científico, nunca han oído nada.

Ahora, vayamos al problema Sr. Spiegel:

Según parece, los israelíes practican en todo el mundo y secretamente desde hace 15 0 20 años la NuevaMedicina (ver News nº 45 del 9 de noviembre del 2000). Con esto pueden sobrevivir el 98%. Pero losmedios de comunicación que , en cierto sentido, el 100% pertenece a sus amigos de B ́nai B ́rith, estánpropagando la quimioterapia, la radioterapia y la morfina para los no judíos desde hace 20 años. El 98%de los enfermos No-Judíos, es decir, dos mil millones de seres humanos, parecen haber sido torturadoshasta la muerte de la forma más cruel por la represión del conocimiento de la Nueva Medicina, hecho delcual sus amigos son responsables.

Como ya he dicho, Sr. Spiegel, yo soy lo contrario de un racista. Yo me sentaría con la misma paciencia alos pies de la cama de cualquier alemán, chino, africano o judío e intentaría ayudarle. Pero si algunoschinos asesinan, yo estoy en contra de estos chinos.

Y si han sido los judíos los que han cometido el más grande y horrible crimen de la historia del mundo,haciéndose pasar por los perseguidos y las víctimas, entonces, yo estoy contra estos judíos. Si sus amigoshan cometido este horrible crimen, y yo pienso que sólo la suprema logia B ́nai B ́rith es capaz y tiene losmedios para cometer un crimen perfecto de una dimensión tan enorme como es la represión de la NuevaMedicina, no van a admitirlo ya que no están autorizados para hacerlo. Pero usted podría ayudar paraterminar con este crimen después de 20 años y dos mil millones de muertos.

Es posible que sus amigos hayan subestimado ciertas cosas, por ejemplo, que la misma persona que hadescubierto la Nueva Medicina también sea capaz de descubrir quienes son los responsables del bloqueode dicho conocimiento. Después de esta carta hecha pública, no les va a ayudar cometer un nuevoatentado contra mi persona.

Sus judíos podrían descalificarse como seres humanos para los siglos venideros por silenciar la Nueva Medicina para los No-Judíos. Deberían temer no sólo por los familiares de los asesinados sino tambiénpor el "ejército de los muertos".

Atentamente Dr. med. Mag. Theol. Ryke Geerd Hamer


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


*Carta del Dr. Ryke Geerd Hamer al Sr. Paul Spiegel *

10 de enero del 2001 

Dr. Med. Mag. theol. Ryke Geerd Hamer

Apartado de Correos 209

E- 29120 Alhaurín El Grande

Tel.: 031/389 93 31Fax: 031/389 91 62


A la atención del Consistorio Central de los Judíos de Alemania

Sr. Paul Spiegel

Leo- Beck- Haus

Tucholskystr. 910117 Berlin

Att.: Nueva Medicina



Mi carta del 6 de diciembre Estimado Sr. Spiegel.Su silencio es suficientemente elocuente. Me debe una respuesta a la carta que le envié el pasado 6 dediciembre de 2000, a pesar de su contenido explosivo. 

Si realmente es cierto que todos los rabinos del mundo aconsejan a sus hermanos que han caído enfermosde cáncer que practiquen la Nueva Medicina, ya que permite una supervivencia del 98%, en ese casopienso que este hecho no solo plantea un montón de preguntas - p.e. por qué deben de morir de cáncer losNo-Judíos - sino además incomprensión y rabia.

Por mi condición de teólogo conozco bien Su Talmud, especialmente los pasajes en los que se expresa elodio al resto de la humanidad. Vea la siguiente cita: "Incluso matar al más justo de los No-Judíos esaceptable .../.... Los bienes de los No-Judíos son como el desierto, es como si estuvieran abandonados ycualquiera que sea el que tome en primer lugar posesión de ellos adquiere su propiedad." 

Pero, desde luego, difícilmente un ser humano puede imaginar que este odio se pueda poner realmente enpráctica. Todo el mundo se imagina: "Sí, el Talmud dice esto, pero no lo hacen". Es por ello que dudé-pensando en mantener un comportamiento responsable- en publicar la carta que le dirigí al Sr.Menachem Schneerson hace 14 años. Pero ahora, cuando creo tener evidencias de lo que ocurre deacuerdo con las palabras del rabino jefe de París, el Sr. Denoun (en las que no quise creer en el pasado),callarme sería como ocultar al mundo un crimen contra la humanidad.

Un crimen por el cual dos mil millones de pacientes (No-Israelíes) han sido intoxicados innecesariamentemediante la quimioterapia y prácticamente adormecidos hasta la muerte con la morfina. Porque un judíoque observa cómo sus vecinos No-Judíos están siendo casi asesinados miserablemente según ritosreligiosos que usan la quimioterapia al mismo tiempo que sabe perfectamente, por su rabino o por suexperiencia personal, cómo se podría evitar esta matanza solo puede ser calificado de monstruo por todo el mundo. 

Después de la aparición del artículo en el News ("The return of Dr. Hamer" [El regreso del Dr. Hamer])los Sefardíes han sido los primeros en distanciarse de este crimen y han escrito que todo judío religiosodebe ser capaz de vivir en la comunidad de los restantes seres humanos. Desgraciadamente los sefardíessolo suponen el 5% de los israelíes frente al 95% de los kasares turco-mongólicos. Con esta declaraciónlos Sefardíes han certificado al mismo tiempo mi suposición de que los Sionistas han cometido estecrimen. O de lo contrario no deberían de haber guardado las distancias. Pero también los Sefardíes prevénesto correctamente cuando escriben que no quieren tener nada que ver con los "heroicos" soldadosisraelíes que armados hasta los dientes disparan a niños que les tiran piedras. "Bravos soldados israelíesluchad contra los niños" Probablemente los sefardíes anticiparon las consecuencias. Porque si lossionistas han cometido el mayor crimen de la historia del mundo, esto plantea la pregunta: ¿Quién es elresponsable? Y Cui bono ¿Quién sale beneficiado? Por supuesto que esto redundaría, o ya redunda, en elbeneficio de todos los israelíes que sobreviven en un 98%. Pero los israelíes pueden haberse duplicadodurante los últimos 20 años en 400 millones a lo largo del mundo. Incluso mi bien intencionado abogadoJudío dijo: "No creo en esos 1000 pequeños y ocasionalmente corruptos perpetradores del delito decontrolar el conocimiento. No hay ya nadie que pueda creer en ello. Este crimen fue manejado de maneracentralizada, muy seguramente a nivel mundial. Es muy probable que se trate de B ́nai B ́rith , a quienespertenecen todos los bancos y todos los diarios." Lo que mi abogado quiere decir es que: "No han sidotodos los judíos". Esta cuestión debería ser investigada para dilucidar si hay culpas colectivas. 

Pero si el resultado de esta investigación es el que he mencionado anteriormente los israelíes se van acatapultar ellos mismos fuera de la comunidad ética-moral de los seres humanos para los próximos siglos.

Sr. Spiegel, si es cierta la existencia de un crimen de la dimensión del que estoy mencionando caben dosalternativas: o bien se detiene el crimen, se recupera lo que es posible y se da una señal de buena voluntady de pesar, o, por el contrario, se pretende que no ha pasado nada, se continua con el crimen y se mata a la persona que lo ha denunciado.

Por el momento sus hermanos y sus esclavos de logia se dedican a propagar por todo el mundo que estoymuy enfermo y que voy a morir próximamente. Es la estrategia que suele utilizar la logia B’ nai B’rithcuando quiere matar a alguien. Según esto se podría decir: "Hamer no ha sido envenenado sino que hamuerto debido a su enfermedad". Pero no tengo ningún síntoma que apunte a una muerte temprana; mesiento completamente bien.

Sr. Spiegel había pensado que sus hermanos eran más inteligentes.

La avalancha ya se está moviendo. 

¡Intente prevenir más cosas malas haciendo cosas buenas lo más rápido posible porque de lo contrario –yaquí Sus medio hermanos sefardíes tienen razón- esto significa una catástrofe total para todos Sushermanos que perdurará durante los siglos venideros!

A este respecto, mis mejores deseos para el Año Nuevo 2001.

Por favor ayude a detener la masacre de los No-Judíos, tal como Sus hermanos Sefardíes le aconsejaron que hiciera.

Dr. Med. Mag. theol. Ryke Geerd Hamer

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


.


----------



## Harold Papanander (16 May 2019)

*Carta del Dr. Ryke Geerd Hamer al Sr. Rabino DENOUN *

5 de Marzo, 2001 

Sr. Rabino DENOUN

Consistoría Central de los Grandes Rabinos de Francia

19 rue Saint Georges

75009 – Paris

Tel.: 031/3899331

Fax: 031/3899162

Asunto: La Nueva Medicina

Correo Adjunto: Carta al Sr. Paul Spiegel (Consejo Central Judío en Alemania) 

Carta al Sr. Gran Rabino Menahem Schnerson

Sr. Gran Rabino DENOUN,

Como muy bien recordará Vd., mi amigo Antoine D’Oncieu y yo, fuimos invitados a su casa en 1986, época en la que su hermano estaba aquejado de un cáncer.

En dicha ocasión, incluso en presencia de su otro hermano médico en Marsella, Vd. nos declaró losiguiente: Que en esa época, vuestro jefe, el Gran Rabino Menahem Schnerson, en compañía de susmédicos judíos sionistas, habían verificado la validez científica de la Nueva Medicina constatando que eracierta de manera evidente. Después de esto, el Sr. Scherson había escrito a todos los Rabinos del mundopara que las personas que acuden a la Sinagoga fueran tratadas como pacientes de la Nueva Medicina, yaque esta medicina es indudablemente correcta, pero debería mantenerse en secreto para el resto.

Le hice partícipe de mi decepción (Vd. sin duda lo recordará), ya que de esta manera sólo los judíos sionistas disfrutarían de nuestra Nueva Medicina impidiendo su práctica a mi propio pueblo y a todos los pacientes no judíos del mundo.

Vd. nos dijo que eso le apenaba, que no estaba de acuerdo, pero que si su jefe lo ordenaba de esta manera,debía obedecer.

Le comenté que yo sentía eso como una locura criminal de una comunidad religiosa. Se trataría de ungenocidio mundial. Le rogué encargarse de detenerlo inmediatamente.

Por aquellas fechas, rápidamente envié una carta en tono vehemente al Sr. Schneerson (al parecer hijo deJoseph S. Schneerson, quien en 1939 fue trasladado de Varsovia a Nueva York con su familia, por elAlmirante Canaris, Jefe de Defensa Alemana). El mismo Sr. Schneerson que tres años más tarde me diosu respuesta enviándome su asistente Vanderby, quien me atrajo a Dinamarca con el fin de envenenarme. Lo que no pudo hacer, ya que me di cuenta antes.

No hubiera podido imaginarme por entonces que los judíos, sobre todo los Hassidim, realizarían estalocura religiosa de limpieza mundial de los no-judíos.

Este hecho prueba una falta de escrúpulos desmesurada, su desprecio a la humanidad al imponer -conayuda de la prensa mundial israelí (99% de la prensa mundial)- la quimioterapia mortal al 98% de los nojudíos, y la astucia de evitar estos tratamientos para sí mismos, dándose la posibilidad de sobrevivir en un 98% con la Nueva Medicina.

Sr. Denoun, yo le conocía como una persona razonable. Fui invitado en su casa mientras su hermanoluchaba por su vida en la habitación de al lado. Si hay una comunidad religiosa como la sionista que seatribuye, según el Talmud, el "derecho" de "liberarse" de dos mil millones de no judíos a través delcáncer, de la no-enfermedad del Sida, de la quimio y la morfina, entonces todos los no-judíos de la tierra deben levantarse y defenderse pues ningún hombre honesto podrá ya vivir con los judíos sionistas que, ensu fanatismo religioso, sólo piensan en destruirles.

En ese año (1986) ignoraba que la élite médica judía ya había comprobado la veracidad de la NuevaMedicina y se había ocupado de impedir su conocimiento a toda persona no judía. Hoy sé que ladimensión de este horror va más allá de lo imaginable. 

A pesar de que los judíos sionistas están habituados a dominar el mundo a través de sus logias, tomando alos no judíos por necios, cobardes y corruptibles, estoy convencido de que poco a poco las personascomprenderán, se defenderán y no se dejarán asesinar con quimio, radioterapia y morfina.

El hecho de que actualmente su propio hermano, el Dr. y Rabino Denoun en Marsella, con sus amigos elrabino Israël de París y el rabino Sabbath de Marsella, después de asistir a más de 20 de mis seminariospretendan, 20 años más tarde, haber descubierto la Nueva Medicina, es ridículo. Esto es sencillamente la estrategia habitual judía de robar cada descubrimiento silenciando y eliminando al verdadero descubridor.

Después de 10 atentados a los cuales he sobrevivido y habiendo tenido que mirar, tan a menudo, de frentea la muerte conozco el "ars moriendi". Incluso si me enviaseis 100 Vanderby de entre vuestroscorreligionarios de la B’nai B’rith para asesinarme, esto no sería suficiente para hacer desaparecer estecrimen de la tierra. Más bien al contrario. Porque entonces nadie podrá ya perdonar la masacre de lacuarta parte de la población no judía.

Sr. Denoun, le valoré al conocerle como una persona inteligente y razonable. No me dé ahora unarespuesta estúpida o una evasiva. Soy teólogo y conozco el Talmud. Pero frente a este megacrimen queacaba de ser descubierto, al lado del cual todos los crímenes de la segunda guerra mundial parecen unjuego de niños, Vd. debería tener el coraje de levantar el veto a la divulgación del descubrimiento de laNueva Medicina para los no judíos impuesto por vuestros colegas los grandes rabinos de la B’nai B’rith.

Porque si Vd. y sus colegas los grandes rabinos no detienen de inmediato el boicot a esta divulgación paralos no judíos, y no intentan reparar lo que todavía es reparable, piensen que una gran catástrofe puedecernirse sobre su comunidad religiosa.

Espero que los grandes rabinos tengan la inteligencia suficiente para comprender que esta es su últimaoportunidad, ya que surgirá en el mundo entero una amargura gigantesca contra los judíos sionistas y unodio abismal podría caer sobre Vds. y mantenerse por siglos, pues incluso ahora siguen Vds. recibiendograndes compensaciones económicas utilizando su papel de víctimas.

En espera de su respuesta por correo, le ruego acepte mis más sinceros saludos.

Dr. en Medicina-Dr. en Teología 

Ryke Geerd HAMER

P.S: Querría aclararle que yo soy todo lo contrario a un racista o a un fanático religioso como Vds. lostalmudistas. Si los chinos o esquimales cometieran crímenes tampoco estaría de acuerdo. Esto esigualmente válido para la comunidad judía que son de origen Khazar-Mongol en el 95%. ¡Un crimensiempre seguirá siendo un crimen!

+++++http://free-news.org/hamer00.htmhttp://free-news.org
++++++http://nuevamedicinahamer.blogcindario.com++++++
++++++Heliotropodeluz


Aquí el original en pdf: https://heliotropodeluz.files.wordp...l-dr-ryke-geerd-hamer-al-sr-rabino-denoun.pdf


----------



## Harold Papanander (16 May 2019)

*Los enfermos de cáncer judíos utilizan la medicina germánica del Dr. Hamer*

El 17 de Diciembre del 2008 salió a la luz, a raíz de un acontecimiento que tuvo lugar en Noruega, que el Gran Rabino Dr. *Esra Iwan Götz* ha firmado un documento en el que reconoce públicamente que los Doctores judíos, y especialmente todos los oncólogos, mayoritariamente judíos, efectúan a sabiendas dos tipos de tratamiento (según la religión).

A los judíos se les trata según la _Germánica Nueva Medicina_ ® y a los no judíos se les da el tratamiento oficial de tortura con resultado de muerte, a base de quimioterapia y morfina.

El pasado día 17 de diciembre se firmó en las oficinas de un abogado noruego, una carta, firmada por defensores de la _Nueva Medicina del Dr. Hamer_, en la cual se ponía de manifiesto que el silenciamiento de la Nueva Medicina no es fruto de error científico, ni de la negligencia médica, sino de un programa aprobado por el gobierno mundial sionista, que actúa desde la sombra, para el genocidio planificado de millones de personas, empleando herramientas médicas de matar, cuando se conoce de sobra el efecto sanador de las aplicaciones y principio de la Nueva Medicina.

La relación entre el rabinato y el Dr. *Hamer* no es nueva, ya que en el 2001 éste se dirigió al Rabino *Denoun*, de la _Consistoría Central de los Grandes Rabinos de Francia_  por carta de la siguiente manera, poniendo ya entonces de manifiesto el silenciamiento planificado de este descubrimiento científico para curar el cáncer.

El Dr. Hamer, que años después sufrió condena y pena de cárcel de varios años en Francia, por aplicar “conocimientos no científicos” a la medicina contra el cáncer y no retractarse de sus tesis científicas, fue invitado en 1986 a la casa del Gran rabino de Francia para ver a su hermano aquejado de cáncer por aquella época.

Ya entonces, el jefe de Denoun, el Gran Rabino *Menahem Schnerson*, en compañía de sus médicos judíos sionistas, habían verificado la validez científica de la Nueva Medicina constatando que era cierta de manera evidente.

Después de esto, el Sr. Scherson escribió a todos los Rabinos del mundo para que las personas que acudieran a la sinagoga fueran tratadas como pacientes de la Nueva Medicina, pero la nueva medicina debería, por orden del Rabino Schnerson mantenerse en secreto para el resto de la humanidad.

Puedes leer la correspondencia relacionada con este asunto  aquí.

El Dr. Hamer fue puesto en libertad condicional en el 2006 y después de un proceso desatinado en el que se vieron implicados los estados _alemán_, _francés_ y _español_. Todos ellos son *cómplices* de esta enorme injusticia y, por descontado, del silenciamiento asesino de la Nueva Medicina y sus descubrimientos en pos del objetivo llamado “genocidio” planificado que todos conocemos.

+++++++++++++++++++++


El 17 de Diciembre 2008 ha tenido lugar en Noruega un acontecimiento que pasará a la historia de la humanidad.

El Gran Rabino Dr. *Esra Iwan Götz* ha firmado un documento en el que reconoce públicamente que los Doctores judíos, y especialmente todos los oncólogos, mayoritariamente judíos, efectúan a sabiendas dos tipos de tratamiento (_según la religión_).

A los judíos se les trata según la Germánica Nueva Medicina ® y _a los no judíos se les da el tratamiento oficial de tortura con quimio y morfina._









*Esta es la traducción del documento firmado en Noruega el 17 de Diciembre del 2008:*



Editorial de la Germánica Nueva Medicina ®​



Extracto de la reunión mantenida el 17-12-2008 en las oficinas del abogado *Erik Bryn Tvedt*.


En presencia de los siguientes participantes:

Sra. Erika Pilhar

Sra. Olivia Pilhar

Sr. Ing. Helmut Pilhar

Sra. Vera Rechenberg

Sra. Arina Lohse

Rabino de rabinos Dr. Esra Iwan Götz

Sra. Bona García Ortin

Dr. Ryke Geerd Hamer



Los participantes en esta reunión manifiestan una alarmante preocupación por el hecho de que cada día, y tan solo en Alemania, más de 1.500 pacientes son maltratados y torturados hasta la muerte con quimio y morfina.

Con la ayuda de la Germánica Nueva Medicina ® casi todos podrían sobrevivir. Esta situación que ha llevado a la muerte, tan solo en Alemania, _a más de 20 millones de pacientes no judíos_ es el motivo de esta reunión.

Los participantes han constatado que :
​1- La Germánica Nueva Medicina ® fue descubierta hace 27 años e inmediatamente divulgada. Desde entonces, y mediante un articulo redactado por el Sumo Rabino *Menachem Mendel Schneerson* e incluido en el Talmud, todos los rabinos del mundo deben hacer que los pacientes hebreos sean tratados con la Nueva Medicina (así denominada al inicio), ahora denominada Germánica Nueva Medicina ®. La terapia de la Germánica Nueva Medicina ® permite un 98 % de supervivencia.​​2- Lo peor fue, como el propio Gran Rabino Dr. *Esra Iwan Götz* testifica, que en dicho artículo se añadió que deben utilizar los medios necesarios para impedir que los pacientes no judíos practiquen la terapia que ofrece la Germánica Nueva Medicina ®. Según el Gran Rabino Dr. Esra Iwan Götz, lo más aberrante es, no sólo que todos los rabinos conocen que la Germánica Nueva Medicina ® es verdadera y han cumplido la orden de que ningún paciente judío sea torturado con quimio y morfina, sino que todos los doctores judíos, y especialmente todos los oncólogos, mayoritariamente judíos, efectúan a sabiendas dos tipos de tratamiento, una verdadera terapia o un tratamiento de tortura (según la religión).​​3- El boicot a la Germánica Nueva Medicina ®, como ha sido confirmado por el Gran Rabino Dr. Esra Iwan Götz, no es una cuestión de ignorancia, de error o de falta de información, sino un genocidio dirigido, planificado.​​4- Frente a este monstruoso crimen, a causa del cual en los últimos 27 años han sido sacrificados alrededor de 2 mil millones de seres humanos, los participantes de la reunión piensan que es necesario urgentemente informar sobre este delito a la opinión pública mundial.​​

Entre los judíos existen corrientes tales como «WORLD UNION FOR PROGRESSIVE JUDAISM» (UNIÓN MUNDIAL PARA UN JUDAÍSMO PROGRESISTA), a la cual pertenece el Gran Rabino Dr. Esra Iwan Götz, _que rehúsa ser cómplice de este crimen. _

Por esta razón, hacemos un llamamiento a todos los hombres y mujeres íntegros para que se comprometan en poner fin a este crimen, a fin de que todos los pacientes, también no judíos, puedan beneficiarse de la Germánica Nueva Medicina ®.

Junto con el Gran Rabino Dr. Esra Iwan Götz hacemos un llamamiento a todos los Rabinos, y especialmente a los oncólogos para que:

«Detengan este crimen y este genocidio mundial de los no judíos».


*Sandefjord, 

a 17.12.2008 

Sra. Erika Pilhar
Sra. Olivia Pilhar
Sr. Ing. Helmut Pilha r
Sra. Vera Rechenberg
Sra. Arina Lohse
Sra. Bona García Ortin
Rabino de rabinos Dr. Esra Iwan Götz
Dr. Ryke Geerd Hamer 


Este texto y estas firman han sido certificados legalmente por el abogado: 


Erik Bryn Tvedt, en su despacho: Rechtsanwalt Erik Bryn Tvedt (Abogado)*




++++++++++++++++Y éste es el documento original: +++++++++++++++++++
















La Germánica Nueva Medicina ® ha sido verificada y *utilizada en secreto* desde hace 27 años sólo para el pueblo hebreo.


He aquí las cartas que el Dr. *Hamer* dirigió en su momento a altos cargos sionistas en las que les pide que se hagan conscientes de su responsabilidad y que den la orden de levantar el boicot a la Germánica Nueva Medicina ® para los no judíos, permitiendo así que estos pacientes no judíos, que están muriendo a causa del tratamiento oficial de tortura con quimio y morfina, puedan ser salvados.


*  Carta del Dr. Ryke Geerd Hamer al Sr. Jefe de los rabinos*
Dr. med. Menahem Mendel Schneerson
22 de Junio de1986

*  Carta del Dr. Ryke Geerd Hamer al Sr. Paul Spiegel*
Al Presidente del Consejo Central de los judíos de Alemania
Sr. Paul Spiegel
6 de Diciembre del 2000

*  Carta del Dr. Ryke Geerd Hamer al Sr. Paul Spiegel*
A la atención del Consistorio Central de los Judíos de Alemania
Sr. Paul Spiegel
10 de enero del 2001

*  Carta del Dr. Ryke Geerd Hamer al Sr. Rabino DENOUN*
Sr. Rabino DENOUN
Consistoría Central de los Grandes Rabinos de Francia
5 de Marzo, 2001



Fuente: Los enfermos de cáncer judios utilizan la medicina germánica del Dr. Hamer - Soluciones Naturales



.


----------



## Harold Papanander (16 May 2019)

Y ya más actual, y probablemente la última enviada, debido a la reciente muerte del Dr. Hamer:


*Carta Dr. Hamer a Donald Trump*



Dr. med. Mag. theol. Ryke Geerd Hamer
Sandkollveien 11
3229 Sandefjord
Norwegen
Tel: 0047-335 22 133
Fax: 0047-335 22 13425. 01. 2017






Sr. Presidente de Estados Unidos de América
Donald Trump (president@whitehouse.gov)

25. 01. 2017

Estimado Sr. Presidente de los Estados Unidos de América,

Por favor, escúcheme. Aquí se trata del mayor crimen de asesinato en masa de la historia humana, (4 mil millones de gentiles muertos intencionadamente con quimio y morfina en los últimos 35 años bajo la orden del “Mesías” de los judíos, M. M. Schneerson,) en cuya tumba en Brooklyn su hija ha filmado recientemente.

Hemos puesto en Alemania tanta esperanza en Ud. y su presidencia, que francamente casi me da pena tener que relacionar a su familia, a un nivel religioso, con estos asesinatos masivos y repugnantes de la historia del mundo. Discúlpeme Ud. pero este “Mesías” de los judíos es el más grande y más despiadado asesino en masa de todos los tiempos por motivos religiosos.

Desde 1981, se realizó una comprobación oficial de la medicina germánica (Germanischen Heilkunde), con el resultado de 1oo% positivo, pero por instrucciones del “Mesías” Schneerson de la Universidad de Tubinga tuvo que ser negado porque solo está permitido la supervivencia únicamente a los Judios con la medicina germánica. Según la publicación de la Embajada de Israel, en 29. 10. 2008, sobrevivió a un 99,4% durante 35 años, mientras que 4 millones de no-Judios fueron ejecutados con quimioterapia y morfina en el mundo, entre ellos también muchos millones de americanos. Desde entonces existe en Alemania solamente mentiras y asesinato en masa.

¿Pero a quién le digo esto? ¿No es su país quien ocupa el poder en Alemania, mientras que sólo tenemos un pseudo estado que ha acumulado en 35 años unos 40 millones de cadáveres matados con quimioterapia y morfina? Su país no sólo se sabía de estos asesinatos en masa, sino que estaba de acuerdo expresamente. Sin el apoyo de Ustedes nuestros terribles políticos, como Brand, Schmidt, Kohl und Merkel, no hubieran perpetrado este asesinato en masa por ellos mismos.

Ahora se puede oír, que Ud. quiere acabar con los abusos. Eso estaría bien. No sería sólo hermoso, sino muy necesario. Para mí, que no tengo interés en esta pseudo-política, pero como patriota sería el deseo de un corazón verdadero para poder salvar a mi pueblo. Si pudiera ayudarle, a pesar de mis 81 años, me gustaría hacerlo. Quién ha hecho el descubrimiento más grande en la historia humana, a saber, la medicina germánica, probablemente podría ayudar al restablecimiento del orden y la democracia en Alemania, si es que se le permitiera.

Me permito enviar una carta al Presidente del Tribunal Administrativo, con la venia de mi poder que ocupa nuestro pseudo-estado.

Este presidente, Dr. Graßhof, está en la fuente y podría comprobar en corto tiempo todas mis declaraciones inmediatamente y confirmarlas. Sería un cierto honor para Ud. que participara en esta comprobación de la mayor matanza de la historia del mundo. Usted tiene, como presidente de los Estados Unidos, la autoridad para hacerlo. Incluso yo estaría dispuesto a visitarlo a Ud. en persona y podría llevar a mi hijo el Dr. Bernd Hamer, médico que habla perfecto Inglés, como acompañante.

Sin embargo, es posible que no de hecho cree que soy estúpido porque un tonto no podía hacer el descubrimiento más grande en la historia humana (medicina germánica) bien, pero se podría pensar que soy crédulo e ingenuo cuando confío sólo para su familia, los mentalmente tan íntimamente con el ha fallecido Mesías Schneerson conectado, el mayor asesino de masas de todos los tiempos.

Perdone Ud. si aun creo en mi ingenuidad que recibiremos un estado soberano después de 7O años de ocupación. Sólo en un Estado de derecho, al igual que en nuestros antepasados germanos, funciona la medicina germánica.

Schneerson nos han robado nuestra medicina germánica, pero no pertenecen a los Judios. Ella debe ser aplicada aparte de los judíos también a todos los pueblos, pero solo en un estado de derecho, aun cuando también funciones en un no-estado de derecho y alcance un éxito del 99,4% en la supervivencia del cáncer con mi medicina germánica.

Dr. Ryke Geerd Hamer

Link Original : Dr.Hamer an Präsidenten Trump 25-01-2017


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (17 May 2019)

Me he leído las 39 páginas y algunos dan por echo que este cáncer te va a matar y nos así. Ese cáncer es de los curables y tu vas a curarte. 

Mi madre cáncer de pecho hace ya 30 años con la quimio de aquella época que no tiene nada que ver a la de ahora sigue conmigo y no se ha vuelto a reproducir.

Una amiga mía cáncer de colon curado hace tres años con sus revisiones y haciendo vida normal. 

Suelen darte quimio antes de operar para la de colon y la actual no suele caerse el pelo. Después te operan una vez reducida la bestia, la analizan y según que salga te dan la misma quimio u otra mas acorde con lo analizado.

Despues a cuidarse (deporte, fuera stress, alimentacion sin hidratos de carbono refinados....)

Suerte, te leeré y agradecerte lo valiente que has sido dando a conocer públicamente en un foro tu caso.


----------



## etsai (17 May 2019)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> (...)* Ese cáncer es de los curables y tu vas a curarte. (…)*



Mucho cuidado con hacer este tipo de afirmaciones tan tajantes, aunque se hagan desde la mejor de las intenciones.

Aun recuerdo cuando hace unos años al único hijo adolescente de un compañero de trabajo le diagnosticaron leucemia y yo voy, tontorrón de mi, y le digo a este padre que este tranquilo, que es un chico fuerte y se cura seguro.

Un mes duró.


----------



## angek (17 May 2019)

Mucho ánimo. 

Lo cual no es sólo una palabra morralla. Estar animado puede ser algo milagroso. 

Mi abuelo cayó por eso, pero duró mucho. 

Suficiente.


----------



## elena francis (18 May 2019)

Mucho ánimo y mucha suerte. Y sobre todo trata de curarte.


----------



## Mengardo (18 May 2019)

Mmmmm creo que me he perdido algo, Tiburcio es Triptolemo? O que?


----------



## iaGulin (18 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Aqui teneis al OP justificando el terrorismo:
> 
> El primer coche bomba en el pais vasco fue contra Josu Urrutikoetxea por parte del SECED



Vete un rato a tomar el aire por favor, me está costando no insultarte pero no lo hago por deferencia al OP.

Y sobre el tema del hilo... no sé si leerás todos los mensajes, pero el ánimo con el que escribes el primer mensaje ya que animicamente estás mejor de lo que, sin ir más lejos, estaría yo mismo... dicho esto, sigue así, con buen animo. Mi tío acaba de pasar por una operación de cancer de recto y tras la quimioterapia y todo el proceso, un año después está como nuevo.
Así que mucha fuerza compañero.


----------



## iaGulin (18 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Tu tambien eres filo-Etarra?
> 
> Tener cancer no convierte a nadie en un santo, cretino.



Sí, vaya, como todos los días con la cúpula.
A ver listo, no convierte a nadie en santo, pero no mostrar respeto ante una enfermedad de tal calibre por alguien que sólo ha dado opiniones en un foro es de una bajeza moral bastante grande.


----------



## Vorsicht (18 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Aqui teneis al OP justificando el terrorismo:
> 
> El primer coche bomba en el pais vasco fue contra Josu Urrutikoetxea por parte del SECED



Creo que estás errando!


----------



## Pio Pio (18 May 2019)

Bilbainini dijo:


> Creo que estás errando!



Yo también , no puede ser multi de Triptolemo, la forma de escribir hay una gran diferencia en los temas que abren, no coinciden.


----------



## Vorsicht (18 May 2019)

Pio pio dijo:


> Yo también , no puede ser multi de Triptolemo, la forma de escribir hay una gran diferencia en los temas que abren, no coinciden.



Ah! que es peor. Que no es que confunda foreros, sino que insinúa multinicks.
Voy a ser prudente, pero pinta muy mal para el jureta valensiá.


----------



## hijodeputin (18 May 2019)

yo he perdido a un tio hace 3 semanas, colón con metastasis. 66 palos. La peña cae cada vez más joven, pero es que fumar como un carretero y beber es lo que tiene. Los excesos se pagan siempre. La peña no se hace a la idea de lo frágil que es la vida y el ser humano.


----------



## Louis Renault (18 May 2019)

Te deseo toda la suerte del mundo. Como para ánimarte decirte que conozco gente con metástasis que lleva 5 años luchando en condiciones aceptables. No tires la toalla. Te animaría a luchar. La vida es eso. Luchar. 
Como estúpido consuelo decirte que tarde o temprano dos de cada tres foreros se nos llevará un cáncer. Hace mucho que no sé ni en lo que creo, pero rezar dicen que no es malo. Rezaré por ti, compañero del foro y de la vida. Ojalá ganes esta batalla.


----------



## davitin (18 May 2019)

Coño, pues me he equivocado, pensaba que este hilo lo habia abierto Triptolemo y es de Tiburcio.

Rectifico.


----------



## davitin (18 May 2019)

iaGulin dijo:


> Sí, vaya, como todos los días con la cúpula.
> A ver listo, no convierte a nadie en santo, pero no mostrar respeto ante una enfermedad de tal calibre por alguien que sólo ha dado opiniones en un foro es de una bajeza moral bastante grande.



Repito que me había confundido con los nicks.


----------



## mostacho (18 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Coño, pues me he equivocado, pensaba que este hilo lo habia abierto Triptolemo y es de Tiburcio.
> 
> Rectifico.



Es igual, no venia a cuento aunque hubiera sido triptolemo 
*Abrazo gurru!*


----------



## davitin (18 May 2019)

mostacho dijo:


> Es igual, no venia a cuento aunque hubiera sido triptolemo
> *Abrazo gurru!*



Pues no, culaquier persona no es defendible por que le haya caido una desgracia.


----------



## mostacho (18 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> También le darías ánimos a un pederastra con cáncer?



No.
Pero juraría tanto el gurru como triptolemo no se ensañarían contigo si fuera tu caso.
Todos te animaríamos, eres de los pocos que están haciendo el gilipollas


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 May 2019)

No es por desanimar, hacéis bien siendo positivos, pero quien lea este hilo puede sacar conclusiones equivocadas sobre el cáncer y las posibilidades de supervivencia a corto o medio plazo, básicamente porque por aquí han aparecido casos a los que le fue bien la quimio o la cirugía, pero obviamente todos aquellos que la palmaron por problemas del corazón debido a la quimio, por ejemplo, no van a escribir aquí.

Que esté preparado para lo peor y que disfrute el tiempo que le quede en este mundo de la mejor manera posible, no hay más.


----------



## Louis Renault (18 May 2019)

[QUOTE


Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo tengo colon irritable desde hace bastantes años, y estoy acostumbrado a cagar de cualquier manera, con tendencias diarreicas. Pero hace un par de años empece a tener episodios de estreñimiento y practicamente coincidiendo con ello de vez en cuando algo de mucosidad en las heces y a veces con un poquito de sangre.
> 
> Pero coño, lo de la colonoscopia no me hace ninguna gracia y como tengo 44 tacos, pues hasta ahora he ido pensando que mejor no darle demasiada importancia. Ademas tampoco tengo antecedentes familiares de problemas de colon graves.
> 
> ...



No seas tonto y haz dos cosas.
1.Digestivo
2.Te mandará prueba de sangre en heces. La haces aunque no te apetezca recoger tu mierda. La haces.
3.Colonoscopia
La Colonoscopia es una prueba que además de ser indolora porque se hace con sedación detecta y previene el futuro cáncer eliminando polipos. La limpieza y purga de los 3 días antes es una cagada jaja pero la prueba en sí es una chorrada. Seguramente lo tuyo sean hemorroides o polipos. No lo dejes estar y te hagas el avestruz. 44años es una edad como para hacer un análisis de heces y Colonoscopia si hay algún síntoma.
Desde los 50 debería ser obligatoria como prevención. Igual que el control prostático.
Tengo un amigo cirujano y dice que la curación del cáncer estará primero en la prevención.
Hazme caso. Mi primera Colonoscopia la hice con 41 por sangre en heces y me quitaron dos polipos q antesde los 50 hubieran degenerado en cáncer. Cada 5 años toca. El año que viene será la segunda.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Narwhal (19 May 2019)

Un abrazo grande Tiburcio


----------



## Andrew Blaze (19 May 2019)

Cómprate una Mossberg 500 en la deep web antes de palmar de cáncer y mátalos a todos, a TODOS.


----------



## hijodeputin (19 May 2019)

Louis Renault dijo:


> [QUOTE
> 
> No seas tonto y haz dos cosas.
> 1.Digestivo
> ...



[/QUOTE]
bueno, no siempre. No es que sea indolora, es molesta y te recomiendan que te tires pedos todo el rato para aliviar el dolor en la tripa, es digamos incomoda.


----------



## Louis Renault (19 May 2019)

bueno, no siempre. No es que sea indolora, es molesta y te recomiendan que te tires pedos todo el rato para aliviar el dolor en la tripa, es digamos incomoda.
[/QUOTE]
Ahora mismo en muchos sitios te sedan totalmente y ni te enteras. O sea indolora total. La preparación es incómoda, pero en todo caso qué son esas incomodidades si te pueden descubrir y extirpar en la misma prueba pólipos que de dejarlos ahí con seguridad degeneran en cáncer. La colonos copia debería ser obligatoria desde los 50 e incluso antes si hay riesgos hereditarios o síntomas. No hay excusas. Si estuviéramos en África ok, pero aquí no hay excusas y son ganas de jugar a la ruleta.
Es como el que no se hace una analítica por temor a que salga mal. No hay cosa más estúpida
En muchos cánceres prevenir es curar.


----------



## Narwhal (19 May 2019)

Yo me hice una hará un par de años por sangre en unas cacas y tal......... y no me resultó dolorosa ni molesta. No me enteré. Eso sí, todo empezó un poco tenso porque el médico me dijo que estuviese tranquilo a lo que yo respondí: "Cómo no voy a estar tranquilo si llevo 13 meses en lista de espera y sigo vivo. Si tuviese algo maligno ya la habría palmado"


----------



## TitusMagnificus (19 May 2019)

La Clínica de Navarra tiene una sede en Madrid y el Hospital de Madrid-Sanchinarro tiene mucha fama, por lo de tu segunda opinión


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Narwhal (22 May 2019)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> La Clínica de Navarra tiene una sede en Madrid y el Hospital de Madrid-Sanchinarro tiene mucha fama, por lo de tu segunda opinión
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Si, en esa clínica por entrar y tomar aire te piden ya 300 euros


----------



## Don Pelayo (22 May 2019)

Hola.

No quiero decir nada en este hilo más allá de desear mucha fuerza para el OP. 

Y pasar este vídeo, esperando que te ayude:

 

Un abrazo.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (23 May 2019)

Narwhal dijo:


> Si, en esa clínica por entrar y tomar aire te piden ya 300 euros



Y? Se trata de la vida del coflorero. Si busca una segunda opinión y puede, debe ir al mejor sitio.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (23 May 2019)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> La Clínica de Navarra tiene una sede en Madrid y el Hospital de Madrid-Sanchinarro tiene mucha fama, por lo de tu segunda opinión
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





Narwhal dijo:


> Si, en esa clínica por entrar y tomar aire te piden ya 300 euros



Efectivamente, es cara. 
Por desgracia un familiar político mío cercano le ha salido una metástasis de un cáncer que tuvo hace 6 años, y ha ido a la sede en Madrid de la Clínica de Navarra para tener una segunda opinión. 1300 euros de factura por 2 consultas y una biopsia. Se lo puede permitir, pero para alguna gente es pasta.


----------



## Adriano_ (23 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Coño, pues me he equivocado, pensaba que este hilo lo habia abierto Triptolemo y es de Tiburcio.
> 
> Rectifico.



Estas en la inopia, no se puede meter más la pata.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Adriano_ (23 May 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia antes de morir cuenta a qué florero denunció euromelon y por qué, cuenta toda la historia, no te vayas de este mundo sin que nos enteremos de quién es la rata esa.



Pero que quereis, que estire la pata o que?

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2019)

Louis Renault dijo:


> [QUOTE
> 
> No seas tonto y haz dos cosas.
> 1.Digestivo
> ...




Pues menuda gracia, oiga, o sea cada cinco años como minimo a poner el culo. Y si, yo tambien pienso que debo llevar ya tiempo con al menos algun que otro polipo por ahi dentro. De hecho pienso que posiblemente ya tambien a partir de los 40 o por ahi.

Yo me hice el año pasado un par de analisis de heces, pero era para el tratamiento del helicobacter pylori, y supongo que ahi no comprobaron si pudiese tener tambien sangre en las heces. En el primer analisis habia dado positivo por lo de la bacteria esa, y en el segundo ya di negativo.

En fin, es una putada esto de ir haciendose viejo. Pero en mi familia no se de nadie que se hubiera tenido que hacer nunca una colonoscopia y me sigue dando bastante recelo.

Al final, empiezas con las colonoscopias, luego pasas tambien a los tactos rectales, y tu vida en el mejor de los casos ya se reduce basicamente a que te metan de vez en cuando un dedo o un tubo por el culo antes de que palmes.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 May 2019)

Calma jamingos, calma. Yo sigo como estaba, no pude ir a el TAC de torax y ahora a esperar otros 10 o 15 dias para que me citen y despues reunion con los orcólogos.

Creo que Burriagas no se hace fuerte con mi tratamiento con mms, jiño mejor y casi nunca veo rastros de sangre que antes era a diario .

QUE PAZUZU NOS PROTEJA.

Un saludo y un abrazoc, y gracias a TODOS.

Pdt. Lo siento pero no tengo tiempo ahora para nutrir al personal.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 May 2019)

ánimo Tibur. mantenos informados

un abrazo


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 May 2019)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> ánimo Tibur. mantenos informados
> 
> un abrazo




Gracias amigo Cuchillo, lo haré. 

Melaspiro.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2019)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Ahora mismo en muchos sitios te sedan totalmente y ni te enteras. O sea indolora total. La preparación es incómoda, pero en todo caso qué son esas incomodidades si te pueden descubrir y extirpar en la misma prueba pólipos que de dejarlos ahí con seguridad degeneran en cáncer. La colonos copia debería ser obligatoria desde los 50 e incluso antes si hay riesgos hereditarios o síntomas. No hay excusas. Si estuviéramos en África ok, pero aquí no hay excusas y son ganas de jugar a la ruleta.
> Es como el que no se hace una analítica por temor a que salga mal. No hay cosa más estúpida
> En muchos cánceres prevenir es curar.



Eso de que los polipos degeneren en cancer con seguridad no lo tengo tan claro. Seguramente habra mucha gente que tenga polipos y ni lo sepa ni se llegue a enterar nunca de que los tenga.

Por mucha prevencion que exista, el cancer continua ganando la partida, por la sencilla razon de que siguen sin conocerse a ciencia cierta todas sus causas.

Es mas, en el caso del cancer de colon, seguramente cada vez sera mas habitual a edades mas tempranas, como ya pasa con el de mama, y dudo mucho que eso se solucione mandando a todo el mundo a hacerse colonoscopias incluso ya desde la infancia.

El estres, los habitos de vida, y por supuesto toda la mierda que se le echa a la comida tienen dificil solucion o prevencion.

Por cada tipo de cancer en el que se incrementen el numero de curaciones, tambien a su vez se incrementaran el numero de nuevos casos, o directamente iran surgiendo otros nuevos tipos de canceres.

La unica prevencion infalible es o no llegar a nacer, o suicidarse antes de llegar a enfermar o hacerse viejo.

La cuestion es lograr que el cancer sea una enfermedad perfectamente curable y reversible, y ante ese reto, creo que la medicina todavia continua estando a años luz de distancia. Por no mencionar que a los grandes emporios farmaceuticos probablemente les convendria mas que se cronificase antes de llegar a lograr una cura definitiva para el cancer.

Vuelvo a una cosa que mencione en un post anterior. Mi abuela solo era capaz de cagar tomandose unas gotas de evacuol, y murio con 86 tacos sin que yo sepa le hicieran nunca una puta colonoscopia.


----------



## Lord Vader (23 May 2019)

No te encomiendes a cosas que no sabes ni lo que son. Ni siquiera en broma, amigo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Calma jamingos, calma. Yo sigo como estaba, no pude ir a el TAC de torax y ahora a esperar otros 10 o 15 dias para que me citen y despues reunion con los orcólogos.
> 
> Creo que Burriagas no se hace fuerte con mi tratamiento con mms, jiño mejor y casi nunca veo rastros de sangre que antes era a diario .
> 
> ...



A Antonio Gala le habian detectado un cancer de colon, y el tipo ya se veia desahuciado:

Antonio Gala: "Padezco un cáncer de difícil extirpación"

Pero el caso es que varios años despues ya no lo veia tan negro:

Antonio Gala: «Me han declarado libre del cáncer de colon»

Y que yo sepa todavia sigue vivito y coleando con 88 tacos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2019)

Gurney dijo:


> Efectivamente, es cara.
> Por desgracia un familiar político mío cercano le ha salido una metástasis de un cáncer que tuvo hace 6 años, y ha ido a la sede en Madrid de la Clínica de Navarra para tener una segunda opinión. 1300 euros de factura por 2 consultas y una biopsia. Se lo puede permitir, pero para alguna gente es pasta.



Para alguna gente, dice.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 May 2019)

Que pasa neeeeeeengs, ya tengo cita en orcología para este jueves. 
Cada vez que piso el hospital me da mas asco todo, solo hay doctoras niñatas, una plaga oijan.

Me han jodido la semana, con lo bien que estaba olvidao de tó.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 May 2019)

Lord Vader dijo:


> No te encomiendes a cosas que no sabes ni lo que son. Ni siquiera en broma, amigo.



Jojojoujjuass, hamijo, voy de la mano de Pazuzu ende que nací.

Pdt. Jamijo abrechálets Triptolemo, mus han confundío muaj muaj. Jodido Davitín.


----------



## Vosk (28 May 2019)

Un gran saludo Don Tiburcio


----------



## ACICUETANO (28 May 2019)

Un abrazo Tiburcio y espero que el tratamiento con mms te valla muy bien!!!!!


----------



## Triptolemo (28 May 2019)

A la tarde me voy a segar a la huerta, no te asustes gurrumino, davitin me tiene algun resquemor, no se le pude reprochar maldad...
Pasalo bien entre chortinas enfermeras, espero que sean asi...
Un abrazo...


----------



## chickenotter (28 May 2019)

Que bueno que sigas estando por aqui Tiburcio, la verdad que me da cosa entrar al hilo por si leo alguna mala noticia, pero llevaba mucho tiempo sin visitar y ahora veo que sigues escribiendo, mis dies y ojala siga asi!!!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 May 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> A la tarde me voy a segar a la huerta, no te asustes gurrumino, davitin me tiene algun resquemor, no se le pude reprochar maldad...
> Pasalo bien entre chortinas enfermeras, espero que sean asi...
> Un abrazo...



Sí, si wenas están pero cuando me han tenido que meter un deo en el ojete ha sido fuido un mamarracho en vez de una piba.


----------



## Triptolemo (28 May 2019)

Mariano este año te mando una cesta de castañas nueces y avellanas...
Triptolemo dixit...
Sera de octubre...


----------



## Ulisses (28 May 2019)

Ánimo compañero¡ todo va a ir bien¡


----------



## cucerulo (28 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Sí, si wenas están pero cuando me han tenido que meter un deo en el ojete ha sido fuido un mamarracho en vez de una piba.



Ay, qué pardillo... haber dicho que eres una mujer en cuerpo de hombre y exiges que las exploraciones te las haga una doctora, no un mamarracho machista heteropatriarcal.


----------



## Oblo (28 May 2019)

Y ninguno en todo el hilo habrá dicho que pida préstamos y se vaya de putas, viajes y tome DMT, heroína y marihuana.

Voy a comprobarlo.


----------



## Oblo (28 May 2019)

Obvio.

Vosotros sois tan reales como el ratón Mickey.


----------



## Vorsicht (28 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Sí, si wenas están pero cuando me han tenido que meter un deo en el ojete ha sido fuido un mamarracho en vez de una piba.




Que me meo kbrn, he escupido el café!!!!


----------



## walda (28 May 2019)

Oie gurrumino, ¿has investigado sobre limitar hidratos de carbono? Se supone q las células tumorales se alimentan de glucosa. Y si mantienes la glucosa en sangre baja no dejarías avanzar al tumor.

Ayuno intermitente, cetosis y esas cosas tal vez sean beneficiosas.


----------



## cups (28 May 2019)

Espero que se recupere ud,y mucho ánimo.


Enviado desde mi LENNY3 MAX mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 May 2019)

Bilbainini dijo:


> Que me meo kbrn, he escupido el café!!!!



Me congratula henormemente.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 May 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Mariano este año te mando una cesta de castañas nueces y avellanas...
> Triptolemo dixit...
> Sera de octubre...




Si sigo vivo te lo comunicaré pa que me nutras con semejantes golosinas, tras lo cual serás recompensado con un buen fierro como corresponde a vuesa tamaña generosidac.


----------



## Triptolemo (30 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si sigo vivo te lo comunicaré pa que me nutras con semejantes golosinas, tras lo cual serás recompensado con un buen fierro como corresponde a vuesa tamaña generosidac.




¿Un fierro? Miedo me das...


----------



## m80586c (30 May 2019)

Ánimo tío 

Enviado desde mi zx spectrum 128k


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 May 2019)

Actualizo el rollo, acabo de venir de una visita con otra criatura de unos 23 tacos, oncóloja, otra visita inutil que me dice lo mismo que la anterior, quimio quimio , no me dan opcion a otra cosa, me tenían ya preparado un implante subcutaneo para mayor comodidac a la hora de enchufarme el tóxico sabiendo de antemano que soy reacio total al tema.

El miercoles otra vez cita con OTRA, orcóloga que me va a decir lo mismo.

Hasta la misma polla jamijors.

Al final me pego un tiro muajajajjjjj .

Pdt. Hoy es día de borrachera gostosa y a correr.


----------



## ACICUETANO (30 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Actualizo el rollo, acabo de venir de una visita con otra criatura de unos 23 tacos, oncóloja, otra visita inutil que me dice lo mismo que la anterior, quimio quimio , no me dan opcion a otra cosa, me tenían ya preparado un implante subcutaneo para mayor comodidac a la hora de enchufarme el tóxico sabiendo de antemano que soy reacio total al tema.
> 
> El miercoles otra vez cita con OTRA, orcóloga que me va a decir lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Un abrazo Tiburcio y a ver si das con un doctor y doctora que no tenga tan recientes los libros y le haya dado por pensar un poco por su cuenta. Es que un recién salido del cascarón poco más va a saber que lo que le han enseñado .


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 May 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Un fierro? Miedo me das...



Juas juas, le tengo reservado un bardeo para hombres bragados .


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 May 2019)

ACICUETANO dijo:


> Un abrazo Tiburcio y a ver si das con un doctor y doctora que no tenga tan recientes los libros y le haya dado por pensar un poco por su cuenta. Es que un recién salido del cascarón poco más va a saber que lo que le han enseñado .




Penosamente eso no existe , están todos dentro imbuidos por lo establecido y no hay más.

La pena es que el Doc Smocking, médico oficial del floro no sea del ramo concreto canceroso, estoy seguro de que me apañaba el asunto en un pis pas , por lo sano y radicál.


----------



## Triptolemo (30 May 2019)

Me voy a la juerta, pasa buena tarde...
Me gustan los bardeos, jejejeje...


----------



## davitin (30 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Penosamente eso no existe , están todos dentro imbuidos por lo establecido y no hay más.
> 
> La pena es que el Doc Smocking, médico oficial del floro no sea del ramo concreto canceroso, estoy seguro de que me apañaba el asunto en un pis pas , por lo sano y radicál.



Doc Smoking es más de la rama del SIDA.


----------



## Zen Ta (30 May 2019)

Dicen que el cáncer se alimenta de glucosa, por lo que es lógico pensar que una dieta cetogénica te puede ayudar, pero eso dependerá del tipo de metabolismo que tengas. Te dejo un par de vidrios Tibur a ver si te ayudan. Este nota es un crack:

* 

 

 *


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Doc Smoking es más de la rama del SIDA.



Sí, vale, ambas especialidades son lo mismo, no saben ni por donde coño andan, por eso Smocking se ríe de todo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 May 2019)

Me voy a por otras 2 latas de birra que me se han acabao .

Joder, que desahogo mas jrande florear en este foro por Dios bendito.


----------



## Zen Ta (30 May 2019)

¿Qué tipo de metabolismo tienes Tibur? ¿Pasivo o activo?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 May 2019)

Zen Ta dijo:


> ¿Qué tipo de metabolismo tienes Tibur? ¿Pasivo o activo?



No sé, supongo que hiperactivo, soy como un puto roedor siempre con las constantes vitales al límite desde que nací jamigo..


----------



## emosidongañado. (30 May 2019)

¿No se puede operar eso?

¿Estás bien? ¿Tienes Dolores?


----------



## Zen Ta (30 May 2019)

Tendrías un metabolismo activo si duermes mal o duermes y no descansas bien, si te sienta mal la verdura pero te sienta mejor la carne... 
Por lo visto, para combatir el cáncer es mejor tener un metabolismo pasivo y le viene bien la dieta cetogénica restringida de azúcares e hidratos, pero si es activo la idea es que lo "tranquilices". Entonces una dieta cetogénica no te haría nada bien. Es cierto que nadie tiene la cura pero se pueden hacer cosas para mejorar tu situación o al menos para que no empeore. Creo que ahora mismo deberías poner tu atención en la alimentación, el descanso y en darle al cuerpo alimentos que no van a acelerarlo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 May 2019)

Zen Ta dijo:


> Tendrías un metabolismo activo si duermes mal o duermes y no descansas bien, si te sienta mal la verdura pero te sienta mejor la carne...
> Por lo visto, para combatir el cáncer es mejor tener un metabolismo pasivo y le viene bien la dieta cetogénica restringida de azúcares e hidratos, pero si es activo la idea es que lo "tranquilices". Entonces una dieta cetogénica no te haría nada bien. Es cierto que nadie tiene la cura pero se pueden hacer cosas para mejorar tu situación o al menos para que no empeore. Creo que ahora mismo deberías poner tu atención en la alimentación, el descanso y en darle al cuerpo alimentos que no van a acelerarlo.



Gracias. Como digo a todos los que bienintencionadamente me proponéis un tipo u otro de alternativa, aquí, ahbría que amputar del tirón, cuando la cosa, Burriagas, está ya tan gordo hasta el punto de que cada día me cuesta más soltar los mojones , eso no tiene vuelta de hoja por que lo veo y experimento de primera mano .

No puedo seguir o probar tamaño montón de cosas .


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 May 2019)

Superdoritoman dijo:


> ¿No se puede operar eso?
> 
> ¿Estás bien? ¿Tienes Dolores?




Segun las médicas no se puede operar sin antes quimioterapizar, ni bajo mi consentimiento y asunción de toda la responsabilidad siquiera 

Estoy de putamadre, salvo que a veces no cago como me gustaría, tambien tengo retortijones recurrentes por la acumulación de gases que no son fáciles de soltar (burriagas hijodeputa).


----------



## emosidongañado. (30 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Segun las médicas no se puede operar sin antes quimioterapizar, ni bajo mi consentimiento y asunción de toda la responsabilidad siquiera
> 
> Estoy de putamadre, salvo que a veces no cago como me gustaría, tambien tengo retortijones recurrentes por la acumulación de gases que no son fáciles de soltar (burriagas hijodeputa).



No sé que recomendar, sólo decirte que disfrutes de esas birras  Dosfruta de tu familia y de la compañía de los tuyos.


----------



## Zen Ta (30 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Segun las médicas no se puede operar sin antes quimioterapizar, ni bajo mi consentimiento y asunción de toda la responsabilidad siquiera
> 
> Estoy de putamadre, salvo que a veces no cago como me gustaría, tambien tengo retortijones recurrentes por la acumulación de gases que no son fáciles de soltar (burriagas hijodeputa).



¿Y qué vas a hacer al final?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 May 2019)

Zen Ta dijo:


> ¿Y qué vas a hacer al final?



Te lo responderé el próximo jueves, ahora mismo voy como pollo sin cabeza en realidad, sincera y claramente te lo digo.


----------



## rayban00 (30 May 2019)

Después de mucho leer sobre el cáncer, lo que haría si yo fuera el autor del hilo haría lo siguiente:

- Ayuno de agua durante 30 días (no es una locura, hay muchos testimonios que han hecho un ayuno de un mes a base de agua mineralizada)

- Seguiría con una dieta cetogénica estricta + ayuno intermitente 16/8

- Incorporaría la crema budwing en la dieta

- Eliminar el estrés.

- Beber mucha agua mineralizada 

- Comería después de ese gran ayuno cada 3-5 días una vez al día.

Con este protocolo paras el organismo y el aparato digestivo, le darás descanso, le darás la oportunidad al cuerpo de autocurarse con autofagia. Aumentarás la oxigenación de las células con el agua y la crema budwing.


----------



## Narwhal (30 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Actualizo el rollo, acabo de venir de una visita con otra criatura de unos 23 tacos, oncóloja, otra visita inutil que me dice lo mismo que la anterior, quimio quimio , no me dan opcion a otra cosa, me tenían ya preparado un implante subcutaneo para mayor comodidac a la hora de enchufarme el tóxico sabiendo de antemano que soy reacio total al tema.
> 
> El miercoles otra vez cita con OTRA, orcóloga que me va a decir lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Tibur y estas segundas y próximas terceras opiniones están siendo todas por el Sistema Público?? Te dan esa opción?? Y si es por privado, ¿Cómo no vas a algún otro más veterano???


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 May 2019)

Narwhal dijo:


> Tibur y estas segundas y próximas terceras opiniones están siendo todas por el Sistema Público?? Te dan esa opción?? Y si es por privado, ¿Cómo no vas a algún otro más veterano???



No son opiniones terceras ni segundas, son las mismas primeras para marear al paciente, todo público, lo mismo de lo mismo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 May 2019)

Ciertamente es de la medicina mas caruna que existe en lo que a emolumentos posteriores se refiere pa cada cual, como pa que nó la promocionen.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 May 2019)

Pues si, el que se mete a oncólogo y lo hace por la causa que dices ya de antemano se puede decir que no es por vocación sino por inducción jaja, por decirlo asín jojojoj.

No confío en nada ni nadie y menos en estos temas.

Sobre la quimio no es que imagine tronco, es que he veído mucho , mas de lo deseable, un asco chabalote jajjaj, ¿crees que lo que digo y pienso es por amor a llevar la contraria?.


----------



## megadeth (30 May 2019)

Tiburcio, acabo de ver el hilo, solo puedo darte ánimos y proporcionarte información que posiblemente ya sepas pero bueno, nunca está de más. 

Te recomiendo que sigas al doctor Ernesto Prieto Gatagrós. Tiene un montón de información en internete. Es un máquina. y si pudieras acudir a su clínica pues ya sería la ostia pero supongo que será imposible salvo que seas un potentado económico porque está en Buenos Aires. Es el de este docu:

 


Y luego, ya si te ves con ganas, yo me empaparía de la web www.cancerintegral.com Hay muchísma información cojonuda, pero es algo farragoso.

En todo caso, muchísimo ánimo y disfruta de la vida y de los tuyos, que es lo importante.

Un abrazo grande (no homo)


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 May 2019)

Necesito mas birra , voy a por otras 4 latas y que le jodan a Pazuzu al cancer a Burriagas y asy puta madre en bragas juuarrrrrffffffffffjjssss.


----------



## plakaplaka (30 May 2019)

No he leido el hilo entero.
Si los tumores de hígado y colon son operables tras pasar por la quimio, deberías intentarlo.
Si ya hay metástasis por más órganos, o hay tumores (hígado?) que no pueden eliminar de ninguna manera, continuaría con el tratamiento de birras, arroz con lubrigante y dos mulatas semanales.


----------



## Bestiaju (30 May 2019)

No quería participar en este hilo porque hablar sobre un caso que no conoces es una irresponsabilidad. Ni siquiera me he leído una décima parte.

Solo comentar que operarse sin intentar tratarse las metástasis es absurdo. Perdona la franqueza pero es lo que hay. Lo que te va a matar es posiblemente la progresión del tumor en hígado o cualquier otro órgano vital con infiltración metastásica. Hasta que eso no se controle lo demás es perder el tiempo.

Para cargarte esas metástasis necesitas Qtx (quimioterapia) es el único tratamiento a día de hoy para un estadio avanzado y diseminado. No es un tratamiento óptimo pero es el único que hay. Llevan décadas intentandolo con inmunoterapia, pero sin resultandos concluyentes y nunca fuera de un ensayo clínico. 

Por tanto en un caso avanzado como el tuyo hay que ir a por todo. El tumor primario y las metástasis. Para lo uno se puede usar la cirugía, para lo segundo solo se puede usar radio y quimio. Y no hay más. Dejar lo segundo y tratar solo lo primero no tiene ningún sentido salvo que se tuviese intención paliativa.

No te voy a engañar, la cosa está jodida, supongo que ya te lo habrán dicho. Pero también es verdad que ciertos pacientes son "especiales". Muchas veces te dan sorpresas que no te esperas. Así pues el "milagro" es posible, aunque no probable. 

Suerte.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 May 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Actualizo el rollo, acabo de venir de una visita con otra criatura de unos 23 tacos, oncóloja, otra visita inutil que me dice lo mismo que la anterior, quimio quimio , no me dan opcion a otra cosa, me tenían ya preparado un implante subcutaneo para mayor comodidac a la hora de enchufarme el tóxico sabiendo de antemano que soy reacio total al tema.
> 
> El miercoles otra vez cita con OTRA, *orcóloga* que me va a decir lo mismo.
> 
> ...



¿Vas a una *ESPECIALISTA EN ORCOS*? 

No desconfíes tanto de los profesionales jóvenes. Muchas veces están menos quemados, tienen más motivación y una formación reciente y más moderna.

Los más implicados(implicadas, concretamente) en la ultitud de consultas a las que llevo a mis padres son jovencitas. Y también eficaces.
Para un tema de mi padre le llevamos por lo privado a una revisión y el experimentado y eminente doctor no le vio algo que poco después le llevó a urgencias y una jovencita médica se lo operó. Y eso ¡por lo privado, pagando!
Mi padre alguna vez entró con miedo por ejemplo para hacerse leves intervenciones o para operaciones serias cuando vio que el personal eran todo jovencitas. Para un hombre mayor que le opere una rodilla una jovencita que encima parece más joven de lo que es le resultaba algo preocupante(decía ¿pero esta no será aún estudiante?). Pero tras haber quedado siempre contento ya ha perdido ese miedo.
Experiencia con oncólogas jovencitas también tenemos. Y cero quejas. La queja es con las listas de espera y todo eso.

En cuanto a médicos de familia digo lo mismo:aunque hay de todo los que llevan mucho tiempo ALGUNOS son más pasotas, racanean más los volantes a especialistas, etc...
No tengo pruebas estadísticas, solo te digo la estadística de mi familia, y créeme que llevo años acudiendo a muchas consultas.


----------



## rayban00 (30 May 2019)

Los oncólogos deberían estar en prisión por pasarse por el forro el código deontologico de medicina. 

Son unos matasanos, la única terapia es siempre siempre la misma: o químio o químio, y quizás radioterapia.

¿Tanto estudiar para eso?

He visto fallecer a un familiar con cáncer de estómago y viendo que tenía caquexia (no pongo fotos por ser muy desagradable) le aconsejaba que comiera, pero que comiera libremente, claro que sí, lo que quisiera, eso le ayudaba a engordar.

Cada bombón de chocolate que la vi comiendo en navidades era como ver a la parca tocándole el hombro. ¿Cómo puedes recomendarle que coma libremente, cuando esta más que demostrado que el tumor se alimenta de glucosa?

Si hasta la prueba PET/TC alimentan al paciente con glucosa en sangre para detectar donde están localizados los tumores.

Dejad de endiosar a los médicos. Los habrá bueno y malos, los habrán que están quemados, los habrá que se metieron en esto por tradición, pero no les gusta, y los habrá que han volcado su vida en la medicina porque es su pasión.

Y me paso la nota de selectividad por el forro de los cojones, vamos, como si memorizar como loritos te de un poder divino.


----------



## J-Z (30 May 2019)

quema toda la plata en un yate con putes


----------



## McNulty (30 May 2019)

rayban00 dijo:


> Los oncólogos deberían estar en prisión por pasarse por el forro el código deontologico de medicina.
> 
> Son unos matasanos, la única terapia es siempre siempre la misma: o químio o químio, y quizás radioterapia.
> 
> ...



Aún así, es 100 veces mejor un mal medico, que cualquier magufo que diga que el cáncer se cura haciendo Reiki.


----------



## juantxxxo (30 May 2019)

ÁNIMO TÍO. No comparto tu decisión, pero lo comprendo y lo respeto.

UN ABRAZO FUERTE


----------



## Kurten (30 May 2019)

Tibur, estoicismo picha, alimento para el alma. Lee a Marco Aurelio y a Séneca y a seguir luchando tio. Ánimo


----------



## Narwhal (30 May 2019)

Zen Ta dijo:


> Tendrías un metabolismo activo si duermes mal o duermes y no descansas bien, si te sienta mal la verdura pero te sienta mejor la carne...
> Por lo visto, para combatir el cáncer es mejor tener un metabolismo pasivo y le viene bien la dieta cetogénica restringida de azúcares e hidratos, pero si es activo *la idea es que lo "tranquilices*. Entonces una dieta cetogénica no te haría nada bien. Es cierto que nadie tiene la cura pero se pueden hacer cosas para mejorar tu situación o al menos para que no empeore. Creo que ahora mismo deberías poner tu atención en la alimentación, el descanso y en darle al cuerpo alimentos que no van a acelerarlo.



¿Podría profundizar en eso? ¿Qué es eso de tranquilizar un metabolismo? Yo duermo de pena y las verduras me sientan tan mal que hasta me las han prohibido en casa.


----------



## Zen Ta (30 May 2019)

Narwhal dijo:


> ¿Podría profundizar en eso? ¿Qué es eso de tranquilizar un metabolismo? Yo duermo de pena y las verduras me sientan tan mal que hasta me las han prohibido en casa.



Con una dieta rica en magnesio y potasio, cambiar el ritmo del sueño, procurar eliminar estrés, hacer relajación (meditación por ejemplo) todo eso se supone que ayuda a tener un metabolismo pasivo. Luego puedes hacer el ayuno intermitente, el mejor es el de 16/8 un día sí y otro no, y ya luego podrías pasar a la cetogénica.


----------



## Narwhal (30 May 2019)

Zen Ta dijo:


> Con una dieta rica en magnesio y potasio, cambiar el ritmo del sueño, procurar eliminar estrés, hacer relajación (meditación por ejemplo) todo eso se supone que ayuda a tener un metabolismo pasivo. Luego puedes hacer el ayuno intermitente, el mejor es el de 16/8 un día sí y otro no, y ya luego podrías pasar a la cetogénica.



Estuve suplementando con magnesio hace unos años porque lo recomendaban para los dolores de espalda. Posteriormente un traumatólogo me dijo, creo que con buen criterio, que tomar magnesio cuando no tienes déficit del mismo en analíticas puede ser por lógica contraproducente a medio plazo.
Eliminar el estrés, dormir mejor, por lógica es saludable y tradicionalmente se ha creido popularmente su relación con el cáncer, pero al igual que en los vídeos que ha puesto antes se dice que no hay evidencia científica de la relación del cáncer y la genética, tampoco lo hay respecto al estrés.Estrés psicológico y el cáncer 
Respecto al ayuno a lo mejor me animo, el problema es no sé si será saludable a los que tenemos una constitución delgada y perdemos 1 kg por día de estrés, y el estómago echo un cristo.....


----------



## Zen Ta (30 May 2019)

No sé mucho todavía sobre el ayuno intermitente la verdad y sobre el metabolismo activo sé poco porque el mío es pasivo. Pero bueno, si investigas seguro que das con algunos buenos consejos. Parece que el ayuno intermitente es la hostia y termina regulando y desintoxicando el organismo. Si pierdes peso por los nervios y el estrés cuando te toque comer haz una ingesta rica en carbohidratos e igual así compensas, no sé. Todo es verlo y probar lo que a cada uno le vaya mejor.


----------



## Cipotex (30 May 2019)

Mucho animo y a luchar; disfruta de tu gente todo lo que puedas y que tengas la mejor calidad de vida posible. Un abrazo!!!


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (30 May 2019)

No pierdes nada por probar presuntos remdios alternativos anatematizados por la medicina oficial, como el BIRM y el Renovén (antiguo _Bio_-_Bac_).


----------



## plakaplaka (31 May 2019)

No pierde nada si ya se ha dado por desahuciado.
Si con quimio+cirugía tiene posibilidades, con la magufada alternativa lo pierde TODO.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 May 2019)

Joder, estoy como el espíritu de la golosina, 47,5 kg recién pesado, como para ponerme a ayunar o pillar una anemia quimioterápica juasjuasjuas.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 May 2019)

Kurten dijo:


> Tibur, estoicismo picha, alimento para el alma. Lee a Marco Aurelio y a Séneca y a seguir luchando tio. Ánimo




Estóico soy bastante, toda la vida me ha dolido algo y rara vez he tomado ná para quitarmelo, y endiluego que me dan ganas de agarrar la mochila de supervivencia y largarme a un campo guapo a terminar de asceta perdido, lo jodido es que la puta mochila pesa un huevo y uno está como está


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 May 2019)

Conceptron dijo:


> FUMATE UNOS BUENOS MAIS DE SATIVA Y TE ABRIRAN EL APETITO
> 
> 
> IGUAL NO SIRVE DE MUCHO PERO AL MENOS ESTARAS MAS FELIZ



Tengo un tarro bastante amplio con peyote purple reserva del año pasado en conserva para un futuro atiborre posible, me fumo un petardo muy esporadicamente y dura y dura.

Todavia estoy dudando si poner una maceta con una planta mas que nada para entretenerme por que me gusta plantar de todo y no hay plantuca mas agradecida que la matuja pero creo que por una o por otra cuando tenga que estar fuera muchos dias por ejemplo si me operan se quedará frita y eso si que no oijan.


----------



## Hasta los... (31 May 2019)

Mucho ánimo y mucha fuerza, conforero.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (31 May 2019)

Si eres ateo no te lo tomes a mal Tiburcio, lo hago con buena intención:

Rezaré por ti...tanto por tu vida, como por tu alma si se va. ❤

Dios te mantenga entre nosotros y te de la oportunidad de seguir sembrando sonrisas como hasta ahora. 
Eres un grande.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (31 May 2019)

En mi fa. Ilia han habido varios casos. Un tío mío se compró mierdas que siempre quiso cuando le dijeron que tenía 2 meses, huevas sneteras caras a rebanadas. Etc..


----------



## little hammer (31 May 2019)

No sé qué decir.

De ser cierto lo lamentó mucho.


----------



## JoJete (31 May 2019)

Impactado por el hilo y por la valentía con la que afronta la muerte el OP,

a todos nos llegará...el día que a mi me toque espero afrontarlo con la misma entereza que Vd,

Buen viaje y buena partida hacia el mas allá (si es que hay algo rogaría nos envíe una señal) 

El resto de días que le queden aprovéchelos al máximo con sus seres queridos que se lleven un gran recuerdo de vd..


----------



## Bestiaju (31 May 2019)

rayban00 dijo:


> Los oncólogos deberían estar en prisión por pasarse por el forro el código deontologico de medicina.
> 
> Son unos matasanos, la única terapia es siempre siempre la misma: o químio o químio, y quizás radioterapia.
> 
> ...



No podía faltar el puto retrasado de guardia.... 

--------------------------------------------------------

Por otro lado....

Tiburcio, COME LO QUE TE SALGA DE LOS COJONES, BEBE (sin pasarse), VETE DE PUTAS SI TIENES GANAS y FUMATE un porrete si eso te motiva (aunque no soy yo muy de drogas).

Cuando ya llegas a cierto punto toda privación absurda no sirve de nada. Disfruta lo que puedas y en paz.

Y FÍJATE lo que te digo, si quieres tomar alguna chorrada alternativa, yo que sé, infusiones, hacer meditación, hincharte de espinacas o tomar vitamina C... HAZLO. No te va a servir de nada, pero si estás de buen humor y tú piensas que te hace bien, te hará bien.... NUNCA desprecies un buen efecto placebo. La mente humana ES PODEROSA, más de lo que parece.

Todo lo que te ayude a estar de buen ánimo y tener confianza es bueno. Siempre que no hagas tonterías claro. Así que si has leído por ahí que las infusiones de romero son la polla en vinagre y curan el cáncer... en serio tú mismo. No te prives.

Eso sí, si ves que eres capaz de soportarlo y ES EFECTIVO, tratate también como Dios manda, porque aunque no sea frecuente de vez en cuando suena la flauta.


----------



## JimTonic (31 May 2019)

si eres de madrid te doy el telefono de alguna chica que lo vas a flipar (150 la hora + hotel) pero merece mucho la pena. Necesitas coche


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 May 2019)

rayban00 dijo:


> Los oncólogos deberían estar en prisión por pasarse por el forro el código deontologico de medicina.
> 
> Son unos matasanos, la única terapia es siempre siempre la misma: o químio o químio, y quizás radioterapia.
> 
> ...



Sí, les falta ese complemento del tema de la alimentación. Por lo general no lo hace ningún oncólogo que yo conozca(ni viejos, ni jóvenes ,ni por lo público ni por lo privado) salvo que el tema de alimentación se relacione mucho con ese cáncer. Por ejemplo cáncer de colon, aconsejan o desaconsejan ciertos alimentos. O conozco a una oncóloga joven que aconsejó a una paciente que evitase el azúcar porque el trataiento hormonal podía fomentar la diabetes entre uno de sus efectos. 
Pero de forma genérica no aconsejan a cualquiera por cualquier cáncer que evite el azúcar. 
Si vas por cáncer de piel sí que te aconsejan evitar al sol y salir con protector solar todo el año. 
Si es cáncer de pulmón aconsejarán dejar de fumar. Y así con cada tumor...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Jun 2019)

Pues nada shurmijos, que estoy hasta los cojones, esto empieza a doler y estoy en 47 kg jaja, y quieren quimioterapizarme, osea les suda la polla que pille una anemia asegurada y que me se quede el sistema inmune pa TRiana, joder que puta mierda de medicina oncológica, me tenían ya preparado el papelote para firmar el consentimiento para meterme un cacharro en la arteria como entrada de la puta quimio, y ya les he dicho 7 veces que de momento paso pero es como hablar con las paredes, lo establecido y de ahí no salen.

Si cuando me duela mucho y vaya a pedir morfina o lo que cojones sea y me empiecen con impedimentos la voy a liar muy pero que muy parda.

Me voy a releer el libro How we die, de Sherwin Nuland que leí hace muchos años, y mi única medicina es pillar la moto y estripar, ahí se me olvida todo y más.

Este libro que digo es muy recomendable, sus lo aseguro, mirad una pinopsis.

El autor, descendiente de una familia de emigrantes rusos judíos, nació en el Bronx neoyorquino en 1930. Fue un médico reconocido en el tratamiento del cáncer, y él mismo murió de cáncer de próstata a los 83 años, pero en esta reconocida obra presenta las formas más frecuentes de morir, además del cáncer, y cómo la enfrentan el enfermo y la familia. Las causas más frecuentes de muerte en los Estados Unidos son: enfermedades del corazón, cáncer, Alzheimer, sida, accidentes, asesinato y suicidio. Cada una de ellas es presentada desde el punto de vista médico, con tal detalle de los procesos, de los órganos, de los tejidos, de las células y los virus, de las consecuencias para todo el organismo, que a un lector común como yo le parece estar asistiendo a una clase superior de anatomía y patología. Presenta también acontecimientos y sucesos de esas muertes que muchas veces espantan o encogen el alma. Por ejemplo el asesinato de una niña de 9 años en plena calle, delante de su mamá y hermanita, o el proceso de Alzheimer progresivo de un hombre que había vivido 50 años de matrimonio con su esposa y se habían querido extraordinariamente, y cómo el proceso degenerativo le lleva a él a desconocerla y agredirla. El autor mismo tuvo que asistir a Harvey, su hermano querido, enfermo de cáncer terminal, y relata el proceso con todo el dolor del acompañamiento a él y a su propia familia.

Trabaja también temas relacionados como la esperanza de curarse, que todos los enfermos terminales tratan de mantener hasta el final de sus vidas, esperando que ocurra un milagro de la medicina; el autor se inclina por animar al paciente a reconciliarse con la muerte, cosa que ocurre pocas veces, salvo en contextos religiosos o en personalidades especiales. La mayor dignidad de la muerte es la dignidad de la vida que se ha llevado, afirma categóricamente. La esperanza reside en el significado de lo que han sido nuestras vidas.

El último capítulo está dedicado a cómo se ha sentido él como doctor, qué lo ha impulsado a resolver el gran acertijo que significa la enfermedad, que no es igual en unos que en otros. La pasión por la medicina, que tiene tanto o más de acertijo intelectual que de amorosa entrega al que sufre. Confiesa que no escuchó suficientemente a una paciente de 92 años que no quería ser operada, sino que prefería morir en paz. La atención médica tiene que ser conjugada con la ética del respeto a una muerte digna. Las unidades de cuidados intensivos simbolizan muy bien la negativa de esta sociedad a aceptar la naturalidad e incluso la necesidad de una muerte digna. “Para muchos de los pacientes terminales, los cuidados intensivos, con el aislamiento entre extraños, acaban con su esperanza de no ser abandonados en sus últimas horas. De hecho, ellos son abandonados, pero eso sí, con las mejores intenciones de un personal altamente profesional que apenas los conoce”.

“En épocas pasadas la hora de la muerte se veía como el momento de la santidad espiritual, y de la última comunión con los que se dejaban atrás. Los moribundos esperaban que eso fuera así y no se les negaba fácilmente. Era su consuelo y el consuelo de sus seres queridos para la partida y especialmente el cese de las miserias que les habían muy probablemente precedido. Para muchos esta última comunión era el foco no sólo del sentido de que se les había otorgado una buena muerte, sino de la esperanza que tenían en la existencia de Dios y de la vida en el más allá”.

Un escrito sincero, que critica indirectamente el afán de la ciencia moderna, especialmente de la medicina de controlarlo todo y rinde tributo al límite natural de la condición humana. Las reflexiones que presenta sobre su propia muerte muestran a un hombre que supo vivir con gran sentido su profesión de médico y que supo que algún día tendría que pasar por los trances que él mismo ayudó tantas veces a superar.


----------



## Narwhal (1 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Pues nada shurmijos, que estoy hasta los cojones, esto empieza a doler y estoy en 47 kg jaja, y quieren quimioterapizarme, osea les suda la polla que pille una anemia asegurada y que me se quede el sistema inmune pa TRiana, joder que puta mierda de medicina oncológica, me tenían ya preparado el papelote para firmar el consentimiento para meterme un cacharro en la arteria como entrada de la puta quimio, y ya les he dicho 7 veces que de momento paso pero es como hablar con las paredes, lo establecido y de ahí no salen.
> 
> Si cuando me duela mucho y vaya a pedir morfina o lo que cojones sea y me empiecen con impedimentos la voy a liar muy pero que muy parda.



¿Por qué estás en 47 kilos? ¿De dónde venías? ¿Cuánto mides? Profundice un poco más en esto Tiburcio. La orcóloga qué te dice en consulta sobre lo que tú mismo planteas de la anemia y sistema inmune??


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Jun 2019)

Narwhal dijo:


> ¿Por qué estás en 47 kilos? ¿De dónde venías? ¿Cuánto mides? Profundice un poco más en esto Tiburcio. La orcóloga qué te dice en consulta sobre lo que tú mismo planteas de la anemia y sistema inmune??



Mido 1,65, una minucia de persona pero mi peso normal eran unos 55 toda la vida, llevo sangrando 6 meses mas lo que chupa Burriagas.

Todo eso se lo voy a plantear este proximo miercoles a OTRA oncóloga que creo que tiene experiencia, hasta ahora todo han sido niñatas de medicina interna, radio, colonoscopia, urguencias, este miercoles tuve consulta con la primera orcóloga jajajajaj, todo niñitas en practicas, mi hermana se descononaba al salr, y todas te ponen en una camilla al final del paripé y te palpan las tripas jajajjajajaj es que me descojono, ninguna ha sido capaz hasta ahora de palpar a Burriagas jojojojojojoo yo solo tengo que apretar el lugar adecuado y es que salta el hijo de puta juasjuasjuas, me podeis tomar a cachondeo pero es tal cual lo cuento.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Jun 2019)

Lo sospecho si es que al final no me presto a la quimio, supongo que si no entras por el aro aluego te tratarán como a un proscrito.


----------



## Narwhal (1 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Mido 1,65, una minucia de persona pero mi peso normal eran unos 55 toda la vida, llevo sangrando 6 meses mas lo que chupa Burriagas.
> 
> Todo eso se lo voy a plantear este proximo miercoles a OTRA oncóloga que creo que tiene experiencia, hasta ahora todo han sido niñatas de medicina interna, radio, colonoscopia, urguencias, este miercoles tuve consulta con la primera orcóloga jajajajaj, todo niñitas en practicas, mi hermana se descononaba al salr, y todas te ponen en una camilla al final del paripé y te palpan las tripas jajajjajajaj es que me descojono, ninguna ha sido capaz hasta ahora de palpar a Burriagas jojojojojojoo yo solo tengo que apretar el lugar adecuado y es que salta el hijo de puta juasjuasjuas, me podeis tomar a cachondeo pero es tal cual lo cuento.



Ahhh vale compañero, que tu peso normal eran 55. Bueno pues el miércoles estaremos pendientes del hilo. No te pongas a ayunar como ahora se dice tanto por aquí que ya sería lo que nos faltaba.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Jun 2019)

Coñó, me acaba de nutrir Calvopez, ya me iré mas contento pal Baljala


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Mido 1,65, una minucia de persona pero mi peso normal eran unos 55 toda la vida, llevo sangrando 6 meses mas lo que chupa Burriagas.
> 
> Todo eso se lo voy a plantear este proximo miercoles a OTRA oncóloga que creo que tiene experiencia, hasta ahora todo han sido niñatas de medicina interna, radio, colonoscopia, urguencias, este miercoles tuve consulta con la primera orcóloga jajajajaj, todo niñitas en practicas, mi hermana se descononaba al salr, y todas te ponen en una camilla al final del paripé y te palpan las tripas jajajjajajaj es que me descojono, ninguna ha sido capaz hasta ahora de palpar a Burriagas jojojojojojoo yo solo tengo que apretar el lugar adecuado y es que salta el hijo de puta juasjuasjuas, me podeis tomar a cachondeo pero es tal cual lo cuento.



Si te fías poco de las oncólogas y las "orcólogas" que te atienden no te quedes con la duda: pide en atención al paciente una copia de tu historial médico y pruebas(no se en tu zona,en la mía cobran por la copia pero 20 euros como máximo). Busca un especialista privado de reconocido prestigio(aunque ya te digo que esos también cometen errores) y pide una segunda opinión mostrándole los informes y pruebas de la seguridad social. Ahora guardan muchas cosas en ordenador y a lo mejor tienes pruebas en CD que miran fácilmente en otros sitios.
No te van a curar pero por si tienen otra visión sobre la medicación y cuidados paliativos, etc...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Jun 2019)

De momento me voy a jamar un par de sandwic mixtos, tengo comprobao que me da lo mismo jalar pepinos con yogurt que peras orgánicas, o chuletas de puerco, a correr.

Gracias por la atención floreros, os quiero


----------



## allseeyingeye (1 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Pues nada shurmijos, que estoy hasta los cojones, esto empieza a doler y estoy en 47 kg jaja, y quieren quimioterapizarme, osea les suda la polla que pille una anemia asegurada y que me se quede el sistema inmune pa TRiana, joder que puta mierda de medicina oncológica, me tenían ya preparado el papelote para firmar el consentimiento para meterme un cacharro en la arteria como entrada de la puta quimio, y ya les he dicho 7 veces que de momento paso pero es como hablar con las paredes, lo establecido y de ahí no salen.
> 
> Si cuando me duela mucho y vaya a pedir morfina o lo que cojones sea y me empiecen con impedimentos la voy a liar muy pero que muy parda.
> 
> ...



muy bueno este comentario
es bastante profundo y va en la linea de la manera de pensar de hoy dia sobre esta realidad

es que eso eso...

Ya con esta perla de sabiduria de alguien esta viendole los cuernos al toro, ya te hemos amortizado totalmente t
ale ! ya te puedes morir si quieres


pero aun asi si quieres ir mas alla y tratar de dar pol culo al cancer solo como demostracion extra de poder y quizas para inspirar mas a otros en plan bonus track

Probaste ya algo tan "tonto" como aceite de coco?

Al menos como laxante suave va cojonudo, solo que ademas alimenta 


coconut oil colorectal cancer - Buscar con Google



Disco de muerte celular . 2017; 3: 17063.
Publicado en línea el 18 de septiembre de 2017.Doi: 10.1038 / cddiscovery.2017.63
PMCID: PMC5601385
PMID: 28924490
*La señalización activada por ácido láurico provoca apoptosis en células cancerosas*
Rosamaria Lappano , 1, * Anna Sebastiani , 1 Francesca Cirillo , 1 Damiano Cosimo Rigiracciolo , 1Giulia Raffaella Galli , 1 Rosita Curcio , 1 Roberta Malaguarnera , 2 Antonino Belfiore , 2Anna Rita Cappello , 1, * y Marcello Maggiolini 1
Información del autor Notas del artículo Información de derechos de autor y de licenciaExención de responsabilidad
Este artículo ha sido citado por otros artículos en PMC.

Ir:
*Resumen*
El ácido láurico (LA) saturado de cadena media se ha asociado a ciertos beneficios para la salud de la ingesta de aceite de coco, incluida la mejora de la calidad de vida en pacientes con cáncer de mama durante la quimioterapia. En lo que se refiere al potencial de obstaculizar el crecimiento tumoral, se demostró que la LA provoca efectos inhibitorios solo en células de cáncer de colon. Aquí, proporcionamos información novedosa con respecto a los mecanismos moleculares a través de los cuales la LA desencadena efectos antiproliferativos y proapoptóticos tanto en las células de cáncer de mama como en las endometriales.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Lo sospecho si es que al final no me presto a la quimio, supongo que si no entras por el aro aluego te tratarán como a un proscrito.



No tienen por qué. Y si lo hacen pon una queja.
Lo que pasa es que la morfina acorta la vida y además también vas bajando el umbral de dolor. Procuran esperar lo máximo posible para ponértela. 

Una asignatura pendiente en nuestra sanidad son las unidades del dolor, especialistas que no hay en todos los hospitales.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Jun 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Si te fías poco de las oncólogas y las "orcólogas" que te atienden no te quedes con la duda: pide en atención al paciente una copia de tu historial médico y pruebas(no se en tu zona,en la mía cobran por la copia pero 20 euros como máximo). Busca un especialista privado de reconocido prestigio(aunque ya te digo que esos también cometen errores) y pide una segunda opinión mostrándole los informes y pruebas de la seguridad social. Ahora guardan muchas cosas en ordenador y a lo mejor tienes pruebas en CD que miran fácilmente en otros sitios.
> No te van a curar pero por si tienen otra visión sobre la medicación y cuidados paliativos, etc...




Gracias por la sugerencia señorita Sikel , lo que me voy a buscar es un chamán Huichol o una pistola 9 mm parabellum.


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio, no había leído este hilo hasta ahora.
Decirte que mucho ánimo y que tengo una compañera de trabajo que tuvo también un cáncer de colón, estuvo de baja tres años pero se ha reincorporado y está muy muy muy bien.
Animo de verdad se sale, no lo digo por decir lo digo porque tengo el ejemplo muy cerca de mí.


----------



## Narwhal (1 Jun 2019)

Es más razonable lo que piensa Tiburcio. Desgraciadamente, con la vanidad que se gastan los médicos especialistas (oncólogos incluídos) hay que echarle muchos huevos para salirse de su ortodoxia.


----------



## Narwhal (1 Jun 2019)

No quiero salirme de lo que tratamos en el hilo, pero es que escucho o leo "investigación en cáncer" y su puto lobby y me pongo malo. Con la infinidad de pasta que se le ha metido desde que Nixon pronunciara el discursito demagogo a principios de los 70 y la TIMADA que ha sido.
Joder, que estamos en 2019 y las únicas tres armas que tenemos son 1)Cirugía (siglo XIX) 2)Radioterapia (principios de siglo XX) 3)Quimioterapia (que se encuentra de puta casualidad con observaciones en la segunda guerra mundial). Sí, ha mejorado la tecnología diagnóstica pero joder como en todos los campos médicos.....


----------



## allseeyingeye (1 Jun 2019)

aqui lo que dice este pavo no sabemos si vestido o disfrazado de medico

tiene bastante sentido
habla mas sobre la ¿etiologia? del cancer de colon

vamos lo que ya sabemos:
a) habria que cambiar la dieta
b) que averiguar que fue lo que lo disparo
c) ya que puede ser cualquier cosa externa como parasitos, contaminates como mercurio
d) etc, etc, etc
Lo pongo solo como referencia de que claro que hay que intepretaciones y dignosticos mas "holisticos" y no solo repetir el guion

yo lo que si haria como medida practica y dietetica super sencilla

*Seria pillarme un par de botes de aceite de coco virgen extra con certificacion ECO y asegurarme de tomar varis cucharadas todos los dias.... o medio vaso a lo loco xD*


No es que sea algo magico
pero esta rico
Da mucha energia fisica
da claridad mental de la hostia
ayuda a no perder peso
putea sobre manera a las celulas de cancer de sidra
hace que de tu culo salgan hasta ruinas arqueologicas desconocidas 

es la hostia

bueno aqui el video de enfoques alternativos, complementarios entre ellos que no hace falta ni ver


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Jun 2019)

Ya. Y tengo experiencias de profesionales de lo privado hasta cometiendo algún error. Pero el forero tiene dudas y debería quedar tranquilo en cuanto a eso.
Los jovencitos de la seguridad social no suelen tener consulta privada. Los otros suelen tenerla y se dan casos curiosos como que *un mismo médico por una misma patología a un mismo paciente le dicen una cosa por lo público y otra por lo privado.*
A mi padre por haber una lista de espera enorme nos planteamos tratarlo pagando lo llevamos por lo privado a un profesional de esos con mucha experiencia y renombre(no el que mencioné antes que no vio algo que tenía que haber visto sino otro).
Ese mismo médico le había tratado de x patología en la pública pero no lo recordaba. Mirando ese mismo órgano y cómo había quedado en la pública va y dice ¿pero cómo no lo trataron con "X" para evitar estas secuelas? ¡tooooma ya! El mismo señor si es pagando aconseja x complemento al tratamiento cuando por lo público ni mencionó la existencia de esa opción. Para colmo este señor está en la privada hasta las tantas ,hasta las 10 de la noche a veces ¡y luego a primera hora atendiendo en lo público! Si está cansado¿a quién atenderá peor? está claro.
No fuimos a más consultas con ese señor porque es como ayudar a que se forre hasta con las propias negligencias que comete él mismo por lo público.
Y no es el único caso. Dermatólogos que si vas por lo privado te dicen a la mínima que hay que quitar ese lunar/bulto o lo que sea y si vas a lo público te dicen que a esperar a ver cómo evoluciona.
A mi madre le tocó uno que era conocido por actuar rápidamente en lo privado y a la mínima que vea algo. Dijimos "qué bien , este tiene buena fama y además es el jefe del hospital en esa especialidad ". Y por lo público , que fui yo a la consulta , menuda puta mierda, ni puto caso y encima de cachondeo diciendo que por la edad salen manchas y más siendo el prototipo de gente rubia y de piel blanca que salen más, bla ,bla, bla. (Pues precisamente los de piel blanca tienen más riesgo de cáncer, y más si en su juventud pasaron la vida en el campo sin protección solar)
Luego fuimos a la jovencita de turno sin consulta privada y que no es jefa ni hostias pero mucho más motivada, que le quitó la mancha y era un tumor, pillado a tiempo y listo, pero no gracias al pasota ese. Y en cada revisión que vamos a la menor manchita que sale la quema en el acto para no dar pie a que empeoren.
No quiero decir que todos los médicos jovencitos tengan más motivación pero mi experiencia es esa.
Y lo de la diferencia en un mismo médico entre lo público y lo privado es de traca.

Insisto en que también importa el sentirte bien atendido y *si este forero tiene dudas yo iría con los informes a otros especialistas.*
Si se siente inseguro por la edad que vaya a uno mayor. Puede que le digan lo mismo que las otras pero *cuanta más gente se lo diga más conforme estará. *


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Jun 2019)

Hay cambios psicologicos en ti? Es decir, al saber esto te sale algo desconocido, tal como aceptacion tremenda de la muerte, pasotismo, euforia aunque parezca paradojico o similar?


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Gracias por la sugerencia señorita Sikel , lo que me voy a buscar es un chamán Huichol o una pistola 9 mm parabellum.



En serio: pide los informes y busca al especialista privado que tenga más reconocimiento. No tanto por curarte sino por pautar el tema del tratamiento del dolor. Pero ya de paso que diga su opinión sobre la quimio...
O si de la quimio ni quieres hablar pide consulta con la unidad del dolor o un especialista en eso por lo privado si en tu zona ni hay tal unidad. 

Si llevas los informes por unos 100 euros (si no tienen que hacer pruebas ellos) te dan una segunda opinión.


----------



## allseeyingeye (1 Jun 2019)

dejo videos con el famoso argumento "el aceite de coco mata el 90% de las celulas de cancer de sidra colorectal en 2 dias"

hombre, tan asi no sera  

*suena que debe estar promovido por las empresas productoras de aceite de coco vs el resto de intereses medico industriales*

pero no se pierde nada por añadir dosis ingentes de aceite de coco a ver que pasa
yo tomo todos los dias y mola


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Jun 2019)

No he leído el post entero ¿ no quieres darte quimio? ¿ por qué? hazme el favor Tiburcio, haz lo que te dicen las doctoras...


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Jun 2019)

Cenutrio tú y vieja tu puta madre.

He aconsejado al forero que se gaste 100 euros en una segunda opinión. PUNTO.
Yo misma he contado que he tenido buenas experiencias por lo público. Pero negar que hay algunos que se molestan más por lo privado que por lo público es ser cenutrio.
Yo misma le he dicho al forero que no se preocupe por la edad de las oncólogas pero estamos hablando del problema del forero y resulta que él NO ESTÁ CONVENCIDO DEL TODO de lo que le quienes le atienden. POR ESO LE ACONSEJO buscar más opiniones. Sí , el profesional que busque seguro que trabaja en lo público, donde también será cojonudo, pero el caso es que quien le corresponde a él en lo público no le convence. Y una de dos: o consigue otros oncólogos por lo público o para tener MÁS OPINIONES va pagando por lo privado. Así de simple.
El aspecto psicológico y estar conforme con quien te trata también afecta al tratamiento. Primero le dije que no pasa nada por la edad pero si sigue sin confiar a ver por qué cojones no le puedo aconsejar pedir segunda opinión o lo que me de la gana,si hasta le han aconsejado ayunar.
A estas alturas las pruebas ya las tiene hechas, por eso le digo que se las enseñe a otros tras pedir una copia.

Y si existen especialistas y unidades del dolor es por algo.
El médico de cabecera te puede recetar cosas pero dudo que te implante una bomba de morfina con los mismos criterios y controles que un especialista.
Ya puestos el de cabecera también sabe de muchas otras cosas y puede hacer muchas recetas, que no mande nunca a especialistas y ya está.
Se de algún médico de familia tan bueno que supera a muchos especialistas. Pero lo normal es que el especialista en x tema lo sea por algo y sea quien mejor lo tratará.


----------



## allseeyingeye (1 Jun 2019)

por que la ciencia oficial ES FAKE

la gente que saca buenas notas , no es que "sean los mejore"
es por que "son los mejores" en el arte de repitir como papagayos los que la oficialidad dice

Y la oficialidad esta CORRUPTA.

A estas facultudes no se van a "filosofar" "crear disrupcion" o "I+D+I" y "poner en cuestion algo para generar nuevos paradigmas"
Se va a repetir como un papagayo y punto en boca.

Ademas lo que les motiva a muchos es LA PASTA Y EL ESTATUS SOCIAL asociado con la medicina (nos ha jodido mayo con las flores)

por eso hemos visto que los "numero uno" de las carreras (numeros uno en repetir como papagayos) a lo que se meten no es a las gilipolleces donde mas pasta saquen, mas estatus social tengan Y PUNTO

como vimos el otro dia con el "number 1" que se metio a _dermatologo  _por que intuye que ahi va a estar la buena vida.


LA CIENCIA OFICIAL ESTA PARA MATAROS LENTAMENTE Y ORDENADAMENTE AL MAYOR NUMERO POSIBLE Y ENCIMA SACAR PASTA Y MANTENER EL STATUS QUO DE PASO
es mas FAKE que la carrera espacial de los actornautas colgando con cables delante de CHROMAS

Si no el cancer llevaria 50 años curado


----------



## Capitán Rarito (1 Jun 2019)

aquí un hombre a cuya mujer le daban seis meses y que acabó viviendo 14 años más:

Guía anticáncer: combinación efectiva de terapias


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Jun 2019)

He dicho de todo pero te has centrado solo en lo que te da la gana. He hecho simples observaciones sobre anécdotas en las que un mismo profesional ha tenido diferentes criterios en su consulta privada que en la pública. Y eso son casos reales que serían dignos de juzgado de guardia pues en uno de los casos la negligencia dejó secuelas. Y el mismo tío en la privada va y suelta que por qué no le habían hecho "x" tratamiento. ¡Con dos cojones!
Nada más, anécdotas como también las conté EN EL SENTIDO CONTRARIO: alguien por lo privado no vio lo que sí vieron en la pública.
La anécdota sobre uno por lo privado que no vio algo a mi padre que poco después tuvo que operar una en lo público *eso te lo saltaste*.
*También te has saltado* que he mencionado a oncólogas jovencitas de la pública con las que estamos contentos.
HAS LEÍDO LO QUE TE HA DADO LA GANA. Y también te pasas por el forro por qué motivo le aconsejo ir a pedir segunda opinión ,que no es por lo que yo piense de los públicos sino *LO QUE PIENSA EL FORERO SOBRE SUS ONCÓLOGAS de la pública. *¡No lo que piense yo! que lo primero que hice NO fue precisamente mandarle a la privada. 

Venga, majete ¡tienes a foreros aconsejando peores cosas ,hala con ellos!

Y precisamente como no todos los dolores son iguales ni tienen el mismo tratamiento por eso mandaba al forero a ESPECIALISTAS DEL DOLOR mientras tú dices que eso no hace falta.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Jun 2019)

Rajulin no se de donde has sacado que me da miedo tomar morfina, gran remedio ancestral para las calamidades de cuerpo y mente, de todo lo que usa el establisment este es de lo poco que me trincharía sin ningun remilgo.

Sobre el blog que ha señalado Capitan Rarito, me está gustando, este tio no tiene ni un gramo de magufo y si alguno de los que no salis de lo que ofrece hoy dia la medicina oficial lo leyeseis sin prejuicios y atencion igual se os avreeeee la mente.

Rechazo la quimio visceralmenteb de entrada, y despues por que en mi entorno a ninguno le ha servido mas que para alargar en el mejor de los casos unos añitos penosos la vida, y solo en mi familia directa han sido 5 casos. No me gusta un tratamiento que se basa en enchufarte farmacos que se llevan todo por delante con la esperanza remota de que sobrevivan mas celulas buenas que malas, por decirlo simplemente pero que en realidad es eso.


----------



## Capitán Rarito (2 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Sobre el blog que ha señalado Capitan Rarito, me está gustando, este tio no tiene ni un gramo de magufo y si alguno de los que no salis de lo que ofrece hoy dia la medicina oficial lo leyeseis sin prejuicios y atencion igual se os avreeeee



El tío es ingeniero, y si, su mujer se sometió al tratamiento de quimioterapia, aunque por su cuenta hicieron tropecientas cosas más. Se me ha olvidado enlazar una entrevista que está muy bien, aqui os la dejo:


----------



## rayban00 (2 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Pues nada shurmijos, que estoy hasta los cojones, esto empieza a doler y *estoy en 47 kg* jaja, y quieren quimioterapizarme, osea les suda la polla que pille una anemia asegurada y que me se quede el sistema inmune pa TRiana, joder que puta mierda de medicina oncológica, me tenían ya preparado el papelote para firmar el consentimiento para meterme un cacharro en la arteria como entrada de la puta quimio, y ya les he dicho 7 veces que de momento paso pero es como hablar con las paredes, lo establecido y de ahí no salen.



*Caquexia*
_La caquexia (del griego καχεξία [kachexía], ‘mala constitución’) es un estado de extrema desnutrición, atrofia muscular, fatiga, debilidad _












Este es el actor de Poltergeist 2, me impactó de niño. Tiempo después supe que murió de cáncer antes de terminar el rodaje, y que su estado era por la caquexia.

Amigo, mi tía murió en febrero, y los últimos meses era ver la muerte en persona, la caquexia se presenta en muchos cánceres del sistema digestivo, en este punto donde el cuerpo empieza a perder masa muscular y tejido graso, es una clara fase de que estamos en un estado avanzado de la enfermedad.

La células tumorales tienen la particularidad que no miran por la vida del sujeto, solo les importa su propia supervivencia, y entra en un estado voraz donde quitan recursos vitales la supervivencia del sujeto para seguir expandiéndose.

Puede ser contradictorio que en un momento así se haga un ayuno prolongado, pero pararas de alimentar a las células tumorales, el cuerpo consumirá sus reservas para curarse, no para alimentar al tumor.


----------



## Zen Ta (2 Jun 2019)

O podría entrar en autofagia... Tu comentario me produce sentimientos encontrados...No dudo de tu buena intención, pero no creo que el forero necesite saber con tantos pelos y señales lo que le podría estar sucediendo o lo que le podría suceder; creo que eso lo sabemos todos. Mejor animarle que supongo que entrará en el foro para eso y no decirle cosas que podrían desanimarle más.


----------



## rayban00 (2 Jun 2019)

Zen Ta dijo:


> O podría entrar en autofagia... Tu comentario me produce sentimientos encontrados...No dudo de tu buena intención, pero no creo que el forero necesite saber con tantos pelos y señales lo que le podría estar sucediendo o lo que le podría suceder; creo que eso lo sabemos todos. Mejor animarle que supongo que entrará en el foro para eso y no decirle cosas que podrían desanimarle más.



Respeto lo que dices, y he vivido durante meses ese planteamiento, esa actitud hacia el enfermo. Los médicos, los oncólogos, todos, le daban ánimos a mi tía, pero ninguno era claro, ocultaban información, debíamos estar exigiendo detalles sin que la enferma estuviera presente.

Yo seré raro, pero si me muero quiero que me lo digan a los ojos y me digan cuanto me queda, y me den todos los detalles, se que no todo es igual ni mucho menos, al revés.

Yo le doy todos los ánimos al compañero, y digo y repito una vez más lo que yo haría: ayuno, aunque este en un infrapeso.

Creo que saber la verdad y no engañarte a ti mismo te da la posibilidad de enfrentarte cara a cara con el problema, barajar qué opciones tienes, que salidas existen, lo demás es tomar la actitud de la avestruz. Pero no lo recrimino, no he sufrido esa enfermedad, y aunque ahora expongo cual sería mi actitud, puede que la realidad sea otra si me encontrara en la misma situación.


----------



## Zen Ta (2 Jun 2019)

rayban00 dijo:


> Respeto lo que dices, y he vivido durante meses ese planteamiento, esa actitud hacia el enfermo. Los médicos, los oncólogos, todos, le daban ánimos a mi tía, pero ninguno era claro, ocultaban información, debíamos estar exigiendo detalles sin que la enferma estuviera presente.
> 
> Yo seré raro, pero si me muero quiero que me lo digan a los ojos y me digan cuanto me queda, y me den todos los detalles, se que no todo es igual ni mucho menos, al revés.
> 
> ...



Si te entiendo, a mí tb me gustaría saber cuánto me queda de vida en esa situación. No se trata de negar lo evidente y creo que el forero lo asume y se está preparando para esa posibilidad. Pero los ánimos si que son fundamentales porque hoy puede estar animado pero mañana darle la bajona. Sobre lo del ayuno, pos no sé la verdad. Estaría bien que algún médico se pasase por el hilo y dijera su opinión al respecto. No sé si sería efectivo como dices o bien entraría en autofagia o si la autofagia en este caso sería positiva. Está bien plantear otras opciones, yo tb lo he hecho. No te estoy recriminando nada es sólo que me ha parecido un poco dura esa información y no sé cómo le sentará al forero. Pero bueno, es sólo una opinión. Saludos.


----------



## allseeyingeye (2 Jun 2019)

Zen Ta dijo:


> Si te entiendo, a mí tb me gustaría saber cuánto me queda de vida en esa situación. No se trata de negar lo evidente y creo que el forero lo asume y se está preparando para esa posibilidad. Pero los ánimos si que son fundamentales porque hoy puede estar animado pero mañana darle la bajona. Sobre lo del ayuno, pos no sé la verdad. Estaría bien que algún médico se pasase por el hilo y dijera su opinión al respecto. No sé si sería efectivo como dices o bien entraría en autofagia o si la autofagia en este caso sería positiva. Está bien plantear otras opciones, yo tb lo he hecho. No te estoy recriminando nada es sólo que me ha parecido un poco dura esa información y no sé cómo le sentará al forero. Pero bueno, es sólo una opinión. Saludos.



lo que dice el ingenerio del video de arriba

es que en general los canceres de sidra se alimentan de varios sustratos energeticos
o segun el tipo en particular

pero lo que si podria ayudar es no darles demasiada glucosa, que es lo que mas les gusta en general a todos esos pequeños cabrones

Pero eso no signfica matarse de hambre

parece algun muy normal, un cambio de dieta suave sin grandes cosas raras, esta claro que va a ayudar


----------



## rayban00 (2 Jun 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> lo que dice el ingenerio del video de arriba
> 
> es que en general los canceres de sidra se alimentan de varios sustratos energeticos
> o segun el tipo en particular
> ...




Exacto, sin glucosa no crecen. Por supuesto, dieta cetogénica estricta, con 0,5 -1 gramos de proteínas por peso corporal y alternar ayunos de 24 horas o más y ayunos intermitentes.


----------



## D_M (2 Jun 2019)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> no me jodas....



Cabrón, cambia tu firma. Para hilos como este es muy pero que muy inapropiada.


----------



## Paul Walker (2 Jun 2019)

Mi consejo, y sin querer sonar muy hdp porque no es la intención sino ser realistas y práctico... En cuanto empieces a sufrir mucho, opta por adelantar lo inevitable (ya depende de tus creencias). Mientras tanto, procura hacer lo que más te gusta, arregla tus cosas e intenta dejar algún legado, ayuda a alguien, dale amor a tu familia...

No te aferres a lo de las terapias alternativas, eso no sirve; si de verdad quieres luchar mejor ve a lo tradicional. Pero sino, también es respetable que no te quieras tratar.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Jun 2019)

Solo hay un consejo adecuado, en la salud y en la enfermedad: 

Vive cada día como si fuera el último; aprende como si fueras a vivir para siempre 

Todo mi apoyo y ánimo al forero. Disfruta cada instante.


----------



## Denyuri (2 Jun 2019)

Stanley dijo:


> El de colón es uno en los que más pesa el factor genético. Conozco familias con padre, madre y al menos la mitad de los hijos. Por el momento.



En realidad, sólo en los casos/cepas más agresivos que aparecen antes de los 30 años, por lo demás no es hereditario ni genético, pero sí fuertemente condicionado por lo ambiental. Salvo que haya poliposis, que ésa sí que es familiar, pero se revisa periódicamente... no hay porqué acojonarse. 

Entiendo a Tiburcio, ya con metástasis meterse a tragar quimio hay que tener cuerpo para ello y para eso está el habeas corpus. Serenidad.


----------



## Denyuri (2 Jun 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero coño, lo de la colonoscopia no me hace ninguna gracia y como tengo 44 tacos, pues hasta ahora he ido pensando que mejor no darle demasiada importancia. Ademas tampoco tengo antecedentes familiares de problemas de colon graves.
> 
> Por eso digo yo que no sera lo mismo que te aparezca sangre de vez en cuando que cada dos por tres. De ahi mi pregunta inicial. Si con un cancer de colon la sangre empieza a aparecer regularmente o no.



Pero no sea cafre caballero, la sangre preocupante en heces es la oculta, que no se percibe a simple vista y por ende ya ha sido digerida, la que se ve claramente suele responder a fisuras, hemorroides o EII. Por eso la prueba de cribado colorrectal es la prueba de sangre oculta en heces, que ni de coña es tan ultrajante como una colono y te quedas tranquilo. Ahora creo en algunas CCAA han bajado la edad del cribado a los 45-50, es una analítica baratilla. Respecto a la frecuencia con la que aparezca, la verdad es que no conozco ningún caso de c.c. que haya sido detectado de tal guisa, más fácilmente será una fisurilla que tenga usted y al hacer más o menos esfuerzo, se le abra.


----------



## Denyuri (2 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Lo sospecho si es que al final no me presto a la quimio, supongo que si no entras por el aro aluego te tratarán como a un proscrito.



Para algo estudian bioética y tienen la obligación de poder cuestionar si quieren el rechazo a un tratamiento de un paciente, pero no de negarle otro. Habla con la gente de Paliativos, que te contacte alguna de las oncólogas niñatas, que de verdad son profesionales MUY acostumbrados a tratar con el dolor, pasan servicio toda la semana y ya luego el finde es más jodido y te dejan las dosis. Prefiero no pensar en aquellos a quienes acompañé con la misma enfermedad porque NO es agradable en absoluto, me costó no volver a hablarme con el resto de la familia, no dejaban a la paciente ni tomarse un Diazepam ni subir el Fentanilo aunque le doliera para "disfrutar de ella"  Pero luego pa cambiar pañales ya no ofrecían su experta opinión. Menos mal que la gente de Paliativos está de ver tales gilipolleces y te propondrán protocolos domiciliarios muy respetuosos, en serio.


----------



## Denyuri (2 Jun 2019)

Daros cuenta que cuando habláis de esperanza de vida en temas como esta enfermedad, no tiene nada que ver la proliferación de células cancerosas en un paciente joven a uno gerontológico, donde ya hay poca replicación y se va rumbo a la apoptosis. Por eso hay abueletes que viven fenomenal con cánceres que matarían a sus nietos. 

Por mi parte Rajulín creo que mandé a todos los meapilas a ponerle velicas a Teresa de Calcuta y lo que disfrutaba y acercaba a Cristo el sufrimiento, no me dejaron ni ir al tanatorio por cumplir expresamente la voluntad de mi abuela que ellos se estaban pasando por el forro. Lucidez en el dolor ¿para qué? podría entender la parte de la morfina a altas dosis por el acaraje tremebundo pero ¿un puto diazepam? A cagar. Ya no es que la gente se quite de en medio, OJALÁ, es que además pretendan dar briconsejos cuando parecen no tener ni idea del umbral del dolor existente ni de los deseos del paciente.


----------



## TNTcl (2 Jun 2019)

Cuando vienes al mundo eres alegría. Sólo digo eso.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (2 Jun 2019)

Podéis decir lo que os apetezca, sin problemas, lo de la cagoxia esa tampoco me impresiona, he estado con una de mis tías a su lado cuando se quedó la pobre bastante mas enclenque que el actor ese que han puesto, me miraba como si no me conociese y todo su afán aun estando asi era levantarse y moverse, algo inconsciente supuse, la tenía que sujetar una enfermera para que no se largase por los pasillos aunque fuese a rastras, murió al día siguiente.
Tener un corazón muy fuerte a veces no es algo bueno y deseable.

Y llegado el caso , con el tema de los paliativos a mí que me dejen de mariconadas, quiero un bolsón lleno de morfa de la mas potente para acministrarmela yo, no te jode.


----------



## Capitán Rarito (2 Jun 2019)

Luego está también esto, que no cura pero que puede ayudar a aceptar el tránsito:

La ciencia señala el potencial de la psilocibina para depresión y ansiedad. - MushMagic

PD: los hijosdeputa de los tags no respetais nada


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (2 Jun 2019)

En mi familia la muerte mas digna que he visto fué la de mi tía L. , tras irse 4 de sus hermanas todas mas jóvenes que ella por sendos cancereses como ya he dicho, aunque hay más pero no tan directos consanguineamente, eligió a los 90 irse de cabeza desde un quinto piso por el patio de luces, solo el esfuerzo que tuvo que hacer para subirse por aquella ventana ya nos dió idea de sus COJONES, de esto hace poco mas de 2 años, la admiré y la admiraré mientras viva. No se puede decir que estuviese desantendida de ningun modo sus sobrinos la visitabamos con frecuencia y nunca la faltaba compañía.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (2 Jun 2019)

Por cierto, cuando murió mi madre me guardé un par de pastillas azules de morfina y las tengo en la nevera, creo que esta tarde me voy a dar un homenaje a ver que tal 

Y por si hay alguien que duda de que todo lo que cuento es cierto..


----------



## Educo Gratis (2 Jun 2019)

Joder que putada...


----------



## Educo Gratis (2 Jun 2019)

Pasanos tus conocimientos, ¿De que te arrepientes? Supongo que ves las cosas de otra manera ahora mismo...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (2 Jun 2019)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Pasanos tus conocimientos, ¿De que te arrepientes? Supongo que ves las cosas de otra manera ahora mismo...



Lo siento pero no puedo decir nada sobre eso, hasta yo estoy admirao de no estar cagandome en dios y la creación al completo, es como si me resbalara todo bastante, jijiji.

Segun pase el tiempo ya veremos, igual hecho pestes en breve como mofeta con cagalera.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (2 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio, aun tienes que dar el pelotazo con los hijosdeputa de CALVOCELL. Tu te quedas aqui hasta que esos cabrones suban a 400$ por accion mecawendios.


----------



## Denyuri (2 Jun 2019)

Sí, me refiero a parches dérmicos, vía intravenosa/bomba de morfina o piruletas ya de fentanilo para el final. Vaya jarto lo de tu viejo y esa bruja  Como pa no estar psicótico. Y sí, lo importante es tener acceso a una muerte digna (así se llamaba la ley que tumbó el psoe nel Congreso) y que no haya encarnizamientos innecesarios cuando ya, total... 

Tiburcio no te preocupes que mariconadas las justas, bomba de morfina y a arrear.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (2 Jun 2019)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Tiburcio, aun tienes que dar el pelotazo con los hijosdeputa de CALVOCELL. Tu te quedas aqui hasta que esos cabrones suban a 400$ por accion mecawendios.



No se que desear entonces, si que suba a 390 y vivir acojonao o que se queden en cueros vivos los de la muestra, mire ustec.


----------



## klingsor (2 Jun 2019)

Anselmo acaba de remitir un paquete, bajo mi orden de Juez de Udán, conteniendo ánimo, moral, cojones, mala hostia, y un poco mucho de cariño.

Arriba, y contigo contra la mismisima Muerte. A ésa malvada déjala en mis manos. Las mujeres se me dan bien.

Abrazo.

K.


----------



## Barspin (2 Jun 2019)

Tibur, eres de Madrid?


----------



## Latunero (3 Jun 2019)

Cardo Mariano es tu hamijo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Jun 2019)

Joder,qué panorama. ¿Y de dónde era esa tía, por curiosidad?

¿Qué le dieron para el dolor durante las 3 semanas que le retiraron los mórficos?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Jun 2019)

Joder Rajulín vaya historia la de tu padre y esa puerca, la tenías que haber envenenao o algo a la muy zorra.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Jun 2019)

Barspin dijo:


> Tibur, eres de Madrid?



No vivo en Madrid, curro allí los findes aunque por poco tiempo, voy a dejar de remar ya mismo.

¿Es tuya la amoto, cuala es?. Yo tengo esta pero creo que la voy a cambiar por una CB 300 , estuve a punto de cambiar por una Benelli leoncino 500 pero entre que no llego bien al suelo y que he leido fallos varios de juventud he pasado.






Es mi séptima moto, no quiero volver a una deportiva gorda por que se que me voy a matar.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (3 Jun 2019)

Pues no sé pero posiblemente el paracetamol le reventó los riñones.


----------



## Barspin (3 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> No vivo en Madrid, curro allí los findes aunque por poco tiempo, voy a dejar de remar ya mismo.
> 
> ¿Es tuya la amoto, cuala es?. Yo tengo esta pero creo que la voy a cambiar por una CB 300 , estuve a punto de cambiar por una Benelli leoncino 500 pero entre que no llego bien al suelo y que he leido fallos varios de juventud he pasado.
> 
> ...




Si, es mía, una F800s. Joder te lo decía por quedar y tomar algo, conozco una taberna extra paco de mierd por plaza elíptica. Como lo ves, te animas?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Jun 2019)

Barspin dijo:


> Si, es mía, una F800s. Joder te lo decía por quedar y tomar algo, conozco una taberna extra paco de mierd por plaza elíptica. Como lo ves, te animas?



Te lo agradezco pero al curro me voy en coche y tampoco me gusta pulular por la ciudad, segun acabo de currar me encierro en casa de mi padre y no asomo hasta la mañana siguiente pal curro derecho y al salir huyo como de la peste pal pueblo.


----------



## Narwhal (3 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Te lo agradezco pero al curro me voy en coche y tampoco me gusta pulular por la ciudad, segun acabo de currar me encierro en casa de mi padre y no asomo hasta la mañana siguiente pal curro derecho y al salir huyo como de la peste pal pueblo.



Pero cuando te cures nos emborrachuzamos todos los del hilo. Va a ser que sí.


----------



## Narwhal (5 Jun 2019)

¿Qué te ha dicho hoy la matasanos Tiburcio? ¿Mejores impresiones con ésta??


----------



## Narwhal (5 Jun 2019)

Actualice el hilo Tiburcio. Que nos tiene ustec en ascuas





Insisto


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (6 Jun 2019)

Buenas tardes. No se si ha puesto alguien algo del Dr. Cardesin y lo que dice de como prevenir y curar el cancer. Te lo pego por si te puede servir de ayuda. Yo no tengo ni puta idea si darse quimio es malo o no, pero yo intentaría primero todo lo natural y si no se soluciona me metería la quimio.
Suerte y ya nos contarás.


----------



## phhharmi (7 Jun 2019)

Hola Tiburcio, por favor léete unas pocas páginas de este libro de la doctora Clark (Biofísica y fisióloga celular):
_Pág. 1 y 2, el índice, pág. 9-16 (introducción) y el CAPÍTULO 12. DETENIENDO LAS METÁSTASIS (pág. 195)_

https://elobservatoriodeltiempo.fil...9/cura-y-prevencion-de-todos-los-canceres.pdf

*
Extracto del capítulo 12. DETENIENDO LAS METÁSTASIS (pág. 195)...*
Detener el alimento alérgico es el primer paso a tomar para curar la metástasis.
En la pg. 198 hay un cuadro con tipos de cáncer y alérgeno alimentario implicado:

_*Cáncer Colon => Ácido acético (vinagre), pirrol (sangre, alimentos ahumados)*_

El pirrol es un producto químico cuya molécula es un ciclo de cinco átomos de carbono con un átomo de nitrógeno, y forma parte de sustancias de gran interés biológico, como los pigmentos biliares, las hemoglobinas (sangre), las clorofilas, etc.


*PD:* Puedes hacerle una consulta a Doc Smoking a ver qué le parece esta teoría (por 40€, abrió hilo ofreciéndose a ello) y si te convence, estos son los centros autorizados para aplicar la terapia Clark en España:

Dr. Hulda Clark Information Center - información sobre el zapper Clark, programas de desintoxicación, cura para el cáncer, VIH y otras enfermedades.


Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Narwhal (10 Jun 2019)

Bueno Tiburcio sigue vivo. Que es lo importante.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (12 Jun 2019)

Que tal, yo me hallo asín




tras mi cita con la doctora que dicho sea de paso me ha tocao otra jovenuna , una plaga oijan, muy agresiva, empoderada y con menos empatía que una viuda negra, y tras volver a escuchar que solo me pueden quimioterapizar para despues, a lo mejor, operar, le dije que me diese nombre concreto del principio activotóxico para informarme, tras ver que produce anemia, sistema inmune y plaquetas a tomar por culo y siendo esto asegurado mas la retaila de efectos adversos acojonantes y bastante probables, dado mi estado (voy por los 45 kg) no se como me proponen algo asi. Segun ella solo me saldrían unos granitos y nauseas jajaja.

Mañana otra cita para proponer mi estrategia, esperar un mes y al cabo hacerme un tac de abdomen para ver como van los engendros, esta es mi decisión y sé que va a decirme que voy de culo pero estoy en mi derecho, sé que si entro en la rueda ya no levanto cabeza en muchos meses si es que la levanto, esperando ese plazo soy consciente de que puede pasar cualquier cosa, desde que un día no pueda cagar y reviente, hasta que el bitxo Burriagas Benjumea, le he puesto apellido, me colonice hasta las trancas.

Ejtoy con mi terapia alternativa y una dieta cetosa especial para cancereses.

Que dios reparta suerte.

No sé por que cojones no sale el giff.


----------



## ACICUETANO (12 Jun 2019)

Asco de Politicos dijo:


> hoy le dan la primera toma de quimio a mi suegra, al menos le han dicho que no tiene metastasis
> 
> animos sur



Por centrarnos en el día a día, que mañana si amanecemos ya veremos lo que hacemos, ¿ que tal te va con mms?. Un abrazo grande y adelante


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (12 Jun 2019)

Mucho ánimo, Don Tiburcio.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (12 Jun 2019)

Asco de Politicos dijo:


> mms????????? no va a tomar chorradas de chamanes ni curanderos.



No capto el sentido de su mensaje jamingo Asco, ¿a favor o en contra? por curiosidad


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (12 Jun 2019)

ACICUETANO dijo:


> Por centrarnos en el día a día, que mañana si amanecemos ya veremos lo que hacemos, ¿ que tal te va con mms?. Un abrazo grande y adelante



Por ahora no me hace ningun efecto adverso, lo que si veo es que desde que empecé, apenas veo rastros de hemoglobina al jiñar, antes y durante 5 meses era a diario ahora una vez a la semana redondeando el dato, tambien veo que estoy saliendo en calzones a la terraza por ejemplo con 11 grados mañaneros y no me constipo, antes los pillaba doblaos con enfriaeme las canillas.

A los médicos no les digo ni pio sobre el tema, pa qué, solo le comente a la doctora maluna que qué piensa de lo que no vea apenas sangre ahora y me dice que eso a ella no le parece nada importante


----------



## JimJones (12 Jun 2019)

Animo compadre.


----------



## ACICUETANO (12 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Por ahora no me hace ningun efecto adverso, lo que si veo es que desde que empecé, apenas veo rastros de hemoglobina al jiñar, antes y durante 5 meses era a diario ahora una vez a la semana redondeando el dato, tambien veo que estoy saliendo en calzones a la terraza por ejemplo con 11 grados mañaneros y no me constipo, antes los pillaba doblaos con enfriaeme las canillas.



Gracias por la respuesta, y lo dicho, un abrazo grande


----------



## Paul Walker (12 Jun 2019)

No sé si crees en Dios o el más allá...

Yo sí, y allá nos veremos todos algún día. Yo en máximo dos años estaré por ahí también.


----------



## Espectrum (12 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



La opción que te dan es Operar + Quimio?. es decir parece operable en principio para quitar lo máximo de tumor del lóbulo y después quimio?

plantéatelo. te cuento mi caso para ver si así por lo menos recoges más info para decidir qué es lo que quieres. 

Mi padre enfermó con 38 de un tipo de leucemia en estado muy avanzado. gracias a 2 autotransplantes de médula + quimios radios etc vivió 13 años más. LLegó a ver a su hijo mayor (yo) casarse, siempre estuvo contento de haber luchado. 

Mi hijo mayor, desde los 2 años diagnosticado de cáncer, año y medio de tratamiento con quimios y ahora va a cumplir 7 y estamos apuntito de dar el alta. 

Con esto te quiero decir, que, por supuesto teniendo en cuenta de qué % de posibilidades te dan los médicos, tengas en cuenta que el camino de la quimio primero, te puede ayudar a vivir bastante más o incluso "curarte", y que de verdad, no es para tanto la quimio. no lo es. Que si, que potas, que desgana que lo que quieras pero como todo, cuando lo abordas, no es tan duro. de verdad.


----------



## Mons (12 Jun 2019)

Tengo entendido que gente a diagnosticada de cancer con poco peso y poca masa muscular, se le trata con esteroides. Con ello se combate la caquexia, que es una de las principales causas de mortalidad por cancer: la desnutrición, el debilitamiento físico, el deterioro de los órganos...

Has tanteado o te han comentado esta posibilidad? Así estarías jodido pero al menos te pones fuerte.

Un saludo y ánimo con ello.


----------



## Espectrum (12 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Tengo Kalanchoes, tengo todo un mundo de plantas usables pero voy a tirar por el camino que dije, he elejido eso.
> 
> En mi familia todos se cuidaban a rajatabla, ni fumar, ni beber, comidas sanas, y ya ves.
> 
> Y creo que tengo mucho que bailar si pudiese, moto nueva, casita en un pueblo del secarral, chormilfs, buf, de todo jajaja.



Pero es que tu caso está claro que es genético, tienes antecedentes familiares. Ahí lo de cuidarse ya no vale (y en muchos otros casos), igual eso, pienso igual, probar todo a la vez y vive al máximo. Momento de darle a sensaciones nuevas, como si te da por meterte caballo, claro que sí. 

Lo peor no es tener una enfermedad sino ser un enfermo, mientras tu cuerpo aguante sin dolores jodidos, dale duro a la vida


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (12 Jun 2019)

Espectrum dijo:


> La opción que te dan es Operar + Quimio?. es decir parece operable en principio para quitar lo máximo de tumor del lóbulo y después quimio?
> 
> plantéatelo. te cuento mi caso para ver si así por lo menos recoges más info para decidir qué es lo que quieres.
> 
> ...




Suerte con lo de tu hijo, eso es una gran putada que asco de vida.

Lo de la operacion es al reves, o quimio primero o nada.

En casos exactos al mio con bicho en colon y metastasis al higado y la mismo quimio los resultados son ridículos y se te quitan las ganas, visto en webs médicas oficiales y segun sus estudios, ya me diras.

A una tia mia con leucemia le hicieron de todo lo que comentas incluido transplante de médula y duró bien poco llegando a parecer un esqueleto viviente.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (12 Jun 2019)

Melaspiro, tengo mucho que hacer y aquí ya está todo dicho, date quimio no te des quimio aunque esto último lo dicen bien pocos. 

Hasta pronto y gracias a todos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Melaspiro, tengo mucho que hacer y aquí ya está todo dicho, date quimio no te des quimio aunque esto último lo dicen bien pocos.
> 
> Hasta pronto y gracias a todos.



Buen viaje compañero 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Jun 2019)

Puso un grafico un forero sobre la esperanza de vida tras quimio por cada cancer a los 5 años (en porcentaje) a ver si lo encuentro

Por cierot, lo de la doctora con poca empatía veo que es una plaga. Ese desprecio al beta que tienen y en situaciones así, es asqueroso...


----------



## Triptolemo (12 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Melaspiro, tengo mucho que hacer y aquí ya está todo dicho, date quimio no te des quimio aunque esto último lo dicen bien pocos.
> 
> Hasta pronto y gracias a todos.



Un abrazo tiburcio, ten cuidado con los sapos, pueden ser traicioneros...


----------



## Espectrum (12 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Suerte con lo de tu hijo, eso es una gran putada que asco de vida.
> 
> Lo de la operacion es al reves, o quimio primero o nada.
> 
> ...



lo siento mucho. Si los resultados son muy pequeños es normal que no quieras pasar por esto.


----------



## Disolucion (12 Jun 2019)

Un abrazo @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia y dos cojones para lo que viene.


----------



## Renegato (21 Jun 2019)

Hace mucho que no se actualiza este hilo...mal asunto


----------



## Narwhal (21 Jun 2019)

Renegado_ dijo:


> Hace mucho que no se actualiza este hilo...mal asunto



No. Tibur sigue al frente pero hasta el mes que viene no le hacen el siguiente TAC y veremos si empieza el tratamiento.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Jun 2019)

Todavía estoy vivo shurperros, igual que antes, hoy estreno amoto juasjuasjuas, lo voy a gozar.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Todavía estoy vivo shurperros, igual que antes, hoy estreno amoto juasjuasjuas, lo voy a gozar.



Tocando los cojones Aynrandiano tan de mañanita?


----------



## Philip J. Fry (24 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Todavía estoy vivo shurperros, igual que antes, hoy estreno amoto juasjuasjuas, lo voy a gozar.



Si estuviera en tu situación también me compraría moto. Disfrútala.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Jun 2019)

Si me escuerno lo haré con estilazo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Jun 2019)

Me he gastao mas de 600 napos en equipo  metiendo cachos de bitcoñi a vales de amazon.

Me queda todo deputamadre, menos unos pantalones por que ya no tengo culo, casi.


----------



## -Alexia- (24 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me he gastao mas de 600 napos en equipo  metiendo cachos de bitcoñi a vales de amazon.
> 
> Me queda todo deputamadre, menos unos pantalones por que ya no tengo culo, casi.



Tiburcio ¡¡¡ qué alegría!!! , haz lo que te dicen los médicos eh...


----------



## Montenegro (24 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si me escuerno lo haré con estilazo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 121094



Joder, qué guapa. Disfrútala. Ésa es una carretera de montaña dándole tiza tiene que ser una pasada.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Jun 2019)

Stanley dijo:


> Joder, qué guapa. Disfrútala. Ésa es una carretera de montaña dándole tiza tiene que ser una pasada.



Totalmente, la voy a hacer el rodaje en una noche y luego a estripar curvas.


----------



## damnit (24 Jun 2019)

Buen cacharro te has agenciado Sr. Tiburcio. Disfrútela con cabeza, o no, qué cojones.


----------



## OYeah (24 Jun 2019)

marvelous mambo dijo:


> Cuántos años has tenido acidez shur? Yo tuve meses atrás y era por tomar café. Con pastilla de cafeína no me da.




Tengo la profunda sospecha, pero solo sospecha, de que gran parte de los cánceres de colón actuales son por el café.

El café irrita muchisimo la mucosa intestinal. Yo lo tengo comprobado. Es muy ácido.


Pero es la droga que mueve a los esclavos en Occidente. La pusieron de moda en el XIX para que los trabajadores rindieran más. Eso y los antidepresivos-ansioliticos son drogas que no se van a retirar, no se puede.


----------



## ElCalvo (24 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si me escuerno lo haré con estilazo.



CB500F??? Yo Al igual me pillo la CB500X, la F es demasiado bajita para mí.


----------



## Narwhal (24 Jun 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Tengo la profunda sospecha, pero solo sospecha, de que gran parte de los cánceres de colón actuales son por el café.
> 
> El café irrita muchisimo la mucosa intestinal. Yo lo tengo comprobado. *Es muy ácido.*
> 
> ...



Yo, que desde pequeño he tenido acidez ya hace 22 años pregunté a un digestivo sobre su relación con el cáncer digestivo y me dijo que era al revés: Que en estudios se había observado que individuos con acidez presentaban menor incidencia de Cáncer en aparatu digestivu


----------



## OYeah (24 Jun 2019)

Narwhal dijo:


> Yo, que desde pequeño he tenido acidez ya hace 22 años pregunté a un digestivo sobre su relación con el cáncer digestivo y me dijo que era al revés: Que en estudios se había observado que individuos con acidez presentaban menor incidencia de Cáncer en aparatu digestivu




Yo lo que te puedo decir es que cuando me paso con el café sin el suficiente azúcar cago sangre y me arde el culo. Tú mismo si piensas que eso es bueno.


----------



## ACICUETANO (24 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Todavía estoy vivo shurperros, igual que antes, hoy estreno amoto juasjuasjuas, lo voy a gozar.



Déjale la rueda en los alambres!!! un abrazo y a disfrutar


----------



## Narwhal (24 Jun 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo lo que te puedo decir es que cuando me paso con el café sin el suficiente azúcar cago sangre y me arde el culo. Tú mismo si piensas que eso es bueno.



No no, yo no he dicho que NO sea malo. De hecho siendo un apasionado del café me lo he tenido que quitar porque me sienta al estómago como un chupito de tequila con orujo en ayunas.Me provoca gastritis.Y lo he suprimido por mi cuenta, porque al digestivo al que consulté al respecto hace un año me dijo que NO lo suprimiese, que mi gastritis me la provocó el helycobacter y bla bla bla bla, que el café es antioxidante y tal...era colombiano así que le dije que "cómo barría para casa". 
En mi mensaje anterior sólo he expresado lo que me dijo un médico digestivo sobre la acidez hace 22 años.


----------



## OYeah (24 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio, has ido sobre seguro, Honda, pero porque no una chopper?

Va por ti:


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Jun 2019)

Fnz dijo:


> CB500F??? Yo Al igual me pillo la CB500X, la F es demasiado bajita para mí.




Es una cb300R, me hubiera pillao la 1000 que es un monstruo infraterreno pero con lo que peso ahora mismo si me se vá pal lao en parado no la sujeto.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Jun 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Tiburcio, has ido sobre seguro, Honda, pero porque no una chopper?
> 
> Va por ti:



Es que nunca me han gustado las chopper, y me congratula enormemente que se las llame así, ahora se dice custom.


----------



## OYeah (24 Jun 2019)

Hay choppers y choppers, pero disfrutala igual, las curvas son las mismas.


----------



## damnit (24 Jun 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo lo que te puedo decir es que cuando me paso con el café sin el suficiente azúcar cago sangre y me arde el culo. Tú mismo si piensas que eso es bueno.



joder, a ver si eso no va a ser el café y el café es sólo un catalizador de una cosa peor. No he oído en mi vida a nadie que por tomar un café cague sangre...


----------



## OYeah (24 Jun 2019)

Va por ti n.2, los moteros os mereceis el doble.


----------



## ElCalvo (24 Jun 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Es una cb300R, me hubiera pillao la 1000 que es un monstruo infraterreno pero con lo que peso ahora mismo si me se vá pal lao en parado no la sujeto.



La 300 la veo un poco cortita de potencia. La diferencia de precio con la 500 es muy poca y con esa ya puedes ir donde sea


----------



## OYeah (24 Jun 2019)

damnit dijo:


> joder, a ver si eso no va a ser el café y el café es sólo un catalizador de una cosa peor. No he oído en mi vida a nadie que por tomar un café cague sangre...




Café sin azúcar, tete. El café es MUY irritante, te lo he dicho ya.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (9 Jul 2019)

Alguien sabe cómo sigue el amigo @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia ?

Lleva ya 15 días sin pasar por aquí.


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 Jul 2019)

ahora se escoñao con la moto  /espero que no


----------



## EXTOUAREG (9 Jul 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> ahora se escoñao con la moto  /espero que no



15 días sin pasar por aquí es preocupante, a ver si sabemos algo.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (9 Jul 2019)

Lo siento. Ánimo y confianza.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (17 Jul 2019)

Hace unas horas que estaba conectado, según aparece en su perfil.

Espero que asome la patita y nos cuente


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (17 Jul 2019)

como le va al op con eso de morirse?


----------



## mostacho (17 Jul 2019)

_*FORZA GURRU TI QUIREMOS MUCHO


*_


----------



## EXTOUAREG (18 Jul 2019)

Me dio un thanks esta tarde en el hilo sobre comer carne roja, así que anda por aquí.

Entiendo que prefiera no hablar del tema.


----------



## Digamelon (18 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio, ¡espero que estés disfrutando la moto como un enano!


----------



## matias331 (18 Jul 2019)

Tibu, a un cuñado le dieron 6 meses por cancer a la medula, se ha sanado siguiendo el tratamiento de un medico Hindu, parecido a lo que predica el Dr. Marti, Dr. Alberto Martí Bosch ...........velo es bueno


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (18 Jul 2019)

Que pasa jamijors, todavía no he morido, me preocupa lo flaco que estoy , me da verguenza verme en bolas.

Me voy a arrastrar la oreja por el asfalto un rato.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Que pasa jamijors, todavía no he morido, me preocupa lo flaco que estoy , me da verguenza verme en bolas.
> 
> Me voy a arrastrar la oreja por el asfalto un rato.



Venga, campeón. Fuerza y vive a tope.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (18 Jul 2019)

Animo tiburcio los burbujeros rojos y fachas estamos contigo aqui no hay division de opiniones.

Mucha fuerza


----------



## esNecesario (18 Jul 2019)

Un abrazo compañero. Nos veremos en el "infierno". Pero no cantes victoria todavía. 

Muchos años.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (18 Jul 2019)

Ya estoy aquí.



EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Me dio un thanks esta tarde en el hilo sobre comer carne roja, así que anda por aquí.
> 
> Entiendo que prefiera no hablar del tema.



Mañana voy a Toledoc norte, le toca revisión a la burra y si me lo hacen pronto de paso me acercaré a Guajaráz a ver como está el tema de la eutrofización.


----------



## Narwhal (18 Jul 2019)

Cuéntenos amigo, qué tal ese Tac abdominal que nos dijiste tenías por estas fechas. Cómo van los engendros.
Y la dienta cetogénica ¿Te está resultando muy sacrificado llevarla a cabo?? Un abrazo


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (18 Jul 2019)

Narwhal dijo:


> Cuéntenos amigo, qué tal ese Tac abdominal que nos dijiste tenías por estas fechas. Cómo van los engendros.
> Y la dienta cetogénica ¿Te está resultando muy sacrificado llevarla a cabo?? Un abrazo



Me lo hice el lunes, me van a matar con estas cosas, ayunando segun estoy de esmirriao y tragando 1 litro de asqueroso yodo con agua y una inyección de mas yodo ese día, tengo una cagalera chupáina desde entonces que no me lamo, ademas me metieron doble dosis de iones derroidores por que el técnico decía que si había ayunado , esto despues de haberme pasado ya el cacharro osea que algo vió ahí que no era comida. horror, el dia 25 espero noticias en la consulta con los resultados de esto.

Hoy me voy a jalar una paella a ver si se corta y que le den a la dieta que realmente es dura de llevar por que no puedo comer en condiciones yo que adoro el pan entre otras cosas que están prohibidas, hoy me la salto.

Gracias.


----------



## visaman (18 Jul 2019)

te quedan 3 días para ser el forero radioactivo con powers nucelares y tal


----------



## eltonelero (18 Jul 2019)

Lo de las putas y un yate (aunque sea alquilado) no lo has evaluado?
Medicamente no sirve de nada peroque te quiten lo bailao.


----------



## Narwhal (18 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me lo hice el lunes, me van a matar con estas cosas, ayunando segun estoy de esmirriao y tragando 1 litro de asqueroso yodo con agua y una inyección de mas yodo ese día, tengo una cagalera chupáina desde entonces que no me lamo, ademas me metieron doble dosis de iones derroidores por que el técnico decía que si había ayunado , esto despues de haberme pasado ya el cacharro osea que algo vió ahí que no era comida. horror, el dia 25 espero noticias en la consulta con los resultados de esto.
> 
> Hoy me voy a jalar una paella a ver si se corta y que le den a la dieta que realmente es dura de llevar por que no puedo comer en condiciones yo que adoro el pan entre otras cosas que están prohibidas, hoy me la salto.
> 
> Gracias.



Claro, es que esa dieta, donde se suprimen todos los hidratos, tiene que ser jodida de llevar. Que me quiten a mí las lentejas.... Animo compañero


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (18 Jul 2019)

Para mí vivir sin poder comer lo que me de la gana no es vida, comer es uno de los mas grandes placeres a mi parecer, y por la boca muere el pez


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (18 Jul 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo de las putas y un yate (aunque sea alquilado) no lo has evaluado?
> Medicamente no sirve de nada peroque te quiten lo bailao.



Curiosamente se me han quitado las ganas de todo en lo relativo al sexo, y eso que el nardo es lo único que no ha mermado en mi ejcuchimizao cuerpaco.


----------



## eltonelero (18 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Curiosamente se me han quitado las ganas de todo en lo relativo al sexo, y eso que el nardo es lo único que no ha mermado en mi ejcuchimizao cuerpaco.



ánimo, busca algo que te apasione o algún pequeño sueño que tenías pendiente de hacer(un viaje, actividad, poner bombonas en un hemiciclo...) no porque exista la posibilidad de espicharla sino por darte una alegria, que al fin y al cabo es la vida también.
P.S
Si la cosa va mal haz un hilo nuevo con una encuesta. Yo votaría por Viruelo y hacemos un crowfunding para explosivos o algún pistolón.


----------



## Me_opongo (18 Jul 2019)

Dale duro Tiburcio, que tú puedes.

Muchos ánimos y fuerza.

Un abrazo. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NIKK (18 Jul 2019)

Solo te digo que cuando pienso en los millones que dedican los gobiernos de turno a la viogen y lo que dedican a la investigación contra el cáncer.....me entra una mala hostia....... espero te recuperes. Un fuerte abrazo nene.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (18 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> Mañana voy a Toledoc norte, le toca revisión a la burra y si me lo hacen pronto de paso me acercaré a Guajaraz a ver como está el tema de la eutrofización.



El Guajaraz esta al 72% ahora, para la sequía que esta cayendo en toda España no esta mal, no son aguas muy sucias ya que estan en pleno campo y el agua que recibe proviene de arroyos bastante limpios, ya nos dirás qué te encuentras, siempre eres bienvenido a Argés y Layos.

Que vaya bien esa revisión.

Toledo Norte manda.


----------



## Aresti (18 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Tengo la profunda sospecha, pero solo sospecha, de que gran parte de los cánceres de colón actuales son por el café.
> 
> El café irrita muchisimo la mucosa intestinal. Yo lo tengo comprobado. Es muy ácido.
> 
> ...



Pues yo me tomo tropecientos cafés al día. Todos expresos cortos estilo italiano.

Hace tiempo me daban cagalera pero últimamente no me hacen efecto intestinal.


¿Hs mirado tratamientos autoinmunes? Es lo que se lleva. Además debe haber una unidad muy avanzada en Cataluña.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (18 Jul 2019)

Aresti dijo:


> Pues yo me tomo tropecientos cafés al día. Todos expresos cortos estilo italiano.
> 
> Hace tiempo me daban cagalera pero últimamente no me hacen efecto intestinal.
> 
> ...



Si, he leído sobre inmunoterapia y no parece ser ninguna panacea, si quieres saber mas mira, se te quitan las ganas.

Los efectos secundarios más comunes son las reacciones de la piel en el sitio de la aguja. Estos efectos secundarios son:


Dolor
Hinchazón
Irritación
Enrojecimiento
Comezón
Sarpullido
Síntomas como de gripe, que son:


Fiebre
Escalofríos
Debilidad
Mareos
Náuseas o vómitos
Dolor de músculos o de articulaciones
Cansancio
Dolor de cabeza
Dificultad para respirar
Presión arterial baja o alta
Otros efectos secundarios pueden ser:


Hinchazón y aumento de peso por retención de líquidos
Palpitaciones del corazón
Congestión de senos nasales
Diarrea
Riesgo de infecciones.
Las inmunoterapias pueden causar también reacciones alérgicas graves o hasta mortales. Sin embargo, estas reacciones son raras.

Y si quuieres mas..... 
*Nuevos fármacos, nuevos efectos secundarios: complicaciones de inmunoterapia del cáncer *

Investigación de efectos secundarios de inmunoterapia del cáncer

Me suena a más de lo mismo, andan como pollo sin cabeza mientras desarrollan cosas invirtiendo millones y millones, por medio estárán los laboratorios de siempre.


----------



## matias331 (18 Jul 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> ánimo, busca algo que te apasione o algún pequeño sueño que tenías pendiente de hacer(un viaje, actividad, poner bombonas en un hemiciclo...) no porque exista la posibilidad de espicharla sino por darte una alegria, que al fin y al cabo es la vida también.
> P.S
> Si la cosa va mal haz un hilo nuevo con una encuesta. Yo votaría por Viruelo y hacemos un crowfunding para explosivos o algún pistolón.



Marijuana para los dolores es mas saludable que la medicina química, ademas que muchísimo mas económica.......hay harta info en internek.....

lo de las bombonas no lo pense,,je,je...........debe dar una satisfacción super.........je,je........estoy en Perú, donde la representación es la cagaaa.....

Por aquí cuentan que una vez la avenida donde esta el parla, se atoro porque unos terroristas lo habían tomado y amenazaban con quemar el parla con todos los representantes dentro, a menos que entregaran una fuerte suma de dinero.

Con todos los coches detenidos, pasaban pidiendo colaboración para resolver el problema, un taxista pregunto cuanto había que dar, el que recolectaba le dijo: algunos están colaborando con 1 y otros con medio galón de gasofa........uste dira


----------



## TitusMagnificus (19 Jul 2019)

matias331 dijo:


> Marijuana para los dolores es mas saludable que la medicina química, ademas que muchísimo mas económica.......hay harta info en internek.....
> 
> lo de las bombonas no lo pense,,je,je...........debe dar una satisfacción super.........je,je........estoy en Perú, donde la representación es la cagaaa.....
> 
> ...



Como hagan esto aquí se acaba el butano


----------



## visaman (19 Jul 2019)

si eso ve a que te hagan una mamada para que te saquen los venenos


----------



## Narwhal (25 Jul 2019)

Tibur qué te han dicho hoy los matasanos sobre los resultados del TAC


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (25 Jul 2019)

Tibur, animo que lo tienes hecho. Vente a Valencia con la burra a comer paella de la buena


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Jul 2019)

ACTORSECUNDARIO dijo:


> Tibur, animo que lo tienes hecho. Vente a Valencia con la burra a comer paella de la buena



Y tu no palmas ya o que ? asi no tendrias que usurpar el nick de otros usuarios...


----------



## Narwhal (25 Jul 2019)

Connor dijo:


> Y tu no palmas ya o que ? asi no tendrias que usurpar el nick de otros usuarios...



Fuera de aquí FEO


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (25 Jul 2019)

Connor dijo:


> Y tu no palmas ya o que ? asi no tendrias que usurpar el nick de otros usuarios...



Joder Connor, no tienes ni puta idea


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Jul 2019)

Narwhal dijo:


> Fuera de aquí FEO



De quien hablas del hijodeputa de tu padre o de la cerda de tu madre ?


----------



## Narwhal (25 Jul 2019)

Connor dijo:


> De quien hablas del hijodeputa de tu padre o de la cerda de tu madre ?



Vas a tener cojoncillos algún día para decirme esas cositas a la cara desgraciado???


----------



## germanalca (25 Jul 2019)

Ánimo y fuerza.


----------



## allseeyingeye (25 Jul 2019)

yo tomo RESVERATROL

y tengo una teoria muy personal sobre en el mas positivo de los sentido

funciona muy bien con ciertos tipos canceres de sidra y en otros nop

yo diria que SI

curiosamente han sacado cantidad de estudios sospechosos atacandolo con trucos rarisimos argumentales y procedimentales en los estudios , que tiene toda la pinta de que MAS QUE INVESTIGAR SI HACE BIEN, ESTABAN *DESESPERADO*S POR DEMOSTRAR QUE NO HACIA NADA o deslegitimar a los estudios que si daban resultados muy positivos

ejemplo:



> tomamos muestas de resveratrol en varios cartuchos Magnum ACP que son disparados hacia tumor.
> resultado es que si bien elimina parte del turmor, el resveratrol tambien parece producir lesiones que recuerdan bastante a las lesiones producidas por un calibre .45 pero no al calibre .45 ACP usado en la muestras
> 
> asi que esto parece evidencia que el Resvertrol cree lesiones de entrada y salida igual que un calibre .45
> ...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jul 2019)

Narwhal dijo:


> Tibur qué te han dicho hoy los matasanos sobre los resultados del TAC



Lo que esperaba en el fondo, nada bueno. Los engendros han prosperado, lo que eran varias larvas en el hígado se han unido formando otro engendro mayor que por su parte ha empezado a colonizar el duodeno, el del colon ahí sigue acurrucado. 
Lo raro es que casi no tengo síntomas salvo molestias y desarreglos en el paquete digestivo y la pérdida de peso pero segun me ha dicho la doctora de hoy, por que era otra doctora la cosa irá palante indefectiblemente y no parece que vaya a ser despacio en vista de la evolución desde un tac a otro. Supongo que cualquier día me dará un flaqui y de ahí en adelante vete a saber, un cuadro macho, un cuadro.

He vuelto a pedir tregua, no me decido a someterme a lo único que parece quedar, la puta quimio, de la cual me dicen que tampoco es muy probable que sirva siquiera para poder amputar los bichos jaja, tenía esperanza en que entre todos los remedios que he tomado aparte esto al menos se parase , no digo ya que remitiese sino parase pero por lo visto me lo han pillado muy avanzado.

Mientras escribía esto he estado hablando 1 hora con mi padre y mi hermana que llamaban esperanzados, casi es peor tener que decir las cosas claras y jodidas a la gente que te quiere que tenerlo uno mismo de verdad, y me espera tener que dar la misma explicación a otro hermano y amigos que me van a preguntar hoy, un puto castigo hamijos.


----------



## allseeyingeye (25 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Lo que esperaba en el fondo, nada bueno. Los engendros han prosperado, lo que eran varias larvas en el hígado se han unido formando otro engendro mayor que por su parte ha empezado a colonizar el duodeno, el del colon ahí sigue acurrucado.
> Lo raro es que casi no tengo síntomas salvo molestias y desarreglos en el paquete digestivo y la pérdida de peso pero segun me ha dicho la doctora de hoy, por que era otra doctora la cosa irá palante indefectiblemente y no parece que vaya a ser despacio en vista de la evolución desde un tac a otro. Supongo que cualquier día me dará un flaqui y de ahí en adelante vete a saber, un cuadro macho, un cuadro.
> 
> He vuelto a pedir tregua, no me decido a someterme a lo único que parece quedar, la puta quimio, de la cual me dicen que tampoco es muy probable que sirva siquiera para poder amputar los bichos jaja, tenía esperanza en que entre todos los remedios que he tomado aparte esto al menos se parase , no digo ya que remitiese sino parase pero por lo visto me lo han pillado muy avanzado.
> ...




que cosas alternativas estabas haciendo?

Lo digo para saber cuales no han funcionado en este caso

has probado el NAC? Acetil Cistenia O Flumil Forte 3 euros para 20 dias?

decian en uno de los bidrios, que ante todo uno de los estados en los que sea caia en esta movida, era que EL CUERPO SE PRESENTABA CON PROBLEMASA PARA HACER QUELACIONES

asi que habia que ayudarle favoreciendo la quelacion por medios naturales / artificiales 

y luego sobre es base, seguir montando la "defensa / ataque" por mas vias

PERO IMPORTANTISIMO ASEGURARSE QUE EL CUERPO RECUPERA LA CAPACIDAD DE QUELACION (quelation)


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jul 2019)

Decir que os agradezco las propuestas de tratamientos y tomas de potingues varios, llevo un mes asqueado con una paleodieta estricta de esas, tomando kalanchoe, mms, y otras cosas mas , esto está muy avanzado parece ser, creo que hasta aquí he llegado.

No se puede probar de todo, es imposible por que al final no haces nada en condiciones.

Dejadlo ya tios, lo digo en serio, no me recetéis mas de nada.


----------



## allseeyingeye (25 Jul 2019)

Copper chelation selectively kills colon cancer cells through redox cycling and generation of reactive oxygen species. - PubMed - NCBI

ejemplo de lo que contaba arriba


NCBI *PubMed*
US National Library of Medicine National Institutes of Health

BMC Cancer. 2014 Jul 21;14:527. doi: 10.1186/1471-2407-14-527.
*Copper chelation selectively kills colon cancer cells through redox cycling and generation of reactive oxygen species.*


----------



## allseeyingeye (25 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Decir que os agradezco las propuestas de tratamientos y tomas de potingues varios, llevo un mes asqueado con una paleodieta estricta de esas, tomando kalanchoe, mms, y otras cosas mas , esto está muy avanzado parece ser, creo que hasta aquí he llegado.
> 
> No se puede probar de todo, es imposible por que al final no haces nada en condiciones.
> 
> Dejadlo ya tios, lo digo en serio, no me recetéis mas de nada.




vale vale ok 
si lo estaba pensando el otro dia
que cuando estas pachucho, estas como para experimentos


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jul 2019)

Sobre todo no os lo toméis a mal, os lo agradezco de corazón.

Y a Conor le digo que como quiere que no le lluevan palos por todas partes, joder, te lloverán a chaparrones, es inutil intentar que algo cambie si sigues haciendo lo mismo, meter la pata.


----------



## PacodeMier (25 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Decir que os agradezco las propuestas de tratamientos y tomas de potingues varios, llevo un mes asqueado con una paleodieta estricta de esas, tomando kalanchoe, mms, y otras cosas mas , esto está muy avanzado parece ser, creo que hasta aquí he llegado.
> 
> No se puede probar de todo, es imposible por que al final no haces nada en condiciones.
> 
> Dejadlo ya tios, lo digo en serio, no me recetéis mas de nada.



Joder Tibur menuda papeleta, debe ser muy jodido plantearse qué hacer ahora, si quimio sí o no... yo tampoco sabría. Un abrazo y ánimo compañero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Jul 2019)

1. Pide una hipoteca o un préstamo personal.
2. Vete a sudamérica e hínchate a follar.
3. Cuando tú quieras, cuando estes listo, busca el libro "The peaceful death". Dicen yonosequé de Mexico.

CALIDAD DE VIDA > CANTIDAD DE VIDA


----------



## PacodeMier (25 Jul 2019)

Joer Ratona, qué comentario más offtopic después de lo que ha dicho Tibur... no quiere más consejos ni tampoco es momento de hablar de tu tránsito intestinal chocho... después dices que la gente es rara contigo xD


----------



## OYeah (25 Jul 2019)

joder, que palo.

Apenas he posteado aqui contigo pero me ha tocado el tema, tus ultimos mensajes.

Yo perdi a mi madre muy joven por cáncer. 42 años. Lo vivi todo.


Te voy a decir una cosa: gracias por exponerte aqui, pues gracias a ello cambia nuestra perspectiva de la vida. Dejamos pasar los dias sin tomar las decisiones necesarias, no tenemos suficiente conciencia del paso del tiempo.

No te doy consejos que tú ya sabrás lo que quieres hacer y lo que no. Solo te doy las gracias. Sin ti o casos como el tuyo aqui se nos pasaria la vida entre gilipolleces.


(Edito para hacer ver la famosa psicopatia femenina. Yo, yo y yo, Ratona y su yo.)


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jul 2019)

PacodeMier dijo:


> Joer Ratona, qué comentario más offtopic después de lo que ha dicho Tibur... no quiere más consejos ni tampoco es momento de hablar de tu tránsito intestinal chocho... después dices que la gente es rara contigo xD



Me parto con Ratona, ella es como es, no la regañes onvre.

A mi creo que me va a dar igual comer fibras o grasas con alquitrán que adoquines , todos los remedios deberían haber empezado hace mas de un año, bastante mas. 
He empezado a hacer algo despues de estar jiñando cacaceite sanguinolento 3 meses, en suma llevo 2 meses poniendo remedios , del tipo que sean, lo cierto es que parece ser tarde para remedios.

Nunca hagáis lo que yó, no uséis la táctica del avestruz para no saber, al final acabas sabiendo y de sopetón.


----------



## PacodeMier (25 Jul 2019)

PacodeMier dijo:


> Joer Ratona, qué comentario más offtopic después de lo que ha dicho Tibur... no quiere más consejos ni tampoco es momento de hablar de tu tránsito intestinal chocho... después dices que la gente es rara contigo xD





Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me parto con Ratona, ella es como es, no la regañes onvre.
> 
> A mi creo que me va a dar igual comer fibras o grasas con alquitrán que adoquines , todos los remedios deberían haber empezado hace mas de un año, bastante mas.



¿Te han dicho qué esperanza de vida te puede dar la quimio? Si te pueden asegurar algo igual sería conveniente pasar por ese trance, si no mejor disfrutar todo lo que puedas. A mi madrina le sirvió, se lo quitó, lo malo que al tiempo le reapareció pero bueno cada caso es único.


----------



## OYeah (25 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me parto con Ratona, ella es como es, no la regañes onvre.
> 
> A mi creo que me va a dar igual comer fibras o grasas con alquitrán que adoquines , todos los remedios deberían haber empezado hace mas de un año, bastante mas.




Bueno, hay casos de remisión completa de cánceres muy avanzados, también te lo digo. Aunque realmente nadie sepa porqué. A veces en cuestión de dias.

Es una enfermedad muy compleja. Hablan del vino y yo se por mi trabajo que el vino tiene muchisimas sustancias químicas, hasta trazas de huevo. Huevo de gallina, no empecemos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> joder, que palo.
> 
> Apenas he posteado aqui contigo pero me ha tocado el tema, tus ultimos mensajes.
> 
> ...




Gracias tìo joder , se me caen lágrimas.


----------



## OYeah (25 Jul 2019)

A mi me da mucha mala hostia el que no se haya erradicado ya el cáncer, o haberlo transformado en algo como la diabetes, una enfermedad crónica más. Hay dinero para mil gilipolleces pero no para esto. Y como demostró Carreras el dinero importa.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me parto con Ratona, ella es como es, no la regañes onvre.
> 
> A mi creo que me va a dar igual comer fibras o grasas con alquitrán que adoquines , todos los remedios deberían haber empezado hace mas de un año, bastante mas.



Por lo que parece la putada ha sido la metastasis en el higado, pero a nivel de colon la cosa no ha empeorado especialmente. Y segun eso, si sus sintomas de sangrado le comenzaron hace unos meses, como podria saber hace un año la que se le estaba viniendo encima.

Por otra parte, el tema de las metastasis tambien puede convertirse en una puta loteria. Hay casos en que se manifiestan progresivamente al cabo del tiempo, y otros en que se dan de manera inmninente y galopante.

Lo suyo parece un caso de puta mala suerte dentro de la mala suerte. O al menos es la impresion que a mi me da.


----------



## OYeah (25 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Gracias tìo joder , se me caen lágrimas.




De nada, lo digo de corazón, y ahora paro que tengo mis recuerdos también, y voy a dedicarme un rato a ellos. Me vienen bien estas cosas de vez en cuando. Gracias y ánimo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jul 2019)

PacodeMier dijo:


> ¿Te han dicho qué esperanza de vida te puede dar la quimio? Si te pueden asegurar algo igual sería conveniente pasar por ese trance, si no mejor disfrutar todo lo que puedas. A mi madrina le sirvió, se lo quitó, lo malo que al tiempo le reapareció pero bueno cada caso es único.



Si me asegurasen algo no lo dudaría posiblemente pero me dicen bien claro que es posible que nisiquiera sirva para poder operar.


----------



## Morenito Winter (25 Jul 2019)

Mucho ánimo! Sé por familiares que es muy duro, intenta aprovechar el tiempo haciendo lo que más te guste, sobre todo los días que estés mejor

virtus juntix mors non separabit


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jul 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Por lo que parece la putada ha sido la metastasis en el higado, pero a nivel de colon la cosa no ha empeorado especialmente. Y segun eso, si sus sintomas de sangrado le comenzaron hace unos meses, como podria saber hace un año la que se le estaba viniendo encima.
> 
> Por otra parte, el tema de las metastasis tambien puede convertirse en una puta loteria. Hay casos en que se manifiestan progresivamente al cabo del tiempo, y otros en que se dan de manera inmninente y galopante.
> 
> Lo suyo parece un caso de puta mala suerte dentro de la mala suerte. O al menos es la impresion que a mi me da.



La sangría empezó antes de navidad, en vez de correr a hacerme pruebas o análisis o lo que sea espere hasta abril mas o menos para pedir una prueba de sangre en heces, y ademas les dije que me diesen los resultados lo mas tarde posible , es pa partirme la cara yo mismo, lo sé, por eso digo que no seáis avestruces como yo.

Creo que la cosa viene de los 5 años que conviví con una tordac, muy mala vida, champán a saco a diario y sin comer en condiciones y vida de perro sarnoso, ni ejercicio ni deporte ni nada de nada, es más, antes de eso llevaba sin privar 8 o 9 años y a raiz de empezar con ella volví al lío para estar "a su rollo", muy borrachuza y penca ademas de porrista en secreto bajo un camuflaje muy respetable jaja, qué puto imbecil soy. Con esto quiero decir que mas que una mala suerte me lo he buscao me parece a mí, y tampoco la culpo , uno ya era mayorcito.


----------



## calzonazos (25 Jul 2019)

Tu hinchate a comer pulpo, chuletillas de cordero, buenas putas y ya esta, el dia que se haga insoportable te tiras de madrugada desde un noveno piso y listo


----------



## allseeyingeye (25 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> La sangría empezó antes de navidad, en vez de correr a hacerme pruebas o análisis o lo que sea espere hasta abril mas o menos para pedir una prueba de sangre en heces, y ademas les dije que me diesen los resultados lo mas tarde posible , es pa partirme la cara yo mismo, lo sé, por eso digo que no seáis avestruces como yo.
> 
> Creo que la cosa viene de los 5 años que conviví con una tordac, muy mala vida, champán a saco a diario y sin comer en condiciones y vida de perro sarnoso, ni ejercicio ni deporte ni nada de nada, es más, antes de eso llevaba sin privar 8 o 9 años y a raiz de empezar con ella volví al lío para estar "a su rollo", muy borrachuza y penca ademas de porrista en secreto bajo un camuflaje muy respetable jaja, qué puto imbecil soy. Con esto quiero decir que mas que una mala suerte me lo he buscao me parece a mí, y tampoco la culpo , uno ya era mayorcito.




y una polla
yo tambien pienso hacer lo mismo que tu llamas "avestruz"
yo he tenido cosas parecidas
NO HE IDO
ni he hecho nada
y de momento sigo tecleando


----------



## PacodeMier (25 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> La sangría empezó antes de navidad, en vez de correr a hacerme pruebas o análisis o lo que sea espere hasta abril mas o menos para pedir una prueba de sangre en heces, y ademas les dije que me diesen los resultados lo mas tarde posible , es pa partirme la cara yo mismo, lo sé, por eso digo que no seáis avestruces como yo.
> 
> Creo que la cosa viene de los 5 años que conviví con una tordac, muy mala vida, champán a saco a diario y sin comer en condiciones y vida de perro sarnoso, ni ejercicio ni deporte ni nada de nada, es más, antes de eso llevaba sin privar 8 o 9 años y a raiz de empezar con ella volví al lío para estar "a su rollo", muy borrachuza y penca ademas de porrista en secreto bajo un camuflaje muy respetable jaja, qué puto imbecil soy. Con esto quiero decir que mas que una mala suerte me lo he buscao me parece a mí, y tampoco la culpo , uno ya era mayorcito.



No le busques sentido, conozco casos de tíos sanisimos que ni bebían ni fumaban, se cuidaban y hacían deporte y apareció sin más. Esta puta enfermedad sigue siendo un misterio.


----------



## Maybe (25 Jul 2019)

No ando mucho por aquí y le he leído poco... aun así permítame decirle que admiro profundamente su entereza y su sentido del humor. Lamento lo que está pasando, le envío muchos ánimos y le deseo toda la buena suerte del mundo. No pierda la esperanza, un abrazo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jul 2019)

calzonazos dijo:


> Tu hinchate a comer pulpo, chuletillas de cordero, buenas putas y ya esta, el dia que se haga insoportable te tiras de madrugada desde un noveno piso y listo



Por pulpo y carnaca no será, son 2 cosas de las que me he podido hinchar con la dieta paleo esta, todavía tengo un pulpo de kg en el congelador tras apretarme unos cuantos iguales en unos días, ayer me metí un entrecot entre pecho y espalda que no se lo saltaba un gitano, esta semana igual me atiborro a marisco jojo, pero esto son tonterías creeme, de pulpo he acabado hasta la polla en 4 días, tengo otro entrecot en la nevera y ni me llama, todo te puede parecer superfluo en esta situación hamijito.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> La sangría empezó antes de navidad, en vez de correr a hacerme pruebas o análisis o lo que sea espere hasta abril mas o menos para pedir una prueba de sangre en heces, y ademas les dije que me diesen los resultados lo mas tarde posible , es pa partirme la cara yo mismo, lo sé, por eso digo que no seáis avestruces como yo.
> 
> Creo que la cosa viene de los 5 años que conviví con una tordac, muy mala vida, champán a saco a diario y sin comer en condiciones y vida de perro sarnoso, ni ejercicio ni deporte ni nada de nada, es más, antes de eso llevaba sin privar 8 o 9 años y a raiz de empezar con ella volví al lío para estar "a su rollo", muy borrachuza y penca ademas de porrista en secreto bajo un camuflaje muy respetable jaja, qué puto imbecil soy. Con esto quiero decir que mas que una mala suerte me lo he buscao me parece a mí, y tampoco la culpo , uno ya era mayorcito.



Pero siendo motero, tambien es logico que se diese usted un poco a la mala vida. Y tampoco parecia que fuese tan excesiva, a menos que se pusiese hasta arriba tambien de metanfetamina, y anduviese usted relacionado con los angeles del infierno.

Lo de tener miedo a ir al medico y que le diesen los resultados pienso que le podria suceder a cualquiera.

Ha tenido usted muy mala suerte, eso es todo.

Lo de cuidarse mas o menos, nunca se sabe, yo pienso que influye mucho mas la genetica y la loteria de la vida.

Mi madre, comenzo con unos fuertes ataques de tos, pero no le dio importancia y al cabo de unas semanas le desaparecieron por completo. Sin embargo, poco tiempo despues, le empezaron los fuertes dolores de espalda. Decia que sentia como si un perro le estuviese mordisqueando los huesos. Ahi me empezo a dar un mal palpito. Pero lo que hacia era ir a fisioterapeutas y quiropracticos para nada.

La pobre berreando de dolor mientras el quiropractico le andaba fuchicando en la espalda sin saber ni ella ni el, que ya tenia metastasis en varias vertebras.

En fin, asi durante unos seis meses, hasta que un dia le hacen una radiografia en el medico de cabecera, y tumor maligno al canto en el pulmon.

Poco despues del diagnostico definitivo tambien le descubrieron varias metastasis cerebrales.

No llegaron ni a darle quimio, porque tampoco valia la pena, aunque si varias sesiones de radio. Pero no llego ni a terminar el año.

Por cierto, no era fumadora, el que era fumador era yo.

Un año antes de que comenzase todo aquella pesadilla, recuerdo una frase que me solto, "no se te ocurra fumar delante de mi, que no quiero coger un cancer de pulmon por tu culpa". (Bueno, en realidad lo dijo en gallego).

De eso hace diez años, y todavia de vez en cuando le doy vueltas en la cabeza.

Mi unica conclusion es que la vida es una puta loteria. Y nunca se sabe a quien le puede tocar el gordo o la china.


----------



## colero (25 Jul 2019)

Vaya, es un tema que me toca muy de cerca, a mi padre le detectaron cáncer de colon cuando tenía cincuenta y pico años y desde entonces vivo con temor a heredarlo.

El único consejo que te puedo dar, y es una mierda de consejo, es que intentes no darle muchas vueltas a lo que no depende de ti. Si esto depende de los médicos, de la fortuna o de Dios poco sentido tiene que malgastes tus pensamientos en ello.

Un abrazo muy muy fuerte.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jul 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero siendo motero, tambien es logico que se diese usted un poco a la mala vida. Y tampoco parecia que fuese tan excesiva, a menos que se pusiese hasta arriba tambien de metanfetamina, y anduviese usted relacionado con los angeles del infierno.
> 
> Lo de tener miedo a ir al medico y que le diesen los resultados pienso que le podria suceder a cualquiera.
> 
> ...



Muy jodido, bastante parecido a lo de la mía, empezó por una teta o mama y de ahí al estómago y demas, tampoco la dieron quimio, tampoco fumó ni bebió en la vida , ni sus 3 hermanas mucho menos, todas con uno distinto, otro tío igual, sin comerlo ni beberlo dicho en Pacodemierda, ni fumaban ni bebían y comían muy sano, una de ellas con el máximo recelo en lo que a cuidarse se refiere.

No te comas el cerebro con lo del tabaco.


----------



## Chapapote1 (25 Jul 2019)

Mi padre murió con 54 años de lo mismo que el OP. A él no le hicieron nada porque ya fue tarde. Decir que si no se opera, ni se trata, posiblemente no pase de 6 meses y al final con tremendos dolores postrado en cama.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Muy jodido, bastante parecido a lo de la mía, empezó por una teta o mama y de ahí al estómago y demas, tampoco la dieron quimio, tampoco fumó ni bebió en la vida , ni sus 3 hermanas mucho menos, todas con uno distinto, otro tío igual, sin comerlo ni beberlo dicho en Pacodemierda, ni fumaban ni bebían y comían muy sano, una de ellas con el máximo recelo en lo que a cuidarse se refiere.
> 
> No te comas el cerebro con lo del tabaco.



Mi abuela, la madre de mi madre, tuvo cancer de mama y ni siquiera necesito quimio, pero porque con la radio y la mastectomia, quedo completamente limpia, y vivio hasta los 86 años. Y ninguna de sus cuatro hijas, incluyendo a mi madre, desarrollo cancer de mama.

Ya ve, asi son las cosas. Pero a mi madre, le cayo un tipo de cancer peor, y siendo la mas joven de cinco hermanos, es la unica que ya no sigue viva porque no llego ni a cumplir los 63.

Y eso tambien me lo dijo algun que otro medico de paliativos, pero no puedo evitar seguir pensandolo, y no me ha quedado otro remedio que acostumbrarme a vivir con ese poso de remordimiento.


----------



## Cuncas (25 Jul 2019)

Siento que la cosa no haya ido a mejor Tibur y me alegro de que disfrutes de la vida con humor y al máximo porque al final a la gran mayoría se nos va currando o en chorradas. Eres un grande, ojalá te conociese en persona. Un abrazo grande y que sigas llevándolo como lo llevas, eres un valiente.


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (25 Jul 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> Mi padre murió con 54 años de lo mismo que el OP. A él no le hicieron nada porque ya fue tarde. Decir que si no se opera, ni se trata, posiblemente no pase de 6 meses y al final con tremendos dolores postrado en cama.



Si con la farmacología actual un enfermo está retorciéndose de dolor en una cama, es para poner una bomba en el despacho o coche del médico al que no le sale de los cojones darle la analgesia adecuada, que la hay y está totalmente disponible para cualquier facultativo.



Spoiler



Por 60 pavos puedes incluso comprar opioides mayores en internet, calidad farmacéutica y analgesia poderosa


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Jul 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> Mi padre murió con 54 años de lo mismo que el OP. A él no le hicieron nada porque ya fue tarde. Decir que si no se opera, ni se trata, posiblemente no pase de 6 meses y al final con tremendos dolores postrado en cama.



Eso es porque en este pais de hipocritas y miserables, todavia sigue sin existir una ley que ayude a tener al menos el derecho a una muerte digna.

Mi madre murio tras 72 horas de agonia que se hubiesen podido evitar simplemente con una sobredosis de morfina.


----------



## Chapapote1 (25 Jul 2019)

Molykote dijo:


> Si con la farmacología actual un enfermo está retorciéndose de dolor en una cama, es para poner una bomba en el despacho o coche del médico al que no le sale de los cojones darle la analgesia adecuada, que la hay y está totalmente disponible para cualquier facultativo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al principio le daban calmantes suaves. Cuando estaba muy cascado le daban morfina en una máquina 24h. Pero los dolores los tienes, ya sea antes o después. No vas enchufado a calmantes para morirte a gusto. Ya te digo que no. Si te duele la cabeza te tomas una aspirina o ibuprofeno. Pero el dolor ya lo has tenido. Con esto es lo mismo.

Y esto que digo fue en una clínica privada. Llega a ser por lo público y te mandan al padre a casa porque no se puede hacer nada y que te busques la vida o lo ingreses en un centro de paliativos.


----------



## Chapapote1 (25 Jul 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Eso es porque en este pais de hipocritas y miserables, todavia sigue sin existir una ley que ayude a tener al menos el derecho a una muerte digna.
> 
> Mi madre murio tras 72 horas de agonia que se hubiesen podido evitar simplemente con una sobredosis de morfina.



Yo soy partidario de la eutanasia siempre que se haga bien. Si es para quitar lastre porque sales caro, entonces no. Por desgracia se va a dar más lo segundo si lo aprueban.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Jul 2019)

El otro dia escuche un dato demoledor. En este pais fallecen de muerte natural al año unos 400.000 pacientes, de los cuales el 50% lo hacen en mayor o menor medida sufriendo en sus ultimos momentos.


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (25 Jul 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> Yo soy partidario de la eutanasia siempre que se haga bien. Si es para quitar lastre porque sales caro, entonces no. Por desgracia se va a dar más lo segundo si lo aprueban.



Yo también soy partidario de esa eutanasia, la única que merece el nombre.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Jul 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> Yo soy partidario de la eutanasia siempre que se haga bien. Si es para quitar lastre porque sales caro, entonces no. Por desgracia se va a dar más lo segundo si lo aprueban.



Dejese de lastres, el que quiera aferrarse a la vida que lo haga, y el que no quiera hacerlo a cualquier precio, que tenga el derecho a que le ayuden a dejar de hacerlo.


----------



## Sr.nadie (25 Jul 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Dejese de lastres, el que quiera aferrarse a la vida que lo haga, y el que no quiera hacerlo a cualquier precio, que tenga el derecho a que le ayuden a dejar de hacerlo.



Ya...., con los políticos me fió.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jul 2019)

Sobre la eutanasia no digo nada, preferiría tener lucidez y fuerzas para antes de tener que pedir que me la administren, administrarmela yo mismo, sí, deben hacer falta muchos cojones pero la vida se puede cortar de un plumazo, ya conté hace poco que la única de las hermanas de mi madre que no murió de cancver, se tiró de un quinto piso con muletas y todo escalando una ventana por el patio interior, no habia silla ni nada por eso digo escalndo, con mas de 90 añazos y se puede decir que mucha pasta, eso son cojones.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (25 Jul 2019)

Tomes la decisión que tomes solo te puedo decir que suerte hermano .
un abrazo socio


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jul 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> Mi padre murió con 54 años de lo mismo que el OP. A él no le hicieron nada porque ya fue tarde. Decir que si no se opera, ni se trata, posiblemente no pase de 6 meses y al final con tremendos dolores postrado en cama.



No por el hecho de darte quimio uno se va a librar de todo ese proceso, la quimio no es un analgésico, y estoy seguro de que morirse siempre duele, mas cuanto mas lento sea todo.


----------



## Sr.nadie (25 Jul 2019)

Como va todo?, paso de meterme en el hilo por recuerdos personales.
Pero cada vez que lo veo me siento incómodo. 
Eres buen tío, suerte y lucha. 
Si vas a perder hazlo a lo grande, un abrazo


----------



## Chapapote1 (25 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> No por el hecho de darte quimio uno se va a librar de todo ese proceso, la quimio no es un analgésico, y estoy seguro de que morirse siempre duele, mas cuanto mas lento sea todo.



A ver.... Después de mi padre en su trabajo fueron 2 más. Uno lo pilló a tiempo y sigue normal. El otro está más jodido porque viene de familia y ya ha tenido varias operaciones.

El cáncer de colón parece ser que tiene 2 factores. Uno genético y otro ambiental. Normalmente por vida sedentaria, fumar, beber, mala dieta.....

La quimio y tal es jodida. Pero cuando fue mi padre ya llevaba más de 4 meses con la enfermedad. Tenía metástasis en pulmones e hígado. No le operaron ni para quitarle el tumor principal porque decían que no aguantaría la anestesia. Ni dos meses duró de aquello.

Sobre los tratamientos. He leído casos de todo tipo. De gente que se curó, otros que vivieron 2 años, otros 5 y otros que ni llegaron al año. Cada uno puede decidir lo que quiera, pero si eres capaz de postear en el foro, es que creo que puedes soportar algún tratamiento para al menos intentarlo y no rendirse. 

Aunque eso es decisión tuya. En tal caso hay que pensar también sobre lo que querría el resto. Como por ejemplo amigos y la familia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Sobre la eutanasia no digo nada, preferiría tener lucidez y fuerzas para antes de tener que pedir que me la administren, administrarmela yo mismo, sí, deben hacer falta muchos cojones pero la vida se puede cortar de un plumazo, ya conté hace poco que la única de las hermanas de mi madre que no murió de cancver, se tiró de un quinto piso con muletas y todo escalando una ventana por el patio interior, no habia silla ni nada por eso digo escalndo, con mas de 90 añazos y se puede decir que mucha pasta, eso son cojones.



¿Con 90 tacos en muletas se tiro de un quinto piso escalando una ventana?

Su tia tenia que ser la superabuela, oiga:


----------



## klingsor (25 Jul 2019)

Que me da igual, que no. He estado tantas veces mirandole las cuencas vacías a la muerte, y responder a esa sonrisa descarnada con un "klingsor envida veinte más", y salir airoso, que no, que ayer ya fue y mañana aun no existe.

Solo es HOY. Dijo aquel.

K.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jul 2019)

Me voy a apretar este perolo de kefirs con sandía y melocotón, ¿será sano?




A vuestra saluc y hasta otro rato .


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Jul 2019)

Vaya marmol paco de mierda, joerrr.


----------



## Intop (25 Jul 2019)

Tibur, he cagado mierdas con mejor aspecto que ese kéfir con sandía y no sé qué más. 

Si hay que morirse, hazlo a lo grande joder. Que cuando hagan la autopsia del cuerpo puedan ver al lado de los aliens un trozo de jamón de bellota 5J, unas ostras en su punto o los restos de un buen chuletón de Kobe.



Y ojalá pueda librarse de esos aliens que lleva dentro. Por muy mala pinta que tengan hazlos frente hasta el último aliento y siga usted con la misma actitud positiva que puedo ver en sus palabras. La actitud lo es "casi" todo tibur... y que le quiten lo bailado!!

Un abrazo.


----------



## klingsor (25 Jul 2019)

Si es sano, marche por el paredón abajo a tomar por culo.

Feletes redios. Con sal gorda pa joder al galeno.

K.


----------



## Narwhal (25 Jul 2019)

Tibur GUERRA TOTAL joder. No queda otra compañero. Hay que morir matando. Después de este discurso de Goebbels Alemania perdió la guerra igual. Pero la guerra sin cuartel sirvió por ejemplo para que, de casualidad, se descubriese la quimioterapia por los efectos de un gas después de un bombardeo en Bari. Es hora de que no veamos sólo lo negativo de la quimio. Un abrazo.


----------



## PacodeMier (25 Jul 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El otro dia escuche un dato demoledor. En este pais fallecen de muerte natural al año unos 400.000 pacientes, de los cuales el 50% lo hacen en mayor o menor medida sufriendo en sus ultimos momentos.



Eso, tú animando pisha.


----------



## Denyuri (25 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Hoy me voy a jalar una paella a ver si se corta y que le den a la dieta que realmente es dura de llevar por que no puedo comer en condiciones yo que adoro el pan entre otras cosas que están prohibidas, hoy me la salto.



Jo, ya no sé quien sería el gañán que te dijo tal cetogenia idiota, pero la proteína si hay problemas de tránsito es JODIDA y empieza procesos de putrefacción nada agradables. Come lo que te pete cojones mientras puedas y lo que puedas. Tanta chuminada que te sueltan para prevenir algo que ya está ahí disparao, zampa antes de pasarte a los batidos, que al menos te ahorraste las mucositis de la quimio.

De hecho tu temporada de follarín alcohólico sería lo de menos, es mucho peor en factores de riesgo el jodío chuletón y el abuso de carne roja (además del CP). Habiendo ya en el hígado y siendo joven como eres y yendo al ritmo que va, lo máximo que te pueden vender es unos mesitos de más pero pasándolo aún peor (y eso que todavía no has empezado con los dolores jartos ni los pañales) y encontrándote hecho papilla atumizada. Pero ya es tarde también, con metástasis ya no llega ni a paliativo sino a ensañamiento pa ná.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> La sangría empezó antes de navidad, en vez de correr a hacerme pruebas o análisis o lo que sea espere hasta abril mas o menos para pedir una prueba de sangre en heces, y ademas les dije que me diesen los resultados lo mas tarde posible , es pa partirme la cara yo mismo, lo sé, por eso digo que no seáis avestruces como yo.
> 
> Creo que la cosa viene de los 5 años que conviví con una tordac, muy mala vida, champán a saco a diario y sin comer en condiciones y vida de perro sarnoso, ni ejercicio ni deporte ni nada de nada, es más, antes de eso llevaba sin privar 8 o 9 años y a raiz de empezar con ella volví al lío para estar "a su rollo", muy borrachuza y penca ademas de porrista en secreto bajo un camuflaje muy respetable jaja, qué puto imbecil soy. Con esto quiero decir que mas que una mala suerte me lo he buscao me parece a mí, y tampoco la culpo , uno ya era mayorcito.



ay tiburcio... no es culpa tuya.


----------



## Denyuri (25 Jul 2019)

colero dijo:


> Vaya, es un tema que me toca muy de cerca, a mi padre le detectaron cáncer de colon cuando tenía cincuenta y pico años y desde entonces vivo con temor a heredarlo.



El cancer de colon no es hereditario salvo el fulminante, el que aparece en casos muy graves y normalmente antes de los 30 años. Así que no te acojones innecesariamente. Eso sí, si hay poliposis en tu familia, que ésa sí es hereditaria, no seas avestruz y hazte el cribado y la colono, que eso sí que se coge a tiempo.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Jul 2019)

Estás dándonos una lección a todos. Lo tuyo sí que son cojones. Ojalá pudiera ayudarte de alguna manera.

Un abrazo.


----------



## klingsor (26 Jul 2019)

Me niego más mucho más con bigote



K.


----------



## Denyuri (26 Jul 2019)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> ay tiburcio... no es culpa tuya.



Y viendo las esperas que hay pa una colono o el especialista en Digestivo... los seis meses... ya estaba jodido. Es raro cogerlos en etapas iniciales precisamente por asintomáticos :/


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (26 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio cuídese como mejor quiera o pueda, haciéndole caso a los médicos o no. Está dando un grandísimo ejemplo de entereza y valor al floro, así que de avestruz tiene más bien poco ustec. Esta maldita enfermedad, cuya mortalidad debiera estar ya erradicada o reducida a niveles ínfimos, me trae malos y buenos recuerdos; me quedo con los buenos y uno de ellos fue la entereza y valentía con las que luchó mi madre desde el principio hasta el final, dándonos ánimo a nosotros cuando era ella la que estaba malita.Un abrazo, te deseo lo mejor.


----------



## Don Redondón (26 Jul 2019)

si te vas a quitar e enmedio, llevate antes a unos cuantos con escaño.

para todo lo demás, espero que no sea doloroso.


----------



## sprezzatura (26 Jul 2019)

CRIOGENIZACIÓN MANDA


----------



## sprezzatura (26 Jul 2019)

O perderse en los hielos antárticos (mientras duren) como solución low-cost.

Ojalá lo superes. Buena suerte


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (26 Jul 2019)

Don Tiburcio, un abrazote.y ya.


----------



## visaman (26 Jul 2019)

sieso prueba el vino sin sulfitos oye por lo menos ten el hígado emborrachado, ya en serio un abrazo enorme millones de ánimos y lo que necesites de mi, yo perdí a mi padre con 54 y me pase un año entro en le hospital cuidándolo hasta el final, ante todo debes buscar calidad de vida y dignidad.


----------



## OYeah (26 Jul 2019)

Queria decir que hay una cosa buena que tiene el cáncer, y es que da tiempo a despedirse y cerrar cosas, y enmendar faltas. Yo no tenia buena relación con mis padres y el cáncer cambió todo, si llega a pasar de repente y no me da tiempo a devolver con amor mi estupidez de la juventud, que era importante, pero bien importante (Iglesias un aprendiz y un flojo al lado mio) ahora me estaria subiendo por las paredes cada vez que lo recordara.

Da tiempo a eso y a hacer algo que siempre se quiso o ahora se desea. Pongamos que es bombonas en sedes (es un decir, no hace falta matar a nadie), o un palo al banco para dejár algo de pasta a alguien, etc...


----------



## OYeah (26 Jul 2019)

Yo Tiburcio te recomendaria el Bankia de la Avenida la Plata en Valencia. me harias un favor. Déjalo limpio pero limpio limpio.


----------



## OYeah (26 Jul 2019)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (26 Jul 2019)

Gran entereza la de Tiburcio, no solo tiene que aguantar su enfermedad sino a todos los cuñaos que han aparecido por este hilo con ideas de bombero torero, con remedios de la abuela para una enfermedad terminal, con inducciones al delito y demás, la madre que os parió a todos.


----------



## OYeah (26 Jul 2019)

Tiburcio es un crack, pero si diera un palo en un banco y lo colgara aqui yo ya pongo pasta para un monumento burbujero.


Somos unos hijos de puta, sí.


----------



## visaman (26 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Tiburcio es un crack, pero si diera un palo en un banco y lo colgara aqui yo ya pongo pasta para un monumento burbujero.
> 
> 
> Somos unos hijos de puta, sí.



al menos nosotros moriremos peleando como guerreros no de rodillas con rodilleras


----------



## ACICUETANO (26 Jul 2019)

Un abrazo enorme Tiburcio. 

Cuando observo a fanfarrones deseando que la vida le facilite experiencias fuertes, me acuerdo de ti y veo fuerza y honor


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Jul 2019)

Que pasa Nenggggggs, voy a reventar antes de tiempo con tanto nutri joder.

Vamos a ver , esos foreros cojonudos todos que me agasajáis, uno quiere conocerme por que soy lo mas, otro me dice que tengo muchos cojones y estoy dando una lección al floro, otro que soy un valiente, otro mas que soy fuerte y valeroso, que si muncha entereza, jajaja, supongo que es pa subirme los ánimos, yo no me veo nada de eso en absoluto, ¿que har´´iais vosotros?, ¿dejar de florear, entrar para amrgar al personal de algun modo?, no lo creo, creo que la mayoría haríais lo mismo que yo o algo parecido, en serio tíos, no soy nada de eso pero claro que a uno le da mucha vidilla por otra parte por supuesto que sí, seguid así 

Lo de montar un buen pollo debe molar ciertamente , bombonas y demas, pero me pasa como a todos los que cascan o se suicidian y no hacen ná, la razón es que uno no se quiere ir con mas cargos de conciencia de los que ya tiene, es eso, aunque bien enfilao un buen esparrame de políticos de mierda como los nuestros sería hacer una buena obra jijiji.

Y aquí cito a Denyuri, *(y eso que todavía no has empezado con los dolores jartos ni los pañales) y encontrándote hecho papilla atumizada. Pero ya es tarde también, con metástasis ya no llega ni a paliativo sino a ensañamiento pa ná. *

Te llevas el dudoso honor de adquirir el título de "la alegría de la huerta" o, "jran psicóloja" del jilo, sin acrituc.

Melaspiro a darme aloe en la oreja que hoy por las curvas de la N-403 me las he lijado demasiado, esa paletilla de lechál me ha dado furia porcina.

Bueno estaba como decía mi tía Petra. 

Agradecido de corazón.


----------



## OYeah (11 Ago 2019)

¿Qué hay, Tiburcio, cómo vas?


----------



## damnit (11 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Que pasa Nenggggggs, voy a reventar antes de tiempo con tanto nutri joder.
> 
> Vamos a ver , esos foreros cojonudos todos que me agasajáis, uno quiere conocerme por que soy lo mas, otro me dice que tengo muchos cojones y estoy dando una lección al floro, otro que soy un valiente, otro mas que soy fuerte y valeroso, que si muncha entereza, jajaja, supongo que es pa subirme los ánimos, yo no me veo nada de eso en absoluto, ¿que har´´iais vosotros?, ¿dejar de florear, entrar para amrgar al personal de algun modo?, no lo creo, creo que la mayoría haríais lo mismo que yo o algo parecido, en serio tíos, no soy nada de eso pero claro que a uno le da mucha vidilla por otra parte por supuesto que sí, seguid así
> 
> ...



Eres la repolla Tiburcio.

No tengo más que decirte


----------



## Planchaorejas (11 Ago 2019)

No decaigas amijo, tu estás muerto desde el momento que has sabido la posible causa de tu muerte, lo que viene luego es descanso. Da rienda suelta al corazón, libérate y libera a tus allegados, ese es el camino a la curación. 
Muchas gracias por exponerte abiertamente en el foro, un abrazo.


----------



## juantxxxo (11 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Que pasa Nenggggggs, voy a reventar antes de tiempo con tanto nutri joder.
> 
> Vamos a ver , esos foreros cojonudos todos que me agasajáis, uno quiere conocerme por que soy lo mas, otro me dice que tengo muchos cojones y estoy dando una lección al floro, otro que soy un valiente, otro mas que soy fuerte y valeroso, que si muncha entereza, jajaja, supongo que es pa subirme los ánimos, yo no me veo nada de eso en absoluto, ¿que har´´iais vosotros?, ¿dejar de florear, entrar para amrgar al personal de algun modo?, no lo creo, creo que la mayoría haríais lo mismo que yo o algo parecido, en serio tíos, no soy nada de eso pero claro que a uno le da mucha vidilla por otra parte por supuesto que sí, seguid así
> 
> ...



Un abrazo fuerte, tío!!!!


----------



## Narwhal (14 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> En mi caso y por lo que me han dicho por encima quieren usar quimio antes para reducir el tocho, luego operar y sajar.
> 
> Lo de la inmunoterapia es algo que les voy a preguntar rapidamente.



Tibur te han dicho los oncólogos algo respecto de la inmunoterapia???? Sería o no factible en tu cvaso y por qué???


----------



## Ghoul (14 Ago 2019)

Menuda hija de puta Denyuri, ¿no?

La gente que en un hilo serio como este, sueltan perlas así me parecen putos psicópatas.


----------



## visaman (14 Ago 2019)

triburcio consultados los dioses y sacrificada la gallina y tal......... dicen que, es hora de que te hagan una buena mamada en condiciones.

cumple la voluntad de los dioses mecaguento

un muy grande abrazo


----------



## hijo (14 Ago 2019)

Que le den a Denyuri. Ánimo Tiburcio!!


----------



## Randy Stair (14 Ago 2019)

Suerte con la próxima reencarnación, dicen que la muerte es como un viaje con DMT.

A mí me caías bien.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Curiosamente se me han quitado las ganas de todo en lo relativo al sexo, y eso que el nardo es lo único que no ha mermado en mi ejcuchimizao cuerpaco.





Foto del nardo o baneo , papelera, etc.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 Ago 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> ánimo, busca algo que te apasione o algún pequeño sueño que tenías pendiente de hacer(un viaje, actividad, poner bombonas en un hemiciclo...) no porque exista la posibilidad de espicharla sino por darte una alegria, que al fin y al cabo es la vida también.
> P.S
> Si la cosa va mal haz un hilo nuevo con una encuesta. Yo votaría por Viruelo y hacemos un crowfunding para explosivos o algún pistolón.




No te pases. Con unas bombonas es más que suficiente .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Lo que esperaba en el fondo, nada bueno. Los engendros han prosperado, lo que eran varias larvas en el hígado se han unido formando otro engendro mayor que por su parte ha empezado a colonizar el duodeno, el del colon ahí sigue acurrucado.
> Lo raro es que casi no tengo síntomas salvo molestias y desarreglos en el paquete digestivo y la pérdida de peso pero segun me ha dicho la doctora de hoy, por que era otra doctora la cosa irá palante indefectiblemente y no parece que vaya a ser despacio en vista de la evolución desde un tac a otro. Supongo que cualquier día me dará un flaqui y de ahí en adelante vete a saber, un cuadro macho, un cuadro.
> 
> He vuelto a pedir tregua, no me decido a someterme a lo único que parece quedar, la puta quimio, de la cual me dicen que tampoco es muy probable que sirva siquiera para poder amputar los bichos jaja, tenía esperanza en que entre todos los remedios que he tomado aparte esto al menos se parase , no digo ya que remitiese sino parase pero por lo visto me lo han pillado muy avanzado.
> ...





Joer, ¿ y no vale que se lo cuentes a uno y que éste vaya dando explicaciones a los demas ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harold Papanander (15 Ago 2019)

El cáncer de colon es un proceso de curación del cuerpo, correspondiente a la resolución de un conflicto emocional vivido a largo plazo.

Es necesario adjuntar el texto explicativo:

*Cáncer de Colon, indicaciones del doctor Hamer y la nueva medicina germánica*

**

Los cánceres del intestino pertenecen al endodermo o capa germinal interna, por lo que respecta a su relación con su capa germinal. El centro de control está situado en el tallo cerebral, por lo cual los tumores (de células tipo adeno) crecen durante la fase activa del conflicto.

*Cánceres de* *colon**, recto y sigmoides (endodermo)*

Los adenocarcinomas controlados por el tallo cerebral se desarrollan en el canal alimentario cuando no podemos ingerir, tragar, digerir, o eliminar un ‘BOCADO’. En términos evolutivos, éstos son conflictos biológicos arcaicos aplicables de igual forma al hombre y a los animales. Los animales experimentan todavía tales conflictos en términos reales, mientras que nosotros, los humanos, a menudo los sufrimos en una forma transpuesta, ‘culturizada’, o aún de una forma paranoide. Podemos percibir dinero, ganancias, o un negocio como un bocado y sufrir un conflicto biológico cuando lo perdemos. En un contexto natural, las cuentas bancarias serían consideradas como completamente carentes de valor.

Para los animales un bocado que no puede ser tragado o digerido es un pedazo de comida verdadero. Por ejemplo, un animal puede tener un conflicto de bocado indigesto cuando un pedazo de hueso es tragado de manera un poco voraz y se atora en el intestino, causando un cólico. Junto con el cólico, un Programa Especial de la Naturaleza con Pleno Sentido Biológico (SBS) es activado instantáneamente con un cáncer intestinal (tumor creciente compacto de tipo coliflor o exofítico) que crece en dirección hacia la boca (“cuesta arriba”, como lo llamaríamos en un río).

El tumor continua creciendo mientras el conflicto está activo. Simultáneamente, micobacterias (bacterias tuberculares) proliferan en la sangre, siempre y cuando el individuo tenga al menos una sola bacteria de este tipo disponible – en la Naturaleza, la presencia de bacterias de la tuberculosis se da por un hecho. Durante la fase activa del conflicto solo hay tantas bacterias como se requieran para descomponer después el tumor, en la fase de curación.

El propósito biológico del tumor es asegurar que se produzcan suficientes jugos digestivos para reducir el bocado de tamaño, de forma tal que pueda pasar (como un cubo de hielo puesto en agua tibia). Tan pronto como el bocado ha pasado, la conflictolisis (CL= solución del conflicto) se produce. El tumor, que ya no tiene más ningún propósito, es ahora degradado (caseificado) por medio de la tuberculosis – con la ayuda de mico bacterias y hongos – y eventualmente desaparece. Aquí el programa biológico especial es completado.

Uno podría preguntarse, ¿que hay de “maligno” en todo esto? La respuesta es: ¡realmente nada! Porque todo lo que hace la Madre Naturaleza es benigno. Somos solo nosotros, los humanos, quienes hemos sido “malignamente ignorantes”.

Siempre nos hemos imaginado a los microbios como una gran y hostil armada que tiene que ser combatida por el sistema inmune. Eso era incorrecto porque los microbios nunca fueron nuestros enemigos, sino nuestros infalibles amigos y ayudantes, a quienes en nuestra estupidez, hemos casi exterminado.

Por supuesto, para nosotros los humanos, tal conflicto indigesto ya no es más un bocado de comida pero puede ser un coche, una casa, una herencia, un negocio fallido, un juicio perdido, un lugar de trabajo, o algo así. Pero no importando esto, nosotros reaccionamos de la misma forma biológica arcaica como si se tratara de un bocado de comida que produce nuestro “conflicto indigesto”.

En el caso del cáncer de colon, este conflicto biológico es cualquier:

enojo indigesto desagradable (colon) ó
“conflicto de suciedad o porquería” desagradable, innoble (recto) ó
“conflicto de suciedad o porquería” asqueroso, mal intencionado (sigmoides)

Luego entonces el paciente tiene que aprender a traducir el conflicto a un lenguaje biológico. Para comprender tales conflictos biológicos arcaicos uno tiene que entenderlos en términos evolutivos en conjunto con la manifestación orgánica.

Por ejemplo, un hombre piensa que se ganó la lotería y ya ha invitado a todos sus amigos y parientes, cuando se entera que el boleto de lotería es inválido. Eso es decir que la persona ya ha conseguido el bocado “premio de lotería”, pero al final tiene que renunciar a el. Ciertamente un perro no estará mínimamente interesado en un premio de lotería, olfateará los billetes y pensará “esto no tiene valor”. Pero para un ser humano, que puede comprar todo tipo de cosas con ellos, este es un “bocado” valioso y la persona que ha sufrido esto “no puede obtener el bocado”, el conflicto desarrollará un *carcinoma de* *paladar* (mientras que el perro solo tendría tal tipo de tumor como resultado de que un bocado real ha sido arrancado de el).

Otro ejemplo sería un paciente que sufre un conflicto indigesto porque ha “tragado un bocado” pero no puede “digerirlo”. Por ejemplo, recién compra una casa y de repente descubre que el contrato de compraventa no es válido, de que ha sido engañado y de que ahora ha perdido la casa.

Por lo tanto, un paciente debe aprender a identificar el DHS – su lugar exacto en el tiempo y desde luego el correspondiente contenido del conflicto. Luego debe ver felizmente sorprendido, que existe claramente un sistema que se está llevando a cabo. No necesita más tener pánico, porque no solo puede entender la causa que subyace a los síntomas sino también enteramente el curso de los eventos.

Es una completa locura y un dogmatismo medieval el pensar que células cancerígenas migrantes, en su todavía nunca observada migración a través de la sangre, puedan mutar a otro tipo celular. Como ejemplo, una célula cancerígena de colon (endodérmica y controlada por el tallo cerebral que ha formado un tumor tipo coliflor (exofítico) en el colon es imaginado que repentinamente viaja hacia los huesos (mesodérmicos y controlados desde la sustancia blanca) produciendo pérdida de hueso. Una suposición tal, es nada más que una hipotética fábula de hadas.

Lo que los médicos llaman “metástasis” son de hecho nuevos cánceres, emanados de nuevos choques de conflicto, primariamente iatrogénicos (causados por un doctor) por choques del diagnóstico y pronóstico. Ningún investigador ha sido capaz de encontrar células cancerígenas en la sangre arterial de un paciente con cáncer. Si eso fuera verdad, es exactamente ahí donde se encontrarían normalmente, nadando en el torrente sanguíneo periférico del cuerpo.

*Carcinoma peritoneal* *(mesodermo)*

En el momento en que al paciente le es comentado que tiene un cáncer intestinal que necesita ser operado, usualmente sufre dos nuevos conflictos:

1. un ataque mental en contra de el abdomen que esta a punto de ser cortado por dentro (tal conflicto biológico causa un mesotelioma peritoneal)

2. invariablemente un carcinoma hepático, siempre derecho dorsal.

Éste último expresa el miedo biológico de que debido al tumor, la comida no pueda pasar más por el intestino, por ejemplo, el paciente sufre un miedo arcaico de literalmente morirse de hambre. Esta imagen también puede dispararla el pánico de tener un íleo (obstrucción intestinal mecánica).

Si pasa algún tiempo entre el diagnóstico y la operación, el cirujano usualmente encuentra “metástasis” en el peritoneo; si éste realizara también una resonancia magnética nuclear (RMN) del hígado antes o después de la operación, encontraría los nódulos solitarios hepáticos mencionados anteriormente posteriormente y a la derecha. Desafortunadamente, hay muchos ejemplos de que un paciente así es entonces etiquetado como un “caso incurable y sin esperanza”.

Mientras que anteriormente, la teoría de la metástasis era la doctrina médica estándar, podemos ahora sistemática, lógica y biológicamente reconstruir los procesos. Nos damos cuenta de que el paciente tiene nuevos cánceres como resultado de conflictos disparados iatrogénicamente sufridos a través de un diagnóstico imprevisto y por el anuncio de la necesidad de realizársele una operación. Fuera de la ignorancia de las causas reales, los cirujanos a menudo extirpan los nódulos hepáticos y remueven tanta “metástasis peritoneal” como les sea posible. Después de la operación el paciente cree que se encuentra ahora “libre de su aflicción” y, como signo de la solución de su conflicto de ataque al abdomen desarrolla ahora ascitis (efusión en la cavidad abdominal) como signo de curación. En estos días, los cirujanos y oncólogos interpretan esto como el principio del fin, desde luego, ninguno de ellos entiende las relaciones biológicas causales. A partir de este momento, el paciente se encuentra en un círculo vicioso pues todo lo que “pasa” en su colon disparará una recaída del carcinoma hepático.

El hecho de que un segundo o tercer carcinoma este presente, aquí no se pone a prueba, solo lo es su interpretación, porque es patentemente incorrecta.

Y ahora hemos llegado a la cuestión del significado biológico original de tales tumores.
Estos cánceres (o tumores) no son del todo un sinsentido. De hecho tienen un propósito muy especial. Cuando el “bocado” esta ya “atorado” en el canal intestinal, es decir, el bocado ya ha sido tragado pero no puede ser digerido porque es muy grande, se está formando un crecimiento (o tumor). Tal tumor esta formado de células intestinales “desechables” (para ser usadas una sola vez), cuyo propósito es producir muchos jugos digestivos de forma que se transforme el “bocado” en digerible para que pueda pasar mejor.

Basados en el conocimiento de la Nueva Medicina Germánica, necesitamos reflexionar sobre lo que debemos hacer en casos en los que la obstrucción intestinal amenaza con bloquear el colon. En ese caso, una cirugía preventiva, ciertamente debería de realizarse. No necesitamos hacer nada más, dado que en el momento de la solución del conflicto el Programa Biológico Especial con Sentido (SBS) cambia naturalmente a la fase de curación.

Durante la fase de curación, las micobacterias son activadas para caseificar el tumor (siempre y cuando el paciente haya tenido disponibles micobacterias en el momento del DHS porque después de ese momento no serán de ninguna utilidad). El proceso de descomposición es ocasionalemente acompañado de sangrado. Después de tres o cuatro meses, solo habrán cicatrices ahí en donde alguna vez hubo un tumor. Esto hace a la Naturaleza el mejor cirujano en el mundo. Desde luego, si el paciente no porta ninguna micobacteria, entonces uno podría llegar a considerar la remoción quirúrgica del tumor. Esto solo hace sentido cuando el conflicto relacionado ha sido resuelto de forma definitiva.

*Cancer del intestino delgado*

Los cánceres del intestino delgado – ambos, tanto del proximal (yeyuno) como del distal (íleon) – son controlados desde el tallo cerebral. El conflicto es ya sea una “incapacidad de digerir el bocado” ó un conflicto de “bocado indigesto”, con el aspecto adicional de morirse de hambre. La fase de curación del cáncer del íleon, durante la cual son expulsadas membrana mucosa y sangre con los excrementos, es también conocida como enfermedad de Crohn ó Morbus Crohn.

*Colitis ulcerosa*

Si uno esta sufriendo de colitis ulcerosa uno se encuentra ya en fase de curación de un carcinoma intestinal de tipo resortivo que está creciendo de manera extensa. (“Colitis ulcerosa” es de hecho un término incorrecto para denominar a los periodos de curación tubercular recurrentes o de conflictos recurrentes frecuentes). El conflicto siempre se relaciona a un tema “desagradable” o “feo” que no puede ser absorbido o asimilado, reflejando la función del intestino de absorber nutrientes a la sangre y circulación linfática.

Cualquier ocasión en que el paciente re-experimenta una recaída del conflicto, los doctores piensan que hay una ‘remisión’, y la fase de curación subsiguiente es llamada una “enfermedad” nombrada colitis ulcerosa. Los síntomas clínicos de ésta fase de curación son: diarrea, partículas de mucosa y sangre en las heces fecales, sudores nocturnos, pero buen apetito. La terapia es: un entendimiento del conflicto original, para poder evitar recaídas.

*Absceso rectal*

Un caso especial es el del absceso rectal, en donde observamos un tumor compacto creciendo por debajo de una membrana mucosa de epitelio escamoso. Éste es palpable pero no visible. Cuando el tumor subyacente a la mucosa rectal es removido por medio de la caseificación, entonces estamos lidiando con un absceso submucoso. Un buen número de tales abscesos son rutinariamente considerados como “hemorroides” y designados como abscesos para-anales.

*Cáncer rectal* *(ectodermo)*

El cáncer rectal que pertenece a la capa germinal externa (neoencéfalo) forma úlceras en vez de tumores durante la fase de conflicto activo. Durante ese tiempo, las úlceras nunca sangran, ni tampoco producen espasmos ni dolor. Después de la solución del conflicto las úlceras son reparadas bajo el proceso de inflamación. Típicamente, formarán ahora hemorroides, acompañadas de sangrado, hiperestesia (sensibilidad extrema), y dolor. Con el “Síndrome” (retención de agua) éstos síntomas son particularmente severos. ¡El dolor es causado por el espasmo muscular!

Mientras que en los conflictos del tallo cerebral la lateralidad manual de los pacientes es insignificante, ésta es de la mayor importancia cuando lidiamos con conflictos cerebelares y cerebrales. También así de importante es el estado hormonal actual, por ejemplo la menopausia, el control natal con píldoras, etc.

Podemos determinar con una simple prueba del aplauso si una persona es diestra o zurda: El diestro tendrá la mano derecha arriba cuando aplaude; con el zurdo esto es al revés. Más aún, con los zurdos el conflicto es transferido al hemisferio cerebral opuesto (por ejemplo, en lugar de una úlcera rectal, encontramos una úlcera estomacal o del conducto biliar).

Muchos cánceres son solo detectados cuando ya están en la fase de curación debido a que es este periodo el que ocasiona mayor incomodidad. Esto incluye a los cánceres intestinales que son encontrados más a menudo cuando comienzan a sangrar. De nuevo, los doctores consideran estos síntomas de curación como síntomas de cáncer.

Hasta ahora, no habíamos tenido una comprensión real de lo que causa cáncer porque no estábamos conscientes de la relación causal subyacente, ni tampoco y más importante, del origen evolutivo de nuestros programas de conflicto biológicos. Es por esto que en nuestra ignorancia, siempre habíamos mantenido que el cáncer es un proceso maligno, caótico, azaroso e incontrolable.

¡Esto es completamente erróneo! De acuerdo a la “Quinta esencia” de la Quinta Ley Biológica de la Naturaleza, tales apariciones de cáncer son y siempre han sido Programas Especiales de la Naturaleza con pleno Sentido Biológico (SBS).

© Dr. med. Mag. teol. Ryke Geerd Hamer


*Fuente:* Cáncer de Colon, indicaciones del doctor Hamer y la nueva medicina germánica

.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Ago 2019)

Se va a reencarnar suputamadre, yo paso de volver por aquí.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (16 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Se va a reencarnar suputamadre, yo paso de volver por aquí.



Y que lo digas, acabo de despertarme en medio de una pesadilla por un asunto personal que tengo y lo primero que he hecho ha sido coger el teléfono y entrar al foro, esto es peor que la droja. Cuídese ustec mucho, un abrazo.


----------



## Miskatonic (16 Ago 2019)

Mucho ánimo y mucha fuerza.
Y si llegas antes espéranos. Allí nos veremos.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5S) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (16 Ago 2019)

Tu de aqui no te vas hasta que Replicel alcance los 600$ por accion, hdlgp.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Ago 2019)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Tu de aqui no te vas hasta que Replicel alcance los 600$ por accion, hdlgp.



O eso, o me apareceré dende el otro barrio por las noches sentao sobre el petxo del tío Doc insuflándole horribles pesadillas.


----------



## LuisMiguelQuie (16 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



no seas tonto y haz la quimio bro


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Ago 2019)

El hijoputa de Burriagas come que te cagas, aunque llevo estabilizado en 45 kilillos unas semanas pronto estaré en las tabas literalmente aunque como de puta madre por que tengo hambre.


----------



## Niño Dios (20 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> El hijoputa de Burriagas come que te cagas, aunque llevo estabilizado en 45 kilillos unas semanas pronto estaré en las tabas literalmente aunque como de puta madre por que tengo hambre.



Tengo entendido que a la mayoría lo primero que se le quita son las ganas de comer. 

Me alegro de que aún tengas apetito. Eso es bueno.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Ago 2019)

SenPuntos dijo:


> Tengo entendido que a la mayoría lo primero que se le quita son las ganas de comer.
> 
> Me alegro de que aún tengas apetito. Eso es bueno.



Estoy haciendo un recorrido rutero por el secarrál y alrededores buscando el mejor bocadillo de lomo con tomate, alternando con algun chuletón y entrecotes sanos.

Al final empezaré a comer polos de chocolate a ver si se entretiene con el azucar.


----------



## Cuncas (20 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> El hijoputa de Burriagas come que te cagas, aunque llevo estabilizado en 45 kilillos unas semanas pronto estaré en las tabas literalmente aunque como de puta madre por que tengo hambre.



Disfruta entonces, pégate homenajes a lo grande a diario. Al burriagas dale guindillas, que le quemen...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Ago 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Disfruta entonces, pégate homenajes a lo grande a diario. Al burriagas dale guindillas, que le quemen...



No le quiero cabrear, está bastante calmado estos días y no me toca los huevos demasiado pero vivo con el miedo a que de un rato para otro ataque con lo gordo, es lo peor de esto, el saber.


----------



## Cuncas (20 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Estoy haciendo un recorrido rutero por el secarrál y alrededores buscando el mejor bocadillo de lomo con tomate, alternando con algun chuletón y entrecotes sanos.
> 
> Al final empezaré a comer polos de chocolate a ver si se entretiene con el azucar.



Carne de buey con sal gorda en una miniparrilla y te la haces tu mismo. Para mi eso es comida de reyes.


----------



## Cuncas (20 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> No le quiero cabrear, está bastante calmado estos días y no me toca los huevos demasiado pero vivo con el miedo a que de un rato para otro ataque con lo gordo, es lo peor de esto, el saber.



Dios maldiga una y mil veces a Burriagas


----------



## Cuncas (20 Ago 2019)

Yo en tu lugar tendría preparado un coctel de opiáceos para cuando el engendro ese actúe y así voy abriendo camino entre las nubes. Debe ser durísimo, pero al menos tienes tiempo para prepararte y que no te joda al 100%


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Ago 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Dios maldiga una y mil veces a Burriagas



Una pregunta hamijo Sapo, de qué viene lo de Concho, es que mi madre que no decía palabrotas cuando quería exclamar "coño", no decía coño, decía concho jaja, es una duda que me corroe lo de tu apellido.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Ago 2019)

Animese hombre, le veo muy decaído.


----------



## Cuncas (20 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Una pregunta hamijo Sapo, de qué viene lo de Concho, es que mi madre que no decía palabrotas cuando quería exclamar "coño", no decía coño, decía concho jaja, es una duda que me corroe lo de tu apellido.



Sapoconcho es tortuga en gallego


----------



## Cuncas (20 Ago 2019)

El nombre es todo junto pero ya estaba pillado y lo puse por separado. Lo de concho se refiere a concha. Sapo con concha


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (20 Ago 2019)

Animo amigo, comete un chuletón a nuestra salud....

Mis dieses


----------



## Cuncas (20 Ago 2019)

Se parece a mí hasta en el "ollomol"

El ollomol en gallego tabernario es el ojo ojeroso del borracho


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Ago 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 142571
> 
> 
> Se parece a mí hasta en el "ollomol"
> ...



Ayer estuve 3 horas en el parque de la feria de Madrid para hacer tiempo desde una analítica hasta la hora de la consulta y vi varios tortugos como ese, de tamaño grande y los cabrones me seguían a lo largo del borde con esos ojos fuera.


----------



## Cuncas (20 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ayer estuve 3 horas en el parque de la feria de Madrid para hacer tiempo desde una analítica hasta la hora de la consulta y vi varios tortugos como ese, de tamaño grande y los cabrones me seguían a lo largo del borde con esos ojos fuera.



Jajajaja Las tortugas son sabias...


----------



## Cuncas (20 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ayer estuve 3 horas en el parque de la feria de Madrid para hacer tiempo desde una analítica hasta la hora de la consulta y vi varios tortugos como ese, de tamaño grande y los cabrones me seguían a lo largo del borde con esos ojos fuera.



Huelen al macho grande español y no pueden resistirse.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Huelen al macho grande español y no pueden resistirse.



Error


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Ago 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Huelen al macho grande español y no pueden resistirse.



Si, sobre todo grande jojojoj.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ayer estuve 3 horas en el parque de la feria de Madrid para hacer tiempo desde una analítica hasta la hora de la consulta y vi varios tortugos como ese, de tamaño grande y los cabrones me seguían a lo largo del borde con esos ojos fuera.



Bro, cómo te encuentras?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Ago 2019)

bertok dijo:


> Bro, cómo te encuentras?



Bien en general, dolor tengo algunos días pero para mi es soportable, puede que otro ya hubiese tomado calmantes o puede que ni se enterase, lo de la percepción del dolor creo que es muy elástico en cada cual. Animicamente todo lo bien que puedo, no me como el tarro pero no paro de comérmelo sin darme cuenta, to mu raro .

Lo del error lo dice supongo que por que se ha dado cuenta de que es que tenían hambre los bichos, ¿no?.


----------



## Cuncas (20 Ago 2019)

Tengo en proyecto una tonada en honor a ti Tibur. A ver si en estos dia que me quedan de vacasclavas caliento mano y la grabo. Dudo con el título. No se si llamarla "Killing Burriagas", o "Burriagas hijo de puta" directamente.


----------



## robergarc (20 Ago 2019)

Aunque he seguido el hilo, no le había deseado mucho ánimo, Tiburcio.

Pues eso, que fuerza y valor, amigo. Si le gusta leer, lea a Platón, dos breves y muy sencillos diálogos, el _Critón_ y la _Apología de Sócrates_: nada curan, pero aclaran y consuelan.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Cuncas (20 Ago 2019)

Si tienes una idea para el título todo tuyo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Ago 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Tengo en proyecto una tonada en honor a ti Tibur. A ver si en estos dia que me quedan de vacasclavas caliento mano y la grabo. Dudo con el título. No se si llamarla "Killing Burriagas", o "Burriagas hijo de puta" directamente.



Esperemos que llegue a super hit, por lo menos estimado.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Ago 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Si tienes una idea para el título todo tuyo.



A tu elección lo dejo, me voy a acostar.


----------



## besto (20 Ago 2019)

Pasar por lo que te está tocando tiene que ser difícil. ¿Has leido las teorias de Hamer (Nueva medicina germánica)? Yo creo que hay bastante de cierto en ellas.
En tu caso, el cancer de colon se origina cuando alguien te hace una “marranada”, una mujer que te la juega o algo así. Un sentimiento fuerte que no eres capaz de gestionar y asimilar desencadenando la reaccion en forma de cáncer de colon.
Luego la metastasis se produce por el shock al enterarte que tienes cancer que vuelve a ser un evento que un humano moderno es incapaz de asimilar sin angustias y trauma emocional severo y repentino.
Para sanar, se supone que hay que conseguir dar la vuelta a esos sentimientos, asimilar la situacion, digerirla y que pensar en ello no sea traumático... superarlo. Entonces el cuerpo sana.
Supongo que superar el miedo a morir es muy difícil, luchar contra el instinto primario de supervivencia tiene quue ser casi imposible.
Si fueras capaz de no temer a morir, de aceptar que el peor escenario ni siquiera es tan terrible... tal vez entonces puedas pensar en ese 30% de posibilidad de curación de forma serena y positiva, sin traumas. Entonces empezarías a abrazar la via de la curacion. Al menos, si Hamer llevara algo de razón... que no lo sé.

Mucho ánimo y suerte, muchos te leemos porque tarde o temprano, nos tocará vivir algo similar y tu comportamiento está siendo ejemplar. Gracias.

Pd: yo como tú, he visto varios casos de cancer en mi entorno. No sé si Hamer tiene o no algo de razón, pero en los casos que conozco, sus teorias encajan. También me parece que tiene sentido que las emociones y traumas severos, puedan desencadenar cambios en el cuerpo y el cáncer.


----------



## Cuncas (20 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Esperemos que llegue a super hit, por lo menos estimado.



Si llega a superhit es que es muy mala. mejor que quede por el foro y la copie alguno jijijiji


----------



## Cuncas (20 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> A tu elección lo dejo, me voy a acostar.



Descansa meu


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (20 Ago 2019)

si no vas a seguir la terapia, yo probaría con esto, posiblemente te parezca una locura pero he leido muchas cosas interesantes sobre el ayuno (y lo he practicado personalmente con fines terapéuticos y con buenos resultados):




si necesitas mas info escribeme


----------



## Narwhal (20 Ago 2019)

besto dijo:


> ¿Has leido las teorias de hammer? Yo creo que hay bastante de cierto en ellas.
> En tu caso, el cancer de colon se origina cuando alguien te hace una “marranada”, una mujer que te la juega o algo así. Un sentimiento fuerte que no eres capaz de gestionar y asimilar desencadenando la reaccion en forma de cáncer de colon.
> Luego la metastasis se produce por el shock al enterarte que tienes cancer que vuelve a ser un evento que un humano moderno es incapaz de asimilar sin angustias y trauma emocional severo y repentino.
> Para sanar, se supone que hay que conseguir dar la vuelta a esos sentimientos, asimilar la situacion, digerirla y que pensar en ello no sea traumático... superarlo. Entonces el cuerpo sana.
> .



Hamer, pese a sus teorías, se operó de un tumor con cirugía convencional

NO SABEMOS NADA


----------



## besto (21 Ago 2019)

Narwhal dijo:


> Hamer, pese a sus teorías, se operó de un tumor con cirugía convencional
> 
> NO SABEMOS NADA



Estoy de acuerdo en que las teorías de Hamer y la nueva medicina germánica no son suficientes. Yo también me operaría. Sin embargo, su explicación del origen de la enfermedad, al menos en muchos casos, a mi me parece que tiene sentido. Además no es un magufo, es un médico, con un historial más que respetable.

Como complemento a otras terapias lo veo adecuado, está claro que el estado mental y cómo afrontamos los traumas y problemas afectan enormemente a la salud. Ser consciente de que el estado emocional es clave en la posible curación creo que es importante. Por eso se lo comentaba, veo a Tiburcio un tío suficientemente maduro y con agallas como para enfocarlo adecuadamente y maximizar sus posibilidades de superarlo. Como complemento al MMS o cualquier otra terapia, ser consciente de todas estas teorías creo que aporta un enfoque útil. En mi familia hay varios casos de éxito en curación del cancer y sinceramente creo que es conseguir un enfoque positivo de la enfermedad ha sido clave.


----------



## Denyuri (30 Ago 2019)

besto dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que las teorías de Hamer y la nueva medicina germánica no son suficientes. Yo también me operaría. Sin embargo, su explicación del origen de la enfermedad, al menos en muchos casos, a mi me parece que tiene sentido. Además no es un magufo, es un médico, con un historial más que respetable.
> 
> Como complemento a otras terapias lo veo adecuado, está claro que el estado mental y cómo afrontamos los traumas y problemas afectan enormemente a la salud. Ser consciente de que el estado emocional es clave en la posible curación creo que es importante. Por eso se lo comentaba, veo a Tiburcio un tío suficientemente maduro y con agallas como para enfocarlo adecuadamente y maximizar sus posibilidades de superarlo. Como complemento al MMS o cualquier otra terapia, ser consciente de todas estas teorías creo que aporta un enfoque útil. En mi familia hay varios casos de éxito en curación del cancer y sinceramente creo que es conseguir un enfoque positivo de la enfermedad ha sido clave.



Un médico que le niega a enfermos terminales con sufrimiento la morfina porque "tienen que aceptar serenamente el dolor" se está follando el juramento hipocrático de mil maneras. Y eso fue lo que hicieron él y su mafia de magufos, por algo lo inhabilitaron. No, no son "putadas que te hace tu novia" lo que hace que las células se conviertan en tumorales. Además de ser una gilipollez, culpabiliza al enfermo de lo que en la mayoría de las ocasiones es joía lotería genética mezclao con una influencia ambiental de la que no siempre nos podemos sustraer (puedo no comer carne roja, pero chuparé benceno en emisiones igual si vivo junto a una industria). No, el pensamiento positivo no ayuda en nada, ni el enfoque positivo: es el estadio en el que te lo encuentren y el lugar, si es en el páncreas ya puedes ser Mr. Happy.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (30 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Se va a reencarnar suputamadre, yo paso de volver por aquí.



Vaya. ¿ tan mal te han ido las cosas ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (30 Ago 2019)

No homo, supongo .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (30 Ago 2019)

¿ se sabe algo ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (30 Ago 2019)

......ñ.ñ.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (30 Ago 2019)

Animo, esto los canceres es rarisimo, solo hay una cosa cierta, el estado de animo influye mucho, asi que bien alto


----------



## Bobesponjista (30 Ago 2019)

El otro día me acordé de Tibur, no sé me vino a la mente como un flash.
Estará hinchando a las tortugas de chuzos de pan?


----------



## Niño Dios (31 Ago 2019)

La razón es que beber agua ayuda a eliminar el exceso de glucosa por la orina...

Los 210 cuándo lo tenía, en ayunas o postprandial 1/2 hora - 2 horas?


----------



## visaman (2 Sep 2019)

se ruega al sr triburcio se persone en su hilo


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Sep 2019)

Por aquí ando, un poco retorcío por que desde hace un par de días la cosa está más jodida, es como si tuviese a un zombi dando mordiscos en lo que es tol lao izquierdo del abdomen y el hijoputa no suelta, hoy aprieta algo menos pero no me deja dormir agusto, tumbado de me jode mas.

Puta vida nenes, ademas la moto pierde aceite de la botella izquierda de la horquilla y hasta el viernes no me la arreglan, cada día que pierdo de sentirme un águila es una derrota, no sé cuanto mas podré pilotar.

Mañana tengo cita definitiva para dar un ultimatum sobre si quiero o nó la puta quimio, la última visita me encontré esta vez a un oncólogo en vez de oncóloga, ya van 3 distintos, este muy agresivo y diciendo cosas como ... si no quieres dilo que ahí está la puerta y hay muchos esperando, la propuesta de este era a la deseperada, no sé si por hacer algo por mi o por meterme el veneno sea como sea por que me han dado la opcion de en vez de ponerme un cateter perpetuo o como se llame ese tubito que te implantan en la arteria, metermela cada vez en una arteria distinta, ahora les da igual achicharrarme las venas, por que esto es como el ácido sulfúrico, y en vez de tener que administrarme tambien en casa yo mismo otro mejunje corrosivo tumbao en la cama y enchufandomelo yo, que me coma unas pastis , lo gracioso es que esto es exactamente lo que yo les propuse en la primera visita y a lo que se negaron diciendo que sería inutil dado el avanzado estado de Burriagas, jaj ja ja.


----------



## mostacho (4 Sep 2019)

*FUERZA GURRU!*


----------



## NoRTH (4 Sep 2019)

Animo Tiburcioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Fuerza y honor!!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraloka (4 Sep 2019)

ánimo


----------



## visaman (4 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Por aquí ando, un poco retorcío por que desde hace un par de días la cosa está más jodida, es como si tuviese a un zombi dando mordiscos en lo que es tol lao izquierdo del abdomen y el hijoputa no suelta, hoy aprieta algo menos pero no me deja dormir agusto, tumbado de me jode mas.
> 
> Puta vida nenes, ademas la moto pierde aceite de la botella izquierda de la horquilla y hasta el viernes no me la arreglan, cada día que pierdo de sentirme un águila es una derrota, no sé cuanto mas podré pilotar.
> 
> Mañana tengo cita definitiva para dar un ultimatum sobre si quiero o nó la puta quimio, la última visita me encontré esta vez a un oncólogo en vez de oncóloga, ya van 3 distintos, este muy agresivo y diciendo cosas como ... si no quieres dilo que ahí está la puerta y hay muchos esperando, la propuesta de este era a la deseperada, no sé si por hacer algo por mi o por meterme el veneno sea como sea por que me han dado la opcion de en vez de ponerme un cateter perpetuo o como se llame ese tubito que te implantan en la arteria, metermela cada vez en una arteria distinta, ahora les da igual achicharrarme las venas, por que esto es como el ácido sulfúrico, y en vez de tener que administrarme tambien en casa yo mismo otro mejunje corrosivo tumbao en la cama y enchufandomelo yo, que me coma unas pastis , lo gracioso es que esto es exactamente lo que yo les propuse en la primera visita y a lo que se negaron diciendo que sería inutil dado el avanzado estado de Burriagas, jaj ja ja.



básicamente la quimio es envenenarte hasta el limite que no te mueras y destroza mucho, no solo al cáncer, si eso mejor hazte unas rayitas sansa de bicarbonato, tomate 3 cucharadas al día de aceite de coco, ambos de venta en mercadona y canta a tope sobreviviré de monica naranjo.

una cosa mas si puedes pilla LSD y pégate unos viajes te preparara para lo peor

yo solo puedo darte un abrazo y declarar que es un placer conocerte y tratarte ,

te deseo todo lo mejor


----------



## artemis (4 Sep 2019)

Mucho animo Tiburcio... a luchar contra el puto bicho


----------



## Espectrum (4 Sep 2019)

Piensas bien, y estás en lo cierto claro. 

Te cuento un claro ejemplo de que es una falacia enorme pensar en que el cáncer es psicosomático, de verdad es que no entiendo cómo pueden ser tan ignorantes los que plantean este tipo de conclusiones. 

mis 2 hijos han desarrollado cáncer, siendo bebés. Hay 1200 casos de cáncer infantil NUEVO sólo en España cada año.... que me cuenten cómo un bebé puede desarrollar cáncer por estrés, angustia o depresión. Ahora mismo por ejemplo a la asociación ha llegado un nuevo caso de un bebé de 9 meses con unos padres de muy "alta clase", con su buena vida, su falta de estrés etc... 

Lo que el estrés puede alterar es el sistema inmune que por supuesto actúa CONTINUAMENTE, cada minuto, contra células que se están volviendo cancerígenas. Pero las células no se vuelven cancerígenas por agentes psicosomáticos!!! Tienen mecanismos para provocar la apoptosis (muerte celular) cuando la célula se vuelve inestable. El cáncer se produce SIEMPRE por una alteración genética que se produce en una mitosis de una célula concreta en los genes supresores de tumores, tiene que coincidir que la alteración ocurra en uno de esos genes para que la celula no se pueda autodestruir. Esta alteración puede ser casual, generada por algo externo como el tabaco o el sol etc o incluso puedes ya tenerla de nacimiento.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Sep 2019)

Lo que tengo claro es que no voy a sufrir inutilmente para alargar esta estancia en este mundo, me jacto de haber pasado la mayor parte de dolores que me han tocado sufrir a pelo, creo que tengo un umbral de soporte doloroso bastante alto pero de ahí a tener que estar enmorfinao perpetuamente y vivir lo que quede como un zombi o retorcerme cual lombriz al sol por no querer o poder medicarme con lo que sea hay un trecho.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Sep 2019)

Y lo seguiremos estando mientras sigan anclados en este tipo de tratamiento que es la quimioterapia, la cual encontraron de chiripa y a eso se han agarrado y más con los millones que se mueven entre bambalinas con el puto veneno.


----------



## Pirro (4 Sep 2019)

Dentro de unos cuantos siglos, cuando de todos los que estamos aquí y de nuestra prole no quede ni el recuerdo, en las facultades de medicina se mirará a la quimioterapia como un barbarismo similar a las sangrías medievales. 

Mucho ánimo, Tiburcio.


----------



## Adriano_ (4 Sep 2019)

Vas a pedir la quimio y lo sabes. El hilo es un poco para llamar la atencion, admitelo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Sep 2019)

visaman dijo:


> básicamente la quimio es envenenarte hasta el limite que no te mueras y destroza mucho, no solo al cáncer, si eso mejor hazte unas rayitas sansa de bicarbonato, tomate 3 cucharadas al día de aceite de coco, ambos de venta en mercadona y canta a tope sobreviviré de monica naranjo.
> 
> u*na cosa mas si puedes pilla LSD y pégate unos viajes te preparara para lo peor
> 
> ...



*

Ya llevo pensando algo parecido bastante tiempo, largarme una noche al canpo o al mar con unas botellas de visky del bueno o lsd o lo que sea pero masivamente, y estirar la pata medio inconsciente y con una gran risión interna.
*


----------



## sebososabroso (4 Sep 2019)

He sufrido el cáncer de cerca, por desgracia, no quiero dar detalles para no joder al OP, pero la vida es una puta mierda.


----------



## XXavier (4 Sep 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Dentro de unos cuantos siglos, cuando de todos los que estamos aquí y de nuestra prole no quede ni el recuerdo, en las facultades de medicina se mirará a la quimioterapia como un barbarismo similar a las sangrías medievales.
> 
> Mucho ánimo, Tiburcio.




Las sangrías se practicaron hasta bien entrado el s. XIX... Una barbaridad muy persistente...

Tiburcio, amigo... Yo estoy sano (de momento...) pero suelo pensar en lo que haría de verme en tu situación. No me atrevo a decirlo aquí, pero seguro que lo has pensado. 

¡Ánimo...!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Sep 2019)

No quiero hacer sufrir a mi familia todo eso.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Sep 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Vas a pedir la quimio y lo sabes. El hilo es un poco para llamar la atencion, admitelo.



Parece que el que lo sabe eres tu, listillo.
El hilo es para soltar la presión de alguna manera, merluzo.


----------



## artemis (4 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Parece que el que lo sabe eres tu, listillo.
> El hilo es para soltar la presión de alguna manera, merluzo.



No pierdas el tiempo con ese borderline...


----------



## ElMag0 (4 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Parece que el que lo sabe eres tu, listillo.
> El hilo es para soltar la presión de alguna manera, merluzo.




Cómo lo llevas? 

A un amigo ( 63 -64 años ) le dieron la noticia conmigo en la sala y no se me olvidará nunca cómo le temblaban las manos y lo pálido que se quedó. 

Se lo soltaron como si te dicen es gripe.

Tardaste mucho en asimilarlo? Se lo has dicho a familiares ( hijos, mujer... ) ? Has pensado en ir por la vía rápida? Te han estimado tiempos? 

Suerte con esa moto, a disfrutar a tope. Lo bueno en tu situación es que le pierdes el miedo a multas y demás consecuencias banales... exprímela a tope


----------



## Narwhal (4 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Y lo seguiremos estando mientras sigan anclados en este tipo de tratamiento que es la quimioterapia, la cual encontraron de chiripa y a eso se han agarrado y más con los millones que se mueven entre bambalinas con el puto veneno.



Tibur pero de todas formas hay gente que no parece tolerar mal la quimioterapia. Ahí tienes al Pau Donés con lo mismo que tú viviendo la vida loca en centroamérica 4 años más tarde del diagnóstico. Por qué no nos cuentas qué malas experiencias has visto que te hagan dudar tanto sobre si empezar el tratamiento.


----------



## Joloan (4 Sep 2019)

Mi suegro lleva un catéter en el pulmón para meter quimio, se la ponen cada 21 días, y cada semana inyección de inmunoterapia, la verdad es que está tres o cuatro días que se encuentra mal después de la quimio, pero el reto de los 21 días está bastante bien, hace vida normal, conduce y bueno sus cosas, está jubilado.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Sep 2019)

Acabo de darme una vueltecilla en la burra para comprobar que cada vez pierde mas aceite la horquilla y pa casa corriendo, si me doy ahora una toña por pequeña que sea acabo lo que me queda en el hospital escallolao hasta las orejas.
Cuando me lo dijeron me quedé asombrao pero ya me lo temía desde que vi sangre a diario al jiñar y por los tipicos síntomas, sensación de que no has terminado de soltar el bolo alimentício al cagar cuando sí has terminado, etc.
En darme tiempos no se pringa ninguno.
la vía rápida, cada vez la contemplo más.

A Pau Dones se lo detectaron temprano, yo ya estaba mestasizado cuando me hicieron la colonoscopia.
En mi entorno he visto que todos los que usaron quimio vivieron 1, 2 o 3 años mas a lo sumo pero para vivir asi de asqueado me da igual morirme, a mi me pasa de todo lo peor y estoy seguro que todos los males posibles de una quimio me entrarían .


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Sep 2019)

Al abusafor de niños que lo baneen por favor, vaya un asqueroso de mierda.


----------



## Triptolemo (4 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Al abusafor de niños que lo baneen por favor, vaya un asqueroso de mierda.



Es qualicion...


----------



## ElMag0 (4 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Al abusafor de niños que lo baneen por favor, vaya un asqueroso de mierda.



Y tu calidad de vida ahora qué tal? 

Si la cosa duele y se vuelve chunga yo no lo dudaría, y perdona la frialdad, unos tranquimacines un wisky y mi lugar favorito de mi ciudad / pais y hasta el culo una madrugada para aparecer muerto al día siguiente. 

El sufrimiento innecesario no tiene sentido


----------



## Adriano_ (4 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Parece que el que lo sabe eres tu, listillo.
> El hilo es para soltar la presión de alguna manera, merluzo.



Oye no te pongas asi tampoco, es una enfermedad jodida, el debate es si la quimio es la unica alternativa, pero lo cierto es que hasta ahora es la unica oficial y aunque joda es la opcion preferente nos guste o no. Mucha gente ya supera el cancer en un porcentaje bastante alto y todo gracias a la quimio, por algo sera.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Sep 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Oye no te pongas asi tampoco, es una enfermedad jodida, el debate es si la quimio es la unica alternativa, pero lo cierto es que hasta ahora es la unica oficial y aunque joda es la opcion preferente nos guste o no. Mucha gente ya supera el cancer en un porcentaje bastante alto y todo gracias a la quimio, por algo sera.



Vale, retiro los insultos pero tu post no era en este mismo tono de ahora, me ha tocado las pelotas.

Al que sobrevive 5 años a la quimio le meten en las listas de "curados" aunque estos son los menos y se mueran a los 5 años y un día.


----------



## Kiral (4 Sep 2019)

Un año dando la cara. De momento vas ganando tú, rompiendo pronósticos. Seguro que sigues haciéndolo.

Un abrazo enorme.


----------



## ElMag0 (4 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Al que sobrevive 5 años a la quimio le meten en las listas de "curados" aunque estos son los menos y se mueran a los 5 años y un día.




Esto me ha matado , enorme jaja


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Sep 2019)

Pienso igual, muchos creen que tener esa posibilidad implica que al final nos eutanasien a todos los que estan mas pallá que pacá o a viejos y gente improductiva pero no tiene por qué ser asi.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Sep 2019)

ElMag0 dijo:


> Y tu calidad de vida ahora qué tal?
> 
> Si la cosa duele y se vuelve chunga yo no lo dudaría, y perdona la frialdad, unos tranquimacines un wisky y mi lugar favorito de mi ciudad / pais y hasta el culo una madrugada para aparecer muerto al día siguiente.
> 
> El sufrimiento innecesario no tiene sentido



Ya digo que pienso aguantar hasta que se me inflen los cataplines, luego ya veremos como o qué hago por mi cuenta.


----------



## jorobachov (4 Sep 2019)

Mucho ánimo Tibu, a ver si sales de esta cojones.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Sep 2019)

De momento me voy a atiborrar de lentejas aquí en mi piso de alquiler, que estoy hasta el nardo de comer de restoranes estos días.


----------



## Manufacturer (4 Sep 2019)

Llevo un tiempo siguiendo este post. Me alegra ver que estás bien, pero también me alegra ver que hay gente que te anima y te aprecia. (Y en este foro somos bastante bordes ). Así que gracias a todos por hacerme creer un poco más en el ser humano.
Desde aquí, Mucho ánimo y mis mejores deseos.


----------



## Narwhal (4 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> A Pau Dones se lo detectaron temprano, yo ya estaba mestasizado cuando me hicieron la colonoscopia.



Bueno, a Pau Donés le detectaron 12 lesiones en hígado, y un año más tarde 3 en peritoneo. Sí, ya sé que me vas a decir que las metástasis detectadas a posteriori tienen mejor pronóstico que aquellas presentes en el momento del diagnóstico, pero también es difícil a veces detectarlas y es posible que ya estuviesen ahí. Él mismo no lo tiene claro como contó en el hormiguero (a partir de minuto 1:42)


Cuando él habla de "la manchita" seguramente sea algo que vieron en la eco o en el tac, y hasta que no le hicieron una RNM o un PET-TAC (pruebas que en hígado mandan sobre las anteriores) no se dieron cuenta de lo que realmente había. El caso es que el tío ahí sigue 4 años más tarde.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (4 Sep 2019)

Siempre les he tenido respeto a las drogas por sus secuelas pero, en su día leí a Stanislav Grof, en su libro "la psicología del futuro", donde este trataba a pacientes aquejados de enfermedades duras de afrentar como el cáncer, porque las experiencias que se tenían con el LSD, psilocibes y no si alguna más, le ayudaban a tomar otro tipo de consciencia y a poder afrontar ese momento de mejor manera. 
Si llega el momento, no dudaría recurrir a esas métodos, de hecho, preferiría un buen colocón a una mala quimio.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (4 Sep 2019)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> Siempre les he tenido respeto a las drogas por sus secuelas pero, en su día leí a Stanislav Grof, en su libro "la psicología del futuro", donde este trataba a pacientes aquejados de enfermedades duras de afrentar como el cáncer, porque las experiencias que se tenían con el LSD, psilocibes y no si alguna más, le ayudaban a tomar otro tipo de consciencia y a poder afrontar ese momento de mejor manera.
> Si llega el momento, no dudaría recurrir a esas métodos, de hecho, preferiría un buen colocón a una mala quimio.




En algunas pruebas que se hicieron resultó en muy mala experiencia para algunos.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (4 Sep 2019)

AKHENATÓN EN ALCANTARILLA dijo:


> En algunas pruebas que se hicieron resultó en muy mala experiencia para algunos.



Así es, la manera en que se administra es importante, la manera, la iluminación, el entorno, el control. Una preparación previa a la toma también es fundamental. Pero habida cuenta los beneficios que hubieron en la mayoría de los casos, no se debe desestimar por el hecho de que en algunos casos hubo "mal viaje". A Syd Barrett le fue mal con el LSD, pero está claro que fue porqué no fue correcta su toma. Es como si se prohibiera la aspirina porque tomar 5 al día durante años daña ciertos órganos. 
La dosis hace al veneno decían.


----------



## Balbo (4 Sep 2019)

Es mi primer mensaje. Me he registrado únicamente por si puedo ser de ayuda a Tiburcio.
A raíz del cáncer de un familiar, cayó en mis manos un extraño libro del que no recuerdo el título. En síntesis: incidía en cierto origen psicosomático del tumor además de otros factores externos que había que vencer. Y aunque estuviera muy avanzado se conseguía en muchas ocasiones.
Había que reforzar enormemente la inmunidad. Se conseguía con el ejercicio físico intenso. Empiezas andando 5 km, después 6, 7, etc...hasta que consigues llegar a 15-20 km/dia. Parece mucho, pero se consigue. A ser posible por espacios naturales: sol, aire, etc mientras oyes música o la radio.Dieta normal reforzada con probióticos naturales: yogurt, kéfir, etc. Y bastante fruto seco: nueces, pasas...
Para reforzar la inmunidad necesitas también aportes externos al principio. No necesitan receta.
1.-Dosis diarias de al menos 2 gramos de Vitamina C : 4 comprimidos de 500 mg. En el Mencabrona vale el tubo creo que 1.50 ebros.
2.-Acetilcisteina, vamos el Fluimucil de to la vida: 1 comprimido/dia. Lo puedes disolver junto a la Vit. C.
3.- Inmunoferón: 6 cápsulas/dia. 2-2-2 después de cada comida. Es caro, unos 25 ebros la caja de 90 cápsulas.

Para soportar las caminatas no pasa nada por tomarte un analgésico común los primeros dias. El dolor es estéril, supéralo con los fármacos necesarios. Luego, a medida que te fortalezcas los vas suprimiendo.

Vas a ganar la batalla.


----------



## jorobachov (4 Sep 2019)

Balbo dijo:


> Es mi primer mensaje. Me he registrado únicamente por si puedo ser de ayuda a Tiburcio.
> A raíz del cáncer de un familiar, cayó en mis manos un extraño libro del que no recuerdo el título. En síntesis: incidía en cierto origen psicosomático del tumor además de otros factores externos que había que vencer. Y aunque estuviera muy avanzado se conseguía en muchas ocasiones.
> Había que reforzar enormemente la inmunidad. Se conseguía con el ejercicio físico intenso. Empiezas andando 5 km, después 6, 7, etc...hasta que consigues llegar a 15-20 km/dia. Parece mucho, pero se consigue. A ser posible por espacios naturales: sol, aire, etc mientras oyes música o la radio.Dieta normal reforzada con probióticos naturales: yogurt, kéfir, etc. Y bastante fruto seco: nueces, pasas...
> Para reforzar la inmunidad necesitas también aportes externos al principio. No necesitan receta.
> ...



Se te ve buena gente, la verdad.
Espero que tengamos Tibu para rato...estoy seguro de que si.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Sep 2019)

Balbo dijo:


> Es mi primer mensaje. Me he registrado únicamente por si puedo ser de ayuda a Tiburcio.
> A raíz del cáncer de un familiar, cayó en mis manos un extraño libro del que no recuerdo el título. En síntesis: incidía en cierto origen psicosomático del tumor además de otros factores externos que había que vencer. Y aunque estuviera muy avanzado se conseguía en muchas ocasiones.
> Había que reforzar enormemente la inmunidad. Se conseguía con el ejercicio físico intenso. Empiezas andando 5 km, después 6, 7, etc...hasta que consigues llegar a 15-20 km/dia. Parece mucho, pero se consigue. A ser posible por espacios naturales: sol, aire, etc mientras oyes música o la radio.Dieta normal reforzada con probióticos naturales: yogurt, kéfir, etc. Y bastante fruto seco: nueces, pasas...
> Para reforzar la inmunidad necesitas también aportes externos al principio. No necesitan receta.
> ...



Gracias por lo de registrarte solo para meter tu baza en el tema majete. La mayoría de esas cosas que has resumido eran mas o menos mi modo de vida durante bastanes años, siempre he caminado a diario ,nadaba bastante, o hacía gimnasia casera , siempre en forma, he comido asiduamente esas cosas y me he vitaminado a rachas, pero tampoco me he privado de lo que llamamos vicios, otras comidas, bebidas, y diversas sustancias que producen placer como el tabacazo y los cafeses y lo que hiciese falta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Niño Dios (4 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Gracias por lo de registrarte solo para meter tu baza en el tema majete. La mayoría de esas cosas que has resumido eran mas o menos mi modo de vida durante bastanes años, siempre he caminado a diario ,nadaba bastante, o hacía gimnasia casera , siempre en forma, he comido asiduamente esas cosas y me he vitaminado a rachas, pero tampoco me he privado de lo que llamamos vicios, otras comidas, bebidas, y diversas sustancias que producen placer como el tabacazo y los cafeses y lo que hiciese falta.
> 
> Un saludo.



No te tomes a coña el tema de los suplementos. Yo conozco una persona mayor que estaba bastante delicada de salud. Sólo tomaba el típico suplemento vitamínico para ancianos. Un pariente suyo empezó a informarse sobre suplementación y empezó a darle hace algo más de tres años cloruro de magnesio 400 mg (0-1-0), vitamina C con vit. D 2 grs+10 ngrs. (1-0-1), un complejo vitamínico de extracto de plantas en vez de el químico (Arkovital) y colágeno en polvo 25 grs, potasio 2 mg (0-1-0) y 3 cápsulas (1-1-1) de ácido linoleico conjugado. Y ha mejorado mucho...

Busca info sobre megadosis de vitamina C. No tiene riesgos -aparte de posibles cálculos renales si tienes insuficiencia renal-. Y empieza a tomar magnesio - la mejor opción es el cloruro de magnesio, las otras se absorben peor, sobre todo el óxido-... 

Te dejo un canal de YouTube que te puede ayudar...

MetabolismoTV


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (4 Sep 2019)

En el libro de Linus Pauling "Como vivir más y sentirse mejor" habla casos de cáncer tratados con dosis brutales de Vitamina C. Esa es una opción que si fuera mi caso, la tomaría, sin duda alguna. Y me anoto lo aportado por "Balbo". Si recuerda el nombre del libro, mejor.


----------



## punkers22 (4 Sep 2019)

Hola Tibur, un abrazo


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Sep 2019)

Oye, siento que estés así. No te conozco de nada, pero mis mejores deseos y un par de huevos para afrontar esto.


----------



## MrAwesome (4 Sep 2019)

Mi consejo, si pasas de la quimio fuerte habla con tu oncologo. Existen alternativas suaves que aumentan la supervivencia con efectos secundarios nulos (capecitabina oral por ejemplo)


----------



## Balbo (5 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Gracias por lo de registrarte solo para meter tu baza en el tema majete. La mayoría de esas cosas que has resumido eran mas o menos mi modo de vida durante bastanes años, siempre he caminado a diario ,nadaba bastante, o hacía gimnasia casera , siempre en forma, he comido asiduamente esas cosas y me he vitaminado a rachas, pero tampoco me he privado de lo que llamamos vicios, otras comidas, bebidas, y diversas sustancias que producen placer como el tabacazo y los cafeses y lo que hiciese falta.
> 
> Un saludo.



No pierdas ni un dia más. Hazme caso.Además necesitas todos los aliados posibles en tu lucha. Y no te lo dice Balbo, sino Sun Tzu .
1.- La quimio funciona de cojones. Úsala.
2.-Necesitas regularidad en las comidas también, ignoro si tienes familia y tu relación con ella. Pero debes irte a vivir un tiempo con ellos. Míralo egoístamente.No puedes "hacerte unas lentejas" como dices o comer de restaurantes, tienes que comer sano a horarios regulares. Vete un mes a casa de tu familia aunque sea por las comidas, tu tiempo no es para cocinar. Sólo para el combate y la relajación después del ejercicio físico intenso: sueño, masajes(final feliz incluido claro jaja)
3.- No desprecies el bienestar (aunque sea inperceptible) del feng-sui: huye de radiaciones, lugares estresantes, y acompáñate de plantas y todo el bienestar del que puedas rodearte.
4.- Hazme caso con Vit. C, Inmunoferón y Acetilcisteina a las dosis que te he dicho. Por motivos profesionales participé en un estudio sobre prevención en explosiones nucleares. Además del yoduro potásico(?) con otro mecanismo de acción distinto, fliparías de la potencia desintoxicadora que puede llegar a tener la acetilcisteina...
5.- Ejercicio físico intenso y diario, andar no correr, hasta que hagas 20KM/dia. Nada de nadar, el cloro de las piscinas es demasiado oxidante .
6.- Cuando estes más recuperado intenta cambiar el chip. Renacer. Aunque no tengas creencias(casi nadie las tiene), el Camino de Santiago te puede marcar un antes y un después. Ejercicio físico, naturaleza,gente buena, energia positiva a espuertas y magia desde hace 2000 años...Y cuando en Finisterre quemes todo lo viejo e insano, puede que también quemes el cáncer. Un fuerte abrazo. No pierdas un dia más.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (5 Sep 2019)

Don Tibur, me congratulo de que el bitxo no le haya afectado a sus ya demostrados grandes cojones. Un abrazo, no homo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2019)

Jur jur jur, hoy la nueva oncóloga sí que era juapa la jodía, y amable, y lista y joven. 

Gracias a todos por las recetas pero estoy harto de chuminás, he estado casi 2 meses con dieta ceto de esa y me puse peor, el mms llevo 2 meses y tampoco, el cloruro de magnesio me compré un pedazo de tarro de medio kl y solo lo tomé una vez, no lo aguanté es como debe ser chupar un culo de sapo, he tomado acetilcist. tambien innumerables veces, tomando vita C llevaba un año a 1ooo mg diarios, hasta me trinco las pastis amarillas de vita D del DocSmock.

Hoy como último recurso me he comprometido a en todo caso probar con una dosis baja de las pastis que ha comentado precisamente
*MrAwesome, si la cosa sigue a peor galopante y como último recurso en todo caso, mas que nada es que tenía miedo a que me diesen de lado por negarme ya en rotundo.*

Me ha dolido especialmente lo que ha dicho Balbo, que las lentejas no son sanas  .

De nuevo gracias hamijos por vuestro interes, hoy el premio es para* Rajulin, me ha parecido un muy buen post, hamijo.
Los demas no tengáis pelusa cabrones que tambien os lo agradezco.






*


----------



## J-Z (5 Sep 2019)

Pa cuando es el funeral? habrá papeo?


----------



## Blogg (5 Sep 2019)

Hijos de puta que se comportan como escoria todo el tiempo, reunidos para darle la vuelta en sus cabezas de modos absurdos y gratuitos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2019)

j-z dijo:


> Pa cuando es el funeral? habrá papeo?



¿Funeral?, ni muerto.


----------



## ferro a fondo (5 Sep 2019)

Un abrazo tiburcio, y mucha fuerza y ánimo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2019)

Blogg dijo:


> Hijos de puta que se comportan como escoria todo el tiempo, reunidos para darle la vuelta en sus cabezas de modos absurdos y gratuitos.



¿Quicir?


----------



## HÄXAN (5 Sep 2019)

Es increíble la fuerza que tienes, manteniendo el sentido del humor en momentos jodidos como este. No tengo ni idea de medicina, pero has preguntado por métodos que no sean la quimio como el de la inmunoterapia?

El IRB Barcelona abre la puerta a usar la inmunoterapia para tratar tumores de colon agresivos y sus metástasis

Inmunoterapia para el cáncer colorrectal

Espero que sigas actualizando tu recuperación.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2019)

HÄXAN dijo:


> Es increíble la fuerza que tienes, manteniendo el sentido del humor en momentos jodidos como este. No tengo ni idea de medicina, pero has preguntado por métodos que no sean la quimio como el de la inmunoterapia?
> 
> El IRB Barcelona abre la puerta a usar la inmunoterapia para tratar tumores de colon agresivos y sus metástasis
> 
> ...



No es fuerza , es acojone vivo, y sí, ya he leído bastante sobre inmunoterapia.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (5 Sep 2019)

De nuevo, un gran abrazo, amigo. Y mucha fuerza.


----------



## J-Z (5 Sep 2019)

que hiciste con la platita, la quemaste en putas y yates o esperas salvarte, o es que nunca tuviste ni tienes?

te queda poco ya, tic tac tic tac


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2019)

j-z dijo:


> que hiciste con la platita, la quemaste en putas y yates o esperas salvarte, o es que nunca tuviste ni tienes?
> 
> te queda poco ya, tic tac tic tac



Eres un tocapelotas, sin acritud. Es todo mentira lo de la plata si. Preocupate de tu calva.


----------



## J-Z (5 Sep 2019)

joder a ver si te mueres de una puta vez, porque lol no das ni uno, vete a llorar a forocarros si eso

puto subnormal, uno menos


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2019)

¿ qué balbuceas?.


----------



## J-Z (5 Sep 2019)

MUERASE YA


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (5 Sep 2019)

El Tibur va a volver en forma de fantasma chungo pa derroer chusma. Hágase.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2019)

j-z dijo:


> MUERASE YA



Que desagradable.


----------



## J-Z (5 Sep 2019)

coños otro clon, sois legion, a mi tb me tocó la historia de cuando mierdono murió

menudo retraso gastais, pal ignore a chuparla

tiberio el gato del gif se va a morir antes que tu cabron


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2019)

j-z dijo:


> coños otro clon, sois legion, a mi tb me tocó la historia de cuando mierdono murió
> 
> menudo retraso gastais, pal ignore a chuparla
> 
> tiberio el gato del gif se va a morir antes que tu cabron



Si es que mas tonto y no naces pedazo de desgracia con patas


----------



## J-Z (5 Sep 2019)

mas tonto y te mueres mañana por fin, payaso


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2019)

j-z dijo:


> mas tonto y te mueres mañana por fin, payaso



Clavao al Connor macho.


----------



## J-Z (5 Sep 2019)

pufff que monguer eres te voy meter al ignore

asi por lo menos mueres de verdad para mi

enga adeu palurdo


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2019)

Que si que si, a ver si es verdad.


----------



## Aresti (5 Sep 2019)

Espero que estés bien acompañado. El día que yo enferme igual me suicidó por no aguantar a mi mujer y sus fobias. Bastante duro es morirse ya.

Fuerza y honor.


----------



## Cuncas (5 Sep 2019)

j-z dijo:


> mas tonto y te mueres mañana por fin, payaso



Menuda escoria subhomínida estás hecha.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2019)

La preparación para la muerte debía ser una asignatura al menos voluntaria, sobre todo por que es lo único que sabemos de seguro 100% que nos va a ocurrir.


----------



## artemis (5 Sep 2019)

j-z dijo:


> MUERASE YA



Estas meando fuera del tiesto, tu personaje de gilipollas del foro se te esta yendo de las manos...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Estas meando fuera del tiesto, tu personaje de gilipollas del foro se te esta yendo de las manos...



Es su papel y lo borda.


----------



## NoRTH (5 Sep 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Estas meando fuera del tiesto, tu personaje de gilipollas del foro se te esta yendo de las manos...



Ya está en el ignore
Vaya puto subnormal


----------



## artemis (5 Sep 2019)

NoRTH dijo:


> Ya está en el ignore
> Vaya puto subnormal



No deberias... esta gente es digna de analizar, ver lo rastrero que puede ser el ser humano.... para asi no confiar en cualquier desgraciado... imaginate lo triste que debe ser la vida de ese tarado...


----------



## 2B-san (5 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> La preparación para la muerte debía ser una asignatura al menos voluntaria, sobre todo por que es lo único que sabemos de seguro 100% que nos va a ocurrir.



No me imagino lo presente que la tienes que tener y el calentamiento de cabeza que debe dar.

En fin, animo, nos vamos a morir todos. DEP.

De momento ya llevas 5 meses dando por el culo por aqui eh!, a ver si sigues asi, animo y no decaigas.


----------



## NoRTH (5 Sep 2019)

artemis dijo:


> No deberias... esta gente es digna de analizar, ver lo rastrero que puede ser el ser humano.... para asi no confiar en cualquier desgraciado... imaginate lo triste que debe ser la vida de ese tarado...



Que lo lea su puta madre


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2019)

artemis dijo:


> No deberias... esta gente es digna de analizar, ver lo rastrero que puede ser el ser humano.... para asi no confiar en cualquier desgraciado... imaginate lo triste que debe ser la vida de ese tarado...



Por eso no le ignoro yo, me sigo preguntando como se puede ser tan simple.


----------



## artemis (5 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Por eso no le ignoro yo, me sigo preguntando como se puede ser tan simple.



Simple por no decir gilipollas


----------



## Narwhal (5 Sep 2019)

Tibur qué te ha dicho la oncóloga hoy. Y por cierto a qué se debe tanta rotación que cada día te ve uno diferente....?? O son todos del mismo equipo???


----------



## ElCalvo (6 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio, menuda gentuza pulula por este hilo.
No les meto en el ignore porque es darle más importancia de la que tienen.
Me alegro que sigas por aquí.


----------



## Intop (6 Sep 2019)

La muerte está sobrevalorada. No se debe tener miedo a dormirse para siempre o cambiar de mundo. Dejar esta pocilga donde nos ha tocado vivir tampoco es tan malo. Le damos demasiada importancia negativa a algo que tendría que ser curioso por saber realmente lo que hay al otro lado. La historia nos lo ha pintado como un hombre chungo que viene con una guadaña a cortarte el pescuezo, yo creo que sí te has portado bien vienen a llevarte una ejército de chortinas vírgenes full inox llenas de amor y felicidad.

Eso no quita con querer aferrarse a lo conocido pero tampoco se debe tener miedo a un estado del que no conocemos casi nada. Si hay que ir... Se va con los cojones en su sitio y los ojos bien abiertos para disfrutar del viaje !!

Animo tibur! Sigo pensando que la actitud positiva lo es casi todo en estos estados de la vida. Si decae la actitud date por jodido. A tope y esperando un nuevo amanecer o la siguiente puesta de sol hasta que el cuerpo aguante... una semana, un mes... o 50 años más!!


----------



## artemis (6 Sep 2019)

Intop dijo:


> La muerte está sobrevalorada. No se debe tener miedo a dormirse para siempre o cambiar de mundo. Dejar esta pocilga donde nos ha tocado vivir tampoco es tan malo. Le damos demasiada importancia negativa a algo que tendría que ser curioso por saber realmente lo que hay al otro lado. La historia nos lo ha pintado como un hombre chungo que viene con una guadaña a cortarte el pescuezo, yo creo que sí te has portado bien vienen a llevarte una ejército de chortinas vírgenes full inox llenas de amor y felicidad.
> 
> Eso no quita con querer aferrarse a lo conocido pero tampoco se debe tener miedo a un estado del que no conocemos casi nada. Si hay que ir... Se va con los cojones en su sitio y los ojos bien abiertos para disfrutar del viaje !!
> 
> Animo tibur! Sigo pensando que la actitud positiva lo es casi todo en estos estados de la vida. Si decae la actitud date por jodido. A tope y esperando un nuevo amanecer o la siguiente puesta de sol hasta que el cuerpo aguante... una semana, un mes... o 50 años más!!



Yo creo que mas que el miedo a lo que venga es el miedo a no saber que sera de los tuyos, de los que quieres y no poder estar con ellos


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> La preparación para la muerte debía ser una asignatura al menos voluntaria, sobre todo por que es lo único que sabemos de seguro 100% que nos va a ocurrir.



yo la tengo bastante entrenada llevo ya 6 veces apunto de palmarla si necesitas lago mándame MP


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2019)

tibur si has cogido fuerzas ve este finde a que te hagan una buena mamadita que eso es muy bueno para la salud y no descartes el suicidio asistido por KIKI, un grande abrazo


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (6 Sep 2019)

Narwhal dijo:


> Tibur qué te ha dicho la oncóloga hoy. Y por cierto a qué se debe tanta rotación que cada día te ve uno diferente....?? O son todos del mismo equipo???



Esta vez lo primero que hice fue entrar dolorido, me duele el costao hace 3 dias, y despues de hablar sobre el tema le dije rapidamente que quimio por vena no me iba a poner de ninguna manera, tras esto hablamos y puedo probar solo si quiero las pastis que parecen ser menos agresivas y a menores dosis de lo normal aluego a lo mejor hasta hacen algun efecto bueno. Algo es mejor que nada dijo la doctora.

Asi que o me como las pastis o llego dentro de 15 dias otra vez a decir que no como siempre, ya me doy risa y creo que me están cogiendo hasta asco.

Loss cambios creo que son por que si cada 2 consultas con uno, sigo en mis trece, ponen otro para cambiar de táctica o estilo o yo que se.

Una caja de morfina tengo, pa la saca.


----------



## Narwhal (6 Sep 2019)

Pues compañero, AVRE GRANDE y esas pastis para dentro. Que te queremos foreando por aquí mucho mucho tiempo.


----------



## Amerika (6 Sep 2019)

Lo siento amigo.

Si te sirve de algo, ver este tipo de casos hace que valoremos mejor nuestra salud.

Te deseo suerte.


----------



## J-Z (6 Sep 2019)

jajaja me la comeis de canto palmerazos


----------



## Desdemocratícese (6 Sep 2019)

Intop dijo:


> La muerte está sobrevalorada. No se debe tener miedo a dormirse para siempre o cambiar de mundo. Dejar esta pocilga donde nos ha tocado vivir tampoco es tan malo. Le damos demasiada importancia negativa a algo que tendría que ser curioso por saber realmente lo que hay al otro lado. La historia nos lo ha pintado como un hombre chungo que viene con una guadaña a cortarte el pescuezo, yo creo que sí te has portado bien vienen a llevarte una ejército de chortinas vírgenes full inox llenas de amor y felicidad.
> 
> Eso no quita con querer aferrarse a lo conocido pero tampoco se debe tener miedo a un estado del que no conocemos casi nada. Si hay que ir... Se va con los cojones en su sitio y los ojos bien abiertos para disfrutar del viaje !!
> 
> Animo tibur! Sigo pensando que la actitud positiva lo es casi todo en estos estados de la vida. Si decae la actitud date por jodido. A tope y esperando un nuevo amanecer o la siguiente puesta de sol hasta que el cuerpo aguante... una semana, un mes... o 50 años más!!



Depende de la persona. He visto gente que se ha ido al otro barrio con angustia, miedo y desesperación, y otra que lo aceptó de buen grado. Todo es cuestión de aceptar internamente lo que no queda más remedio que aceptar.


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (6 Sep 2019)

¿no has pedido marihuana medicinal? si me a mi me quedaran meses me endrogaria todo lo que pudiera y más


----------



## Intop (6 Sep 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Yo creo que mas que el miedo a lo que venga es el miedo a no saber que sera de los tuyos, de los que quieres y no poder estar con ellos



Eso no es miedo, podría ser añoranza pero miedo no. En estos estados y con un bicho que te come por dentro lo primero que tienes que mirar es por tu propio culo para intentar matar al alien que llevas dentro.

Claro que puedes sentir pena o incertidumbre por lo que pasara con tus familiares y amigos pero no puedes hacer nada por cambiarlo. Si las cosas están bien hechas, si tienes una buena unidad familiar seguro que saben seguir el ciclo de la vida de forma correcta.

Vuelvo a remarcar la palabra ACTITUD ya que me parece una de las cosas más relevantes en estos temas. Si la persona lucha como un buen espartano contra el puto cancer hasta el final de la manera que crea más conveniente tiene dos cosas buenas. Si gana la batalla será el puto amo pero si pierde será recordado como un puto héroe que lucho con las botas puestas hasta el final. Si esta ACTITUD la pueden sentir también los amigos y familiares creo que en vez de llorar su muerte en caso de perder la batalla sellarán el final brindando al sol con una buena copa de champagne. 

PS: Yo personalmente dejaría pagada una buena comilona para mis familiares y amigos y no precisamente para llorar de pena todos juntos, sino para que disfruten de un bonito día por todo lo que me han dado. !La última la pago yo!


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (6 Sep 2019)

jz como siempre marcando el puto ritmo


----------



## alas97 (6 Sep 2019)

Tío no te conozco para nada, pero si algo he aprendido de mi caminar por este mundo es tener empatía con otros seres humanos. vamos que de esto va el rollo "de tener sentido de humanidad" hacia tus semejantes. veras, vengo de un país muy jodido y tal y mi abuela que fue la madre que me crio era de origen español. pasamos penurias de todo, pero su sentido de madre lo hizo soportar todo. Un día por allá por el año 99 me tenía que marchar al extranjero con mi esposa y mi hijo pequeño, le dije a la vieja que si quería me quedaba (por ella) pero en fin, me dijo que me largara para que hiciera mi vida. una vez que me marche ella comenzó a desmejorar y se fue a la mierda con el alzheimer. las necesidades le habían hecho mella, pero la voluntad de seguir cuidando de mi la mantenía lucida, pero una vez que no tuvo a nadie por el cual vivir su sentido de la vida carecía de fundamento. y se murió.

¿de que viene este tocho? Pues eso, de tener algo por el que vivir.

esta es la historia de una que fue novia de van goh y vivio 122 años, y ella lo resume así.

cita: 
*La juventud es un estado del alma, no del cuerpo, *por eso yo sigo siendo una chica. Sencillamente no he lucido tan bien los últimos 70 años.
-*Sonreír siempre!*! -- Esa es la razón de mi longevidad. 



se que es un coñazo que alguien venga a darte la murga con espiritualismo y tal o psicología sacada de la manga, porque nadie aparte de tu mismo sabe lo que esta pasando.

en fin. espero de verdad que puedas superar y seguir viviendo la vida. no como antes, pero seguirla viviendo que es lo que importa


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Sep 2019)

Un fuerte abrazo compañero.
Espero verte por aquí muchísimo tiempo aún.


----------



## artemis (8 Sep 2019)

Hola @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia que tal ha ido el finde? Encima de la burra?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 Sep 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Hola @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia que tal ha ido el finde? Encima de la burra?



Sí, mucha burra y algo de foreo.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (10 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> *
> 
> Ya llevo pensando algo parecido bastante tiempo, largarme una noche al canpo o al mar con unas botellas de visky del bueno o lsd o lo que sea pero masivamente, y estirar la pata medio inconsciente y con una gran risión interna.
> *





Pero no, hombre. Que eso no son maneras. A ver si acabas entre vomitonas y tembleques.


En Asturias, en cuidados paliativos , la gente se va con morfina, con el ánimo en calma . Dicen que la morfina es muy guay para estas cosas .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (10 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> No quiero hacer sufrir a mi familia todo eso.





Oye, tu familia tiene que apechugar con lo que venga, y lo saben.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (10 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> .
> En darme tiempos no se pringa ninguno.
> 
> 
> .




Joer, a una amiga le dijeron dos meses, y dos meses fueron . No se anduvieron con tontadas, lo suyo no tenía remedio alguno.

Oye, ¿ y si lo tuyo tiene un pronóstico más digno del que te piensas ?





> la vía rápida, cada vez la contemplo más.



Coñe, el susto que darias a tanta gente que aprecia. Y es que, además , matarse no es tan sencillo como nos solemos creer.

Me acuerdo de un tipo que aterrizó a cinco metros de mi. Se lanzó desde un quinto piso de cabeza y sí, claro que se murió , pero después de cuarenta minutos así como berreando.

Llegado el momento informa sobre el tema de paliativos y te vas en condiciones. Yo he visto a gente marcharse con una sonrisa en los labios.

Y, bueno, si te estiran dos o tres años tampoco está nada mal, ¿ no ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (10 Sep 2019)

ElMag0 dijo:


> Y tu calidad de vida ahora qué tal?
> 
> Si la cosa duele y se vuelve chunga yo no lo dudaría, y perdona la frialdad, unos tranquimacines un wisky y mi lugar favorito de mi ciudad / pais y hasta el culo una madrugada para aparecer muerto al día siguiente.
> 
> El sufrimiento innecesario no tiene sentido





Vaya, y tiene que ser con whishky .

Eso queda muy bien en las pelis, pero ya os digo yo que no es tan fácil.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (10 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Vale, retiro los insultos pero tu post no era en este mismo tono de ahora, me ha tocado las pelotas.
> 
> Al que sobrevive 5 años a la quimio le meten en las listas de "curados" aunque estos son los menos y se mueran a los 5 años y un día.






Joder, Tibur, no jodas. Cinco años son cinco años.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (10 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Pienso igual, muchos creen que tener esa posibilidad implica que al final nos eutanasien a todos los que estan mas pallá que pacá o a viejos y gente improductiva pero no tiene por qué ser asi.





No tiene porqué ser así pero lo será .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (10 Sep 2019)

Ostras , es que si fuera trolleo sería épico .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (10 Sep 2019)

j-z dijo:


> joder a ver si te mueres de una puta vez, porque lol no das ni uno, vete a llorar a forocarros si eso
> 
> puto subnormal, uno menos




Joe, macho, ten un poco de humanidad. Tibur está jodido.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Aresti (10 Sep 2019)

Bueno. He visto morir a mi padre y a un amigo cercano. Mi amigo médico.

Sus palabras textuales:

La morfina es una maravilla.

Mi padre probablemente murió de sobredosis. Le chutaban lo que quería.


----------



## Sputnik (10 Sep 2019)

Señor Tiburcio le mando un calido abrazo, sepa que de vez en cuando me acuerdo de ustec, entre resaca y resaca.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 Sep 2019)

Loados seáis todos hermanos.


----------



## Narwhal (10 Sep 2019)

Te queremos conforero


No homo


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Sep 2019)

Me paso para dar ánimos y mandar buenas ondas como dicen los argentinos!

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (12 Sep 2019)

buenos días tribu mis mejores deseos de que le hagan una buena mamada y que tenga un buen día


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Sep 2019)

Segun pasan los días ademas de tener remordidos los higadillos me remuerde la conciencia, estoy engañando a los orcólogos, ahí tengo un cerro de pastis de quimio que les dije me iba a jamar, y no me he comido ná de nada, me tengo que inventar alguna patraña creible para dentro de 8 días dar ejplicaciones.


----------



## chickenotter (17 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Segun pasan los días ademas de tener remordidos los higadillos me remuerde la conciencia, estoy engañando a los orcólogos, ahí tengo un cerro de pastis de quimio que les dije me iba a jamar, y no me he comido ná de nada, me tengo que inventar alguna patraña creible para dentro de 8 días dar ejplicaciones.



No se Tibur, a estas alturas no se que decirte si es mejor hacer caso a los medicos o no.
Pero lo que si tengo seguro es que si no quieres tomartelas, no debes de dar explicaciones a estas alturas de la vida, lo mismo si debes para seguir en tratamiento y que te sigan haciendo los controles, pero el tener que andar inventando cosas yo creo que deberia sobrar ya.

Te deseo lo mejor tio, mucha suerte y animo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Sep 2019)

chickenotter dijo:


> No se Tibur, a estas alturas no se que decirte si es mejor hacer caso a los medicos o no.
> Pero lo que si tengo seguro es que si no quieres tomartelas, no debes de dar explicaciones a estas alturas de la vida, lo mismo si debes para seguir en tratamiento y que te sigan haciendo los controles, pero el tener que andar inventando cosas yo creo que deberia sobrar ya.
> 
> Te deseo lo mejor tio, mucha suerte y animo.




La cuestión es que la última vez salí como con una especie de acuerdo en que me iba a comer las pastis con la doctora Berta, solo lo hice para que no me manden ya directo a cuidados paliativos que da mal rollo, yo quiero que estos orcólogos sigan llevando mi caso todavía, algo tendré que contarles sobre por qué no me he comido las pastillas que dije que SÍ me iba a tragar.

Y es verdad que me da como calambres solo mirarlas, las tengo en un taquillón en el pasillo y cuando paso me arrimo a la otra pared instintivamente.


----------



## chickenotter (17 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> La cuestión es que la última vez salí como con una especie de acuerdo en que me iba a comer las pastis con la doctora Berta, solo lo hice para que no me manden ya directo a cuidados paliativos que da mal rollo, yo quiero que estos orcólogos sigan llevando mi caso todavía, algo tendré que contarles sobre por qué no me he comido las pastillas que dije que SÍ me iba a tragar.
> 
> Y es verdad que me da como calambres solo mirarlas, las tengo en un taquillón en el pasillo y cuando paso me arrimo a la otra pared instintivamente.



Pues no se.... notarian que dijeras que las has tomado sin tomarlas?
Porque si lo que te interesa es que te sigan llevando el caso, yo creo que si dices que las tomas pero ellos no pueden llegar a comprobarlo, lo unico que creo que puede pasarte es que te cambien la medicacion, que todo esto lo digo con 0 conocimiento, asi que no me hagas mucho caso tampoco....


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 Sep 2019)

No sé. Tibur es un forista serio. Si dice que se muere es que se morirà. No creo que falte a su palabra.

Aunque torres más altas ya han caído .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 Sep 2019)

Aresti dijo:


> Bueno. He visto morir a mi padre y a un amigo cercano. Mi amigo médico.
> 
> Sus palabras textuales:
> 
> ...




Pues yo tengo un amigo ex jonko y cuenta maravillas.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> La cuestión es que la última vez salí como con una especie de acuerdo en que me iba a comer las pastis con la doctora Berta, solo lo hice para que no me manden ya directo a cuidados paliativos que da mal rollo, yo quiero que estos orcólogos sigan llevando mi caso todavía, algo tendré que contarles sobre por qué no me he comido las pastillas que dije que SÍ me iba a tragar.
> 
> Y es verdad que me da como calambres solo mirarlas, las tengo en un taquillón en el pasillo y cuando paso me arrimo a la otra pared instintivamente.





Oye, puedes comerte una, a ver qué tal. Lo mismo no es para tanto. A menos que tengas claro ya que los efectos son muy malos.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Sep 2019)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> No sé. Tibur es un forista serio. Aunque torres más altas ya han caído .
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Joder puse hasta una foto del bicharraco y hasta con mis datos personales los cualos borré en cuanto me advirtió un forero caritativo,. ¿Que más puedo hacer?.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Joder puse hasta una foto del bicharraco y hasta con mis datos personales los cualos borré en cuanto me advirtió un forero caritativo,. ¿Que más puedo hacer?.



Vaya preguntas que hace ustec. Haga un vídeo , verà como todos le creen.

Nadie puso en duda la veracidad de la esquizofrenia de Vicent74 cuando anunció su canal de youtube.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Sep 2019)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Vaya preguntas que hace ustec. Haga un vídeo , verà como todos le creen.
> 
> Nadie puso en duda la veracidad de la esquizofrenia de Vicent74 cuando anunció su canal de youtube.
> 
> ...



Hombre creo que con una simple foto de la caja de morfina y el típico papelote garrapateado que demuestre que la foto es real y actual valdría pero me da pereza hacer tontadas .


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Hombre creo que con una simple foto de la caja de morfina y el típico papelote garrapateado que demuestre que la foto es real y actual valdría pero me da pereza hacer tontadas .



También es verdad.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Aresti (17 Sep 2019)

A ver. La puñetera pastillita. Resulta que la enfermera que se la daba mi padre se equivocó con las dosis. No sé si fue bueno o malo. Dio igual.

En estas situaciones haga como los médicos:

Decir medias verdades y decirles lo que quieren oír. Es muy sencillo.

Si las pastillas son lo que llaman "paliativas" yo creo que no servirán para mucho.


----------



## loveisintheair (17 Sep 2019)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> Siempre les he tenido respeto a las drogas por sus secuelas pero, en su día leí a Stanislav Grof, en su libro "la psicología del futuro", donde este trataba a pacientes aquejados de enfermedades duras de afrentar como el cáncer, porque las experiencias que se tenían con el LSD, psilocibes y no si alguna más, le ayudaban a tomar otro tipo de consciencia y a poder afrontar ese momento de mejor manera.
> Si llega el momento, no dudaría recurrir a esas métodos, de hecho, preferiría un buen colocón a una mala quimio.



Después de varios años luchando contra un cáncer, Adolf Huxley decidió irse a lo grande subido al LSD.
A mí no me gustaría morirme sin haber probado la morfina.


----------



## Lord Vader (17 Sep 2019)

¿Sigues con la terapia alternativa, Tibur?


----------



## loveisintheair (17 Sep 2019)

Aresti dijo:


> Bueno. He visto morir a mi padre y a un amigo cercano. Mi amigo médico.
> 
> Sus palabras textuales:
> 
> ...



Mi padre también murió tranquilísimo después de casi un mes con morfina.


----------



## loveisintheair (17 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Segun pasan los días ademas de tener remordidos los higadillos me remuerde la conciencia, estoy engañando a los orcólogos, ahí tengo un cerro de pastis de quimio que les dije me iba a jamar, y no me he comido ná de nada, me tengo que inventar alguna patraña creible para dentro de 8 días dar ejplicaciones.



Deberías decirles la verdad, porque si no, no pueden actuar en consecuencia.
Y, de paso, les servirías como estudio para otros pacientes.
Muchísimo ánimo y no dejes de escribir.
Un gran abrazo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Sep 2019)

que sepas que no apruebo tu actitud. me tienes muy disgustado


----------



## Sputnik (17 Sep 2019)

Una taquilla llena de pastis....el sueño de algunos foreros...

Animo Don Tiburcio


----------



## Aresti (17 Sep 2019)

Por cierto, aprovecho para comentar que un antepasado se llamaba Tiburcio. Nombre curioso. Pero es otra historia.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Sep 2019)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Sigues con la terapia alternativa, Tibur?



Mas o menos, aunque la descuido bastante por que me paso medio día subido en la moto si puedo y descontrolo todo el tema.

Un tío mío se llamaba Tiburcio, mi nick es un homenaje a él, se ahorcó en una higuera.


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Mas o menos, aunque la descuido bastante por que me paso medio día subido en la moto si puedo y descontrolo todo el tema.
> 
> Un tío mío se llamaba Tiburcio, mi nick es un homenaje a él, se ahorcó en una higuera.



El hermano de mi bisabuelo por parte de madre se volo la cabeza con una escopeta y su hermana siempre decia en las comidas:
-En un dia de *lucidez* se pego un tiro-

Los abuelos de un amigo eran Tiburcio y abundio...Su madre obdulia...


----------



## OYeah (18 Sep 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Estas meando fuera del tiesto, tu personaje de gilipollas del foro se te esta yendo de las manos...




Jamás pensé que le daria un thanks a la gorda.


----------



## OYeah (18 Sep 2019)

Rod Stewart ha superado un cáncer de próstata.

Lo he leido esta tarde y me he acordado de ti.

Igual lo ha pillado de tanto follar, como el Michael Douglas, que también lo ha superado.

Yo como no follo lo pillare de higado por esta vida paco de mierda.


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2019)

Vamos Tibur joder hazlo por la guardería del foro.


----------



## ACICUETANO (18 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Mas o menos, aunque la descuido bastante por que me paso medio día subido en la moto si puedo y descontrolo todo el tema.
> 
> Un tío mío se llamaba Tiburcio, mi nick es un homenaje a él, se ahorcó en una higuera.



Señor de Medinasidonia espero que este usted disfrutando de la moto y de la vida . Un abrazo


----------



## visaman (18 Sep 2019)

sigo pensando que necesitas una buena mamada búscate una buena profesional


----------



## Cucumberman (18 Sep 2019)

Ánimo compañero , ten esperanza y mente positiva , ya verás como sales de esta!!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (19 Sep 2019)

ACICUETANO dijo:


> Señor de Medinasidonia espero que este usted disfrutando de la moto y de la vida . Un abrazo



Gozo como un pepinillo, el gostoso quehacer que supone ya de por si ir en moto sumado a las cosas que amenizan la ruta, la auténtica salud hamijo.

Por ej4emplo este estilizado operario llenando de paja la carretera ..



Estos capirotes esparramaos en ambos sentidos de la amplia carreterucha.. solo pongo 2 capturas pero en mi carril me encontré con 80 o 10 jijiji..









O paletos con tartanas como este de hoy trazando por tol medio durante 5 km, a este le he seguido de lejos para ver si acababa estrellado pero no.







Y otro abrazoc.


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Gozo como un pepinillo, el gostoso quehacer que supone ya de por si ir en moto sumado a las cosas que amenizan la ruta, la auténtica salud hamijo.
> 
> Por ej4emplo este estilizado operario llenando de paja la carretera ..
> Ver archivo adjunto 156180
> ...



¿Y has recogido los conos?


----------



## Navarrra (19 Sep 2019)

Te gustan los gatos y tienes un nick divertido, sólo puedes ser buena gente.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (19 Sep 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Y has recogido los conos?



No, unos 4 km adelante estaba el furgón con los tipos que los van poniendo y les he dado el toque, que se den la vuelta y los coloquen , yo no puedo hacer eso parando 40 veces y aparcando malamente en esa carretera.


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> No, unos 4 km adelante estaba el furgón con los tipos que los van poniendo y les he dado el toque, que se den la vuelta y los coloquen , yo no puedo hacer eso parando 40 veces y aparcando malamente en esa carretera.



Bonita zona encinera...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (19 Sep 2019)

Si, a ver si llueve mas y voy a ver que setas pillo por ahí, tambien es zona de vacas, el otro día se me cruzaron 3 o 4 repentinamente, no miran las jodías.


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si, a ver si llueve mas y voy a ver que setas pillo por ahí, tambien es zona de vacas, el otro día se me cruzaron 3 o 4 repentinamente, no miran las jodías.



Mi aita hoy a visto gibelurdinas que son la russula virenscens y tambien Urretxas cyanosantha...
Hace unas semana vyo un edukis y ni lo cogio...
Aun no ha empepado sufuiciente, pero asoman...
El agua tiene que penetrar al menos 4 dedos para gozar llenando la cesta...

Gibel Urdina= Higado Azul Los vascos semos asi...







Urretxa se le llama por el sabor a Urra=avellana...







Yo porque no se ni andar en bicicleta, pero la moto es muy comoda para parar en las cunetas y arrancar setilis...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (19 Sep 2019)

Cianosantas o como se escriba sí he pillado, como los gibelurdines debo tener yo el híjado, me han dicho que puedo amanecer amarillo verdoso cualquier día estos, cabrones de médicos.


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Cianosantas o como se escriba sí he pillado, como los gibelurdines debo tener yo el híjado, me han dicho que puedo amanecer amarillo verdoso cualquier día estos, cabrones de médicos.



Perdon no me he dado cuenta del paralelismo...
Ayer vi un reportaje del ebola y a un medico se le ponian los hogos verdes...
¿Que altura tiene esa zona?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (19 Sep 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Perdon no me he dado cuenta del paralelismo...
> Ayer vi un reportaje del ebola y a un medico se le ponian los hogos verdes...
> ¿Que altura tiene esa zona?



Unos 750.


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Unos 750.



He encontrado Boletus a 500 metros de la costa en cota 0, pero la mayoria han sido en altura...
Hace años cuando ibamos casi todos los fines de semana a pirineos al monte en otoño al bajar de la cima me ponia morado...
Los amigos se quejaban por mis tardanzas, pero luego se apresuraban al plato...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Sep 2019)

Ni puto caso, los médicos siempre se curan en salud trasladando el peor de los escenarios. Es una enfermedad cronica como cualquier otra, el resto nadie lo sabe.

Venga, PUNCH!!! (puño en el pecho). Un abrazo triburcio y pásalo bien.


----------



## Me_opongo (27 Sep 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia, yo te jimboco.

¿Cómo te encuentras?.
¿Qué tal te va la vida?.
¿Hay buenas noticias?.

Háblanos!!! 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (27 Sep 2019)

Todo sigue mas o menos , uno igualito que el doctor House aquel o como cojones se llamase , me dijo ayer que a ver si en otros 18 dias hasta la proxima cita me las voy comiendo como pueda las pastis juas juas. Burriagas debe ir prosperando por que cada vez da mas polculo el joputa hace unos ruidos infernales y me estoy cabreando mucho.

Sigo gozando a lomos del caballo volador, soy el pvto jinete de las carreteras de mierda con jabalines, vacas, paletos descerebrados, y cucuruchos desparramados, se me desconoce por el lechuzo oscuro.




Pa muestra un botón, me tenía que haber subido los pantalones pero vale para que os hagais una idea.
A correr.


----------



## Me_opongo (27 Sep 2019)

Me alegro de que tengas ánimos a pesar de la situación.

Disfruta de la moto y de todo lo que puedas.

A ver si te dan los matasanos unas buenas noticias en 18 días.

Gracias por contestarme. Me alegra tener noticias tuyas.

Disfruta mucho de los buenos momentos.

¿Guardas la moto en las Caballerizas del Duque?. 

Un fuerte abrazo!.






Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## klingsor (27 Sep 2019)

Sir Tibur.

Debes venir a Udán.

La Dama del Lago curará tu Dolor. Ya ha sanado

Prepara un buen abrigo 

K.
Defender of The Faith


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (27 Sep 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Me alegro de que tengas ánimos a pesar de la situación.
> 
> Disfruta de la moto y de todo lo que puedas.
> 
> ...



Gracias .



klingsor dijo:


> Sir Tibur.
> 
> Debes venir a Udán.
> 
> ...



Aquí tambien tenemos una hada , la tía de la alberca, lleva un garrote y tambien te quita todas las penas, a su manera.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Sep 2019)

Yo sólo entro y te doy un abrazo, que haya suerte, ayer, hoy y siempre


----------



## klingsor (27 Sep 2019)

Non.

La Dama del Lago respeta a Sus Caballeros.

Ley es, que ella, proteja al Paisano enamorado. Pues sabe que solo el Amor salva del Meiga dos Infernos.

Y non cederé. Yo, klingsor, Überlord de Udán, Defender of The Faith.

Ante nada.

Abrazo rompevertebras.

K.
Defender of The Faith


----------



## Aresti (27 Sep 2019)

Me recuerda a la serie House. Doctor Wilson. Los dos colegas se van de viaje en moto, lejos del hospital.

Bravo.

Ya que hablamos de setas. Deseo que no te cruces con triptolemo.

Espero que se te aparezca una txortina envuelta en traje de cuero, se quite el casco agitando su melena, se baje un poco la cremallera y te pregunte a ver si quieres probar su seta.


----------



## Clavisto (27 Sep 2019)

Abrazo, hermano.

Lee el Zaratustra, su audiolibro. Y si no rocknroll


----------



## Clavisto (27 Sep 2019)




----------



## Clavisto (27 Sep 2019)

Esto es la putísima polla, Tibuercio:


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 Sep 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


>



Esta a tu saluc.


----------



## Fausto1880 (28 Sep 2019)

Esta semana ha muerto Manuel Rodríguez. Cincuenta y tantos, deja tres hijos adolescentes. Cáncer.
No llegaron a operarlo. Pero les dio tiempo a darle su ciclo de quimioterapia.
El hombre estaría chungo hace seis meses, antes de la quimio; no digo que no. Pero desde luego no tenía pinta de que se fuera a morir. Al terminar la última dosis de quimio se encontraba mucho peor. Una semana después lo hemos enterrado.

Ni sé ni dejo de saber, pero ahí está el dato.


----------



## juantxxxo (28 Sep 2019)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Esta semana ha muerto Manuel Rodríguez. Cincuenta y tantos, deja tres hijos adolescentes. Cáncer.
> No llegaron a operarlo. Pero les dio tiempo a darle su ciclo de quimioterapia.
> El hombre estaría chungo hace seis meses, antes de la quimio; no digo que no. Pero desde luego no tenía pinta de que se fuera a morir. Al terminar la última dosis de quimio se encontraba mucho peor. Una semana después lo hemos enterrado.
> 
> Ni sé ni dejo de saber, pero ahí está el dato.



Perdón, es el forero????


----------



## Aresti (28 Sep 2019)

Hace poco ha fallecido la suegra de un amigo. Su hija es médico. No le han dado quimio.

Falleció de forma bastante súbita. Andaba con analgésicos, es decir opiáceos.

Pastilla azul o roja.

Depende de los tratamientos pero yo creo que es mejor nada.


----------



## patroclus (28 Sep 2019)

Lo siento mucho


----------



## klingsor (1 Oct 2019)

Alto en ahí, a La Guardia de Udán.

Hasta el Mismísimo Dios FORA.



K.
Defender of The Faith


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Oct 2019)

Caemos como moscas, aquí día sí y día nó se oyen las tétricas campanadas con el toque de defuntos, que cosa mas desagradable yo si pudiese encargaría al cura una de ilegales o siniestro total, por ejemplo.


----------



## Narwhal (1 Oct 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Caemos como moscas, aquí día sí y día nó se oyen las tétricas campanadas con el toque de defuntos, que cosa mas desagradable yo si pudiese encargaría al cura una de ilegales o siniestro total, por ejemplo.



Qué tal esas pastilluquis Tibur. Espero que le hayas hincado ya diente compañero.


----------



## Dones (1 Oct 2019)

Tiburcio no pierdes nada (bueno son unos €, que más da), entra en *www.4life.es España*

Echa un vistazo al producto* Transfer factor plus: *son productos que tienen* factores de transferencia *como principal componente, naturales 100% o casi por completo: sube tus defensas Más del 400%, puedes tomarte 20 grageas al día, te aseguro que solo puede mejorarte (incluso en días). Puedes aún darle la vuelta

Animo machote!!! Siempre hay opciones, hasta el penúltimo momento


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (2 Oct 2019)

Narwhal dijo:


> Qué tal esas pastilluquis Tibur. Espero que le hayas hincado ya diente compañero.



No, ahí siguen en el taquillón que da miedo verlas.


----------



## Fausto1880 (3 Oct 2019)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Perdón, es el forero????



No. El forero, que te ha dado las gracias por el mensaje mientras se reía, está durando bastante más y no se ha metido la quimio.
Una golondrina no hace verano, pero es otro dato.


----------



## damnit (3 Oct 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> No, ahí siguen en el taquillón que da miedo verlas.



Tiburcio, háganos hustec el favor de tomarse las pastillas, por favor se lo pido.

P.D.- abrazote fuerte


----------



## Desdemocratícese (3 Oct 2019)

Todos tenemos fecha de caducidad. ¿Qué más da 5 años antes que después? No os obcequéis en querer vivir por siempre.

Lo único que importa es vivir el momento presente. Y eso puede hacerlo cualquiera que siga vivo aquí y ahora mismo, por jodido que esté.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Oct 2019)

damnit dijo:


> Tiburcio, háganos hustec el favor de tomarse las pastillas, por favor se lo pido.
> 
> P.D.- abrazote fuerte



Estoy seguro de que si me como esa mierda ya no vuelvo a ser persona, dejalo amigo, gracias.


----------



## klingsor (3 Oct 2019)

Sin Perdón.



K.
Defender of The Faith


----------



## klingsor (3 Oct 2019)

Dedicado a Sir Tibur. 
Defender of The Faith.



K.


----------



## Rеnato (3 Oct 2019)

Se llama Robert Paulson.
































(Y es funci en SALGAR S. L.)


----------



## visaman (4 Oct 2019)

si no te tomas las pastillas por lo menos que te la chupen no me seas un MR NO

que tengas buen finde


----------



## mostacho (4 Oct 2019)

*FORZA GURRU!*


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Oct 2019)

He enseñado esta foto a una hamija y me dice la muy torda que en la sombra tengo mas chepa que Pablo Iglesias.







Cuando le he dicho que es un demoño de la guarda que me ha prestado Pazuzu ha puesto cara de pensar que estoy muy pero que muy mal .


----------



## klingsor (4 Oct 2019)

Vai ven fostie.

Paisanos del Metal, uñas negras envidía. Pero en qué voy a enfacer yo, si mis antebrazos son más bravos?

Ay, tetes de Ley, en escoute visten. Amor de Vida, y riña entre.

Aparta que te enmato.

Cómo en qué? Fala suave que nos escolta mi madre.

Pues qué. Es Ley. Prepara nudo de roble. Advierto caída de Udán.

Sea. Campo.

Ley. Amanecer 

(...)

Anselmo: "Sr. Juez!!! Aquí non vino nin Dios!!!"

K: "Y qué hostias esperabes. Prepara llume. Y mira por mastines."

K.


----------



## klingsor (4 Oct 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> He enseñado esta foto a una hamija y me dice la muy torda que en la sombra tengo mas chepa que Pablo Iglesias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya quisiera yo, mecagon los Santos Todos.

Defender of The Faith enfrentando.

Cuando pues, en Udán?

Hoy salieron Paters. Überlord u ÜbermaIden, hacia las Inexpugnables Murallas de Udán.

Actualmente, senstá preparando Llume.

Recomiendo ir. Se toca guitarra, acordeón, hay comer hasta morir. Hay Paisanas bellas para.casar con tierras.

Se juntan hilos de Clanes en estas ceremonias.

Yo non puedo ir. Ya declaré que sería Defender of The Faith siempre.

...Anselmo, deja de descojonarte.

K.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Oct 2019)

klingsor dijo:


> Ya quisiera yo, mecagon los Santos Todos.
> 
> Defender of The Faith enfrentando.
> 
> ...



¿A ´que se refiere don Klingsor, a tener una chepa o un demoño de la guarda?


----------



## klingsor (7 Oct 2019)

Es el equivalente al anglo "mare", un demonio de la noche.

El término "nightmare", pesadilla, proviene de ese demonio que entra en Los Sueños.

No obstante, tiene otra significancia en Udán. Es neutro. Tienta. No da ni el Bien ni el Mal.

Existir non existen, pero haberlas haylas.

K.


----------



## Kiral (7 Oct 2019)

Aguanta Tibu. Estoy orgulloso de ti, company.

Un abrazo fuerte.


----------



## Aresti (17 Oct 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> No, ahí siguen en el taquillón que da miedo verlas.



Cuando llegue el momento yo ya te contaré. A mí me recetaron unas pastillas para temas epilépticos pero después de acorralarles los hijos de puta me decían que no curaban sino que aliviaban síntomas cuando me diese un yuyu. Mi cabeza no tiene arreglo y aquí ando foreando en este absurdo foro.

No me dado ataque epiléptico. Pero con el tema de las pastillas si preguntas a un médico al final te va dando largas con evasivas.

Es muy sencillo. ¿Me van a curar las pastillas? Si la respuesta es sí, pues tómese. Si la respuesta divaga es que no. En consecuencia a tomar por el culo.


----------



## artemis (21 Oct 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿A ´que se refiere don Klingsor, a tener una chepa o un demoño de la guarda?



Como vas Tibur?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Oct 2019)

Voy tirando cada vez con dolores mas constantes y al alza pero sobrellevables, a veces como pastis y a veces me aguanto. 
Esta vez en la consulta con otra nueva Doc, ya van 5 creo como poco, me ha preguntado si quiero seguir yendo a esa consulta y no me ponen pegas para recetarme lo que pida, quieren subir la concentración de morfa a la próxima receta.

Sigo devorando curvas como un roedor del asfalto hoy se me han congelado las orejas.

Gracias por preguntar.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Oct 2019)

El roedor del asfalto derroido.


----------



## artemis (21 Oct 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Voy tirando cada vez con dolores mas constantes y al alza pero sobrellevables, a veces como pastis y a veces me aguanto.
> Esta vez en la consulta con otra nueva Doc, ya van 5 creo como poco, me ha preguntado si quiero seguir yendo a esa consulta y no me ponen pegas para recetarme lo que pida, quieren subir la concentración de morfa a la próxima receta.
> 
> Sigo devorando curvas como un roedor del asfalto hoy se me han congelado las orejas.
> ...



Mucho animo Tibur, se te ve aprovechando el tiempo y no metido en casa... quedan muchas curvas que sobrepasar...


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Oct 2019)

Ayer mi viejo casi palma en mis brazos, llevo 36 horas sin apenas dormir una hora con mi madre bipolar revoloteando nerviosa por todas partes...
De momento esta bien, pero creen que tiene algo bitxero en la cabeza, le dio un ataque epileptico tipo ictus...

Gurrumino me cago en dios, mi viego es un viego, pero un motorraton como tu tienen aun muchas batallas...

Se encuentra bien, pero el botijo tiene alguna grieta...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Oct 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Ayer mi viejo casi palma en mis brazos, llevo 36 horas sin apenas dormir una hora con mi madre bipolar revoloteando nerviosa por todas partes...
> De momento esta bien, pero creen que tiene algo bitxero en la cabeza, le dio un ataque epileptico tipo ictus...
> 
> Gurrumino me cago en dios, mi viego es un viego, pero un motorraton como tu tienen aun muchas batallas...
> ...



Que no sea nada tío Tripto.


----------



## spala (21 Oct 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Que no sea nada tío Tripto.




como va la terapia alternativa? baja el tumor? que terapia sigues?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Oct 2019)

spala dijo:


> como va la terapia alternativa? baja el tumor? que terapia sigues?



Sigo desordenadamente, no creo que baje el tumor.


----------



## spala (21 Oct 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Sigo desordenadamente, no creo que baje el tumor.



pero q terapia sigues?


----------



## Clavisto (21 Oct 2019)

Qué huevos tienes, coño.

Un abrazo.


----------



## ElCalvo (21 Oct 2019)

spala dijo:


> pero q terapia sigues?



Terapia la de sus cojones.
Curar no sé si cura, pero vivir a tu puta bola lo que quede, cinco días o cinco años manda.
Pero cuidado con las curvitas e idiotas en la carretera, que abundan.


----------



## Covaleda (21 Oct 2019)

¿Qué se puede decir en una situación así?
¡Tírale al bicho hasta con la última bala y palante!


----------



## vacutator (22 Oct 2019)

Caso muy cercano que me ha tocado estos días, resumo:

Chaval de 36 años que le detectan una pequeña mancha en el hígado, sale que es un pequeño tumor y se lo extirpan sin mayor problema.

El comité de oncolólogos decide que van a darle quimioterapia POR SI ACASO se hubiera quedado alguna célula cancerígena en el cuerpo.

En menos de dos meses se ha muerto.

Y lo triste es que tienes que oir a la familia decir las típicas frases:

"ha muerto luchando contra el cancer"

Qué cojones !!! ha muerto luchando por la puta quimio


La única persona que conozco que está realmente luchando por el cancer es Tiburcio, al resto lo mata la quimio no sin antes haber recibido sus $$ el correspondiente laboratorio por sus sesiones


----------



## Philip J. Fry (22 Oct 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> El roedor del asfalto derroido.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 172868



Llegados a este punto imagino que sabes lo que quieres con una claridad nunca antes experimentada y lo que quieres es sentir la libertad de ir en moto. ¿Algo más que te nutra estos días? 

Yo tengo el A2 pero no moto porque mi madre y mi hermana se pusieron tan histéricas que pase de comprarla, además sin trabajo fijo es una fuga de dinero importante, pero creo que cuando me hagan indefinido tengo que comprarme una porque vivir con miedo o no hacer algo por otros no es vivir.


----------



## Aresti (22 Oct 2019)

Carpe Diem!!!!

Ayer salió en el correo un accidente en el que falleció una persona. Yo no la conocía pero sí a su acompañante que acaba de tener un ictus hace poco. Estamos en este planeta dos telediarios:

Cita de Quevedo que tengo en la mesilla de noche:

-Ni te estorbo ni te envidio lo que deseo, antes te tengo lástima. ¿Tú por ventura sabes lo que vale un día? ¿Entiendes de cuánto precio es una hora? ¿Has examinado el valor del tiempo? Cierto es que no, pues así, alegre, le dejas pasar hurtado de la hora que fugitiva y secreta te lleva preciosísimo robo. ¿Quién te ha dicho que lo que ya fue volverá cuando lo hayas menester si le llamares? Dime, ¿has visto algunas pisadas de los días? No por cierto, que ellos solo vuelven la cabeza a reírse y burlarse de los que así los dejaron pasar. Sábete que la muerte y ellos están eslabonados y en una cadena, y que cuando más caminan los días que van delante de ti, tiran hacia ti y te acercan a la muerte, que quizá la aguardas y es ya llegada, y según vives, antes será pasada que creída. Por necio tengo al que toda la vida se muere de miedo que se ha de morir y por malo al que vive tan sin miedo de ella como si no la hubiese, que este lo viene a temer cuando lo padece, y embarazado con el temor, ni halla remedio a la vida ni consuelo a su fin. Cuerdo es solo el que vive cada día como quien cada día y cada hora puede morir.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (22 Oct 2019)

Philip J. Fry dijo:


> Llegados a este punto imagino que sabes lo que quieres con una claridad nunca antes experimentada y lo que quieres es sentir la libertad de ir en moto. ¿Algo más que te nutra estos días?
> 
> Yo tengo el A2 pero no moto porque mi madre y mi hermana se pusieron tan histéricas que pase de comprarla, además sin trabajo fijo es una fuga de dinero importante, pero creo que cuando me hagan indefinido tengo que comprarme una porque vivir con miedo o no hacer algo por otros no es vivir.



¿Algo más que me nutra estos días?, por ejemplo entrar al foro y leer vuestras respuestas, me siento acompañado y siempre aprendo algo, es una ayuda para afrontar la realidad y salir un poco de mi mismo.

Comprate la moto cuando puedas, es tan peligroso como cualquier cosa aunque Aynrandiano se dedique a meter el miedo en el cuerpo a todo dios, ¿quien sabe si no sigo vivo por que aquel día que me subí a la moto me libré de estar conduciendo el coche justo cuando un camión reventó una rueda aplastándome contra la mediana cuando le adelantaba sin margen de maniobra?.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Oct 2019)

Aresti dijo:


> Carpe Diem!!!!
> 
> Ayer salió en el correo un accidente en el que falleció una persona. Yo no la conocía pero sí a su acompañante que acaba de tener un ictus hace poco. Estamos en este planeta dos telediarios:
> 
> ...



Enorme Quevedo!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Narwhal (25 Oct 2019)

Estuvo interesante "La noche temática" el sábado pasado en la 2 tratando el tema del "diagnóstico precoz". Ahora se pone en entredicho después de la inmensidad de recursos invertidos en el mismo e incluso se afirma que podría suponer un perjuicio.
A lo mejor querido Tibur, lo que ahora te autocriticas cuando hablas de "la actitud del avestruz" pueda ser la actitud más coherente.
La noche temática - Defender nuestros senos - RTVE.es


----------



## ACICUETANO (31 Oct 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> El roedor del asfalto derroido.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 172868



Pues yo le veo bastante bien plantado !!!! Un abrazo es usted un referente , no lo dude.


----------



## Asurbanipal (31 Oct 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿Algo más que me nutra estos días?, por ejemplo entrar al foro y leer vuestras respuestas, me siento acompañado y siempre aprendo algo, es una ayuda para afrontar la realidad y salir un poco de mi mismo.
> 
> Comprate la moto cuando puedas, es tan peligroso como cualquier cosa aunque Aynrandiano se dedique a meter el miedo en el cuerpo a todo dios, ¿quien sabe si no sigo vivo por que aquel día que me subí a la moto me libré de estar conduciendo el coche justo cuando un camión reventó una rueda aplastándome contra la mediana cuando le adelantaba sin margen de maniobra?.



En mi opinión, si vas en moto multiplicas tus posibilidades de tener un accidente notablemente.


----------



## Denyuri (31 Oct 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> La cuestión es que la última vez salí como con una especie de acuerdo en que me iba a comer las pastis con la doctora Berta, solo lo hice para que no me manden ya directo a cuidados paliativos que da mal rollo, yo quiero que estos orcólogos sigan llevando mi caso todavía, algo tendré que contarles sobre por qué no me he comido las pastillas que dije que SÍ me iba a tragar.



Pero hombre, ¡en paliativos son encantadores y no te van a juzgar en absoluto! Creo que es de los equipos más humanos que hay, hay que tener una cierta catadura moral para sobrellevar el sufrimiento con sonrisa y empatía y lo tienen. Las pastis valen una talegada, si tú crees en lo que quieres hacer ¡qué coño importa! devuélveselas y que las use alguien que sí las quiera tomar. En bioética se estudian estos casos y saben bien que han de respetar tu voluntad, si declinas cortesmente es tu vida y punto.

Y lo de que vayan rotando no es porque seas un marrón con patas xD Es que algunas especialidades, estúpidamente, cada vez que vas te toca uno diferente, pasa en Digestivo. No creí que pasara en Oncología si te soy sincera O_O Ojocuidao con la morfina y la conducción, no por tí que al menos te irías contento, pero si te suben la dosis se te puede ir y llevarte a alguien por delante, me supongo que escojas parajes no muy rulados.

Ya que habéis hablado también de setas y LSD, comentar que la psilocibina se ha probado en terminales para aumentar esa sensación de serenidad y "comunión con el cosmos", en microdosis y ambientes controlados, claro. Está tirado hoy día conseguirla por ejemplo en pastis secas de 1 gramo para cortar microdosis (0,10-0,2, no más), si te entra el canguelo o la depre es algo de buen perfil, chupitazos y adrenalina motera aparte.

A la gente que habla de "subir defensas" con metástasis o de "la culpa es tuya por tu mala relación con tu hermana/padre, aléjate de todos ellos", sólo desearles que pasen por algo similar y les recomienden tales gilipolleces: un enfermo oncológico no está inmunodeprimido, eso te lo causa la quimio, que no está tomando. Por lo demás "la lucha contra el cáncer" y la "actitud" son dos gilipolleces que se cobran víctimas, comiéndoles la moral a quienes no quieren mantener la sonrisa mientras se les pudren las entrañas y culpabilizando a quienes saben que ninguna lucha que emprendan cambiará la lotería que ya les tocó. Se puede sobrevivir queriendo morir o ser el más jodido luchador y quedarte por el camino, nada tiene que ver una cosa con la otra. Mantener la dignidad, que ya es jodido, es suficiente.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Nov 2019)

No preocuparsus, voy por carreteras que evita todo el que puede y los únicos que corren peligro son los jabalines y las vacas que cruzan sin mirar.


----------



## masia (1 Nov 2019)

Hola Tiburcio:
Como te va la cosa???
Estás bien??
Te deseo lo mejor.


----------



## besto (3 Nov 2019)

Hace tiempo que nadie te recomienda una magufada así que te paso una. 

Se supone que con esa tecnica de respiracion, practicada a diario, se refuerza el sistema inmune enormemente. Son 10 min al día, es gratis y ayuda a relajarse. 

Que sigas bien.


----------



## Narwhal (9 Nov 2019)

Bueno señores up para este GRAN HILO que acaba de cumplir 6 meses. Medio año y el conforero Tibur sigue al pie del cañón. Vamosss


----------



## Digamelon (9 Nov 2019)

¡Tiburcio te queremos, Tiburcio quédate! ¡Oeoeoeeeee Oeoeoeeee!


----------



## artemis (15 Nov 2019)

Qué tal vas @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia ? Me he acordado de ti que este finde tenemos motos en Valencia y ayer me crucé con más de 100 en 20 minutos
Un abrazo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (15 Nov 2019)

Esta porqueria ya fué publicada hace 2 años en forocarros y foroparalelos, no hay que hacer el gilipollas con las enfermedades, ni tomarlo a chiste, es una falta tremenda de respeto a quienes lo padecen, que hostia a mano abierta tienes RETRASADO.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Nov 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Qué tal vas @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia ? Me he acordado de ti que este finde tenemos motos en Valencia y ayer me crucé con más de 100 en 20 minutos
> Un abrazo




No había visto el post, la campana de los huevos no me churrula. 
Voy yendo hamijo, voy yendo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> Esta porqueria ya fué publicada hace 2 años en forocarros y foroparalelos, no hay que hacer el gilipollas con las enfermedades, ni tomarlo a chiste, es una falta tremenda de respeto a quienes lo padecen, que hostia a mano abierta tienes RETRASADO.



No sé si te refieres a mí pero si es asi me cago en todas tus células hija de la gran pelona.
Si no es así no he dicho nada.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (20 Nov 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> No sé si te refieres a mí pero si es asi me cago en todas tus células hija de la gran pelona.
> Si no es así no he dicho nada.



yo me cago en las tuyas puto desgraciado, no se juega con estas cosas, ya que lo haces ojalá lo sufras desgraciado.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> yo me cago en las tuyas puto desgraciado, no se juega con estas cosas, ya que lo haces ojalá lo sufras desgraciado.



Ajam, te refieres a mí juasjuas, tranquila que seguro que te va a caer algo gordo, yo yas lo tengo puta asquerosa repugnante.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Nov 2019)

Y al ignore de cabeza engendra, mira qure me daba asco leerte jajajaj, no más.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (20 Nov 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Y al ignore de cabeza engendra, mira qure me daba asco leerte jajajaj, no más.



lo dicho bastardo tus muertos y tu dentro


----------



## visaman (20 Nov 2019)

bueno me voy de vacaciones hasta enero espero verte sano sanote cuando vuelva


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Nov 2019)

Yo también voy a dejar el foro un par de meses. Haga todo lo posible por estar por aquí cuando volvamos visaman y yo.


----------



## felino66 (20 Nov 2019)

Alegría en el hilo, ole ¡¡

Intuitiva me temo que se ha colado usted, lamentablemente este hilo no es una troleada

Aunque en un foro donde el insulto, la manipulación, los psicópatas y la falta de valores son la norma, diría que es fácil confundirse, pero la ha tomado con quien menos lo merece.

Tiburcio mis mejores deseos y que mantenga ustec ese buen ánimo, se le aprecia por aquí aunque no lo expresemos..


----------



## klingsor (20 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> yo me cago en las tuyas puto desgraciado, no se juega con estas cosas, ya que lo haces ojalá lo sufras desgraciado.



Vd. merece que se le afée la (falta de) Conducta.

En Udán las Paisanas la aplicarían Pena Capital.

...que es barrer y de rodillas fregar a balleta La Capital.

Vuecencia vea, y lugar hay aún para enmienda. 

Deje de defenderse ante la nada.

K.
Defender of The Faith


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (20 Nov 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Ayer mi viejo casi palma en mis brazos, llevo 36 horas sin apenas dormir una hora con mi madre bipolar revoloteando nerviosa por todas partes...
> De momento esta bien, pero creen que tiene algo bitxero en la cabeza, le dio un ataque epileptico tipo ictus...



Joer, que bien te lo estas pasando. 

Mucho ánimo. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (20 Nov 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> Qué huevos tienes, coño.
> 
> Un abrazo.



Un cáncer, de esos. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (20 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> Esta porqueria ya fué publicada hace 2 años en forocarros y foroparalelos, no hay que hacer el gilipollas con las enfermedades, ni tomarlo a chiste, es una falta tremenda de respeto a quienes lo padecen, que hostia a mano abierta tienes RETRASADO.



Creo que el jilo no va de trolleo. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (20 Nov 2019)

besto dijo:


> Hace tiempo que nadie te recomienda una magufada así que te paso una.
> 
> Se supone que con esa tecnica de respiracion, practicada a diario, se refuerza el sistema inmune enormemente. Son 10 min al día, es gratis y ayuda a relajarse.
> 
> Que sigas bien.



Con esa técnica no sólo se quita el cánser. También te crece el pelo. 

Lo se por un amigo que era Calvo y ya no lo es. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (20 Nov 2019)

klingsor dijo:


> Vd. merece que se le afée la (falta de) Conducta.
> 
> En Udán las Paisanas la aplicarían Pena Capital.
> 
> ...



veo que sois gilipollas y leéis lo que os da la gana, eso va por todos, que ponía en mi primer mensaje y porque un desgraciado me ataca? a quien le queda aclararlo es al que ataca y punto, así que punto en boca y un poquito de cordura y auto crítica no estaría mal para ti y el resto ..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (20 Nov 2019)

felino66 dijo:


> Alegría en el hilo, ole ¡¡
> 
> Intuitiva me temo que se ha colado usted, lamentablemente este hilo no es una troleada
> 
> ...



replay para los lelos.. veo que sois gilipollas y leéis lo que os da la gana, eso va por todos, que ponía en mi primer mensaje y porque un desgraciado me ataca? a quien le queda aclararlo es al que ataca y punto, así que punto en boca y un poquito de cordura y auto crítica no estaría mal para ti y el resto ..


----------



## klingsor (20 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> veo que sois gilipollas y leéis lo que os da la gana, eso va por todos, que ponía en mi primer mensaje y porque un desgraciado me ataca? a quien le queda aclararlo es al que ataca y punto, así que punto en boca y un poquito de cordura y auto crítica no estaría mal para ti y el resto ..



Meh, fia, recibe un Muy Cariño.

Un Soberano Abrazo de Udán (si fueras Paisano sería rompevertebras)

Venga pues. 

K.
Lord de Udán.
Defender of The Faith


----------



## elbaranda (20 Nov 2019)

Conozco gente que vive cinco años y subiendo después de una metástasis hepática (con quimio eso sí)
Animo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (20 Nov 2019)

klingsor dijo:


> Meh, fia, recibe un Muy Cariño.
> 
> Un Soberano Abrazo de Udán (si fueras Paisano sería rompevertebras)
> 
> ...





klingsor dijo:


> Meh, fia, recibe un Muy Cariño.
> 
> Un Soberano Abrazo de Udán (si fueras Paisano sería rompevertebras)
> 
> ...



no quiero abrazos de falsos, gracias y si quieres dirigirte a mi me hablas en castellano, no en época de medievo que estás muy desactualizado, las vértebras y otras cosas habría que partir a más de uno aquí...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (20 Nov 2019)

Repito que releáis a ver quien es el primero que insulta, yo no tengo que pedir disculpas a nadie y menos a un prepotente, no tiene que venir ni a insultarme ni a difamarme como ha hecho, con lo cual estoy en mi derecho de réplica y defensa punto, eso por una parte y por otra, dije y lo recalco que con esas cosas no se juega y el tío saltó bien rápido a buscar jaleo, por lo tanto me da la razón que es un fake, si lo tuviera no hubiese reaccionado así y si así lo ha hecho es porque es un narcisista y cree que el mundo tiene que pedirle perdón por tener un cáncer, a mi nadie me soluciona mis problemas, ni voy llorando para dar pena, ok? vale prosigamos, me da igual si tiene cáncer o no es su problema no el mío, he dicho que este hilo tiene toda la pinta de falso, porque precisamente ese Nick y con ese avatar y lo recuerdo perfectamente, en otros foros colgó lo mismo hace dos años con la misma frase y la misma retórica, y puedo pensar lo que quiera darlo por válido o no, no hay ningún documento hecho público de que tiene esa enfermedad, por lo tanto si no hay prueba no existe a efectos legales. Para todo lo demás que se tome un antipsicótico que le hace falta, a él y a los que le siguen el juego , no me volváis a molestar más porque todo lo voy a llevar a juzgado, hay demasiado terrorista en este foro suelto y se están tomando acciones legales.


----------



## klingsor (20 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> no quiero abrazos de falsos, gracias y si quieres dirigirte a mi me hablas en castellano, no en época de medievo que estás muy desactualizado, las vértebras y otras cosas habría que partir a más de uno aquí...



Nabla de Phi.

K.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (20 Nov 2019)

klingsor dijo:


> Nabla de Phi.
> 
> K.



ni idea, pero para ti el triple


----------



## klingsor (20 Nov 2019)

Es un operador matricial. No es ningún insulto ni ofensa.

Yo no juego tu juego.

K.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (20 Nov 2019)

Pero qué sindiós es esto? ¿Qué has hecho esta vez @Intuitiva-Delatadora? 

Un saludo INTU


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (20 Nov 2019)

klingsor dijo:


> Es un operador matricial. No es ningún insulto ni ofensa.
> 
> Yo no juego tu juego.
> 
> K.



veo que no sabes leer.. cuando me hables como una persona adaptado a la actualidad, y no como un pirado, entonces te responderé a partir de este mensaje al ignore que te vas, eres muy pedante obscuro y digamos de no fiar para ser suaves..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (20 Nov 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Pero qué sindiós es esto? ¿Qué has hecho esta vez @Intuitiva-Delatadora?
> 
> Un saludo INTU



Decir que no me creo este pegote, es un texto copiado de otros foros desde hace 2 años, que saque pruebas documentales, sin eso es falso ya que no hay nada que lo certifique. A mi cuatro anormales ni me van a censurar ni me van a tomar el pelo, ni mucho menos aún me van a pedir que me rebaje a la altura del betún, ante un pedante falsario y si tiene esa enfermedad es su problema no el mío, de hecho y por eso viene todo no me hace ni puñetera gracia que se juegue con estos temas ni a la ligera, nadie está libre de ellos.. UN SALUDO CHOCHI..


----------



## klingsor (20 Nov 2019)

Pues no lo había pensado tú.

El operador elevado al cubo. Lo llamaré "tensor"

Una de 27x27.

Que refleje propiedades de la materia.

Y mejor aún.

1024 tensores reflejando flujos de inquina y sentimiento. 

Es buena idea. Gracias.

K.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (20 Nov 2019)

QUE CRUZ DE YAYO...


----------



## Gurney (20 Nov 2019)

Yo creo a Tiburcio, pero si es una trolleada, è ben trovata.

El italiano lo entiendes, hija de la gran puta?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

Gurney dijo:


> Yo creo a Tiburcio, pero si es una trolleada, è ben trovata.
> 
> El italiano lo entiendes, hija de la gran puta?



YO CREO QUE ERES FIGLIO DEL GRANDE SPAGNOLO RITARDATO SPAGNOLO Y ME SUDA EL COÑO LO QUE CREAS O NO YO NO LO CREO Y PUNTO, ME VA A VENIR UN ABORTO DE FULANA COMO TÚ A DECIRME LO QUE TENGO QUE CREER O NO, TRUÑO


----------



## ElCalvo (21 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> veo que sois gilipollas y leéis lo que os da la gana, eso va por todos, que ponía en mi primer mensaje y porque un desgraciado me ataca? a quien le queda aclararlo es al que ataca y punto, así que punto en boca y un poquito de cordura y auto



@Intuitiva-Delatadora solo diré que quien ha irrumpido en el hilo como elefante en cristalería poniendo a parir al OP HAS SIDO TÚ, en el mensaje 1261. No creo que @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia esté troleando con este hilo y allá él con su conciencia si fuera así.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

Fnz dijo:


> @Intuitiva-Delatadora solo diré que quien ha irrumpido en el hilo como elefante en cristalería poniendo a parir al OP HAS SIDO TÚ, en el mensaje 1261. No creo que @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia esté troleando con este hilo y allá él con su conciencia si fuera así.



Una persona con esa enfermedad no entra a soltarlo a un foro de pirados, un lugar donde se rien de tu sombra y donde se delinque tranquilamente, ya que es un lugar idoneo para el terrorista medio, eso por una parte, por la otra, es un tema Delicado Como para soltarlo asi de tranquilo, Como si fuese un resfriado. No cuadra lo mires por donde lo mires.


----------



## Metamorfosis (21 Nov 2019)

Es hermoso este foro, espero que mejores tío, y sino lo haces y abandonas la vida terrenal para pasar a la inmortalidad tira buenas energías desde donde estés.

Y que alguna forera enseñe las tetas coño!

Enviado desde mi SM-A505G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (21 Nov 2019)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo también voy a dejar el foro un par de meses. Haga todo lo posible por estar por aquí cuando volvamos visaman y yo.



Mmmm Visaman y usted tenéis algo que contarnos? Estáis viviendo juntos la vida LOCA?


----------



## kokakolo (21 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> Una persona con esa enfermedad no entra a soltarlo a un foro de pirados, un lugar donde se rien de tu sombra y donde se delinque tranquilamente, ya que es un lugar idoneo para el terrorista medio, eso por una parte, por la otra, es un tema Delicado Como para soltarlo asi de tranquilo, Como si fuese un resfriado. No cuadra lo mires por donde lo mires.



Callate MARICON


----------



## ElCalvo (21 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> Una persona con esa enfermedad no entra a soltarlo a un foro de pirados, un lugar donde se rien de tu sombra y donde se delinque tranquilamente, ya que es un lugar idoneo para el terrorista medio, eso por una parte, por la otra, es un tema Delicado Como para soltarlo asi de tranquilo, Como si fuese un resfriado. No cuadra lo mires por donde lo mires.



Cada uno reacciona distinto cuando le dicen que le quedan dos telediarios. Pero desde luego estoy de acuerdo que aquí abundan los que emiten sentencias y se quedan tan anchos... como tú.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> Una persona con esa enfermedad no entra a soltarlo a un foro de pirados, un lugar donde se rien de tu sombra y donde se delinque tranquilamente, ya que es un lugar idoneo para el terrorista medio, eso por una parte, por la otra, es un tema Delicado Como para soltarlo asi de tranquilo, Como si fuese un resfriado. No cuadra lo mires por donde lo mires.



No te cuadra porque aqui estamos hablando entre hombres hechos y derechos que ya tenemos la mili hecha.

Y tu no llegas a recluta pelon mientras que don Tiburcio es Capitan General con mando en plaza.


----------



## BeninExpress (21 Nov 2019)

Tiburcio acabo de encontrarme este hilo y se me ha quedado el culo torcido. Mecagoenlaostia. Sin conocerte de nada me pareces un tío de puta madre, tus intervenciones son ingeniosas y se nota que eres una persona curtida en mil y una batallas. Te animo desde Málaga a que no decaigas y disfrutes de las cosas que te gustan y no rayarse en exceso. Un fuerte bratso y pa'lante coñoooo.

Ah! Y esto va por todos (menos por el de la cita de Quevedo que ése si lo tiene claro): en este mundo estamos todos de paso, de aquí a cien años todos estaremos calvos.

En cuanto a la zorra psicópata de Intuitiva-delatora, ni puto caso, la pobrecilla ya no sabe cómo llamar la atención. En el fondo da hasta lástima.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Nov 2019)

Dejad a esa pobre alma desquiciada si es que tiene de eso que lo dudo, solo hay que ver que va rezumando bilis amasá con estricnina y virus de la rabia en cualquiera de sus intervenciones, por mí como si se desintegra. Y no tengo otra cosa que hacer que enseñarle documentos para demostrarselo juasjuas, en su día puse hasta una foto del Burriagas con mis datos a la vista, a la mierda se puede ir.


----------



## Intop (21 Nov 2019)

Tibur me he acordado de ti al leer el otro día por FC otro jodido por el bicho que le han seleccionado para probar con un nuevo invento que vale un pastizal guapo pero que paga la seguridad social. Son células T y CAR. 

Un mini resumen sería que te sacan los linfocitos atontados de tu cuerpo que no saben luchar contra el bicho y los llevan a USA a entrenar. Al cabo de un mes vuelven todo rocosos y te los meten de nuevo en tu cuerpo para darle puerta a los malos habitantes de tu body. 

Ya me cuentas si lo conocías. 
A darle gas a la moto!


----------



## Pat Garrett (21 Nov 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Dejad a esa pobre alma desquiciada si es que tiene de eso que lo dudo, solo hay que ver que va rezumando bilis amasá con estricnina y virus de la rabia en cualquiera de sus intervenciones, por mí como si se desintegra. Y no tengo otra cosa que hacer que enseñarle documentos para demostrarselo juasjuas, en su día puse hasta una foto del Burriagas con mis datos a la vista, a la mierda se puede ir.



Sigues still alive hamijo.

Malegroc. Jánimo, fuerza y suerte compay.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Nov 2019)

Intop dijo:


> Tibur me he acordado de ti al leer el otro día por FC otro jodido por el bicho que le han seleccionado para probar con un nuevo invento que vale un pastizal guapo pero que paga la seguridad social. Son células T y CAR.
> 
> Un mini resumen sería que te sacan los linfocitos atontados de tu cuerpo que no saben luchar contra el bicho y los llevan a USA a entrenar. Al cabo de un mes vuelven todo rocosos y te los meten de nuevo en tu cuerpo para darle puerta a los malos habitantes de tu body.
> 
> ...



Pues no lo conozco, habrá que ver si esos linfocitos alfa no atacan tambien a to lo que se menea, veré si encuentro info, gracias.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Tiburcio acabo de encontrarme este hilo y se me ha quedado el culo torcido. Mecagoenlaostia. Sin conocerte de nada me pareces un tío de puta madre, tus intervenciones son ingeniosas y se nota que eres una persona curtida en mil y una batallas. Te animo desde Málaga a que no decaigas y disfrutes de las cosas que te gustan y no rayarse en exceso. Un fuerte bratso y pa'lante coñoooo.
> 
> Ah! Y esto va por todos (menos por el de la cita de Quevedo que ése si lo tiene claro): en este mundo estamos todos de paso, de aquí a cien años todos estaremos calvos.
> 
> En cuanto a la zorra psicópata de Intuitiva-delatora, ni puto caso, la pobrecilla ya no sabe cómo llamar la atención. En el fondo da hasta lástima.



TUS MUERTOS Y TU EN CAL VIVA BASTARDO


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> No te cuadra porque aqui estamos hablando entre hombres hechos y derechos que ya tenemos la mili hecha.
> 
> Y tu no llegas a recluta pelon mientras que don Tiburcio es Capitan General con mando en plaza.



YO NO TENGO QUE HACER MILI, HAGO ALGO PEOR: AGUANTAR A CUATRO PUTOS TARADOS, AQUÍ SIN COBRAR VISITA, SOY PSICÓLOGA PUTO PRINGADO, QUE COJONES ESTÁS BERREANDO, TÓMATE LA METADONA Y DEJA DE FLIPAR


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

Fnz dijo:


> Cada uno reacciona distinto cuando le dicen que le quedan dos telediarios. Pero desde luego estoy de acuerdo que aquí abundan los que emiten sentencias y se quedan tan anchos... como tú.



PRIMERO QUE VAYA A UN PSIQUIATRA Y DESPUÉS QUE HAGA LO QUE CREA, NO TENGO PORQUE CREER A EL NI A NADIE, SI ES VERDAD QUE SAQUE PRUEBAS DOCUMENTALES Y PUNTO, QUE ES MUY FÁCIL INVENTAR Y ME DA A MI QUE ES UN POBRE NARCISISTA CON NECESIDAD DE ATENCIÓN, COMO TODOS LOS PSICÓPATAS QUE ANDÁIS SUELTOS POR REDES Y FOROS.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

kokakolo dijo:


> Callate MARICON



CÁLLATE ABORTO SUBHUMANO


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Es hermoso este foro, espero que mejores tío, y sino lo haces y abandonas la vida terrenal para pasar a la inmortalidad tira buenas energías desde donde estés.
> 
> Y que alguna forera enseñe las tetas coño!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505G mediante Tapatalk



Si lo hacemos decís que son robadas y blah blah blah bah..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Dejad a esa pobre alma desquiciada si es que tiene de eso que lo dudo, solo hay que ver que va rezumando bilis amasá con estricnina y virus de la rabia en cualquiera de sus intervenciones, por mí como si se desintegra. Y no tengo otra cosa que hacer que enseñarle documentos para demostrarselo juasjuas, en su día puse hasta una foto del Burriagas con mis datos a la vista, a la mierda se puede ir.



la vida y el karma es justo ahí lo dejo.. que te aproveche..


----------



## ElCalvo (21 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> COMO TODOS LOS PSICÓPATAS QUE ANDÁIS SUELTOS POR REDES Y FOROS.



No eres menos, por lo que veo. Y a mí, no me grites. Las mayúsculas te las guardas que no tienes más o menos razón por usarlas. En este hilo, por cierto, ninguna.

Taluec.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

Fnz dijo:


> No eres menos, por lo que veo. Y a mí, no me grites. Las mayúsculas te las guardas que no tienes más o menos razón por usarlas. En este hilo, por cierto, ninguna.
> 
> Taluec.



Sabía que lo ibas a decir.. como os calo rápido eh. OS PSICOANALIZO, ESCRIBO EN MAYÚSCULAS PARA QUE LO LEÁIS BIEN, NO OS ESTOY GRITANDO, LO VEIS COMO TAL PORQUE EN EL MUNDO FORIL SE RELACIONA CON GRITO, PERO EN ESCRITURA SE UTILIZA PARA DAR VISIBILIDAD, PERO CLARO TU NI ESCRITURA NI CORDURA , NO TIENES NI NEURONAS..


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (21 Nov 2019)

El Troll con rabo ni siquiera respeta hilos como este, que asco da.


----------



## Metamorfosis (21 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> Si lo hacemos decís que son robadas y blah blah blah bah..



Pon mi nickname en una foto de tus tetas..No te pido dedicatoria porque no creo merecerla.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> El Troll con rabo ni siquiera respeta hilos como este, que asco da.



DEJA DE ACOSARME, ESTÁS DENUNCIADO EN JUZGADO, POR PERSECUCIÓN AMENAZAS Y ACOSO SEXUAL DESDE TUS PERFILES, PUTO MIERDA SECA FOFO PELLEJUDO NAZI AMETRALLABLE, NI PAGANDO FOLLAS.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Pon mi nickname en una foto de tus tetas..No te pido dedicatoria porque no creo merecerla.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505G mediante Tapatalk



Jajaj claro claro y luego la utilizas para la pajilla y algo más.. nono


----------



## Tagghino (21 Nov 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Dejad a esa pobre alma desquiciada si es que tiene de eso que lo dudo, solo hay que ver que va rezumando bilis amasá con estricnina y virus de la rabia en cualquiera de sus intervenciones, por mí como si se desintegra. Y no tengo otra cosa que hacer que enseñarle documentos para demostrarselo juasjuas, en su día puse hasta una foto del Burriagas con mis datos a la vista, a la mierda se puede ir.



Me sabe mal preguntar pero, ¿cómo vas con tu enfermedad?


----------



## OYeah (21 Nov 2019)

Pero este troll que coño hace en este hilo????

Es Connor?


----------



## ElCalvo (21 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> Sabía que lo ibas a decir.. como os calo rápido eh. OS PSICOANALIZO, ESCRIBO EN MAYÚSCULAS PARA QUE LO LEÁIS BIEN, NO OS ESTOY GRITANDO, LO VEIS COMO TAL PORQUE EN EL MUNDO FORIL SE RELACIONA CON GRITO, PERO EN ESCRITURA SE UTILIZA PARA DAR VISIBILIDAD, PERO CLARO TU NI ESCRITURA NI CORDURA , NO TIENES NI NEURONAS..



Mi comprension lectora anda bien, gracias. No necesito que me marques nada. Escribes en un foro, por tanto interpreto tu grafismo dentro de las convenciones de un foro... ¿raro, no?
Por cierto, no he emitido ningún insulto hacia tu persona y tu ya me has tachado de idiota y loco.
Tú si que estás calada. La típica sentencias: emito la verdad absoluta y el resto, a callar. No te diferencias en nada del forero medio...si, justo esos de los que tanto te quieres distinguir.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (21 Nov 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Pero este troll que coño hace en este hilo????
> 
> Es Connor?



Es su modus operandi habitual, enmerdar hilos sean de la temática que sean, no es Connor.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Es su modus operandi habitual, enmerdar hilos sean de la temática que sean, no es Connor.



y tus muertos como van ramón?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

Fnz dijo:


> Mi comprension lectora anda bien, gracias. No necesito que me marques nada. Escribes en un foro, por tanto interpreto tu grafismo dentro de las convenciones de un foro... ¿raro, no?
> Por cierto, no he emitido ningún insulto hacia tu persona y tu ya me has tachado de idiota y loco.
> Tú si que estás calada. La típica sentencias: emito la verdad absoluta y el resto, a callar. No te diferencias en nada del forero medio...si, justo esos de los que tanto te quieres distinguir.



ahora el hemoal y a llorar, pero hazlo disimuladamente que os tengo captados a todos ya..


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (21 Nov 2019)

El Troll que dice ser modelo y actrizdebe estar a sueldo de Calvopez, debe postear desde un sanatorio mental con WiFi.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

Un psicópata con necesidad de atención continuada, hasta en un hilo de una supuesta enfermedad, donde entro allí que va oliéndome el culo como pervertido sexual que es, que asco de locos yo os quitaba rápido de circulación.. aquí alardeando de la mierda que es-...


----------



## ElCalvo (21 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> ahora el hemoal y a llorar, pero hazlo disimuladamente que os tengo captados a todos ya..



Que sí, lo que tú digas, como no puede ser de otra manera. Hemoal dice... para herirme a mí hace falta mucho, y desde luego escribiendo en un foro no lo vas a hac
Me voy a la guardec, que este hilo lo has bicheado.
Búscate otros cobayas para tus pseudoexperimentos psicológicos, que veo no te faltan.
Por cierto, tienes un modus operandi bastante voxemita... a ver si va a ser verdad que después de todo eres un tío

Taluec.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

Fnz dijo:


> Que sí, lo que tú digas, como no puede ser de otra manera. Hemoal dice... para herirme a mí hace falta mucho, y desde luego escribiendo en un foro no lo vas a hac
> Me voy a la guardec, que este hilo lo has bicheado.
> Búscate otros cobayas para tus pseudoexperimentos psicológicos, que veo no te faltan.
> Por cierto, tienes un modus operandi bastante voxemita... a ver si va a ser verdad que después de todo eres un tío
> ...



cuando pica la verdad es mejor inventar, te recuerdo que veo que lo has olvidado que el primero en insultarme fuiste tú, no hace falta insultar para faltar el respeto, comparándome con precisamente vosotros, eso es caer bajo.. voxemita es lo último soy anti falsos, esos os van a meter bien el cipote, el poder os torea como quiere...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> El Troll que dice ser modelo y actrizdebe estar a sueldo de Calvopez, debe postear desde un sanatorio mental con WiFi.



el cani calvo quinqui purria cobra paguitas, que no trabaja y es un pervertido mental y sexual, va de tío bueno y es un orco y a las pruebas nos remitimos, menuda basura pateable..


----------



## ElCalvo (21 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> cuando pica la verdad es mejor inventar, te recuerdo que veo que lo has olvidado que el primero en insultarme fuiste tú, no hace falta insultar para faltar el respeto, comparándome con precisamente vosotros, eso es caer bajo.. voxemita es lo último soy anti falsos, esos os van a meter bien el cipote, el poder os torea como quiere...



No molestes. El debate ha terminado.


----------



## Narwhal (19 Dic 2019)

¿Qué tal sigue la cosa hamijo Tibur??? Alguna novedad en el frente??


----------



## klingsor (19 Dic 2019)

Eso digo yo premoh Sir Tibur, aka @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia 

Como en va el paquete y los calzoncillos?

Abrazo de Udán, de los bestias.

Y engrasa la cadena leñe.

A Llume.

K.
Amigo tuyo.


----------



## Konrad Curze (19 Dic 2019)

klingsor dijo:


> Eso digo yo premoh Sir Tibur, aka @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia
> 
> Como en va el paquete y los calzoncillos?
> 
> ...



Defenders.


----------



## klingsor (19 Dic 2019)

Konrad Curze dijo:


> Defenders.



Macagon mi máquina.

Es Ley.



K.
Defender of The Faith


----------



## Konrad Curze (19 Dic 2019)

Ánimo tiburcio. No dejes de dar guerra.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Dic 2019)

Lo siento me se ha quedado el hilo atrasao y la campanita no me ha dicho nada de que habiereis escribido. 
Ayer estuve en consulta con la doctora guapa, parece que ya me dejan a alguien mas o menos adjudicado, me equivoqué de consulta y me colé en la del doctor House, que cosa mas desagradable de médico joder, tiene un aspecto de guarro y dejao que tira patras, me da que le pega al fentanilo cosa mala, al menos la doctora guapa me trata muy bien y se le ve interes.

Sigo igual, los análisis no varían apenas en lo referente al hígado y riñones solo ha cambiado que el doloraco ya es constante y voy aguantando con nolotíl para no liarme con la morfa todavía, me da miedo quedarme abombao y no poder cojer la moto y el coche por si me doy una tollina guapa, tambien me preguntan cada vez que voy, cada 21 días, si quiero hacerme tacs, por ahora paso, para ver el amasijo ya estoy yo consciente de que me está ocupando to lo que es el espacio hueco el hijoputa.

Veo que la zorrapelleja cucaracha hija de una rata y un murciélago sigue metiendo la pata , me la pela, la tengo ignorada.

Gracias hamijos.


----------



## Digamelon (20 Dic 2019)

A tope con la moto y a reir.

Hace una semana tuve entierro de un amigo mío que murió en accidente de coche con 20 añitos recién cumplidos. 

La vida es una paquez de mierda paco.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Dic 2019)

Digamelon dijo:


> A tope con la moto y a reir.
> 
> Hace una semana tuve entierro de un amigo mío que murió en accidente de coche con 20 añitos recién cumplidos.
> 
> La vida es una paquez de mierda paco.



Si por casualidac al final me suicídio, puede que busque una carretera con salida al mar desde una buena altura para hacer un recto a 160 km/h sin el casco puesto y volar deputamadre por el acantilado bien agarrao a la máquina hasta el despanzurre final. Debe ser épico.


----------



## Digamelon (20 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si por casualidac al final me suicídio, puede que busque una carretera con salida al mar desde una buena altura para hacer un recto a 160 km/h sin el casco puesto y volar deputamadre por el acantilado bien agarrao a la máquina hasta el despanzurre final. Debe ser épico.



Hombre, ya puestos haz el recto a lo que dé la moto, 160 es ir parado...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Dic 2019)

Digamelon dijo:


> Hombre, ya puestos haz el recto a lo que dé la moto, 160 es ir parado...



Mi moto es una Honda cb300r, no da más.

Aunque igual la cambiaba antes por su madre la cb1000r


----------



## Digamelon (20 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Mi moto es una Honda cb300r, no da más.
> 
> Aunque igual la cambiaba antes por su madre la cb1000r



Pues puestos a suicidarse robas una 600 cc y le das a 200kmh como es debido, ir a menos es un suicidio paco.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> puede que busque una carretera con salida al mar desde una buena altura para hacer un recto a 160 km/h sin el casco puesto y volar deputamadre por el acantilado bien agarrao a la máquina hasta el despanzurre final. Debe ser épico.



Gente como usted es la razón por la que yo no dejo prestada mi moto a nadie.


----------



## Emperador (20 Dic 2019)

@Tiburcio de Medinasidonia Ánimo amigo, espero que pueda salir de ésta. Si no nos veremos ahí arriba, no lo dude.

Este domingo pondré una vela por usted en la iglesia.


----------



## Narwhal (20 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Lo siento me se ha quedado el hilo atrasao y la campanita no me ha dicho nada de que habiereis escribido.
> Ayer estuve en consulta con la doctora guapa, parece que ya me dejan a alguien mas o menos adjudicado, me equivoqué de consulta y me colé en la del doctor House, que cosa mas desagradable de médico joder, tiene un aspecto de guarro y dejao que tira patras, me da que le pega al fentanilo cosa mala, al menos la doctora guapa me trata muy bien y se le ve interes.
> 
> Sigo igual, los análisis no varían apenas en lo referente al hígado y riñones solo ha cambiado que el doloraco ya es constante y voy aguantando con nolotíl para no liarme con la morfa todavía, me da miedo quedarme abombao y no poder cojer la moto y el coche por si me doy una tollina guapa, tambien me preguntan cada vez que voy, cada 21 días, si quiero hacerme tacs, por ahora paso, para ver el amasijo ya estoy yo consciente de que me está ocupando to lo que es el espacio hueco el hijoputa.
> ...



¿Y las pastis que ha pasado al final hamijo? ¿Siguen en el armario?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Dic 2019)

Narwhal dijo:


> ¿Y las pastis que ha pasado al final hamijo? ¿Siguen en el armario?



Siguen sobre el taquillón Paco jaja, me dice la doc que todavía estoy a tiempo y que le doy mucha pena por no intentarlo pero que es mi elección y la respeta.


----------



## EGO (20 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Lo siento me se ha quedado el hilo atrasao y la campanita no me ha dicho nada de que habiereis escribido.
> Ayer estuve en consulta con la doctora guapa, parece que ya me dejan a alguien mas o menos adjudicado, me equivoqué de consulta y me colé en la del doctor House, que cosa mas desagradable de médico joder, tiene un aspecto de guarro y dejao que tira patras, me da que le pega al fentanilo cosa mala, al menos la doctora guapa me trata muy bien y se le ve interes.
> 
> Sigo igual, los análisis no varían apenas en lo referente al hígado y riñones solo ha cambiado que el doloraco ya es constante y voy aguantando con nolotíl para no liarme con la morfa todavía, me da miedo quedarme abombao y no poder cojer la moto y el coche por si me doy una tollina guapa, tambien me preguntan cada vez que voy, cada 21 días, si quiero hacerme tacs, por ahora paso, para ver el amasijo ya estoy yo consciente de que me está ocupando to lo que es el espacio hueco el hijoputa.
> ...



Si no tomas quimio es probable que te acabes curando...y si no te curas,pues habras tenido mas calidad de vida hasta el final.Con la quimio ahora seguro ya estarias muerto por haberte quedado sin sistema inmunitario... y mas viendo lo que pesas.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Dic 2019)

EGO dijo:


> Si no tomas quimio es probable que te acabes curando...y si no te curas,pues habras tenido mas calidad de vida hasta el final.Con la quimio ahora seguro ya estarias muerto por haberte quedado sin sistema inmunitario... y mas viendo lo que pesas.



Curación, si creemos firmemente que existen los milagros a lo mejor. 

Por lo demas que dices totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## ACICUETANO (20 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Curación, si creemos firmemente que existen los milagros a lo mejor.
> 
> Por lo demas que dices totalmente de acuerdo.



Un abrazo grande!!!


----------



## loveisintheair (20 Dic 2019)

Un gran abrazo, valiente.


----------



## Fausto1880 (20 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Siguen sobre el taquillón Paco jaja, me dice la doc que todavía estoy a tiempo y que le doy mucha pena por no intentarlo pero que es mi elección y la respeta.



Tómate un cuarto de pastilla. A ver que tal te sienta.
Espíritu científico ante todo.


----------



## Barspin (20 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Mi moto es una Honda cb300r, no da más.
> 
> Aunque igual la cambiaba antes por su madre la cb1000r




Yo para la ocasion me alquilaba una Harley, esos trastos del demonio deberían ser barrancolanzados justo al salir de la cadena de montaje. Y alquilaría el modelo más caro de todos, una Electra Glide o similar. 

Y ahora, gilipoyeces aparte, no sé qué decirte Tibur en una situación así. Soy de Madrid y ya te dije que te pago unas cervezas o lo que sea cuando quieras, joder, me molaria hacer unas curvas contigo (nohomo) para que veas lo que es un pakete sobre una moto que no sabe ni tumbar (yo), lo mismo aprendo y todo.

Un fuerte abrazo Tib.


----------



## Circe (20 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Siguen sobre el taquillón Paco jaja, me dice la doc que todavía estoy a tiempo y que le doy mucha pena por no intentarlo pero que es mi elección y la respeta.



Este año he conocido a bastantes personas que se han dado quimio. Algunas han pasado por el tratamiento sin mayores molestias, otras han tenido efectos secundarios de más importancia y no se han muerto por ello. 
Opino como tu doctora, ya lo sabes. Me entristece mucho la decisión que has tomado. Si aún estás a tiempo, reconsidera el tratarte, por favor. 
Un abrazo, amigo Tibur, y mucha fuerza para lo que venga.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Dic 2019)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Tómate un cuarto de pastilla. A ver que tal te sienta.
> Espíritu científico ante todo.



No se trata tanto de como me siente sino de los efectos garantizados, anemia, sistema inmune a tomar por culo, falta de apetito, y nauseas, esto como digo lo garantiza practicamente el prospecto, los efectos posibles mejor ni comento.


----------



## el melo (20 Dic 2019)

Alguien habló en este hilo sobre las histaminas..... puede ser?
Quin fuera que lo hiciera, puede resfrescarme la info??
Gracias hamijos y tal.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Dic 2019)

Circe dijo:


> Este año he conocido a bastantes personas que se han dado quimio. Algunas han pasado por el tratamiento sin mayores molestias, otras han tenido efectos secundarios de más importancia y no se han muerto por ello.
> Opino como tu doctora, ya lo sabes. Me entristece mucho la decisión que has tomado. Si aún estás a tiempo, reconsidera el tratarte, por favor.
> Un abrazo, amigo Tibur, y mucha fuerza para lo que venga.



Ya hemos hablado lo mismo varias veces Circe amiga, te lo agradezco pero dejalo hacme caso.


----------



## jorobachov (20 Dic 2019)

@Tiburcio de Medinasidonia 

Gran forero, te deseo que pases unos días felices rodeado de familia y amigos, donde tu desgraciada enfermedad pase a un segundo plano y no pares de partirte el ojete entre chistes, bromas, Whiskys y porros si es necesario.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Dic 2019)

Barspin dijo:


> Y*o para la ocasion me alquilaba una Harley, esos trastos del demonio deberían ser barrancolanzados justo al salir de la cadena de montaje. Y alquilaría el modelo más caro de todos, una Electra Glide o similar.*
> 
> Y ahora, gilipoyeces aparte, no sé qué decirte Tibur en una situación así. Soy de Madrid y ya te dije que te pago unas cervezas o lo que sea cuando quieras, joder, me molaria hacer unas curvas contigo (nohomo) para que veas lo que es un pakete sobre una moto que no sabe ni tumbar (yo), lo mismo aprendo y todo.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo Tib.



Jojojoj me troncho con las Harlis.

Si no estoy frito cuando pase el invierno no me importaría aunque soy motorista solitario mayormente pero no estaría mal una rutilla derroída foríl de moteros, Ignatius ya lo propuso.

Mañana hacen una salida la gente de este pueblo, me han dicho que unas 30 motos, desde morralla de 80cc hasta un tio en una Goldwing y alguna mujera incluida pilotando, no se lo que va a ser eso pero solo pensarlo me dan calambres.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Dic 2019)

koukol dijo:


> @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia
> 
> Gran forero, te deseo que pases unos días felices rodeado de familia y amigos, donde tu desgraciada enfermedad pase a un segundo plano y no pares de partirte el ojete entre chistes, bromas, Whiskys y porros si es necesario.



Ayer le pregunté a la doc si pasaría mas dolor o empeoraría mucho si estos días me aprieto unos lingotazos y me dijo que no pasa nada, como diciendo.. aprovecha lo que puedas que estás apañao.


----------



## jorobachov (20 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ayer le pregunté a la doc si pasaría mas dolor o empeoraría mucho si estos días me aprieto unos lingotazos y me dijo que no pasa nada, como diciendo.. aprovecha lo que puedas que estás apañao.



Yo soy abstemio en cuanto a bebidas espirituosas me refiero, pero si es cierto que un porrín alguna vez me ayuda a pegarme unas risas, se me abre la parte cómica y creativa del cerebro y con los amigos son risas aseguradas.

Edito: Cuando escribo en el foro siempre estoy bajo efectos de drogas y alcohol de alta graduación


----------



## Circe (20 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya hemos hablado lo mismo varias veces Circe amiga, te lo agradezco pero dejalo hacme caso.



No insisto más, entonces. Disfruta todo lo que puedas con tus rutas moteras y de tu familia. 
Para lo que necesites aquí me tienes.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Dic 2019)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Un gran abrazo, valiente.



Valiente poco, ya me cagaré patas abajo cuando vea las orejas al lobo de verdac, supongo.


----------



## ElCalvo (20 Dic 2019)

Me alegro que sigas presente, Tibur.
Y no te prives de nada estas fiestas.

Taluec


----------



## punkers22 (20 Dic 2019)

Un abrazo Tiburcio


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Dic 2019)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Tómate un cuarto de pastilla. A ver que tal te sienta.
> Espíritu científico ante todo.




Para eso que se coma un gramazo de farlopa de la buena.
puestos a experimentar...


----------



## OYeah (20 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio, entro poco porque ya sabes que me da bajón, soy débil, pero ojala yo tuviera tu temple ante esos momentos. 

Lo de alquilar una buena burra y despedirse asi no es mala idea. Accesible. Las putas y las drogas ya son para gente con buen historial crediticio. Quizá Cofidis!!!!!


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Dic 2019)

Mi padre empieza la radio y quimio el 23 gurrumino, feliz navidad y jran habrazo...







Y ante todo no decaigas...

Jólakötturinn - Wikipedia, frjálsa alfræðiritið




El Gato Yule es un lindo gatito que forma parte de las tradiciones navideñas islandesas. Es un minino de enormes proporciones, tan alto como una casa, y que husmea a través de las ventanas acechando a sus posibles víctimas y cuando descubre a un niño que no ha recibido prendas de vestir nuevas antes de navidad, lo devora sin más. Si bien sus métodos podrían ser considerados “extremos” por algunos, sus intenciones son buenas: que todos luzcamos bien en Navidad. Es un gatito que tiene algo de aterrador pero mucho de fashionista.

Pero el Gato Yule no es la única amenaza a la que se enfrentan los islandeses en Navidad, también deben esperar la llegada de los 13 chicos de Yule, los “jólasveinarnir”, que no son sino ogros malvados que bajan de las montañas cada diciembre, durante los 13 días previos a la Navidad y dejan regalos o papas crudas, dependiendo si los niños han sido buenos o malos respectivamente. Algunos de estos ogritos son simplemente traviesos y roban sobras de comida o dan portazos, pero otros son asesinos y comen niños. La madre de los chicos de Yule se llama Gryla y es una ogro gigante y con cuernos que cocina en estofados y guisos a los niños que se portan mal durante el año.

Así que si vives en Islandia o vas de visita en Navidad alguna vez y quieres conocer a un lindo gatito gigante y devorador de humanos, basta con que no te compres ropa nueva para Navidad. La buena noticia es que con que recibas un par de medias nuevas puedes salvarte de las garras del Gato Yule. Ven? Además es consciente, y no exige demasiado.


----------



## Barspin (20 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Jojojoj me troncho con las Harlis.
> 
> Si no estoy frito cuando pase el invierno no me importaría aunque soy motorista solitario mayormente pero no estaría mal una rutilla derroída foríl de moteros, Ignatius ya lo propuso.
> 
> Mañana hacen una salida la gente de este pueblo, me han dicho que unas 30 motos, desde morralla de 80cc hasta un tio en una Goldwing y alguna mujera incluida pilotando, no se lo que va a ser eso pero solo pensarlo me dan calambres.




He sido un solitario toda mi vida y te garantizo que los mejores viajes de mi vida los he hecho yo solo. Mi fiel compañera de viaje:







Si cuando pase esta basura de tiempo de animas a salir, MP. Yo además suelo ir en modo Sanglas, a 80 clavaos de marcador por secundarias. Voy disfrutando del paisaje.


----------



## Erich Weiss (20 Dic 2019)

Un abrazo hamijo.

Aprovecho para recomendar el último podcast del programa Lo que tú digas (de Álex Fidalgo). Creo que es el programa 103.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Alguien habló en este hilo sobre las histaminas..... puede ser?
> Quin fuera que lo hiciera, puede resfrescarme la info??
> Gracias hamijos y tal.





Barspin dijo:


> He sido un solitario toda mi vida y te garantizo que los mejores viajes de mi vida los he hecho yo solo. Mi fiel compañera de viaje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bonito y eficiente cacharro hamijo, yo tambien melafo a la mía.




Ahora uso mas esta que me he comprao hace un mes mas o menos para hacer el borrego por los caminos y rastrojos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Dic 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Mi padre empieza la radio y quimio el 23 gurrumino, feliz navidad y jran habrazo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mucha suerte Tripto.


----------



## 4motion (21 Dic 2019)

Un fuerte Abrazo TIBUR le tienes ACOJONADO al BITXO como debe SER.


----------



## Barspin (21 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Bonito y eficiente cacharro hamijo, yo tambien melafo a la mía.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 203103




Si la memoria no me patina he pasado por ese tramo varias veces. Sin duda son las mejores carreteras, entre pueblos y cero tráfico.

Gracias Tib pero mi cacharro no es realmente BMW, es un frankenstein de chasis Deltabox, motor Rotax y ensamblada en la planta BMW de Bangkok.

Me acuerdo que cuando la sacaron en 2006 como moto de acceso a la gama BMW se callaron como putas el origen de la moto (una pegatina en el chasis te hace creer que es Made In Germany) y tuvo muchísimos fallos tanto mecánicos como electrónicos por diseños de piezas defectuosos hasta que saltó la liebre de su procedencia y sé de buena mano que hubo mucha gente que las vendió y se desentendió de la marca para siempre.

Tu Honda al menos es 100% japo, los nipones para eso no se andan con estupideces.


----------



## Fausto1880 (21 Dic 2019)

Los dolores de las inflamaciones no suelen venir de la inflamación en sí, sino de que se están presionando nervios, vasos u otros órganos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Dic 2019)

Barspin dijo:


> Si la memoria no me patina he pasado por ese tramo varias veces. Sin duda son las mejores carreteras, entre pueblos y cero tráfico.
> 
> Gracias Tib pero mi cacharro no es realmente BMW, es un frankenstein de chasis Deltabox, motor Rotax y ensamblada en la planta BMW de Bangkok.
> 
> ...



Debe ser algun sitio parecido ,esta carretera es la que va paralela a todo lo largo del canal de riego en el río Tajo, desde Puebla de Montalbán hasta Talarruina de la reina, prohibido para circular a personal ajeno al mismo pero entra quien quiere y no pasa nada.

No creas lo de las japonesas, esta Honda está fabricada en Tailandia jaja, bajo supervisión japo pero en Tailandia, y Honda mete la pata como todos, de este modelo por ejemplo ya han llamado a revisión a cienes de unidades en varios paises por un fallo en el montaje de una arandela en el eje de transmisión principal, se puede soltar en marcha, engranar otra velocidad, y bloquear el motor, fijate que gracia si te ocurre en plena curva por ejemplo, de momento han sido unidades vendidas en Portugal, eeuu, y creo que en Italia también, pero pueden salir mas, espero que no me toque por que la vendo, tienen que desmontar motor entero con lo que conlleva, si te la pilla un manazas te puede dejar la moto pa Triana, por una jodida arandela que cuesta 2 euros jajajaja.


----------



## velocipedo (21 Dic 2019)

Sr. Tiburcio, disfrute Ud. estas fiestas todo lo que pueda. 
Ánimo y V’s


----------



## Digamelon (21 Dic 2019)

Dicen que beber leche cruda sin pasteurizar en cantidades industriales lo cura tó.

Por cierto, recuerda el dicho de "para lo que me queda en el convento me cago dentro".


----------



## Barspin (21 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Debe ser algun sitio parecido ,esta carretera es la que va paralela a todo lo largo del canal de riego en el río Tajo, desde Puebla de Montalbán hasta Talarruina de la reina, prohibido para circular a personal ajeno al mismo pero entra quien quiere y no pasa nada.
> 
> No creas lo de las japonesas, esta Honda está fabricada en Tailandia jaja, bajo supervisión japo pero en Tailandia, y Honda mete la pata como todos, de este modelo por ejemplo ya han llamado a revisión a cienes de unidades en varios paises por un fallo en el montaje de una arandela en el eje de transmisión principal, se puede soltar en marcha, engranar otra velocidad, y bloquear el motor, fijate que gracia si te ocurre en plena curva por ejemplo, de momento han sido unidades vendidas en Portugal, eeuu, y creo que en Italia también, pero pueden salir mas, espero que no me toque por que la vendo, tienen que desmontar motor entero con lo que conlleva, si te la pilla un manazas te puede dejar la moto pa Triana, por una jodida arandela que cuesta 2 euros jajajaja.




Mi modelo fundía centralitas, los casquillos de fricción de las horquillas delanteras se los come (mala calidad del latón), el buje trasero reventaba en algunas unidades, en los primeros modelos las camisas de los cilindros eran "blanditas" y los pistones se las cepillaban...

Mi moto es de las primeras series y creo que desde nueva la he tratado con tanto mimo que jamás me ha dado un fallo. En 2008, cuando se destapó toda la jauría de averías que tenían las primeras series, créeme que me acojoné, pero preferí no llevarla a campaña de revisión porque ni de coña dejo la moto en un taller desconocido aunque se esté cayendo a pedazos, mi moto la toco yo o no la toca nadie. De hecho salvo cambiar gomas, no tengo destalonadora, todo se lo voy haciendo yo.

Honda al menos en la pipa de dirección te pone el origen de la moto, BMW se lo callan como putas y te plantan una pegatina que pone Hail Hitla Ostërreich von früidvagen müertesen a los judiossën en camaras de gassën...y luego es china.


----------



## Barspin (21 Dic 2019)

Ya que lo dices Tib, lo de la ruta sigue en pie por mi parte. Vayamos por esa carretera hasta Talarruina del Olvido y hagamos un reportaje PACO de toda esa decadencia.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Dic 2019)

Barspin dijo:


> Mi modelo fundía centralitas, los casquillos de fricción de las horquillas delanteras se los come (mala calidad del latón), el buje trasero reventaba en algunas unidades, en los primeros modelos las camisas de los cilindros eran "blanditas" y los pistones se las cepillaban...
> 
> Mi moto es de las primeras series y creo que desde nueva la he tratado con tanto mimo que jamás me ha dado un fallo. En 2008, cuando se destapó toda la jauría de averías que tenían las primeras series, créeme que me acojoné, pero preferí no llevarla a campaña de revisión porque ni de coña dejo la moto en un taller desconocido aunque se esté cayendo a pedazos, mi moto la toco yo o no la toca nadie. De hecho salvo cambiar gomas, no tengo destalonadora, todo se lo voy haciendo yo.
> 
> Honda al menos en la pipa de dirección te pone el origen de la moto, BMW se lo callan como putas y te plantan una pegatina que pone Hail Hitla Ostërreich von früidvagen müertesen a los judiossën en camaras de gassën...y luego es china.



Yo tambien estoy siempre encima, cualquier cosa que pueda la meto mano personalmente, a talleres solo Honda una vez hasta ahora para la primera revisión y si la llevo a la segunda será para no perder la garantía al menos este primer año. 
De todos modos esta moto es un coñazo , por ejemplo para acceder a la batería tienes que levantar el falso depósito de plasticuzo, luego el de metal que es el real lo mismo, placas laterales, osea un coñazo pero es lo que hay en estas motos to guapas.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Dic 2019)

Barspin dijo:


> Ya que lo dices Tib, lo de la ruta sigue en pie por mi parte. Vayamos por esa carretera hasta Talarruina del Olvido y hagamos un reportaje PACO de toda esa decadencia.



Hay tramos muy incómodos en esta carretera Barspin, no lo he dicho bien, no empieza en La Puebla sino en embalse de Castrejón,y no es que vaya del tirón por el canal del Tajo, se corta a tramos y hay que acceder al siguiente con trozos de carretera de por medio y algun pueblaco, a cierta altura se cambia al Alberche en Cazalegas y hasta Calavera dlr hay guardias tumbaos cada pocos metros, la verdad es que es un lío de cojones seguir todo el canal ,osea que te lo intento describir pero ni puedo por lo lioso que se hace, seguro que hay otras opciones que estudiar mas guapas que esto.


----------



## Barspin (21 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Hay tramos muy incómodos en esta carretera Barspin, no lo he dicho bien, no empieza en La Puebla sino en embalse de Castrejón,y no es que vaya del tirón por el canal del Tajo, se corta a tramos y hay que acceder al siguiente con trozos de carretera de por medio y algun pueblaco, a cierta altura se cambia al Alberche en Cazalegas y hasta Calavera dlr hay guardias tumbaos cada pocos metros, la verdad es que es un lío de cojones seguir todo el canal ,osea que te lo intento describir pero ni puedo por lo lioso que se hace, seguro que hay otras opciones que estudiar mas guapas que esto.



No me supone problema ninguno, pero perfecto. Con mi moto he ido por pistas forestales, cauces secos de ríos y -no se lo digas a nadie- me metí en un sendero chungo que te cagas sin posibilidad de dar la vuelta y tuve que cruzar la línea férrea Madrid-Cuenca a base de poner piedras en los raíles para que no me tocasen los escapes, conseguí salir.

Pese a todo me mola que sea una moto de carretera


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Dic 2019)

Barspin dijo:


> No me supone problema ninguno, pero perfecto. Con mi moto he ido por pistas forestales, cauces secos de ríos y -no se lo digas a nadie- me metí en un sendero chungo que te cagas sin posibilidad de dar la vuelta y tuve que cruzar la línea férrea Madrid-Cuenca a base de poner piedras en los raíles para que no me tocasen los escapes, conseguí salir.
> 
> Pese a todo me mola que sea una moto de carretera



Eso es que eres de pata larga, yo voy vendido y eso que la cb300 es baja de asiento, no será la primera vez que me pego una tollina en parado o casi por desequilibrarme y no poder plantar rápido los pies en el suelo.

Aclaro que la Honda no ha catado suelo pero por si acaso le planté las defensas laterales .


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



Dieta cetogénica contra el cáncer: evidencia científica

Esto funciona o como minimo ayuda MUCHO.

No le das de comer al cancer y los efectos secundarios de la quimio los mejora.

Hay estudios medicos linkados en la pagina no hay nada magufo. Yo que tu me lo leia todo te va la vida en ello.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Dic 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Dieta cetogénica contra el cáncer: evidencia científica
> 
> Esto funciona o como minimo ayuda MUCHO.
> 
> ...



Creo que fueron 2 meses los que he estado haciendo una dieta de esas y me quedé en los mismos huesos mas de lo que estaba ya, nada mas dejarlo recuperé 5 kilillos en pocos días, en ese tiempo es cuando más ha crecido el bicho y se expandió a mas partes como el duodeno, gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Shy (21 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si por casualidac al final me suicídio, puede que busque una carretera con salida al mar desde una buena altura para hacer un recto a 160 km/h sin el casco puesto y volar deputamadre por el acantilado bien agarrao a la máquina hasta el despanzurre final. Debe ser épico.



Es una buena muerte, hamijo. Por Almería hay carreteras desas. Tienes mi respeto.

Por si te mola leer.

EL LÍMITE | JOSE MIGUEL GAONA | Comprar libro 9788490604564


----------



## OYeah (21 Dic 2019)

Barspin dijo:


> No me supone problema ninguno, pero perfecto. Con mi moto he ido por pistas forestales, cauces secos de ríos y -no se lo digas a nadie- me metí en un sendero chungo que te cagas sin posibilidad de dar la vuelta y tuve que cruzar la línea férrea Madrid-Cuenca a base de poner piedras en los raíles para que no me tocasen los escapes, conseguí salir.
> 
> Pese a todo me mola que sea una moto de carretera




¿Pero qué le cuesta a BMW poner un minicarenado ahi para esos casos? Yo es que hay cosas que jamás entenderé, me superan.

Si me comprara una de esas, seria la clásica de las clásicas, con los tubos de escape protegidos, min. 2:30.


----------



## OYeah (21 Dic 2019)

Y una cosa: le he dado al video del Chuache en Japón que tienes de firma y no piso ese pais ya en mi vida.

Como putas cabras.


----------



## Barspin (21 Dic 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Y una cosa: le he dado al video del Chuache en Japón que tienes de firma y no piso ese pais ya en mi vida.
> 
> Como putas cabras.




Si te fijas el mensaje subliminal es, bébete esta mierda y serás dios. Es su cultura de la productividad eterna, el casarte con tu empresa hasta morir, etc.

Son anuncios dirigidos al currela promedio, el golfista huele a que tiene que echar horas extras con su jefe si o si, no me sorprende que los japos que han venido aquí no quieran volver a Japón ni de coña.


----------



## Digamelon (21 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Eso es que eres de pata larga, yo voy vendido y eso que la cb300 es baja de asiento, no será la primera vez que me pego una tollina en parado o casi por desequilibrarme y no poder plantar rápido los pies en el suelo.
> 
> Aclaro que la Honda no ha catado suelo pero por si acaso le planté las defensas laterales .



¿Cuánto mides? ¿1,50?


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Dic 2019)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Cuánto mides? ¿1,50?


----------



## McNulty (21 Dic 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Dieta cetogénica contra el cáncer: evidencia científica
> 
> Esto funciona o como minimo ayuda MUCHO.
> 
> ...



Eres un completo hijo de puta.


----------



## OYeah (21 Dic 2019)

Barspin dijo:


> Si te fijas el mensaje subliminal es, bébete esta mierda y serás dios. Es su cultura de la productividad eterna, el casarte con tu empresa hasta morir, etc.
> 
> Son anuncios dirigidos al currela promedio, el golfista huele a que tiene que echar horas extras con su jefe si o si, no me sorprende que los japos que han venido aquí no quieran volver a Japón ni de coña.




Uno piensa que los americanos son unos hijos de puta, y todas esas mierdas vienen de ellos, pero al final tendremos que aliarnos con ellos frente a Asia porque dan mucho canguelo.

Por cierto he entrado en motos.net a ver la punta de la cbr y he dado con uno como yo, que se caga a 120. 250 pilla, me sobran la mitad.

Pero he subido en ellas y parecen hechas a medida. Es la unica de carretera que me compraria, las otras tienen que ser una puta tortura.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Dic 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


>



 castronazo.


----------



## Barspin (21 Dic 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


>



Pacogato de boston dynamics


----------



## Barspin (21 Dic 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Uno piensa que los americanos son unos hijos de puta, y todas esas mierdas vienen de ellos, pero al final tendremos que aliarnos con ellos frente a Asia porque dan mucho canguelo.
> 
> Por cierto he entrado en motos.net a ver la punta de la cbr y he dado con uno como yo, que se caga a 120. 250 pilla, me sobran la mitad.
> 
> Pero he subido en ellas y parecen hechas a medida. Es la unica de carretera que me compraria, las otras tienen que ser una puta tortura.



Nah, realmente es su visión del progreso. En vez de matar vietnamitas, matan ballenas.

Yo la bicha me la compré porque era o ese momento o nunca, luego me dí cuenta de que no podía correr con ella porque está mal diseñada, tiene aspecto de mid-sport y motor de tractor. Es como ponerle carenados a una Sanglas. Así que me he adaptado a ella y me lo ha pagado con cero averías y un consumo de chiste, 3L a los 100. Fíjate que la compré pensando "cuando se me quede chica pillo una bóxer" y ahora sé que me va a acompañar hasta la tumba.


----------



## JAG63 (21 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Creo que fueron 2 meses los que he estado haciendo una dieta de esas y me quedé en los mismos huesos mas de lo que estaba ya, nada mas dejarlo recuperé 5 kilillos en pocos días, en ese tiempo es cuando más ha crecido el bicho y se expandió a mas partes como el duodeno, gracias de todos modos.



¿Hiciste la dieta cetogenica estricta con 0% de hidratos de carbono, bebidas alcoholicas incluidas?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Dic 2019)

JAG63 dijo:


> ¿Hiciste la dieta cetogenica estricta con 0% de hidratos de carbono, bebidas alcoholicas incluidas?



Si, solo compré cosas que recomendaban precisamente en esa web que ha puesto Karlos S. todavía tengo 1 kilo de harina de coco, cacao puro, stevia en polvo, aceite de coco , compré embutidos ecológicos sin aditivos, jamon sin, comí bastantes vísceras, qué ricas, aguacate a saco, y ni gota de pan, vamos que si que cumplí en conjunto .

No quiero decir que no sirva pero en mi caso no.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Dic 2019)

Barspin dijo:


> Nah, realmente es su visión del progreso. En vez de matar vietnamitas, matan ballenas.
> 
> Yo la bicha me la compré porque era o ese momento o nunca, luego me dí cuenta de que no podía correr con ella porque está mal diseñada, tiene aspecto de mid-sport y motor de tractor. Es como ponerle carenados a una Sanglas. *Así que me he adaptado a ella* y me lo ha pagado con cero averías y un consumo de chiste, 3L a los 100. Fíjate que la compré pensando "cuando se me quede chica pillo una bóxer" y ahora sé que me va a acompañar hasta la tumba.



Un auténtico piloto de amotos tiene que cumplir esa máxima, no es la moto la que te tiene que caer como un guante, eres tú el que se tiene que amoldar a ella y dominarla.


----------



## Barspin (21 Dic 2019)

Por eso tengo moto en vez de pareja estable


----------



## JAG63 (21 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si, solo compré cosas que recomendaban precisamente en esa web que ha puesto Karlos S. todavía tengo 1 kilo de harina de coco, cacao puro, stevia en polvo, aceite de coco , compré embutidos ecológicos sin aditivos, jamon sin, comí bastantes vísceras, qué ricas, aguacate a saco, y ni gota de pan, vamos que si que cumplí en conjunto .
> 
> No quiero decir que no sirva pero en mi caso no.



Muchas gracias. Es bueno conocer las experiencias de otros. Cualquier día le puede suceder a uno o a alguien muy cercano.


----------



## OYeah (21 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Un auténtico piloto de amotos tiene que cumplir esa máxima, no es la moto la que te tiene que caer como un guante, eres tú el que se tiene que amoldar a ella y dominarla.



Diselo a Jorge Lorenzo.

Yo no quiero pelearme con la moto, sino disfrutarla. Las BMW son altas como caballos, por ejemplo. Kaka.


----------



## distorsionQ (21 Dic 2019)

Hola Tiburcio, lamento tu estado, si me permites una sugerencia y no lo han comentado ya: ¿has probado ya o consumes la vitamina C? 

Puede parecer pueril esta recomendación ante un cáncer pero yo soy un convencido de sus efectos reparadores, ya Linus Pauling trataba de sus efectos en numerosas enfermedades. Eso sí, en cantidades enormes para personas enfermas. 

No pierdes nada con ello y sus efectos secundarios son cero.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Barspin (21 Dic 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Diselo a Jorge Lorenzo.
> 
> Yo no quiero pelearme con la moto, sino disfrutarla. Las BMW son altas como caballos, por ejemplo. Kaka.




Jorge no era mal piloto pero a veces hay categorías para las que se vale o no se vale. Lo mismo pones a Lorenzo a correr enduros y arrasa. Pero no, la gente se enfrasca en proyectos sin salida, como Pedrosa. Pedrosa habría sido un pilotazo en trial, tiene el cuerpo perfecto y lleva las motos de una forma finísima. Démosle un mostrenco de GP y 260cv, él lo vale...


----------



## OYeah (22 Dic 2019)

Barspin dijo:


> Jorge no era mal piloto pero a veces hay categorías para las que se vale o no se vale. Lo mismo pones a Lorenzo a correr enduros y arrasa. Pero no, la gente se enfrasca en proyectos sin salida, como Pedrosa. Pedrosa habría sido un pilotazo en trial, tiene el cuerpo perfecto y lleva las motos de una forma finísima. Démosle un mostrenco de GP y 260cv, él lo vale...




Jorge era un excelente piloto para MotoGP. Nada más llegar, arrasó. Al propio Rossi.

Pero en alta competición son los detalles los que marcan las diferencias. No todo el mundo puede pilotar la Ducati ni todo el mundo parece poder pilotar la Honda.

Yo discrepo con Tibur. La moto tiene que gustarte nada mas sentarte encima. Yo no soy muy alto y prefiero de siempre las chopper, bajitas.


----------



## Barspin (22 Dic 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Jorge era un excelente piloto para MotoGP. Nada más llegar, arrasó. Al propio Rossi.
> 
> Pero en alta competición son los detalles los que marcan las diferencias. No todo el mundo puede pilotar la Ducati ni todo el mundo parece poder pilotar la Honda.
> 
> Yo discrepo con Tibur. La moto tiene que gustarte nada mas sentarte encima. Yo no soy muy alto y prefiero de siempre las chopper, bajitas.




A ver, por partes. Jorge llegó a plato puesto a Yamaha, con una moto hiperdesarrollada por Rossi, como para no ganar. La M1 era un mojonaco de 3 pares de cojones, me hubiera gustado ver a Jorge en Suzuki en esa misma época, por ejemplo.

Jorge en Ducati destruyó su carrera. Fue el propio Rossi quien le dijo, más o menos, "espero que sepas dónde te metes". Y Jorge, con un ego más grande que su isla, pues de cabeza.

Yo después de Ducati me hubiese tomado un año sabático, sin lesiones, curando mi cuerpo, recuperándome, no sé. Pero no, me meto en Honda con Márquez que es un Killer y absolutamente el 500% del presupuesto va a ir directo a su Honda y yo ya vengo tocado de Ducati.

Rossi ya no se complica la vida, ha sabido gestionarlo muy bien -me cae como el culo y siempre ha sido un payaso-, pero sabe que corre por y para sus tifossi y porque le apasiona lo que hace más allá de los resultados, en cierto modo es realista con su situación, está a la sombra y no hace ruido. Se puede permitir correr por correr.


----------



## artemis (27 Dic 2019)

@Tiburcio de Medinasidonia que tal van esas navidades?


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Dic 2019)

artemis dijo:


> @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia que tal van esas navidades?



Se puso a cocinar sopas de pescado y ha terminado metido en el microondas...


----------



## cucerulo (6 Ene 2020)

Tiburcio, feliz año, ¿qué tal andas?


----------



## Narwhal (26 Ene 2020)

Tibur cómo sigue la cosa??? Cuéntanos novedades que hace tiempo que no actualizas.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (29 Ene 2020)

¿ se sabe algo ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (29 Ene 2020)

Lo siento, no me entero de que posteéis, no he visto esto en la campanita de los huevos. 

Sigo igual salvo que si no tomo algo para el dolor me duele, me jode por si las medicinas afectan al hígado y me lo derroyen mas de lo que está, voy al hospital ahora cada mes, me hacen análisis y me dicen que todo sigue igual en lo referente a función hepática que es de lo que se suele ir uno a la mierda con este cancer al final, sobre el bicho en sí ya me comentan poco o nada, el que tengo por lo visto no está haciendo mutaciones que es algo que miran tambien con mucho interes en cada análisis, creo que lo llaman nativo. Me preguntan siempre si quiero hacerme tacs, yo no quiero, ya me han gammaderroido 4 veces en poco tiempo y pa ver que el burriagas va creciendo no me hace falta, eso lo veo yo simplemente palpándome lo que es tol paquete abdominarl, hace un mes o asi me palpé un garbanzo que surge entre la pared muscular a bajo del esternón y me dijo la doctora guapa que si quería me toqueteaba un poco y que sería seguramente algo sin importancia.

Poco más hamijos, es jodido caer en la cuenta a diario y en cualquier momento de lo que tiene uno, te lías a pensar sin darte cuenta y al final formas una bola pero hay que seguir como si nada, a pesar de que siempre hay un malestar por mucha medicina que tragues.


----------



## visaman (29 Ene 2020)

si eso esperate al virus Z que van a soltar los chinos en breve


----------



## Narwhal (29 Ene 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Poco más hamijos, es jodido caer en la cuenta a diario y en cualquier momento de lo que tiene uno, *te lías a pensar sin darte cuenta* y al final formas una bola pero hay que seguir como si nada, a pesar de que siempre hay un malestar por mucha medicina que tragues.



No me extraña compañero, muy difícil no comerse la cabeza. Pero piensa que este post, que en un principio iba para "meses" pronto cumplirá un año. Y lo que vendrá.


----------



## plakaplaka (29 Ene 2020)

Barspin dijo:


> A ver, por partes. Jorge llegó a plato puesto a Yamaha, con una moto hiperdesarrollada por Rossi, como para no ganar. La M1 era un mojonaco de 3 pares de cojones, me hubiera gustado ver a Jorge en Suzuki en esa misma época, por ejemplo.
> 
> Jorge en Ducati destruyó su carrera. Fue el propio Rossi quien le dijo, más o menos, "espero que sepas dónde te metes". Y Jorge, con un ego más grande que su isla, pues de cabeza.
> 
> ...



Jorge llegó a Yamaha y ganó en igualdad de condiciones al mejor piloto de la historia en su plenitud. Que pasó a copiarle los reglajes, y a echarle de menos en el desarrollo de la moto cuando se fue.

Es, tras Márquez, el piloto que más títulos, victorias, podios y poles tiene en los últimos años en MGP, incluso contando los tres últimos que han sido flojos. Si él no sirve para esa categoría, no sirve ninguno (bueno, Marc, claro).

Si Lorenzo hubiese seguido en Yamaha, o después en Ducati (no fue esa salida por decisión suya), hubiese tenido mejores resultados. A toro pasado, todos somos Manolete. 

Lo del año sabático al acabar con Ducati es una hipótesis absurda. Ya cuesta volver a coger el hilo perdiéndose 3 o 4 carreras, como para pasar un año sin palpar la evolución de la moto y los neumáticos, y sin el plus de competitividad que suman las carreras. Aparte, ya se sabía que en 2020 no había motos libres por contrato, con lo que el año s ehabría convertido en dos, como poco. Más bien en una retirada prematura.


----------



## artemis (1 Abr 2020)

@Tiburcio de Medinasidonia buenas, como vas? alguno va a empezar a estar defraudado de que sigas aquí con nosotros...


----------



## Abrojo (1 Abr 2020)

Me jode que este tiempo que debería estar aprovechándolo yendo por ahí con la amoto y tomando el fresco le obliguen a estar metido en casa. Espero que lo lleve bien y que recupere el tiempo que le están robando.


----------



## allseeyingeye (1 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Lo siento, no me entero de que posteéis, no he visto esto en la campanita de los huevos.
> 
> Sigo igual salvo que si no tomo algo para el dolor me duele, me jode por si las medicinas afectan al hígado y me lo derroyen mas de lo que está, voy al hospital ahora cada mes, me hacen análisis y me dicen que todo sigue igual en lo referente a función hepática que es de lo que se suele ir uno a la mierda con este cancer al final, sobre el bicho en sí ya me comentan poco o nada, el que tengo por lo visto no está haciendo mutaciones que es algo que miran tambien con mucho interes en cada análisis, creo que lo llaman nativo. Me preguntan siempre si quiero hacerme tacs, yo no quiero, ya me han gammaderroido 4 veces en poco tiempo y pa ver que el burriagas va creciendo no me hace falta, eso lo veo yo simplemente palpándome lo que es tol paquete abdominarl, hace un mes o asi me palpé un garbanzo que surge entre la pared muscular a bajo del esternón y me dijo la doctora guapa que si quería me toqueteaba un poco y que sería seguramente algo sin importancia.
> 
> Poco más hamijos, es jodido caer en la cuenta a diario y en cualquier momento de lo que tiene uno, te lías a pensar sin darte cuenta y al final formas una bola pero hay que seguir como si nada, a pesar de que siempre hay un malestar por mucha medicina que tragues.




no si al final ya veras xDDDDD

cabron xDDDD


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Abr 2020)

Abrojo dijo:


> Me jode que este tiempo que debería estar aprovechándolo yendo por ahí con la amoto y tomando el fresco le obliguen a estar metido en casa. Espero que lo lleve bien y que recupere el tiempo que le están robando.



Jracias hamijo. El floro ayuda lo suyo.



artemis dijo:


> @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia buenas, como vas? alguno va a empezar a estar defraudado de que sigas aquí con nosotros...



Si, alguno estará decepcionado pero todavía solo hacen meses desde que abrí el hilo, todo es posible.
Y voy bastante bien pero gracias a la morfina por que si hubiese que pasar los dolores estos a pelo realmente es pa pegarse un tiro, aparte de esto supongo que estaré hecho mierda por dentro, el hígado ya da muestras en análisis de ir mas pabajo, los riñones estarán tambien pa Triana, el colon puaj, cada vez que cago noto como el mojón se abre paso como puede para echar a un lado a Burriagas y salir, cada vez mas tiesos por la morfina, llevo 2 días que se me hinchan las pantorrillas no sé si por la inactividad o por retener líquidos, los ruidos y movimientos de lo que es el abdomen dan para banda sonora de peli de mostros, tengo poca hambre y hay dias que tras comer me da un jama y lo poto, bah cosillas asi, jodido pero contento, posteando tontunas en su mayoría y haciendo el mongo .

Añado que intento vivir como si no pasara nada, sigo preocupándome por lo cotidiano y sigo con mis cosas, ya me tocará despertar si por ejemplo un día me levanto amarillo por obstrucción del píloro y en un hospital en vez de preparar una operación apaño no me dejan en un rincón entre virulentos y otro para la estadística del coronabixo.


----------



## Mariner. (1 Abr 2020)

Joder, solamente el pecho que le saca al asunto le hace una persona distinta. Ya se que cuando toca, nos jodemos, pero le aseguro que (aunque la procesión está dentro), los huevos que le mete al tema no dejan lugar a dudas.

Le envío mis más sinceros respetos y valoro como pocas veces hice, la fortaleza de una persona. Un abrazo.

Por cierto, algún amigo tendrá que no deje de estar a su lado, aunque sea de manera telefónica.


----------



## Pio Pio (1 Abr 2020)

visaman dijo:


> si eso esperate al virus Z que van a soltar los chinos en breve



Que grande un visionario!!! (fecha del posteo 29 de enero)
seguro que gobernarias mejor que Perro Sanchez.

Tibur aguantas con dos cojones!!!


----------



## artemis (1 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Jracias hamijo. El floro ayuda lo suyo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchos animos, vaya mierda tener que estar metido en casa


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (1 Abr 2020)

Mucha fuerza Tibur, y que le jodan al bitxo.


----------



## OYeah (3 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio, ¿qué te parece Cuba? ¿Te irias? ¿Y la moto? ¿Y esa cubanita?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Abr 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Tiburcio, ¿qué te parece Cuba? ¿Te irias? ¿Y la moto? ¿Y esa cubanita?



A Cuba a pescar dia si y noche tambien.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Abr 2020)

Pesca sin caña en noche tonta de verano; que gran deporte...

Mis respetos maese Tiburcio. 

Un placer y un honor poder leerle a ustec, entre tanta gilipollez reinante en estos momentos en general y en este floro en particular.


----------



## Wait9 (4 Abr 2020)

Un imbécil al que no conocía nadie se ha inventado un cáncer "que lo va a matar ya" y se tira años con la película mientras cien escorias amorales que se comportan como ratas todo el tiempo, usan su pánico a la muerte (pánico a pagar la gigantesca montaña de inmoralidades que cometen sin parar) para demostrar lo "buenas personas que son" dedicando tres segundos a soltar frasecitas de buenas intenciones a alguien que conocen de nada, a alguien que puede ser la persona más despreciable imaginable, o alguien que se lo inventa todo. A aplaudir lo valioso no dedican un segundo porque les mata de envidia. A criticar inmoralidades ajenas no dedican un segundo porque les resta thankitos.

Me cago en todos vosotros y en vuestras familias. Todo el mal que hay en el mundo es por culpa de ratas amorales autoengañándose como vosotros.


----------



## OYeah (4 Abr 2020)

Wait9 dijo:


> Un imbécil al que no conocía nadie se ha inventado un cáncer "que lo va a matar ya" y se tira años con la película mientras cien escorias amorales que se comportan como ratas todo el tiempo, usan su pánico a la muerte (pánico a pagar la gigantesca montaña de inmoralidades que cometen sin parar) para demostrar lo "buenas personas que son" dedicando tres segundos a soltar frasecitas de buenas intenciones a alguien que conocen de nada, a alguien que puede ser la persona más despreciable imaginable, o alguien que se lo inventa todo. A aplaudir lo valioso no dedican un segundo porque les mata de envidia. A criticar inmoralidades ajenas no dedican un segundo porque les resta thankitos.
> 
> Me cago en todos vosotros y en vuestras familias. Todo el mal que hay en el mundo es por culpa de ratas amorales autoengañándose como vosotros.




Largo del hilo, o mejor, pegate un tiro, nunca vas a tener esa adoracion de los demas que necesitas como el agua, estas demasiado enfermo ya, Plaster. Suicidate y deja a los demas vivir.

Te la dedico. Y largo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Abr 2020)

Wait9 dijo:


> Un imbécil al que no conocía nadie se ha inventado un cáncer "que lo va a matar ya" y se tira años con la película mientras cien escorias amorales que se comportan como ratas todo el tiempo, usan su pánico a la muerte (pánico a pagar la gigantesca montaña de inmoralidades que cometen sin parar) para demostrar lo "buenas personas que son" dedicando tres segundos a soltar frasecitas de buenas intenciones a alguien que conocen de nada, a alguien que puede ser la persona más despreciable imaginable, o alguien que se lo inventa todo. A aplaudir lo valioso no dedican un segundo porque les mata de envidia. A criticar inmoralidades ajenas no dedican un segundo porque les resta thankitos.
> 
> Me cago en todos vosotros y en vuestras familias. Todo el mal que hay en el mundo es por culpa de ratas amorales autoengañándose como vosotros.




Que pvtocabronazo, como nos tiene de calados.


----------



## Narwhal (5 Abr 2020)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Que pvtocabronazo, como nos tiene de calados.



Al que le tenemos calado es a él, pues se trata de un multinick deL pizzero J-Z
Os presento a @j-z


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Abr 2020)

Wait9 dijo:


> Un imbécil al que no conocía nadie se ha inventado un cáncer "que lo va a matar ya" y se tira años con la película mientras cien escorias amorales que se comportan como ratas todo el tiempo, usan su pánico a la muerte (pánico a pagar la gigantesca montaña de inmoralidades que cometen sin parar) para demostrar lo "buenas personas que son" dedicando tres segundos a soltar frasecitas de buenas intenciones a alguien que conocen de nada, a alguien que puede ser la persona más despreciable imaginable, o alguien que se lo inventa todo. A aplaudir lo valioso no dedican un segundo porque les mata de envidia. A criticar inmoralidades ajenas no dedican un segundo porque les resta thankitos.
> 
> Me cago en todos vosotros y en vuestras familias. Todo el mal que hay en el mundo es por culpa de ratas amorales autoengañándose como vosotros.



AVREEEEEEEEEEEEEE JRANDE, y comeme los huevos de medio lao.


----------



## 999999999 (5 Abr 2020)

Ánimo Tiburcio, que ya vas a pasar el año...

Y que cumplas muchos más...

P.D.: Y al tarado de Wait9, que te jodan, Plaster o J-Z, HDLGP cabrón!!!!


----------



## 999999999 (5 Abr 2020)

El Nuevo Rey dijo:


> Si, tienes toda la jodida razon hermano, esta gente nunca le ha importado ni preocupado lo que sintieran los demas ni le ha importado procurar evitar dañar los sentimientos de los demas usuarios del foro joder, solamente se hacen los solidarios cuando alguien abre un hilo como este, y esto ultimo tambien depende de quien abra el hilo, si lo abre alguien que cae mal a todo el mundo no dudes ni por un momento que solo recibira insultos y tags alegrandose de su muerte, no lo dudes, ademas que daran por hecho que esta mintiendo desde el primer momento, ¡asi es hermano, esta es la jodida verdad!
> 
> Todos son unos hipocritas enfermizos, unas lacras sociales sin moral alguna, personas perfidas toxicas y maliciosas que creen que pueden esquivar el karma con acciones como esta, seguramente muchos de ellos digan ser ateos pero creen en el karma, que tonteria, por desgracia en este mundo no hay justicia que castigue a los malvados, solo la conciencia, y estos la tienen podrida, pero tienen mil formas de acallarla, una de esas formas es con este numerito, otra de ellas es echar mierda a personas como tu que les dicen la verdad a la cara engañandose a si mismos de que ellos no son malos y que el malo eres tu, cuando eso es absolutamente falso y ellos lo saben pero necesitan engañarse para paliar su mala conciencia.
> 
> ...



Otro puto multinick troll

Vete a tomar por culo puto Plaster o J-Z o tu puta madre

GILIPOLLAS


----------



## klingsor (5 Abr 2020)

Sir Tibur!!!

Sigues levantando sábana por la mañana? Sí?

Pues estás mejor que muchos, cojones, no me protestes.

K.


----------



## 999999999 (5 Abr 2020)

El Nuevo Rey dijo:


> Caballero ¿insinua usted que nunca habia faltado al respeto a nadie antes o me equivoco?
> 
> Veamos que dice el historial:
> 
> Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: Troll



Yo insulto a trolls como tú, que se inventan un nick para dar por culo

VETE ATPC PUTO TROLL!!!


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Abr 2020)

Gurrumino, a todos esos que estan en el hilo para desfogarse se despertaran mojados sin saber por que...


----------



## sinosuke (5 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> A Cuba a pescar dia si y noche tambien.



Bufff....Otra de las cosas que jode de esta puta cuarentena: el no poder ir a pescar

Ayer mismo, del aburrimiento, me puse a empatar anzuelos, ordenar y limpiar cañas y carretes, arreglar un par de señuelos, etc. ....y fue peor el remedio... me imaginaba toda la actividad de "bichos" que habrá en las zonas de pesca a las que voy tras estos días de "veda" forzosa....






Y lo de ir a Cuba a pescar de día y "pecar" de noche sería la hostia don @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia , si 





.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (7 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> AVREEEEEEEEEEEEEE JRANDE, y comeme los huevos de medio lao.






Una sola reflexión : ¿ te imaginas que mierda sería que te murieras del coronabicho ?

¿ nunca te lo has planteado ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Maybe (7 Abr 2020)

Vaya una sorpresa agradable saber que anda usted por aquí, @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia 

Hace unas semanas busqué su nick y no lo encontré... me había preocupado. Cuídese mucho! Que queda mucho show por 'disfrutar' y un burbujo de pro no puede perderse el guanocalipsis (años y años esperándolo para octubre, y al final ha sido en marzo: habrá que pedirle a calopez el libro de reclamaciones, o a tochovista). 

Un abrazo


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 Abr 2020)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Una sola reflexión : ¿ te imaginas que mierda sería que te murieras del coronabicho ?
> 
> ¿ nunca te lo has planteado ?
> 
> ...



Sí lo he pensado y sería una gran mierda.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 Abr 2020)

Maybe dijo:


> Vaya una sorpresa agradable saber que anda usted por aquí, @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia
> 
> Hace unas semanas busqué su nick y no lo encontré... me había preocupado. Cuídese mucho! Que queda mucho show por 'disfrutar' y un burbujo de pro no puede perderse el guanocalipsis (años y años esperándolo para octubre, y al final ha sido en marzo: habrá que pedirle a calopez el libro de reclamaciones, o a tochovista).
> 
> Un abrazo



Debería tener un nick chino que me puse provisionalmente.
Respecto al guanocalipsis me esperaba algo más divertido cuando llegase, no esta historia denigrante.

Otro abrazoc.


----------



## Miskatonic (7 Abr 2020)

Me alegra verte por aquí, mucho ánimo y mucha fuerza.

Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum + 48k mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maybe (7 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Respecto al guanocalipsis me esperaba algo más divertido cuando llegase, no esta historia denigrante.



Pues sí, es todo muy _demigrante, _digno de figurar en los hilos de 'cosas pacodemierda'. Un pacocalipsis en toda regla  

Que pases muy buen día!


----------



## Barspin (7 Abr 2020)

Coño Tib, me alegro de verte de nuevo por aqui


----------



## Petruska (7 Abr 2020)

Me alegro mucho de encontrarle por aquí, bien, con buen humor y gran ánimo, Tiburcio, siga así, esa es la actitud, verá como seguimos encontrándonos por aquí por muchos años.


----------



## Talabera (7 Abr 2020)

FORZA gurru grande!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Abr 2020)

sinosuke dijo:


> Ayer mismo, del aburrimiento, me puse a empatar anzuelos, ordenar y limpiar cañas y carretes, arreglar un par de señuelos, etc. ....y fue peor el remedio... me imaginaba toda la actividad de "bichos" que habrá en las zonas de pesca a las que voy tras estos días de "veda" forzosa....



Pez que no vayas a pescar, déjalo nadar.


----------



## Talabera (7 Abr 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pez que no vayas a pescar, déjalo nadar.



*CUANDO VIENE EL OTOÑO ME SE PONE GORDO EL COÑO

*


----------



## Maledicencia (9 May 2020)

Hola, regreso a este hilo porque creo que puedo sufrir algo parecido. Gracias Tiburcio, por tu gran actitud. En esta cuarentena hasta da miedo ir al hospital. Planeo hacerme una endoscopia lo más pronto posible. Con esta maldita cuarentena se ha resquebrajafo mucho mi salud.

Pase lo que pase quiero darte gracias por haber compartido tu historia. Soy una mujer que ni siquiera cumple los 30, pero desde chiquillla siempre fui muy enfermiza (problemas bronquiales, bajo peso, soy miope, rinitis, sinusitis, problemas menstruales, dolores en las articulaciones y depresión) y con problemas intestinales. Así que ya estoy mentalizandome para lo peor. Tengo dos niñas, un marido y unos padres que siempre me apoyan. Así que a luchar por ellos y a no amargarme sino a disfrutar de la vida.


----------



## Pessoista (9 May 2020)

Un año ya desde que se abrió el hilo y Tiburcio sigue por aquí. Al final los meses resulta que eran años.
A seguir dando caña


----------



## Narwhal (9 May 2020)

Maledicencia dijo:


> Hola, regreso a este hilo porque creo que puedo sufrir algo parecido. Gracias Tiburcio, por tu gran actitud. En esta cuarentena hasta da miedo ir al hospital. Planeo hacerme una endoscopia lo más pronto posible. Con esta maldita cuarentena se ha resquebrajafo mucho mi salud.
> 
> Pase lo que pase quiero darte gracias por haber compartido tu historia. Soy una mujer que ni siquiera cumple los 30, pero desde chiquillla siempre fui muy enfermiza (problemas bronquiales, bajo peso, soy miope, rinitis, sinusitis, problemas menstruales, dolores en las articulaciones y depresión) y con problemas intestinales. Así que ya estoy mentalizandome para lo peor. Tengo dos niñas, un marido y unos padres que siempre me apoyan. Así que a luchar por ellos y a no amargarme sino a disfrutar de la vida.



Pero vamos a ver chiquilla tranquilízate porque con la edad que tienes es RARÍSIMO que puedas tener algo como lo que tiene Tibur. ¿Qué síntomas tienes?


----------



## Narwhal (9 May 2020)

Pessoista dijo:


> Un año ya desde que se abrió el hilo y Tiburcio sigue por aquí. Al final los meses resulta que eran años.
> A seguir dando caña



Feliz aniversario de la apertura de este GRAN HILO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barspin (9 May 2020)

Tiburcio, el hombre que pone el cáncer a 4 patas y se lo folla.


----------



## adi-vino (9 May 2020)

Me alegro bastante cada vez que veo una notificacion que alguien ha publicado en este hilo y veo que Tuburcio sigue entre nosotros, mucho animo desde aqui. 
Y dejad de dar abrazos hostias ya, que nos vais a matar a todoooooooossssssssssss!!!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2020)

Maledicencia dijo:


> Hola, regreso a este hilo porque creo que puedo sufrir algo parecido. Gracias Tiburcio, por tu gran actitud. En esta cuarentena hasta da miedo ir al hospital. Planeo hacerme una endoscopia lo más pronto posible. Con esta maldita cuarentena se ha resquebrajafo mucho mi salud.
> 
> Pase lo que pase quiero darte gracias por haber compartido tu historia. Soy una mujer que ni siquiera cumple los 30, pero desde chiquillla siempre fui muy enfermiza (problemas bronquiales, bajo peso, soy miope, rinitis, sinusitis, problemas menstruales, dolores en las articulaciones y depresión) y con problemas intestinales. Así que ya estoy mentalizandome para lo peor. Tengo dos niñas, un marido y unos padres que siempre me apoyan. Así que a luchar por ellos y a no amargarme sino a disfrutar de la vida.



Vaya, me has recordado a mí con la descripción, salvo lo de depresión y menstruación pero las completo con otros achaques, un escombro con patas desde que nací practicamente pero lo he sobrellevado todo haciendo un poco de caso omiso, sobreponiéndome a todo y pocos médicos , cosa que no recomiendo por que dudo de que si me hubiese preocupado más podría haber pillado esto más a tiempo.

Creo que segun lo que dices, solo hay algo que pueda parecerse a un síntoma sobre el bicho este remotamente, lo de problemas intestinales , y tampoco, si no te cuesta hacer caca ni despues de hacerla te quedas con la sensación clarísima de no haber terminado aunque ya no sueltes mas por fuerza que hagas, no has visto rastros de sangre, no has perdido peso ostensiblemente, no tienes anemia, no debes preocuparte antes de tiempo, ya veras como no hay nada. Si te puedo ayudar en lo que sea aquí estoy.

Gracias a todos los que os alegráis de verme por aquí, todavía, ojalá dure segun estoy otro añito, tengo mucho por hacer y me falta tiempo para todo, esta es una buena forma de darte cuenta de lo valioso que es el tiempo.

Pdt. Virgencita virgencita que me quede como estoy


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Vaya, me has recordado a mí con la descripción, salvo lo de depresión y menstruación pero las completo con otros achaques, un escombro con patas desde que nací practicamente pero lo he sobrellevado todo haciendo un poco de caso omiso, sobreponiéndome a todo y pocos médicos , cosa que no recomiendo por que dudo de que si me hubiese preocupado más podría haber pillado esto más a tiempo.
> 
> Creo que segun lo que dices, solo hay algo que pueda parecerse a un síntoma sobre el bicho este remotamente, lo de problemas intestinales , y tampoco, si no te cuesta hacer caca ni despues de hacerla te quedas con la sensación clarísima de no haber terminado aunque ya no sueltes mas por fuerza que hagas, no has visto rastros de sangre, no has perdido peso ostensiblemente, no tienes anemia, no debes preocuparte antes de tiempo, ya veras como no hay nada. Si te puedo ayudar en lo que sea aquí estoy.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena Tibur por el primer aniversario de este hilo.


----------



## Me_opongo (9 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Vaya, me has recordado a mí con la descripción, salvo lo de depresión y menstruación pero las completo con otros achaques, un escombro con patas desde que nací practicamente pero lo he sobrellevado todo haciendo un poco de caso omiso, sobreponiéndome a todo y pocos médicos , cosa que no recomiendo por que dudo de que si me hubiese preocupado más podría haber pillado esto más a tiempo.
> 
> Creo que segun lo que dices, solo hay algo que pueda parecerse a un síntoma sobre el bicho este remotamente, lo de problemas intestinales , y tampoco, si no te cuesta hacer caca ni despues de hacerla te quedas con la sensación clarísima de no haber terminado aunque ya no sueltes mas por fuerza que hagas, no has visto rastros de sangre, no has perdido peso ostensiblemente, no tienes anemia, no debes preocuparte antes de tiempo, ya veras como no hay nada. Si te puedo ayudar en lo que sea aquí estoy.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena Tiburcio.
Felicidades por tus decisiones que parece están dando buenos frutos.
¡¡¡Buen aniversario!!!.
Te deseo todo lo mejor.

Hace unos dos años, me hice una colonoscopia en un hospital privado. Sin síntomas. Por la edad y recordando a un buenísimo amigo, que el pobre...
Creí que sería una anestesia muy leve y tal como me dijeron, como una siestecita. Pero desperté como si hubiese estado durmiendo un día entero. Como muy desconectado.

La médica me dijo que no tenía pólipos, ya sabes...
Pero me dijo que tenía el colon completamente atestado de divertículos. Me entregaron informe y fotos.
Estaba tan medio sopa, que no pregunté gran cosa. Sí pregunté si tenía que hacer algo o cambiar algunos hábitos y me dijo que nada.

El mosqueo mayor, cuando ya estaba fuera del hospital y recordé la cara de la médica al darme la noticia. Fue como si ella estuviese muy asustada, no sé si por lo que había visto o porque pensase que yo me iba a caer de culo. Quizás por eso me habló antes de decirme que me bajase de la camilla.

Luego leí un poco sobre divertículos, leí que un muy alto porcentaje de la población a partir de cierta edad que yo supero los tiene. Había cosas poco alentadoras sobre cómo en algunas personas esto podía desembocar en una fatalidad si no llegabas pronto a un hospital tras ciertos síntomas.
Y dejé de leer. Es como si intencionadamente hubiese querido olvidarme. De hecho muy raramente pienso en ello. No sé si hago bien o mal, pero ya tenemos sustos de sobra como para añadir incertidumbres y vivir con miedo permanente.

Un abrazo.



Enviado desde mi SM-P905 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maledicencia (10 May 2020)

Narwhal dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver chiquilla tranquilízate porque con la edad que tienes es RARÍSIMO que puedas tener algo como lo que tiene Tibur. ¿Qué síntomas tienes?



Me cogió una infección estomacal. Fiebre, escalofrios, nauseas y diarrea. De tanto ir a defecar me salió sangre y me asusté. El año pasado tambien sangré pero como mejore rapidisimo y por descuido o cobardía no le di importancia. Lo más probable es que tenga unas hemorroides internas porque a veces siento picor. De adolescente tuve unas hemorroides externas que se me curaron solas y por vergüenza no se lo conté a nadie.
Casi no como fruta, pocas verduras. Casi siempre estoy estreñida. Mi padre me engreía demasiado dandome los caprichos que yo quería comer de niña y ya estoy pagando las consecuencias de no haberme corregido a mi misma cuando crecí. Desde ahora a consumir muchas verduras y frutas. Me he alarmado en serio. Que los medicos me introduzcan el endoscopio por el ojete con confianza. Ya ni vergüenza siento en pensarlo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 May 2020)

Tú tienes que cerrar este foro, dentro de cien años por lo menos, no antes


----------



## Maledicencia (10 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Vaya, me has recordado a mí con la descripción, salvo lo de depresión y menstruación pero las completo con otros achaques, un escombro con patas desde que nací practicamente pero lo he sobrellevado todo haciendo un poco de caso omiso, sobreponiéndome a todo y pocos médicos , cosa que no recomiendo por que dudo de que si me hubiese preocupado más podría haber pillado esto más a tiempo.
> 
> Creo que segun lo que dices, solo hay algo que pueda parecerse a un síntoma sobre el bicho este remotamente, lo de problemas intestinales , y tampoco, si no te cuesta hacer caca ni despues de hacerla te quedas con la sensación clarísima de no haber terminado aunque ya no sueltes mas por fuerza que hagas, no has visto rastros de sangre, no has perdido peso ostensiblemente, no tienes anemia, no debes preocuparte antes de tiempo, ya veras como no hay nada. Si te puedo ayudar en lo que sea aquí estoy.
> 
> ...



Me faltó añadir que de niña usaba los mismos aparatos en las piernas que Forrest Gump porque estaban muy torcidas. A los 6 ya me habian quedado rectitas. Ahora mismo tengo solo una infección estomacal, Tibur. Pero me he acojonado. Hoy justo me vino la regla así que anémica no estoy. Ya no más miedo a los endoscopios. Endoscopios sean recibidos.

Voy a dejar un comentario escatológico que a lo mejor a algunos guarros de aquí les pueda causar gracia. Una de las cosas más desagradables de ser mujer es menstruar y tener diarrea al mismo tiempo; porque cuando una puja se abre la llave de los dos grifos a la vez y luego para limpiarse está bien jodida la cosa.

Me alegra leerte Tibur. Tener muchas labores que hacer es la mejor forma de aprovechar cada día.

También le pediré a la virgencita por ti


----------



## subvencionados (10 May 2020)

Maledicencia dijo:


> Me cogió una infección estomacal. Fiebre, escalofrios, nauseas y diarrea. De tanto ir a defecar me salió sangre y me asusté. El año pasado tambien sangré pero como mejore rapidisimo y por descuido o cobardía no le di importancia. Lo más probable es que tenga unas hemorroides internas porque a veces siento picor. De adolescente tuve unas hemorroides externas que se me curaron solas y por vergüenza no se lo conté a nadie.
> Casi no como fruta, pocas verduras. Casi siempre estoy estreñida. Mi padre me engreía demasiado dandome los caprichos que yo quería comer de niña y ya estoy pagando las consecuencias de no haberme corregido a mi misma cuando crecí. Desde ahora puras verduras y frutas. Me he alarmado en serio. Que los medicos me introduzcan el endoscopio por el ojete nomás. Ya ni vergüenza siento en pensarlo.



Si no te gusta la fruta ni la verdura tal vez tu cuerpo te está alertando que tienes problemas con la fructosa o con alguna intolerancia alimenticia, debes descartar eso y si es así debes seguir profundizando porque detrás de eso suele haber bacterias o parásitos. 

Análisis de bacterias y parásitos por PCR, tendrás que pagarlo. Recomiendo laboratorios Calderón, lo haces por correo. Y a seguir buscando. Los bichos nos comen.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 May 2020)

Maledicencia dijo:


> Me faltó añadir que de niña usaba los mismos aparatos en las piernas que Forrest Gump porque estaban muy torcidas. A los 6 ya me habian quedado rectitas. Ahora mismo tengo solo una infección estomacal, Tibur. Pero me he acojonado. Hoy justo me vino la regla así que anémica no estoy. Ya no más miedo a los endoscopios. Endoscopios sean recibidos.
> 
> Voy a dejar un comentario escatológico que a lo mejor a algunos guarros de aquí les pueda causar gracia. Una de las cosas más desagradables de ser mujer es menstruar y tener diarrea al mismo tiempo; porque cuando una puja se abre la llave de los dos grifos a la vez y luego para limpiarse está bien jodida la cosa.
> 
> ...






Maledicencia dijo:


> Me cogió una infección estomacal. Fiebre, escalofrios, nauseas y diarrea. De tanto ir a defecar me salió sangre y me asusté. El año pasado tambien sangré pero como mejore rapidisimo y por descuido o cobardía no le di importancia. Lo más probable es que tenga unas hemorroides internas porque a veces siento picor. De adolescente tuve unas hemorroides externas que se me curaron solas y por vergüenza no se lo conté a nadie.
> Casi no como fruta, pocas verduras. Casi siempre estoy estreñida. Mi padre me engreía demasiado dandome los caprichos que yo quería comer de niña y ya estoy pagando las consecuencias de no haberme corregido a mi misma cuando crecí. Desde ahora a consumir muchas verduras y frutas. Me he alarmado en serio. Que los medicos me introduzcan el endoscopio por el ojete con confianza. Ya ni vergüenza siento en pensarlo.



Es facil que sean hemorroides sí. Tus costumbres al lado de las mías han sido bastante sanas, yo he bebido como un cosaco , he fumado como un loco y he comido de todo y mas , de joven sin tiento ni miramiento alguno, luego a partir de los 35 o asi empecé a mirar mucho más todo esto pero vamos que es una lotería, en mi familia han muerto todos practicamente de varios canceres distintos y ninguno, ninguno llevó una vida de malos hábitos, mas bien al reves, comida sana a tope y ningun vicio nadie.

Los endoscopios tampoco me daban miedo, me daba mucho mas pánico quién me pudiese tocar para manejarlo, posiblemente te toque una mujer por eso no temas, la doctora correspondiente se tiró conmigo mas de una hora o asi, lo que ya por si solo daba muy mala espina, voy a contar algo más sobre la endoscopia tambien para comentar lo que ha contado @Me-opongo.

Como digo me tocó una chica muy joven, tardó casi una hora o más ya no recuerdo en terminar conmigo, , luego todo dolorido estuve esperando los resultados 2 horas, hasta que acabaron con todos los demas. lo que me dió todavía mas mala espina jaja, por fin se presentó la doctorcita que parecía mas asustada que nadie y me lo cascó. Me achicharró dieces de pólipos y me dejó frito todo por ahí dentro, la verdad es que entré sin dolor alguno y a partir de ahí empezó y ya no ha parado, me debió liar una buena escabechina, pero como digo no temas, casi todo el mundo sale bien y no se entera de más despues.

Bueno, un saludo y muy buena suerte, ya contarás mas si quieres sobre como te va.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (10 May 2020)

Me alegro que dentro de lo que cabe sigas aquí y espero que durante muchos años más ,fuerza hermano


----------



## cucerulo (10 May 2020)

Tiburcio ¿y cómo se lleva eso de tener la moto parada por confinamiento? ¿Haces escapaditas moteras sin que nadie te vea?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 May 2020)

cucerulo dijo:


> Tiburcio ¿y cómo se lleva eso de tener la moto parada por confinamiento? ¿Haces escapaditas moteras sin que nadie te vea?



Sí, he movido las 2 con tiento varias veces, el miércoles con la de carretera sin cuidado y a partir de ya las montaré cuando me dé la real gana.

A ver si duro otra temporada para sacarles el tuétano, la verdad es que no sé, anoche me veía en la cama sin pijama y me daba hasta miedo, parezco un cadaver practicamente, en los putos huesos estoy .

Que dios reparta suerte.


----------



## Aresti (10 May 2020)

Tiburcio.

¿Cuando fallezcas va a haber esquela en el Correo?

Tengo curiosidad por tu identidad. También por la de adrenalino.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (11 May 2020)

Aresti dijo:


> Tiburcio.
> 
> ¿Cuando fallezcas va a haber esquela en el Correo?
> 
> Tengo curiosidad por tu identidad. También por la de adrenalino.



Si fallezco dejaré un encargo a alguien pa que entre al foro y se despida de mis partes, si me tiro por un barranco os dejaré yo el aviso.


----------



## Aresti (11 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si fallezco dejaré un encargo a alguien pa que entre al foro y se despida de mis partes, si me tiro por un barranco os dejaré yo el aviso.



Lo del barranco, sería en la Punta di Galia????

Me parecería trágico. He conocido al menos media docena de personas que se han tirado por el acantilado. Me parece impactante.


----------



## cucerulo (11 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> si me tiro por un barranco os dejaré yo el aviso.



Si además lo haces en streaming, lo petas. Le haces una propaganda y le das un tráfico a @calopez que hasta nos quita las velas negras a los que navegamos con el adblock activado.


----------



## artemis (14 May 2020)

Un saludo @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia me alero que sigas en lucha...


----------



## XXavier (14 May 2020)

Eres un valiente, Tiburcio... Te mando un abrazo... Es una suerte conocer a personas como tú.


----------



## ACICUETANO (14 May 2020)

Tiburcio un abrazo !!!!


----------



## Chimpu (14 May 2020)

Ánimos y espero te salga bien.


----------



## JAG63 (14 May 2020)

Un abrazo Tiburcio de Medinasidonia. Eres muy grande!


----------



## MellamanPACO_pacomé (14 May 2020)

Yo tuve un linfoma y salí, espero que te recuperes y que sigas tocando los cojones en el foro mucho tiempo.


----------



## Feynman (14 May 2020)

Pues ya ha pasado un año desde que empezó el hilo, y lo que te queda por forear.

Ánimo shur!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (14 May 2020)

MellamanPACO_pacomé dijo:


> Yo tuve un linfoma y salí, espero que te recuperes y que sigas tocando los cojones en el foro mucho tiempo.



Creo que necesito un milagro, ayer la analítica detallada del higadillo cambió muy malamente en conjunto, bueno casi que ni hace falta que me lo digan ya me doy cuenta yo tamién pero bien está corroborar.

Gracias a todos tíos.


----------



## Woden (14 May 2020)

Animo, sigue luchando, pues ni el más sabio conoce el fin de todos los caminos.


----------



## MellamanPACO_pacomé (14 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Creo que necesito un milagro, ayer la analítica detallada del higadillo cambió muy malamente en conjunto, bueno casi que ni hace falta que me lo digan ya me doy cuenta yo tamién pero bien está corroborar.
> 
> Gracias a todos tíos.



Si la Dra. Te quiere dar quimio, dátela, la primera vez es jodida, a mí me dieron 6 y en la primera me quitó el bulto y era enorme, en 10 años han sacado nuevos tratamientos, más efectivos y menos intrusivos, a mí me salvó la vida, se que a otros mata, pero el cancer es una lotería, aumenta tu porcentaje de ganar.


----------



## Barspin (14 May 2020)

Tib, por mi parte la rutilla en moto sigue en pie, puedo bajarme a talaruina de la ruina sin problemas.

Aunque mi ilusión verdadera sería bajar a elda y meterle la cabeza al nini en un cambio de vías, yo lo sujeto y tu le das a la palanca.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (14 May 2020)

MellamanPACO_pacomé dijo:


> Si la Dra. Te quiere dar quimio, dátela, la primera vez es jodida, a mí me dieron 6 y en la primera me quitó el bulto y era enorme, en 10 años han sacado nuevos tratamientos, más efectivos y menos intrusivos, a mí me salvó la vida, se que a otros mata, pero el cancer es una lotería, aumenta tu porcentaje de ganar.



Eres afortunado me alegro que te hayas curado, tuve una tía que tenía lo mismo y a ella le sirvió de muy poco, si hago lo que hago en parte es por lo que he visto a mi alrededor sobre este tema.


----------



## Maledicencia (5 Jun 2020)

Wait9 dijo:


> Un imbécil al que no conocía nadie se ha inventado un cáncer "que lo va a matar ya" y se tira años con la película mientras cien escorias amorales que se comportan como ratas todo el tiempo, usan su pánico a la muerte (pánico a pagar la gigantesca montaña de inmoralidades que cometen sin parar) para demostrar lo "buenas personas que son" dedicando tres segundos a soltar frasecitas de buenas intenciones a alguien que conocen de nada, a alguien que puede ser la persona más despreciable imaginable, o alguien que se lo inventa todo. A aplaudir lo valioso no dedican un segundo porque les mata de envidia. A criticar inmoralidades ajenas no dedican un segundo porque les resta thankitos.
> 
> Me cago en todos vosotros y en vuestras familias. Todo el mal que hay en el mundo es por culpa de ratas amorales autoengañándose como vosotros.



Qué lástima me das y lo digo de corazón. Que tú seas incapaz de sentir empatía genuina por ningún ser humano, no quiere decir que todos seamos iguales a ti.

Somos seres humanos que amamos, sufrimos, gozamos y también tememos. El miedo no denigra nuestra experiencia, el miedo a perder es natural, ¿la muerte como castigo? ¿Qué mentalidad de fusilador tienes? Todos sabemos que la muerte es nuestro destino final y le tememos porque tememos perder lo que somos o sentimos que somos hasta ese momento. El miedo es natural, como tambien es natural aprender a sobrellevar o aceptar.

La vida es como te la tomes. La realidad de este pedacito de universo infinito que nos ha tocado a cada uno, adquiere sentido con nuestras percepciones particulares. Si el odio y la envidia que siente la gente son reales, ten por seguro que también lo son el amor y la compasión. Tú decides que camino quieres elegir.

Y si no nos queda nada más que partir de este mundo por una enfermedad terminal hay que verle el mejor lado. Se nos da la oportunidad de prepararnos y de despedirnos. De apreciar la vida como nunca antes lo hicimos y de valorar cada momento.

Hace un mes vi por Netflix una telenovela coreana llamada "Veinte otra vez", sobre una ama de casa cuarentona que era diagnosticada por error con cáncer terminal y decide vivir sus últimos meses como estudiante universitaria; estudiando, saliendo a bailar, haciendo amigos, yendo a pasear. Todas las cosas que no pudo hacer por embarazarse y casarse de adolescente. Hay una reflexión muy interesante que se plantea: sobre que así como hay un "buen vivir", también hay un "buen morir" y que tenemos la oportunidad de decidirlo.

Los primeros 3 o 4 capítulos de la telenovela son bastante buenos, pero luego comienza a tornarse aburrida y a ser la típica comedia romántica, pero ese inicio me dejó una gran lección de vida.



También encontré este artículo.
Mi novia padece un cáncer terminal, pero aun así me siento afortunado

Con esa mentalidad que demuestras no solamente no disfrutas del bien vivir actualmente con tu pobreza de espíritu, sino que con todo el odio y frustración interna que guardas, y con la que te envenenas diariamente, te estás comprando el boleto en primera fila al mal morir. Todo el mal que hay en este mundo viene de personas que piensan como tú.


----------



## Maledicencia (5 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Eres afortunado me alegro que te hayas curado, tuve una tía que tenía lo mismo y a ella le sirvió de muy poco, si hago lo que hago en parte es por lo que he visto a mi alrededor sobre este tema.



Tiburcio, mientras el final no nos llegue seguimos vivos. Intenta pasar este tiempo del mejor modo posible. Si nos tenemos que ir pronto, lo haremos de la mejor manera posible. Si tienes la oportunidad de estar rodeado de tus seres queridos, entonces intenta dar la mejor versión de ti hasta el final. Si estás solo, que sepas que aquí estamos personas a las que has llegado al corazón. Tu historia me ha servido para replantearme mi vida.

Lo mío se ha complicado tambien. Estoy casada con un español pero vivo en Latinoamérica y por estos lares el sistema de salud es un completo desastre y más con la pandemia. Vivimos tiempos dificiles, pero si nos tiene que agarrar la Parca que nos agarre en paz sin llevarnos rencores, deudas morales ni conflictos con nada ni nadie. Si tenemos que despedirnos lo vamos a hacer de la manera más honorable posible.

Al final todos somos como gotas en la inmensidad del mar infinito. De allí salimos y allá retornamos.


----------



## Tartufo (5 Jun 2020)

Hay que lidiar con lo que toque desgraciadamente es algo jodido pero para alante porque es lo que hay que hacer tirar para adelante hasta el día que la palmes como todos venga mucho ánimo y fuerza espero que consigas remisión pronto

Si te quieren dar quimio es que hay esperanza lo jodido sería que no te diera opción a tratamiento


----------



## Maledicencia (5 Jun 2020)

subvencionados dijo:


> Si no te gusta la fruta ni la verdura tal vez tu cuerpo te está alertando que tienes problemas con la fructosa o con alguna intolerancia alimenticia, debes descartar eso y si es así debes seguir profundizando porque detrás de eso suele haber bacterias o parásitos.
> 
> Análisis de bacterias y parásitos por PCR, tendrás que pagarlo. Recomiendo laboratorios Calderón, lo haces por correo. Y a seguir buscando. Los bichos nos comen.



Sí, ya desde hace unos meses voy incorporando frutas a mi dieta. También dejé de tomar leche. Estoy comenzando a comer más verduras. Antes solía caminar pero con el confinamiento ya no puedo hacerlo. Este encierro me ha deteriorado bastante emocional y físicamente. Sé que no soy la unica que sufre y que otras personas la están pasando peor, así que seguiré luchando.

Gracias por tu recomendación pero soy latina, nací en Colombia y por el trabajo de ventas textiles de mi padre llegué a Perú a los 14 años. Estudié y mientras empezaba en el mundo laboral, conoci a un español con el cual me casé y así conocí este foro. La situación de Sudamérica es un desastre sanitario. Estoy yo misma buscando contacto con gastroenterologos de mi zona. Mi padre tampoco anda muy bien en sus negocios desde hace años y es diabético. Creo que si se confirma lo que temo también se lo voy a esconder a él.


----------



## Maledicencia (5 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Motivos posibles, no sé , lo que si sé es que en mi familia ya van 6 caídos por lo mismo.



En mi familia directa no recuerdo alguno. Por lo que sé mi abuela materna murió de cirrosis a los 65 años. La madre de mi padre falleció algo más joven y no sé de qué, probablemente cáncer, pero ninguno de mis tíos o primos ha padecido de este mal. Más bien la diabetes sí que se ha llevado a unos dos o tres familiares.


----------



## subvencionados (6 Jun 2020)

Maledicencia dijo:


> Sí, ya desde hace unos meses voy incorporando frutas a mi dieta. También dejé de tomar leche. Estoy comenzando a comer más verduras. Antes solía caminar pero con el confinamiento ya no puedo hacerlo. Este encierro me ha deteriorado bastante emocional y físicamente. Sé que no soy la unica que sufre y que otras personas la están pasando peor, así que seguiré luchando.
> 
> Gracias por tu recomendación pero soy latina, nací en Colombia y por el trabajo de ventas textiles de mi padre llegué a Perú a los 14 años. Estudié y mientras empezaba en el mundo laboral, conoci a un español con el cual me casé y así conocí este foro. La situación de Sudamérica es un desastre sanitario. Estoy yo misma buscando contacto con gastroenterologos de mi zona. Mi padre tampoco anda muy bien en sus negocios desde hace años y es diabético. Creo que si se confirma lo que temo también se lo voy a esconder a él.



En España tenemos uno de los mejores grupos de facebook en lengua española que trata de todos estos temas. Liderado por un médico, se está convirtiendo en referente mundial en cuanto al estudio, la investigación y el ensayo de terapias relacionadas con la biota, análisis de intolerancias, problemas mentales relacionados con la biota intestinal y de todo un montón de exo-síntomas digestivos desde piel hasta lo imaginable relacionado con nuestro sistema interno a nivel digestivo.

Lee lo que se publica ahí. Hay muchas cosas que solo se pueden ir haciendo en España, pero hay mucha gente de Sudamérica que está en el grupo y van también haciendo análisis y propagando cada vez más este tipo de información. Creo que te puede ayudar bastante, tanto la lectura, como el uso de la lupa del grupo para ir buscando cosas, síntomas, médicos, etc... que ya está explicado en el grupo, así como en el canal de youtube que se ha elaborado para explicar todos estos problemas.

Lee y ve aprendiendo poco a poco. Nuestra salud física y mental está en ese conjunto de bichitos que tenemos en el intestino, en el ph regulador de nuestro estómago, en las bacterias intestinales que nos pueden estar jodiendo bien como la helicobácter que es extremadamente jodida y el estrés es una de sus fuentes alimenticias, la histaminosis, las intolerancias, los parásitos y todas las enfermedades que producen a todos los niveles, el SIBO o crecimiento bacteriano en el intestino delgado, etc....

Espero que te sirva

Un saludo

Intolerancia a la fructosa/sorbitol/lactosa/dao (Gluten,SIBO,PARÁSITOS)


----------



## Maybe (6 Jun 2020)

Hola Tibur! Cómo vas?

Creo que también eres fan del paco-mundo, así que te dejo esta foto de juguetes paquísimos que he sacado en casa de mis padres:



Molan, eh? 

Sigue cuidándote, un beso.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jun 2020)

Yo soy débil y no quiero pensarlo, porque mi vida ha sido un desperdicio, y lo veo venir. Entiendo perfectamente todo porque lo he visto directamente, he cuidado de ellos, y yo mismo he estado en hospitales demasiado. Los golpes vienen, y el que no lo tenga que lo espere. Irracionales, sin sentido, de repente el mundo cae encima tuya, en minutos, en unas palabras.

Por eso nos evadimos con cualquier tontería. Yo reconozco que no hago más que evadirme en la vida. Hacer el gilipollas.

Allá va una rola sobre todo esto. Por mucho que digan aquí en el foro que nos vamos solos, se lleva mejor en banda, rodeado por tu banda. O tu familia si es buena. No hay comparación.


----------



## Maledicencia (6 Jun 2020)

subvencionados dijo:


> En España tenemos uno de los mejores grupos de facebook en lengua española que trata de todos estos temas. Liderado por un médico, se está convirtiendo en referente mundial en cuanto al estudio, la investigación y el ensayo de terapias relacionadas con la biota, análisis de intolerancias, problemas mentales relacionados con la biota intestinal y de todo un montón de exo-síntomas digestivos desde piel hasta lo imaginable relacionado con nuestro sistema interno a nivel digestivo.
> 
> Lee lo que se publica ahí. Hay muchas cosas que solo se pueden ir haciendo en España, pero hay mucha gente de Sudamérica que está en el grupo y van también haciendo análisis y propagando cada vez más este tipo de información. Creo que te puede ayudar bastante, tanto la lectura, como el uso de la lupa del grupo para ir buscando cosas, síntomas, médicos, etc... que ya está explicado en el grupo, así como en el canal de youtube que se ha elaborado para explicar todos estos problemas.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## Digamelon (6 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio te queremos, Tiburcio quédateeeeee!


----------



## Manufacturer (6 Jun 2020)

Mucho ánimo amigo, espero y deseo de corazón que te pongas bien. Sea o no realista, ese es mi deseo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (6 Jun 2020)

Buenas, tremendos vuestros mensajes todos, los tengo que leer detenidamente por que ahora no tengo tiempo, voy a mover la amoto que se oxida.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (7 Jun 2020)

subvencionados dijo:


> En España tenemos uno de los mejores grupos de facebook en lengua española que trata de todos estos temas. Liderado por un médico, se está convirtiendo en referente mundial en cuanto al estudio, la investigación y el ensayo de terapias relacionadas con la biota, análisis de intolerancias, problemas mentales relacionados con la biota intestinal y de todo un montón de exo-síntomas digestivos desde piel hasta lo imaginable relacionado con nuestro sistema interno a nivel digestivo.
> 
> Lee lo que se publica ahí. Hay muchas cosas que solo se pueden ir haciendo en España, pero hay mucha gente de Sudamérica que está en el grupo y van también haciendo análisis y propagando cada vez más este tipo de información. Creo que te puede ayudar bastante, tanto la lectura, como el uso de la lupa del grupo para ir buscando cosas, síntomas, médicos, etc... que ya está explicado en el grupo, así como en el canal de youtube que se ha elaborado para explicar todos estos problemas.
> 
> ...




Histaminas.

Todo es y son candidas.

el Alzheimer está causado por una invasión masiva de hongos (probablemente Candida Albicans)


Asthar


----------



## Maledicencia (9 Jun 2020)




----------



## Ashtar Sheran (15 Jun 2020)

Maledicencia dijo:


>




Mira que bien. uno que viene a darte animos.

Asthar


----------



## Maledicencia (15 Jun 2020)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Mira que bien. uno que viene a darte animos.
> 
> Asthar



A veces nos pegamos demasiado a la vida y eso es lo que nos hace daño. Claro que hay que tener esperanzas, pero también hay que estar abiertos a la otra opción. Es un error negar la posibilidad del curso mortal. Después de todo, somos seres vivos y morimos. Aceptar a la muerte como el curso natural de la vida es hasta más saludable. Cuanto más le temes a la muerte más sufres y te angustias.

Hace poco conocí el canal de dos hermanas mexicanas llamadas Gisela y Diana que viajaban por el mundo,





Double Trouble en Corea

ambas luego de perder a su madre por el cáncer habían decidido dedicar su vida a viajar y terminaron asentándose en Corea un tiempo. Con 32 años una de ellas, Diana, fue diagnosticada con cáncer de esófago estadio III, estuvo como dos años batallando hasta que descubrieron que la metástasis había llegado al cerebro y le dieron unos meses de vida. Los últimos meses de vida de Diana, la pasó junto a su hermana y se fue tranquila.

_Jessica Martínez_

_Es increíble cómo la sociedad se niega a aceptar la muerte como tal, veo muchos de sus comentarios y todos dicen: "prueben esto, prueben aquello, los hongos!.." Están todos empecinados en curar y dado el momento en que se encuentra Diana, eso ya pierde importancia. La gente está empecinada en curar y en que se produzca un milagro, todo para evitar la muerte ¿Tanto la tememos los seres humanos? Somos seres finitos, y la muerte es quizás la experiencia más transcendental en la que nos veremos en un momento de nuestras vidas. 

¿Saben qué son los cuidados paliativos? Es quizá una de las áreas más bonitas de la sanidad, se trata de cuidar, de apoyar tanto al paciente como al cuidador, de escuchar las preocupaciones de ambos, de hacer todo lo posible para que esa persona que se encuentra a punto de vivir esa gran experiencia, como es la muerte, no sufra dolor y la reciba sin miedo y la viva como lo que es, la gran última experiencia. Diana y Gis, me alegra ver la gran actitud que tienen ante esta situación, soy enfermera y en un futuro médico, esperemos, y aunque nunca había comentado, hoy me ha hervido la sangre al ver la ignorancia de algunas persona. 

En cuestión de religión, no me entrometo, porque cada quien tiene su modo de sacar fortaleza, y hay que respetarlo... No obstante, me gustaría conseguir que alguno de ustedes que lea este comentario reflexione sobre la muerte, como algo natural de nuestro ciclo vital, y no como algo tabú y sobrenatural, y algo que se debe evitar por todos los medios. 

Todo mi apoyo va para ustedes Diana y Gis. Las quiero mucho, y gracias por todas las risas que me han hecho sacar con sus vídeos._


Estuve presente en los últimos días de mi abuelo que falleció de complicaciones de la diabetes en una clínica rodeado de sus hijos y nietos. Unos días antes de su deceso, miraba a su alrededor con ojos de niño pequeño, pensábamos que se había quebrado mentalmente, quizás fue así: su mente flotaba sin noción del tiempo y el espacio, parecía no reconocernos y miraba a todos lados como si fuera la primera vez que veía al mundo. Pero unas horas antes de expirar fuimos testigos de que su faz se iluminó, volvió a la lucidez y sus últimas palabras fueron "Los quise a todos y estoy orgulloso de ustedes. Me siento tranquilo", se fue apagando y se quedó dormido.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (15 Jun 2020)

Maledicencia dijo:


> A veces nos pegamos demasiado a la vida y eso es lo que nos hace daño. Claro que hay que tener esperanzas, pero también hay que estar abiertos a la otra opción. Es un error negar la posibilidad del curso mortal. Después de todo, somos seres vivos y morimos. Aceptar a la muerte como el curso natural de la vida es hasta más saludable. Cuanto más le temes a la muerte más sufres y te angustias.
> 
> Hace poco conocí el canal de dos hermanas mexicanas llamadas Gisela y Diana que viajaban por el mundo,
> 
> ...



Que si mujer. Pero es que con los consejos que le hemos dao al Tiburcio y la energia que le hemos mandado, este no se muere ni a pesar de la kimio y la radio. 

Asthar


----------



## Long (15 Jun 2020)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Que si mujer. Pero es que con los consejos que le hemos dao al Tiburcio y la energia que le hemos mandado, este no se muere ni a pesar de la kimio y la radio.
> 
> Asthar



Prepárate para lo que estè por llegar, sea lo que sea, eso nadie lo sabe.
Si decides darte químio, toma champiñón del sol, es una seta muy útil para levantar el sistema inmune, si quieres información al respecto mándame un privado, también te puedo dar referencias de buenos médicos formados pero que practican la medicina alternativa.
Es lo único que se me ocurre para echarte una mano.
Recuerda que no estàs sólo, todos vamos a pasar por ese trance.
Mucha fuerza.


----------



## Maledicencia (15 Jun 2020)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Que si mujer. Pero es que con los consejos que le hemos dao al Tiburcio y la energia que le hemos mandado, este no se muere ni a pesar de la kimio y la radio.
> 
> Asthar



Lo sé. Hay que vivir la vida como si fuera el último día de tu vida. Solo existe el presente en el momento, el futuro y el pasado no existen. Hay que disfrutarla hasta el último. Pero lo que he aprendido durante mi vida es que hay que estar preparados para todo. Incluyendo ese "último". Te libera de un gran peso de encima. Deseo que sea feliz hasta el final, ya sea este mañana o dentro de 20 años.


----------



## RAFA MORA (15 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



Hola amigo.

Doy por casualidad con este hilo. 

Veo que casi te dabas por muerto 
y llevas un año ya dando guerra.

Me alegro muchísimo.

En muy pocos años, 
el cáncer fulminó a varios 
miembros de mi familia.

Es algo terrible. 

Solo quiero animarte 
y decirte que la vida 
no es para tomársela muy en serio.

Dices que has disfrutado 
y bebido como un cosaco.

Eso está bien.

Ojalá todo esto se pase 
pronto y dures muchísimos 
años. Y que seas muy feliz.


Mucho ánimo amigo!!!


----------



## Capote (26 Jun 2020)

Sospecho que tengo lo mismo y me cago del miedo. Para empeorar la situación estoy en proceso de divorcio y endeudado. ¿Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir cianuro a un precio asequible?


----------



## CaCO3 (26 Jun 2020)

Tibur sigue vivo. ¡Larga vida a Tibur!


----------



## artemis (26 Jun 2020)

Buenas @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia como vas?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Jun 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Buenas @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia como vas?



No lo sé ni yó, no se lo que decir ahora mismo.Lo siento.


----------



## ACICUETANO (26 Jun 2020)

@Tiburcio de Medinasidonia Un abrazo grande!!


----------



## cucerulo (26 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> No lo sé ni yó, no se lo que decir ahora mismo.Lo siento.



Tibur, viendo tu avatar podemos montar aquí un movimiento "espontáneo" burbujil a ver si nos dan paguitas para vicios y eso...


----------



## artemis (26 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> No lo sé ni yó, no se lo que decir ahora mismo.Lo siento.



Animo Tibur, no dudes de atiborrarte a codeina si hace falta, la cuestión es no pasarlo mal... Un abrazo


----------



## Cazarr (26 Jun 2020)

Maledicencia dijo:


> Estuve presente en los últimos días de mi abuelo que falleció de complicaciones de la diabetes en una clínica rodeado de sus hijos y nietos. Unos días antes de su deceso, miraba a su alrededor con ojos de niño pequeño, pensábamos que se había quebrado mentalmente, quizás fue así: su mente flotaba sin noción del tiempo y el espacio, parecía no reconocernos y miraba a todos lados como si fuera la primera vez que veía al mundo. Pero unas horas antes de expirar fuimos testigos de que su faz se iluminó, volvió a la lucidez y sus últimas palabras fueron "Los quise a todos y estoy orgulloso de ustedes. Me siento tranquilo", se fue apagando y se quedó dormido.



Muy bonito. Pero si se te hubiera muerto en los brazos, desesperado por seguir respirando y sin poder hacer tú nada por evitarlo no tendrías un concepto tan emotivo de algo tremendamente cruel.


----------



## artemis (20 Jul 2020)

Buenas @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia veo que sigues dando guerra.... saludos y fuerza


----------



## tovarovsky (20 Jul 2020)

STEVE JOBS ESTA MEJOR DONDE ESTA, CRIANDO MALVAS. LA PENA ES QUE NO LE ACOMPAÑA OTRO GRANDE ENTRE LOS GRANDES... KILL GATES


----------



## Narwhal (7 Ago 2020)

Qué tal llevas el verano Tibur??
Hay sintomatología o te respeta el puto bicho?? Sigues con la cetogénica o comes con libertad??


----------



## Renegato (25 Ago 2020)

Leyendo lo de spiriman me he acordado de este hilo, sigue el forero vivo? Espero que sí y siga foreando por muchos años


----------



## OYeah (25 Ago 2020)

Renegato dijo:


> Leyendo lo de spiriman me he acordado de este hilo, sigue el forero vivo? Espero que sí y siga foreando por muchos años




Si, le sigo un poco y sigue por aqui.

Este nos entierra a todos, ya vereis.

El Rivera o comico ese se ha curado.


----------



## otelo (22 Sep 2020)

@Tiburcio de Medinasidonia 

Tiburcio, cuéntanos algo, ¿cómo vas? Somo muchos los que te seguimos y estamos preocupados.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (22 Sep 2020)

Sobrevivo a base de morfina, si un día se acaba me pego un tiro por que cuando el hijodeputa del bicho muerde me puedo pasar un día entero retorcido, y hay veces que ni morfina ni nada. Estoy como un puto esqueleto, ahora en unrato vienen a por la moto por que ya no me hago con ella en condiciones, la vendo, con eso os digo bastante, no tengo masa muscular alguna y ni gota de grasa y eso que comer es lo unico que hago bien, no me corto , pero veo que ya no voy a engordar nunca y las fuerzas desaparecen poco a poco, parece mentira experimentarlo en uno mismo puta vida.

No cuento casi nada por que dar a conocer las miserias de uno no me gusta. Sé lo que hay, la cosa va avanzando y cualquier día el hígado , o los riñones, o el pancreas, o lo que sea fallarán y ahí se acabó lo que se daba.

Aqui me entretengo a ratos, gracias por preguntar y os deseo buena salud.


----------



## malibux (22 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Sobrevivo a base de morfina, si un día se acaba me pego un tiro por que cuando el hijodeputa del bicho muerde me puedo pasar un día entero retorcido, y hay veces que ni morfina ni nada. Estoy como un puto esqueleto, ahora en unrato vienen a por la moto por que ya no me hago con ella en condiciones, la vendo, con eso os digo bastante, no tengo masa muscular alguna y ni gota de grasa y eso que comer es lo unico que hago bien, no me corto , pero veo que ya no voy a engordar nunca y las fuerzas desaparecen poco a poco, parece mentira experimentarlo en uno mismo puta vida.
> 
> No cuento casi nada por que dar a conocer las miserias de uno no me gusta. Sé lo que hay, la cosa va avanzando y cualquier día el hígado , o los riñones, o el pancreas, o lo que sea fallarán y ahí se acabó lo que se daba.
> 
> Aqui me entretengo a ratos, gracias por preguntar y os deseo buena salud.



Joder...el que tengas esa "lucidez" y esa especie de calma, también es muy importante. Aunque siempre hay miedos en una situación así.
Espero que tengas apoyo a tu alrededor y que recuerdes y disfrutes de todos los grandes momentos que habrás vivido. 
Un abrazo y que tengas los menores dolores posibles


----------



## el melo (22 Sep 2020)

Joder, ánimos y a seguir luchando tio, sorprende tu entereza, de corazon te lo digo


----------



## artemis (22 Sep 2020)

Muchas fuerza Tibur, que sea lo mas leve posible... y tengas cosas con las que entretenerte, me imagino el golpe que habrá sido vender la burra... mucho animo


----------



## Cazarr (22 Sep 2020)

Molon labe, amigo.

Siempre.


----------



## Woden (22 Sep 2020)

Fuerza y mucho ánimo.


----------



## ACICUETANO (22 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Sobrevivo a base de morfina, si un día se acaba me pego un tiro por que cuando el hijodeputa del bicho muerde me puedo pasar un día entero retorcido, y hay veces que ni morfina ni nada. Estoy como un puto esqueleto, ahora en unrato vienen a por la moto por que ya no me hago con ella en condiciones, la vendo, con eso os digo bastante, no tengo masa muscular alguna y ni gota de grasa y eso que comer es lo unico que hago bien, no me corto , pero veo que ya no voy a engordar nunca y las fuerzas desaparecen poco a poco, parece mentira experimentarlo en uno mismo puta vida.
> 
> No cuento casi nada por que dar a conocer las miserias de uno no me gusta. Sé lo que hay, la cosa va avanzando y cualquier día el hígado , o los riñones, o el pancreas, o lo que sea fallarán y ahí se acabó lo que se daba.
> 
> Aqui me entretengo a ratos, gracias por preguntar y os deseo buena salud.



Un enorme abrazo


----------



## Gorkako (22 Sep 2020)

Tibur es el momento de ponerse como la moñoño... Coca/Cristal y petas...


----------



## walda (22 Sep 2020)

Bebe café, amigo Tibur





Spoiler: Estudio de JAMA Oncology



*El café mejora la supervivencia en cáncer de colon metastásico
Un estudio de «JAMA Oncology» muestra que los participantes que bebían de dos a tres tazas de café al día tenían un menor riesgo de muerte y progresión de este tipo de cáncer en comparación con los que no consumían café*

Tomar dos o tres tazas de café al día se asocia con una mayor supervivencia en pacientes con cáncer colorrectal metastásico, además de un menor riesgo de que el cáncer progrese, señala un estudio publicado en «JAMA Oncology».

Los hallazgos, basados en datos de un gran estudio, son similares a estudios anteriores que muestran una relación entre el consumo regular de café y mejores resultados en pacientes con cáncer colorrectal no metastásico.

Los investigadores han visto que de 1.171 pacientes tratados por cáncer colorrectal metastásico, los que informaron haber consumido de dos a tres tazas de café al día tenían más probabilidades de vivir más y tenían más tiempo antes de que su enfermedad empeorara que los que no bebían café . Los participantes que bebieron grandes cantidades de café, más de cuatro tazas al día, tuvieron un beneficio aún mayor. Los beneficios se obtenían tanto con café con cafeína como descafeinado.

Los hallazgos permitieron a los investigadores establecer una asociación, pero no una relación de causa y efecto, entre el consumo de café y la reducción del riesgo de progresión del cáncer y muerte entre los participantes del estudio.

*Los beneficios se obtenían tanto con café con cafeína como descafeinado.*

El estudio no proporciona suficientes motivos para recomendar el consumo de café diario, o el aumento en su ingesta, a las personas con cáncer colorrectal avanzado o metastásico, dicen los investigadores.

«Se sabe que algunos compuestos del café tienen propiedades antioxidantes, antiinflamatorias y otras que pueden ser activas contra el cáncer», asegura Chen Yuan, del Instituto Dana-Farber, coautor del estudio con Christopher Mackintosh, de la Escuela de Medicina de Mayo Clinic (EE.UU.). «Los estudios epidemiológicos han encontrado que una mayor ingesta de café se asoció con una mejor supervivencia en pacientes con cáncer de colon en etapa 3, pero no se conoce la relación entre el consumo de café y la supervivencia en pacientes con formas metastásicas de la enfermedad».

*Aquellos que consumieron más de cuatro tazas por día tuvieron un beneficio aún mayor.*

El trabajo se basó en datos del estudio Alliance / SWOG 80405, un ensayo clínico de fase III que compara la adición de los medicamentos cetuximab y / o bevacizumab a la quimioterapia estándar en pacientes con cáncer colorrectal metastásico, localmente avanzado o no tratado previamente. Como parte del ensayo, los participantes informaron su ingesta dietética, incluido el consumo de café, en un cuestionario en el momento de la inscripción. Los investigadores correlacionaron estos datos con información sobre el curso del cáncer después del tratamiento.

Descubrieron que los participantes que bebían de dos a tres tazas de café al día tenían un menor riesgo de muerte y progresión del cáncer en comparación con los que no bebían café. Aquellos que consumieron más de cuatro tazas por día tuvieron un beneficio aún mayor.

«Aunque es prematuro recomendar una alta ingesta de café como tratamiento potencial para el cáncer colorrectal, nuestro estudio sugiere que beber café no es dañino y puede ser potencialmente beneficioso», señala Kimmie Ng, autora principal de el estudio.


----------



## Vosk (22 Sep 2020)

Mucho ánimo Don Tiburcio, es ustec un ejemplo de cojones y gallardía.


----------



## Hermenauta (22 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> os deseo buena salud.



Muchas gracias y mucho animo.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (22 Sep 2020)

Mis más sinceros ánimos y fuerza, jerido hamijo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Sep 2020)

Un abrazo muy grande, ten esperanza porque ya sabes, mientras hay vida ...


----------



## Narwhal (22 Sep 2020)

Un abrazo forero. Y sigue sin perder el humor.


----------



## punkers22 (22 Sep 2020)

Un fuerte abrazo Tibur. Mucho ánimo


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Sep 2020)

Joder, Tiburcio, qué cojonacos te gastas. 
Espero que te encuentres lo mejor posible y que sigas foreando mucho tiempo. 
Animo y un abrazo grandísimo.


----------



## LostSouls (22 Sep 2020)

Mucho ánimo que cojones no te faltan!! Sé fuerte hasta el final, quizás sea el principio de algo mejor!!


----------



## OYeah (22 Sep 2020)

Un ejemplo para todos.


----------



## proximo (22 Sep 2020)

Me quito el sombrero ante este valiente. Espero que la Diosa fortuna esté contigo y el bicho revierta. Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## calzonazos (22 Sep 2020)

No has pensado en inmolarte y llevarte a perro sanchez? 

Es broma policia de delitos telematicos mi firma ya lo dice


----------



## EXTOUAREG (22 Sep 2020)

El testimonio de Tiburcio es útil para recordarnos que estamos aquí de paso, que cualquier día nos puede tocar la llamada de la parca y que hay que disfrutar el día presente como si no hubiera un mañana.

No sé si debo desearte mejoría pero te deseo ausencia de sufrimiento físico y psicológico y yo como creyente te deseo estés en paz con Dios.


----------



## OYeah (22 Sep 2020)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> El testimonio de Tiburcio es útil para recordarnos que estamos aquí de paso, que cualquier día nos puede tocar la llamada de la parca y que hay que disfrutar el día presente como si no hubiera un mañana.
> 
> No sé si debo desearte mejoría pero te deseo ausencia de sufrimiento físico y psicológico y yo como creyente te deseo estés en paz con Dios.




Este hilo es quizá el más importante que tiene y ha tenido Burbuja.

Todo el mundo perdiendo la salud por el índice Nikkei o los pisos en Idealista o lo que hace o deja de hacer un político cualquiera y mientras la vida va pasando y la enfermedad acercándose. Que si hay que ser programador que si hay que ser funcionario. Que si las mujeres son malas o malísimas.

Lo que hay que hacer es relajarse y disfrutar la vida y salud que tenemos, porque nadie, ni Trump ni Putin ni Ortega Smith, tienen ningún control auténtico sobre ello.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (22 Sep 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Este hilo es quizá el más importante que tiene y ha tenido Burbuja.
> 
> Todo el mundo perdiendo la salud por el índice Nikkei o los pisos en Idealista o lo que hace o deja de hacer un político cualquiera y mientras la vida va pasando y la enfermedad acercándose. Que si hay que ser programador que si hay que ser funcionario. Que si las mujeres son malas o malísimas.
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es relajarse y disfrutar la vida y salud que tenemos, porque nadie, ni Trump ni Putin ni Ortega Smith, tienen ningún control auténtico sobre ello.



Ni Pablo Iglesias ni el Fraudillo tampoco tienen control sobre nadie aunque estén causando muchos muertos y sufrimiento con su gestión criminal.


----------



## OYeah (22 Sep 2020)

Otra cosa es que algunos cobardes como yo y en el fondo todo el foro nos pongamos a hablar como loros para no escuchar esa verdad que nos espanta: estamos de paso y el tiempo vuela.


----------



## OYeah (22 Sep 2020)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Ni Pablo Iglesias ni el Fraudillo tampoco tienen control sobre nadie aunque estén causando muchos muertos y sufrimiento con su gestión criminal.



Aqui en UK va a haber segundo confinamiento. No seais cerriles, nadie lo ha hecho bien excepto quizás los asiáticos.

Sois muy cansinos. Anda que no hay cosas por las que criticar a esos dos, y vosotros siempre a lo mismo. Ortega Smith o Abascal no lo hubieran hecho mucho mejor, en eso va mi dinero.


----------



## OYeah (22 Sep 2020)

Una cosa si me gustaria, a ver si es posible:

Tal y como veo este foro ahora mismo, me temo que el hilo si falta Tibur acabe en cualquier lado. Esto ya es una casa de putas y Calopez la madame. 

Si fuera posible preservar el hilo de que acabara tratado como cualquier otro, ya ahi se ganaria unos puntos decisivos el foro respecto a la demás morralla de Internet.

A ver si algún moderador de estos modernos que llevan el foro ahora tiene la decencia de tratarlo bien cuando Tibur decida chaparlo. Muchos hilos se perdieron con el cambio de formato hace dos años.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (22 Sep 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Otra cosa es que algunos cobardes como yo y en el fondo todo el foro nos pongamos a hablar como loros para no escuchar esa verdad que nos espanta: estamos de paso y el tiempo vuela.



No soy de esos, soy consciente de mi propia muerte cada día, soy consciente de que moriré, pero tampoco vivo como un pueril progre ateo q cree que esto es todo lo que tenemos. 

El tiempo vuela si no lo aprovechas, pero si disfrutas el tiempo y el ahora cada día es infinito es sabiduría y anécdotas excitantes que recordar al final de cada jornada.

Tiburcio es de esos, con su moto ha disfrutado todo lo que ha podido.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (22 Sep 2020)

Me gustaría de verdad que te recuperaras Tiburcio, pareces buen hombre. Y si no puede ser, mi deseo es que lo afrontes consciente, con serenidad y fortaleza, acompañado de tus seres queridos y sin dolor. Al fin y al cabo todos pasaremos por ahi, ese será nuestro ultimo acto en este mundo, pues hagámoslo dignamente. Y sí resulta que te cruzas con Dios dile a que a ver si atiende y arregla su creacion, que al paso que vamos aqui no queda ni el tato. Un abrazo.


----------



## Cliff Unger (22 Sep 2020)

No te conozco de nada, pero mientras escribo esto te deseo con todas mis fuerzas que salgas de esta. Verás como todo quedará en un mal trago.

Ánimo!


----------



## NoRTH (22 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Sobrevivo a base de morfina, si un día se acaba me pego un tiro por que cuando el hijodeputa del bicho muerde me puedo pasar un día entero retorcido, y hay veces que ni morfina ni nada. Estoy como un puto esqueleto, ahora en unrato vienen a por la moto por que ya no me hago con ella en condiciones, la vendo, con eso os digo bastante, no tengo masa muscular alguna y ni gota de grasa y eso que comer es lo unico que hago bien, no me corto , pero veo que ya no voy a engordar nunca y las fuerzas desaparecen poco a poco, parece mentira experimentarlo en uno mismo puta vida.
> 
> No cuento casi nada por que dar a conocer las miserias de uno no me gusta. Sé lo que hay, la cosa va avanzando y cualquier día el hígado , o los riñones, o el pancreas, o lo que sea fallarán y ahí se acabó lo que se daba.
> 
> Aqui me entretengo a ratos, gracias por preguntar y os deseo buena salud.



Fuerza y Honor!!


----------



## cucerulo (22 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio, ¿te has planteado dedicarte a pedir créditos, créditos rápidos, comprar un montón de cosas y dejar el pufo como está mandado? Un burbujo de pro ni se lo pensaria, toda una despedida a lo grande...


----------



## fyahball (22 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Sobrevivo a base de morfina, si un día se acaba me pego un tiro por que cuando el hijodeputa del bicho muerde me puedo pasar un día entero retorcido, y hay veces que ni morfina ni nada. Estoy como un puto esqueleto, ahora en unrato vienen a por la moto por que ya no me hago con ella en condiciones, la vendo, con eso os digo bastante, no tengo masa muscular alguna y ni gota de grasa y eso que comer es lo unico que hago bien, no me corto , pero veo que ya no voy a engordar nunca y las fuerzas desaparecen poco a poco, parece mentira experimentarlo en uno mismo puta vida.
> 
> No cuento casi nada por que dar a conocer las miserias de uno no me gusta. Sé lo que hay, la cosa va avanzando y cualquier día el hígado , o los riñones, o el pancreas, o lo que sea fallarán y ahí se acabó lo que se daba.
> 
> Aqui me entretengo a ratos, gracias por preguntar y os deseo buena salud.



La muerte no es el final!

Honor!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (22 Sep 2020)

Me hacéis llorar cabrones, sois grandes todos.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Sep 2020)

Mariano cavron...


----------



## Sir Connor (22 Sep 2020)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Ni Pablo Iglesias ni el Fraudillo tampoco tienen control sobre nadie aunque estén causando muchos muertos y sufrimiento con su gestión criminal.



Ya has lanzado tu discurso ? ale pues a la corrida de toros a ver como torturan animales...


----------



## NoRTH (22 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me hacéis llorar cabrones, sois grandes todos.




El grande eres tú !!!


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (22 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me hacéis llorar cabrones, sois grandes todos.



Tú sí que eres grande, jodío!!


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Sep 2020)

Te reitero mi apoyo y amistad. Fuerza...eres grande,


----------



## EXTOUAREG (22 Sep 2020)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Ya has lanzado tu discurso ? ale pues a la corrida de toros a ver como torturan animales...



Respeta este hilo de dolor, respeto y afecto a Tiburcio, progre de mierda abortista.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 Sep 2020)

¿Si soy creyente?, sí, pero no sé en qué concretamente.

Sobre lo de la serenidad, que no es tal pero bueno, creo que lo que hice desde un primer momento fué aceptar de un trago la situación.

Lo que es, es lo que es, no lo que debería ser.


----------



## el melo (23 Sep 2020)

fyahball dijo:


> La muerte no es el final!
> 
> Honor!


----------



## JAG63 (23 Sep 2020)

Uno no desaparece mientras permanezca en la memoria de alguien.

Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## artemis (23 Sep 2020)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Te reitero mi apoyo y amistad. Fuerza...eres grande,



Como la que le brindas a @Sir Connor ???


----------



## Vosk (23 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿Si soy creyente?, sí, pero no sé en qué concretamente.
> 
> Sobre lo de la serenidad, que no es tal pero bueno, creo que lo que hice desde un primer momento fué aceptar de un trago la situación.
> 
> *Lo que es, es lo que es, no lo que debería ser.*



No falla, las personas que se enfrentan a la muerte con dignidad, honradez y humildad, acaban siendo SABIAS, y en la anterior frase Don Tiburcio lo demuestra. No es una frase dicha al tuntún, es CONOCIMIENTO PURO *FRUTO DE LA EXPERIENCIA, AUTÉNTICO*, no algo que se ha leído en un libro de filosofía y que resulta atractivo.


----------



## Digamelon (23 Sep 2020)

En realidad se ha vendido la moto porque ha leído el hilo de las motos de @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## sinosuke (23 Sep 2020)

Fuerza don Tibur!!!! Toca apretar dientes y aguantar como se pueda.....

Piensa que pasado este mal rato y ya recuperado podrás ir luego a pescar y con suerte pillar unas buenas lubinas peleonas, de esas que tiran que da gusto y que hacen cantar el freno.... 













Un abrazo 




.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Sep 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Como la que le brindas a @Sir Connor ???



No seas cabrón, en este hilo ese comentario sobra. El feo es hijo de puta 24/7


----------



## Woden (23 Sep 2020)

Vosk dijo:


> No falla, las personas que se enfrentan a la muerte con dignidad, honradez y humildad, acaban siendo SABIAS, y en la anterior frase Don Tiburcio lo demuestra. No es una frase dicha al tuntún, es CONOCIMIENTO PURO *FRUTO DE LA EXPERIENCIA, AUTÉNTICO*, no algo que se ha leído en un libro de filosofía y que resulta atractivo.



Se puede leer a Séneca o a Marco Aurelio (recomendado), pero aquí en Burbuja tenemos a nuestro Tiburcio que nos da un ejemplo de empaque y entereza estoica de tres pares de cojones. 
Ojalá alcances la ataraxia, hermano.


----------



## Maybe (23 Sep 2020)

Tibur, eres lo más grande que ha parido este foro, te lo digo muy en serio. 

Y no sé qué más decir, la verdad. Un abrazo enorme, juapo.


----------



## LostSouls (23 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me hacéis llorar cabrones, sois grandes todos.



Eres muy crack, si de verdad nuestros pacoposts te tocan la fibra sensible de buen seguro te están ayudando, a ver si te curas el bicho y puedes fundar una nueva modalidad terapéutica, en plan foroterapiac, lo veo, dale caña. Yo como creyente espero que Dios sea tu pastor y que nada te falte. Todo mi apoyo y proyección hacia tu recuperación y fuerza!!


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (23 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿Si soy creyente?, sí, pero no sé en qué concretamente.
> 
> Sobre lo de la serenidad, que no es tal pero bueno, creo que lo que hice desde un primer momento fué aceptar de un trago la situación.
> 
> Lo que es, es lo que es, no lo que debería ser.







Marco Aurelio,el emperador filósofo

*Vive una buena vida*

si hay dioses y son justos,entonces no les importará como devoto hayas sido,sino que te darán la bienvenida basada en las virtudes por las que hayas vivido

si hay dioses pero injustos,entonces no deberías querer adorarlos

si no hay dioses,entonces te habrás ido pero habrás vivido una noble vida que vivirá en las memorias de tus seres queridos

espero que este texto de Marco Aurelio te dé tranquilidad  y también fueron suyas las palabras
*"la muerte nos sonríe a todos,devuélvele la sonrisa"*


----------



## Woden (23 Sep 2020)

Hay una variante sobre esto de sonreír a la muerte en una rubaí de Omar Khayyam que viene al pelo.

"Khayyam, si estás ebrio de amor, regocíjate,
o recostado con el deleite de tu corazón, alégrate.
Tu final no es más que el final de todo el mundo,
imagina que ya no estás ahí y, entonces, sonríe."


----------



## Rigreor (23 Sep 2020)

Ánimo conforero. Suerte y mucha fuerza. Mis mejores deseos.


----------



## Oblo (23 Sep 2020)

Cómo se descojonan de los pobres imbéciles. Era obvio y se dijo al principio. Y encima pretendéis compensar las ratas que sois incontables veces emitiendo supuesta bondad nula a desconocidos a los que aportáis cero. Ese mismo desconocido abre hilo preguntando algo y le tratan como mierda.

Todos sois basura.


----------



## davitin (23 Sep 2020)

Oblo dijo:


> Cómo se descojonan de los pobres imbéciles. Era obvio y se dijo al principio. Y encima pretendéis compensar las ratas que sois incontables veces emitiendo supuesta bondad nula a desconocidos a los que aportáis cero. Ese mismo desconocido abre hilo preguntando algo y le tratan como mierda.
> 
> Todos sois basura.



Por qué dices eso? Que paso al final?


----------



## Conde Duckula (23 Sep 2020)

Oblo dijo:


> Cómo se descojonan de los pobres imbéciles. Era obvio y se dijo al principio. Y encima pretendéis compensar las ratas que sois incontables veces emitiendo supuesta bondad nula a desconocidos a los que aportáis cero. Ese mismo desconocido abre hilo preguntando algo y le tratan como mierda.
> 
> Todos sois basura.



¿De que Obla ustec?


----------



## atasco (23 Sep 2020)

ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## BilloGatos (23 Sep 2020)

se fuerte... el foro necesita de tus hilos cón carácter divertido y a la vez sabio...


----------



## OYeah (24 Sep 2020)

Woden dijo:


> Se puede leer a Séneca o a Marco Aurelio (recomendado), pero aquí en Burbuja tenemos a nuestro Tiburcio que nos da un ejemplo de empaque y entereza estoica de tres pares de cojones.
> Ojalá alcances la ataraxia, hermano.




Me gustaría ver el empaque de Markkus en este trance. El de la mazadura tatuada, pero ya sin mazadura y el tatu deforme. Y el alemán rugiendo en el garaje.

Jiñao!

Ya lo decia Quevedo: 

_¿Miras este gigante corpulento
que con soberbia y gravedad camina?
Pues por de dentro es trapos y fajina,
y un ganapán le sirve de cimiento._


Los fuertes de verdad no van de nada, y suelen ser generosos.


----------



## OYeah (24 Sep 2020)

Maybe dijo:


> Tibur, eres lo más grande que ha parido este foro, te lo digo muy en serio.
> 
> Y no sé qué más decir, la verdad. Un abrazo enorme, juapo.




Ese "juapo" me dice que eres mujer. Pues que sepas que se necesita tiempo y pasar circunstancias juntos para saber de verdad como es un hombre. Que ahora mismo todas teneis el juicio más corto de Natura, en dos segundos decidís si puede ser el padre de vuestros hijos: "¿combina bien la barbita con los pendientes?, ¿los zapatos son de marca?, ¿el coche es de gamberro?, ¿ganaría una pelea en la calle?", pues entonces a mojar braguitas.

Luego vienen los golpes duros de verdad como una crisis económica fuerte o una enfermedad y os dejan más tiradas que una compresa. Y "todos los hombres son iguales".

Creo que hay insectos por ahi que dedican más tiempo y juicio a buscar copulador que vosotras.


----------



## Cicciolino (24 Sep 2020)

No te olvides de saludar a Rubalcaba cuando llegue el momento, hamijo @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (24 Sep 2020)

*Venga Tibur, con dos cojones ahí !!!!*

Con todo lo que habrá pasado por ese higado, no me digas que no va a poder con esto. Amos, no me jodaaaasssss....

Viejos rockeros nunca mueren amigo.


----------



## Blackmoon (24 Sep 2020)

Ánimo, ojalá ocurra un milagro y dentro de unos meses nos digas "pa' habernos matao!".

Hay miles de foreros de los que jamás me acordaré de su nick. Del tuyo sí, y es porque te lo has ganado con tus post.


----------



## OYeah (24 Sep 2020)

Traigamos esto al Tibur, que se ria un poco.

(La chica es algo putilla, negro, griego, lluvia dorada y demás, pero no le acaba de gustar que los gallos se follen a las gallinas.)

Si te pilla cerca te pagamos una noche con ella (1000 euros?). Pero vienes y nos cuentas. No te enamores!


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Sep 2020)

Al menos no vivirá ustec en la Sagra, ¿no? ¿NO?


----------



## Maybe (24 Sep 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Ese "juapo" me dice que eres mujer. Pues que sepas que se necesita tiempo y pasar circunstancias juntos para saber de verdad como es un hombre. Que ahora mismo todas teneis el juicio más corto de Natura, en dos segundos decidís si puede ser el padre de vuestros hijos: "¿combina bien la barbita con los pendientes?, ¿los zapatos son de marca?, ¿el coche es de gamberro?, ¿ganaría una pelea en la calle?", pues entonces a mojar braguitas.
> 
> Luego vienen los golpes duros de verdad como una crisis económica fuerte o una enfermedad y os dejan más tiradas que una compresa. Y "todos los hombres son iguales".
> 
> Creo que hay insectos por ahi que dedican más tiempo y juicio a buscar copulador que vosotras.



Lo de 'juapo' es un apelativo cariñoso, una muestra de afecto. Evidentemente no sé cómo es físicamente y no importa, yo lo veo guapo por lo que escribe y lo que transmite. Su forma de enfrentarse a la adversidad demuestra que es un señor de los pies a la cabeza, para quitarse el sombrero  Y me gusta leerle en general, a pesar de que no entiendo nada sobre navajas ni sobre motos.

En cuanto al resto del mensaje... sí, soy mujer. No me extiendo más en la respuesta porque es el hilo de Tibur (y porque ya entiendo que tu consejo/diatriba/reflexión no va dirigido a mí personalmente )

Tibur, ¿qué tiempo hace por ahí? ¿Crees que tendremos una buena temporada de setas? Aquí lleva varios días muy nublado pero llover, no llueve nada... 4 gotas cayeron hace un par de días y ya.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Sep 2020)

Si me seguís nutriendo a modo me tiene que crecer algo de masa muscular, por cojones.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Sep 2020)

Maybe dijo:


> Lo de 'juapo' es un apelativo cariñoso, una muestra de afecto. Evidentemente no sé cómo es físicamente y no importa, yo lo veo guapo por lo que escribe y lo que transmite. Su forma de enfrentarse a la adversidad demuestra que es un señor de los pies a la cabeza, para quitarse el sombrero  Y me gusta leerle en general, a pesar de que no entiendo nada sobre navajas ni sobre motos.
> 
> En cuanto al resto del mensaje... sí, soy mujer. No me extiendo más en la respuesta porque es el hilo de Tibur (y porque ya entiendo que tu consejo/diatriba/reflexión no va dirigido a mí personalmente )
> 
> Tibur, ¿qué tiempo hace por ahí? ¿Crees que tendremos una buena temporada de setas? Aquí lleva varios días muy nublado pero llover, no llueve nada... 4 gotas cayeron hace un par de días y ya.



Esto no es la sagra pero casi, ya no hay seta alguna apenas por los rastrojos donde antes había de cardo, puede que un día de estos vaya a la sierra de San Vicente por que sí ha llovido bastante y seguro que hay.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (24 Sep 2020)

No te lo he dicho nunca Tibur, pero me caes bien. Espero que nos entierres.


----------



## Maybe (24 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Esto no es la sagra pero casi, ya no hay seta alguna apenas por los rastrojos donde antes había de cardo, puede que un día de estos vaya a la sierra de San Vicente por que sí ha llovido bastante y seguro que hay.



Por aquí también nos estamos 'sagratizando', aun así espero llenar alguna cestita con níscalos. Un otoño sin salir a coger setas no es otoño ni es ná


----------



## Mengardo (24 Sep 2020)

Yo el lunes ( si llueve estos días) iré al monte a por hongos, en cada uno que coja(si cojo) me acordaré de Tibur, palabrita del niño Jesús.
Ahh y te digo una cosa , cada uno valemos tanto como el recuerdo que dejamos, y TU ya estás en nuestra memoria, para siempre.
Pero no tengas prisa , quédate un ratito mas porfa


----------



## OYeah (24 Sep 2020)

1000 pavos la noche, dice. Y 150 el polvo guarro (hay descripciones).

El fin de semana por oir sus teorias sobre las gallinas 3mil euros hay que pagarla.


----------



## OYeah (24 Sep 2020)

Ratona ya se está emocionando con la idea...


----------



## OYeah (24 Sep 2020)

Me sabe algo mal meterme con la chiquilla. Si quiere ser puta como si quiere ser monja, es su vida.

Pero sé que en fondo nos está troleando. Le importa una mierda lo que pensemos de ella y me parece muy bien. Yo creo que ha puesto los precios adrede para joder.


----------



## Petruska (24 Sep 2020)

Saludos Tibur.

Siempre es un placer leerte y saber que sigues aquí tan salao y tan fuerte. 

Adelante, siempre adelante.


----------



## OYeah (24 Sep 2020)

Enseña unas fotos, Ratona, que te digamos.


----------



## Capote (28 Sep 2020)

¿Ya conoces a Joe Dispenza y la sanación cuántica? No es joda, va en serio. La mente es poderosa.







Aunque un tallercito de él no creo que sea accesible por la pandemia. Pero ahí están sus libros, los encuentras están gratis por Google en pdf.

Deja de ser tú







El placebo eres tú





Sobrenatural






Tiene una serie
Notion – The all-in-one workspace for your notes, tasks, wikis, and databases.



Lo que tengo yo es colitis ulcerosa y he mejorado mucho con su método, todavía no sé si es remisión o ya me curé. Pero sí me mantengo así siento que ya no voy a sangrar del recto nunca más.

La verdad es que antes de conocer esto de la espiritualidad y el campo cuántico hasta me quise matar por la depresión y por mis 20 diarreas diarias con sangre, y de hecho casi lo logro, pero me detuvieron y es real eso del más allá, así que no tengas miedo o te preocupes de todos modos si por el dolor o por el cansancio no lo logras, morirse es muy bello. Investiga sobre Anita Moorjani, una genio.



Morir para ser yo! Anita Moorjani en TEDx

Curacion Espontanea - Heal Summit (Dia 7) - ANITA MOORJANI - enseña cómo podemos usar la autenticidad para tomar decisiones alimenticias más saludables, permanecer en paz y estar conectados con nuestra naturaleza espiritual.

Es real esta mierda..
Es real... todavía estoy en shock por lo que tuve que pasar pero es real... rayos... Richard Dawkins eres un idiota !!!!!


----------



## Capote (28 Sep 2020)

Grupos de Facebook

Si lo deseas puedes unirte al menos para sentirte contenido


----------



## Talabera (7 Oct 2020)

Gurru como vas?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Nov 2020)

Se queda el jilo abandonao por que no me entero si postea alguien, de antemano os agradezco a todos los que preguntáis. 

Esto son unos pocos días bien y otros pocos muy mal, por ejemplo ayer y hoy estoy bastante bien , los 2 o 3 días anteriores he hecho hasta el pino para remover el mazacote abdominál a ver si soltaba unos aeorosoles a presión y cedía el dolor que a veces no se va ni con morfina no con ná.

Mientras siga con este tén con tén me doy con un canto en los dientes.

Saludos hamijos.


----------



## Vosk (4 Nov 2020)

Un abrazo Don Tiburcio.


----------



## Narwhal (4 Nov 2020)

Capote dijo:


> ¿Ya conoces a Joe Dispenza y la sanación cuántica? No es joda, va en serio. La mente es poderosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jooooder qué pintas de vendehumos tienen antes incluso de darle al PLAY. Y la charo de abajo ni te cuento...................


----------



## Digamelon (4 Nov 2020)

@Tiburcio de Medinasidonia 

Gran forero y mejor persona.

Aupo el hilo y te mando un abrazo.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (4 Nov 2020)

Mucho ánimo compañero forero


----------



## 999999999 (8 Nov 2020)

Ánimo Tiburcio

Tienes más cojones q el caballo de Espartero


----------



## 4motion (8 Nov 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Se queda el jilo abandonao por que no me entero si postea alguien, de antemano os agradezco a todos los que preguntáis.
> 
> Esto son unos pocos días bien y otros pocos muy mal, por ejemplo ayer y hoy estoy bastante bien , los 2 o 3 días anteriores he hecho hasta el pino para remover el mazacote abdominál a ver si soltaba unos aeorosoles a presión y cedía el dolor que a veces no se va ni con morfina no con ná.
> 
> ...



Compañero tiburcio nunca olvides un buen zumo de limón y bicarbonato en ayunas.

Quimioterapia natural. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad cpc mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Nov 2020)

Hasta hoy no había visto este hilo....lo siento mucho...fuerte abrazo... Vaya putada...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (8 Nov 2020)

mucha suerte,,no pierdas la esperanza


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (8 Nov 2020)

Un abrazo tron, mucho ánimo para el día a día.


----------



## Cazarr (8 Nov 2020)

4motion dijo:


> Compañero tiburcio nunca olvides un buen zumo de limón y bicarbonato en ayunas.
> 
> Quimioterapia natural.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad cpc mediante Tapatalk



Joder, eso es lo que se toman todas las marujas porque creen que así adelgazan.


----------



## 4motion (8 Nov 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> Joder, eso es lo que se toman todas las marujas porque creen que así adelgazan.



Eso es lo que debes tomar para evitar cáncer y para destruirlo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad cpc mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OYeah (1 Ene 2021)

¿Cómo vas, Tibur? Vaya Navidades de mierda he pasado.


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Ene 2021)




----------



## Narwhal (1 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> si un día de estos dejo de aparecer por aquí mas de 3 dias seguidos, chungo.



No se conecta desde el lunes por la mañana. Tibur dinos algo


----------



## LetalFantasy (1 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



Prueba esto, no tienes nada que perder. También el dióxido de cloro parece que funciona. Los matasanos no dicen más que mentiras, no te fíes de ellos ni hagas puto caso a lo que te digan. Nadie va a curarte, el único que puede curarse es tu propio cuerpo si le das las condiciones necesarias para la sanación. La mente también es importante, si le das crédito a la sentencia que te han echado los matasanos...malo, ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer.

Un medicamento hecho para animales y tomado por humanos para tratar el cáncer: fenbendazole

Aquí grupo para preguntar lo que quieras. Si tienes problemas para entrar dime por privado y te invito. 

Grupos de Facebook


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Ene 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Prueba esto, no tienes nada que perder. También el dióxido de cloro parece que funciona. Los matasanos no dicen más que mentiras, no te fíes de ellos ni hagas puto caso a lo que te digan. Nadie va a curarte, el único que puede curarse es tu propio cuerpo si le das las condiciones necesarias para la sanación. La mente también es importante, si le das crédito a la sentencia que te han echado los matasanos...malo, ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer.
> 
> Un medicamento hecho para animales y tomado por humanos para tratar el cáncer: fenbendazole
> 
> ...



Tibu haz caso Lethal que sabe de lo que habla.

Yo el dióxido de cloro lo pille por si acaso por lo del bicho y es mano de santo, en cuanto empiezo con sintomas de cualquier cosa me tomo unos vasos con gotas del mejunge y fenomenal.

De lo otro ni idea pero creo que merece la pena probar. 

Y no hagas mucho caso a los medicos "canceres incurables" que se han acabado curando los hay por miles.

Animo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LetalFantasy (1 Ene 2021)

Aquí te dejo la web de Joe Tippens, el tipo que descubrió por un amigo y un experimento en ratas y cáncer que los antiparasitarios curaban el cáncer.

Tenía cáncer de pulmón terminal, 3 meses máximo le dieron de vida. Han pasado años y está más fresco que una lechuga.

Home | Get Busy Living

Aquí un libro sobre el MMS que publicó recientemente un forero. No lo cito porque no recuerdo el nombre.

https://cdn.mms-seminar.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/Heilen-mit-MMS-5.55-ES.pdf

Cáncer Pág. 85


----------



## Cazarr (1 Ene 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> No se conecta desde el lunes por la mañana. Tibur dinos algo



Supongo que esto de las fechas navideñas tiene algo que ver.

@Tiburcio de Medinasidonia


----------



## Narwhal (1 Ene 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> Supongo que esto de las fechas navideñas tiene algo que ver.
> 
> @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia



Tengo serias dudas. Tibur es un tío soltero y no creo que le haya faltado tiempo para conectarse.


----------



## Cazarr (3 Ene 2021)

¿Nadie sabe nada?


----------



## Narwhal (3 Ene 2021)

Tiene mala pinta la cosa


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Ene 2021)

¿Nadie tiene alguna otra vía de contacto para interesarse por el?


----------



## Narwhal (3 Ene 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Nadie tiene alguna otra vía de contacto para interesarse por el?



En el hilo de compra venta de plata y oro entre foreros creo que hay gente que le compra y podría tener su número.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Ene 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> En el hilo de compra venta de plata y oro entre foreros creo que hay gente que le compra y podría tener su número.



Espero que no le haya pasado nada


----------



## Cazarr (3 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, no me acordaba de que su nick anterior era gurrumino.


----------



## Cacaceitero (3 Ene 2021)

Hamijos, calma, su último post fue el 27, tengamos fe, paciencia y timing en que postee.

Yo, personalmente, no es la primera vez que en un foro veo a un forero con esta maldita enfermedac, si quiere aparecer, aparecerá, en todo caso ojalá mejore y sea un forero de pro como siempre.


----------



## OYeah (3 Ene 2021)

El Lunes se hinchó a dar thanks pero no escribió nada...

También nosotros cómo somos, desde Noviembre no entrábamos en este hilo, todas las Navidades sin decirle nada. Aunque él tiene familia, padre, etc...

El foro es la esencia del ser humano: cada uno con sus neuras en el fondo no busca más que su propio interés, recibir validación social, alimentar el ego, huir de la soledad... Pero no hay auténtico interés en el otro.

Perdona Tibur que hayamos pasado la Navidad haciendo el idiota en esos hilos demigrantes que hay por ahi, y te hayamos olvidado. Somos asi, no valemos para nada.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Ene 2021)

Sigo vivo, alguien comenta que hay días en que no te apetece nada de nada, ese es el motivo. Todo lo que pueda decirsus creedme que os sobra.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## OYeah (3 Ene 2021)

LA MADRE QUE TE PARIÓ, CABRÓN!!!!!

Gracias por el gracias ahora. Joputa!!!!!


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (3 Ene 2021)

Grande el tito Tibur!!!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> LA MADRE QUE TE PARIÓ, CABRÓN!!!!!
> 
> Gracias por el gracias ahora. Joputa!!!!!



Tranqui tronco, espero que lo tuyo mejore en general.


----------



## OYeah (3 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Tranqui tronco, espero que lo tuyo mejore en general.




Se está poniendo todo muy feo últimamente, no sé si no llegaremos a ver alguna refriega militar por aquí cerca. Está el ambiente muy tenso.

No una guerra convencional, pero tener que sacar al Ejército a poner orden.


No te creas lo que te cuentan: UK está tan en la mierda como el resto. Muchísimo paro. La gente desesperada con anuncios en TV de asociaciones para ayudar.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Se está poniendo todo muy feo últimamente, no sé si no llegaremos a ver alguna refriega militar por aquí cerca. Está el ambiente muy tenso.
> 
> No una guerra convencional, pero tener que sacar al Ejército a poner orden.



Cualquier cosa, a saber lo que va a pasar, por mi parte ya caiga un cometa no me voy a remover, no puedo ni subirme al coche practicamente, el deterioro este que gasto te lo quita todo.


----------



## OYeah (3 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Cualquier cosa, a saber lo que va a pasar, por mi parte ya caiga un cometa no me voy a remover, no puedo ni subirme al coche practicamente, el deterioro este que gasto te lo quita todo.




¿Cómo han sido las Navidades? ¿Bien con la familia?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Cómo han sido las Navidades? ¿Bien con la familia?



He estado solo , me cené un perolo de leche y cafe con bollos y al catre, ¿y ustec?.


----------



## OYeah (3 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> He estado solo , me cené un perolo de leche y cafe con bollos y al catre, ¿y ustec?.




A las 22:00 roncando.

Ni recuerdo qué cené. Abandonado como un perro, todo dios se ha vuelto a España. Depression incoming.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> A las 22:00 roncando.
> 
> Ni recuerdo qué cené. Abandonado como un perro, todo dios se ha vuelto a España. Depression incoming.



Ná, no te deprimas que no sirve de nada, aunque la verdad que es una situación bastante triste.


----------



## Ederto (3 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ná, no te deprimas que no sirve de nada, aunque la verdad que es una situación bastante triste.



Este muerto está muy vivo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Ene 2021)

Tengo puestos videos como este que no se acaban nunca, constantemente como sonido ambiente, junto a la bendita amapola orientál es mi mejor medicina.



Me estoy volviendo majara.


----------



## OYeah (3 Ene 2021)

No, el Notas escuchaba a las ballenas sin parar. Yo estoy también cambiando de gustos musicales, era rockero y ahora mucho de lo que tengo en el coche me parece ruido.

He debido sufrir una regresión brutal porque tengo ganas de leer y escribir libros para niños y escuchar esto:






Ya las tonterias y los egos me pillan lejos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No, el Notas escuchaba a las ballenas sin parar. Yo estoy también cambiando de gustos musicales, era rockero y ahora mucho de lo que tengo en el coche me parece ruido.
> 
> He debido sufrir una regresión brutal porque tengo ganas de leer y escribir libros para niños y escuchar esto:
> 
> ...



Creo que estoy mas o menos, me siento y escribo todo lo que recuerdo bueno de mis años de niño , o me pongo a hacer garabatos con lapices de colores que intentan rememorar con viveza aquellas cosas, penoso a los 60 años .


----------



## elena francis (3 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ná, no te deprimas que no sirve de nada, aunque la verdad que es una situación bastante triste.



¿Qué tal vas?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Ene 2021)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Qué tal vas?



Me queda poco para ir arrastras Elena.


----------



## Petruska (3 Ene 2021)

Ánimo Tiburcio, tú puedes. Siempre p´alante.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Ene 2021)

Me voy a ver que cojones me como hoy.


----------



## OYeah (3 Ene 2021)

No sé, yo estoy en los 40 bien pasados y de repente me ha dado un cambio enorme en los gustos, y la niñez ha tomado presencia, pero también para recordarme las oportunidades perdidas de ser padre. Porque entonces revives la niñez dos veces, tienes memorias de ambos, la tuya y la de tu hijo.

Pillo unos cabreos importantes, pero se me pasa rápido.

Lo que no se me pasa es la sensación de engaño que he tenido, culturalmente: me metieron el rock más drogata y sucio en la cabeza y no me lo pude quitar hasta demasiado tarde. Ahora lo escucho y me pregunto como pude ser tan gilipollas.

Por cierto, un libro casi para niños ya he escrito y publicado. No lo pongo aquí, pero fue agua bendita.


----------



## elena francis (3 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me queda poco para ir arrastras Elena.



Buf! Que mal. Ánimo y a ganar todo el tiempo que puedas.


----------



## Narwhal (3 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me voy a ver que cojones me como hoy.



Acuérdate de lo que dijiste a principios de hilo.....
Danos noticias cada 3 dias


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Sigo vivo, alguien comenta que hay días en que no te apetece nada de nada, ese es el motivo. Todo lo que pueda decirsus creedme que os sobra.
> 
> Gracias a todos.



¿Qué ha pasado con tus terapias, radio/quimio? ¿las has hecho?

Recuerdo leer que no querias hacer nada, así que no sé si estás en tratamiento

Ya te dije al comienzo que a un amigo mio le operaron y trataron y le ha ido bastante bien (está curado y eso que le cosieron mal y casi las espicha de una hemorragia) y tenía un cáncer de colon como tú

Animo andarríos


----------



## Ederto (3 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado con tus terapias, radio/quimio? ¿las has hecho?
> 
> Recuerdo leer que no querias hacer nada, así que no sé si estás en tratamiento
> 
> ...



Ya, y con la metástasis del hígado qué hacemos???


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Ya, y con la metástasis del hígado qué hacemos???



No lo sabía, además aunque lo supiera no soy médico para dar opinión


----------



## Ederto (3 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No lo sabía, además aunque lo supiera no soy médico para dar opinión



@barullo ... que esto es un foro, tío. Si hace falta tener conocimiento de causa para dar una opinión apaga y vámonos.


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> @barullo ... que esto es un foro, tío. Si hace falta tener conocimiento de causa para dar una opinión apaga y vámonos.



En cualquier caso no sé qué me quieres decir con eso de la metastasis...  

Es como si me recriminaras no saberlo


----------



## Ederto (3 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> En cualquier caso no sé qué me quieres decir con eso de la metastasis...
> 
> Es como si me recriminaras no saberlo



sin acritud.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Ene 2021)

Muchos animos Tibu....


----------



## ruber et impius (3 Ene 2021)

Tibur es el mejor, uno di noi, para lo bueno y para lo peor. 

No debería preguntarse "qué cojones me como hoy" con la fauna que pulula por la warde o lo llevarán al pantanito con gente rara con los pantalones bajados.


----------



## Digamelon (3 Ene 2021)

Siempre saludaba...

...ah no, que sigue vivo 



¡TIBURCIO TE QUEREMOS, TIBURCIO QUÉDATE!


----------



## calzonazos (3 Ene 2021)




----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No lo sabía, además aunque lo supiera no soy médico para dar opinión



Desde un principio me dijeron que operar o irradiar descartado, inutil, solo quimioterapida , masca chicles..


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Ene 2021)

¿Donde?.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Ene 2021)

Hoy y ahora estoy bastante bien , gracias amigo.


----------



## calzonazos (4 Ene 2021)

@Tiburcio de Medinasidonia porque decidiste no tener hijos ni mujera? simplemente curiosidad, en tu epoca era bastante facil pillar el pack


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Ene 2021)

Gracias.
En el posible caso de quitarme de enmedio prefiero ser el ejecutor, aunque sea de un pastillazo nada épico.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Ene 2021)

calzonazos dijo:


> @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia porque decidiste no tener hijos ni mujera? simplemente curiosidad, en tu epoca era bastante facil pillar el pack



Siempre he sido un desgraciao con las mujeras y fabricar niños para enviarlos a este mundo nunca me gustó como idea, primero me hubiese gustado pedirles permiso.


----------



## calzonazos (4 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Siempre he sido un desgraciao con las mujeras y fabricar niños para enviarlos a este mundo nunca me gustó como idea, primero me hubiese gustado pedirles permiso.



ultima pregunta que no me he leido todo el hilo, en tu caso crees que el motivo del cancer es factor genetico o la mala vida ( como beber, fumar, vida sedentaria etc) lo digo porque sintiendolo mucho he visto la tasa de supervivencia a 5 años y es muy baja


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Ene 2021)

calzonazos dijo:


> ultima pregunta que no me he leido todo el hilo, en tu caso crees que el motivo del cancer es factor genetico o la mala vida ( como beber, fumar, vida sedentaria etc) lo digo porque sintiendolo mucho he visto la tasa de supervivencia a 5 años y es muy baja



En mi caso menos vida sedentaria se cumplen las otras 2, no sé.


----------



## calzonazos (4 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> En mi caso menos vida sedentaria se cumplen las otras 2, no sé.



Bueno no se que decir la verdad, mucho animo hasta el final y si tienes fuerza para llevarte a algun politico por delante no dudes en ello, ahi si que te ganas el titulo de marques para los restos, un brazo


----------



## OYeah (9 Ene 2021)

¿Como llevas el frio, Tibur? Parece que hace un frio de cojones allá abajo.


----------



## CNI (10 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> En mi caso menos vida sedentaria se cumplen las otras 2, no sé.



Hilo leido y aunque suene mal COJO SITIO.

No te ha dado por agarrarte a un "clavo ardiendo"? quiero decir tirar de productos de herbolario y esas cosas he visto que a gente le ha ido bien no se si efecto placebo o no.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2021)

Bueno, yo también dejo el foro por unos dias. Me siento mal ubicado aqui, no es mi sitio. Hay mucho ego estúpido y sobretodo hay muchísimo partidismo, la puta política lo decide todo, y además política muy rancia, de derechas y de izquierdas.

Hay que desintoxicar. Cuando estemos en la situación de Tiburcio pensaremos en el tiempo dedicado a defender ideas o tratar de convencer a algunos como el peor empleado de nuestras vidas, al menos en este foro. El nivel es lamentable. No quiero volver a oler nada que venga de Abascal o Echenique en un par de semanas.

Les dedico a todos este video y el eructo final.






Seguiré este hilo eso si. Es quizá el más importante del foro.


----------



## OYeah (18 Ene 2021)

Parece que Tibur está diciendo adiós o ya se fue.


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Ene 2021)

Tibur he decidido hacer lo que me salga de la punta de mi polla el resto de la vida...

Resiste cavron!!!


----------



## Cazarr (18 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Parece que Tibur está diciendo adiós o ya se fue.



Joder, última actividad el 4 de enero... espero que reaparezca.

Esta vida es una puta mierda.


----------



## adi-vino (18 Ene 2021)

No se como se encontrara en estos momentos Tuburcio, en todo caso me gustaria agradecerle tolo lo que ha contado y la entereza con la cual ha enfrentado esta situacion, gracias Maestro, me has dado una gran leccion de vida.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (18 Ene 2021)

Tibur, manifiéstese desde este mundo o el otro...


----------



## Tyler·Durden (18 Ene 2021)

Ánimo Tiburcio.


----------



## Shy (18 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Gracias.
> En el posible caso de quitarme de enmedio prefiero ser el ejecutor, aunque sea de un pastillazo nada épico.



¿Sigues en este valle de lágrimas?

Estuve por Almería, por las carreteras esas que van pegadas al mar una veces y a barrancos acojonantes otras, me acordé de ti, por lo de la moto, fui un montón de kilómetros buscando un buen sitio en el que poder hacer un recto y acabar en el mar de manera épica.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Ene 2021)

Un abrazo amigo mio.
espero que aun estes entre nosotros. y si ya te marchaste, nos vemos muy pronto.


----------



## Vorsicht (19 Ene 2021)

Lamento leer este final! 
Donde estés, descansa. 
Aquí te recordaremos siempre con nosotros!


----------



## OYeah (19 Ene 2021)

Mientras Tiburcio se cortó a la hora de tener hijos para no darles malas vidas en Canarias un tipa da tres en acogida por no poder mantenerlos y a los pocos meses se queda embarazada de otro.


Que asco de mundo. Y los foreros con el "disfrutar lo votado", subnormales perdidos. 


En serio, a ver si hay un reseteo auténtico de todo porque esto es insufrible.


----------



## artemis (19 Ene 2021)

Mal rollo, @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia lleva sin actividad desde el 4 de enero... ANIMO TIBUR


----------



## hastalosgueb original (19 Ene 2021)

Sea lo que sea, al menos lo ha visto venir y ha tenido tiempo de hacer las cosas que deseaba... NOS VEREMOS.


----------



## damnit (19 Ene 2021)

Me gustaría pensar que el tito Tiburcio sigue por aquí dando guerra... manifiéstate @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia


----------



## OYeah (19 Ene 2021)

Te juro que entro en los hilos y me da ya o pereza o asco infinito por ver la escoria moral que puebla el foro, no hay el menor interés por escuchar al otro, es todo vómitos de opiniones rancias de politica de partidos, una auténtica prueba de que todo va de egoismo y arrimar el ascua a tu sardina.

Respecto a toda esa mierda, este hilo es una joya y un ejemplo. Tibur no nos ha amargado ni tampoco ha recurrido a hacer el gilipollas como otros graciosos. El tema es serio pero lo ha afrontado de puta madre.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Ene 2021)

Dijo que si le pasase algo alguien cogería el testigo para decírnoslo, ¿no?

Espero que vuelva...


----------



## Pinovski (19 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



Esperemos que haya ido bien


----------



## OYeah (21 Ene 2021)

Me temo que Tibur ya no está entre nosotros. Son casi tres semanas ya sin entrar.

Esperaremos unas semanas más. 


Es lo que hay, no perdáis demasiado tiempo en el foro que la vida vuela y a todos nos va a tocar el premio. Eso seguro.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Ene 2021)

Joder que mierda mas triste.


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Ene 2021)

Hijo pvtas dejad el hilo tranquilo un rato, ya es basteante la carga como para que lastremos su existencia...
Gurrumino esta jodido si, pero aun quedan muchas sardinas que llevarse a la boca...


----------



## ruber et impius (22 Ene 2021)

¿Qué tal va nuestro campeón? 
¿Le está dando una zurra a La Parca? 
Es una guerra que todos acabamos perdiendo, pero me alegraría saber que aún anda liándola. 

Manifiéstate, hamijo!!


----------



## OYeah (23 Ene 2021)




----------



## atasco (23 Ene 2021)

como va el difunto?


----------



## OYeah (23 Ene 2021)

El rock duro me queda lejísimos ya. Estoy en otra fase, y los dibujos para niños me salvan el dia, no el puto gilipollas cafre de Ilegales y su pose.
Uno ya no está para tonterias a partir de cierta edad.



Como a Tibur, a mi lo que me apetece es dibujar cosas de cuando niño, los barcos vikingos, las golondrinas, etc... La niñez es la que manda, no hay nada como ella, cuando no tenemos el puto ego dentro y todo es nuevo.


----------



## NoRTH (23 Ene 2021)




----------



## Hielo/Fuego (31 Ene 2021)

¿No se sabe nada de Tibur?


----------



## hastalosgueb original (31 Ene 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> ¿No se sabe nada de Tibur?



Parece que descansa...


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (31 Ene 2021)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Parece que descansa...



esperemos que todavia no sea el momento, a ver si entra esta semana y nos cuenta algo


----------



## Digamelon (1 Feb 2021)

¿Cuántos días estuvo sin postear la última vez?


----------



## das kind (1 Feb 2021)

Joder, qué mierda. Esperemos que vuelva a aparecer, no me jodas.


----------



## Maybe (1 Feb 2021)

¿Alguien tiene forma de saber algo de él? ¿Alguno tiene un canal de contacto aparte del foro?

Tibur, un abrazo. Con suerte andas todavía por aquí para recibirlo... si no, espero que te llegue allá donde estés.


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Feb 2021)

Lleva casi un mes faltan 3 dias sin postear, le mande un mensaje privado... No ha contestado...

Estaba un poco cascao para moverse, tened paciencia, entre medicos, rollos y parentela es normal que este menos dispuesto a forear...


----------



## ElCalvo (1 Feb 2021)

Esto no tiene buena pinta....
Ojalá todavía ande por ahí dando guerra y este ocupado como para perder tiempo en el foro.


----------



## Talabera (1 Feb 2021)

Gurru te queremos


----------



## Renegato (2 Feb 2021)

Estés donde estés se que nos estas leyendo compañero.


----------



## Digamelon (6 Feb 2021)

¿Nadie sabe nada?


----------



## Don Pelayo (7 Feb 2021)

Si el señor Tiburcio sigue vivo, nada, mis mejores deseos, ánimo y fuerza.

Pero si esta ausencia larga se debe a su fallecimiento, sólo quería transmitir mis condolencias y, sobre todo, pedir una oración por su alma. Este hilo ha sido todo un ejemplo de entereza. No sé si buscaba compasión o compungimiento, si así fuera se entiende porque, como humanos que somos, necesitamos calor de nuestros semejantes, y más todavía cuando nos vemos ante semejante trance. 

En cualquier caso, su testimonio nos ha servido para meditar sobre lo que es verdaderamente importante, y preguntarnos si merece la pena comerse la cabeza tanto cuando nuestro final, ya sea más tarde o más temprano, está escrito.

Señor ten piedad, Cristo ten piedad.


----------



## Pio Pio (7 Feb 2021)

Abrió el hilo el 8 de mayo del 19,"me quedan meses" han pasado 21 o esta muy mal o ya no está, todo entra en sus predicciones,
donde quiera que estés serás recordado como una buena persona.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Feb 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Abrió el hilo el 8 de mayo del 19,"me quedan meses" han pasado 21 o esta muy mal o ya no está, todo entra en sus predicciones,
> donde quiera que estés serás recordado como una buena persona.



En Enero aún estaba con nosotros, parece que contra todo pronostico ha aguantado. Aunque con una enfermedad terminal nunca se sabe, si ya no está, D.E.P


----------



## Triptolemo (7 Feb 2021)

Tibur, gurru Se llama Mariano, no es broma, y aun esta vivo... Yo asi lo siento...
No lo Mateis todavia...

¿Mariano Cavron donde estas?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Feb 2021)

Su último mensaje en el foro fue el 4 de enero, desde ese día no ha escrito nada más, pinta mal la cosa.

Desde Toledo Norte con todo respeto pido una oración por el alma del gran forero Tiburcio de Medinasidonia, que Dios le tenga en su gloria.

El Señor es mi pastor, nada me falta.

_Aunque pase por el valle de la sombra y de la muerte no temeré mal alguno, porque tú estás conmigo; tu vara y tu cayado me infunden aliento._


----------



## OYeah (8 Feb 2021)

Respeto a los que venís a pedir oraciones por Tibur, pero hace ya un par de semanas que creo que es lo mejor que le podia pasar, irse rápido y antes de que la sociedad entre en tiempos complicados y oscuros.

No ha sido mala manera de irse, con tiempo y rodando en moto hasta hace unos meses. Con mucho empaque y estilo. Es lo que ofrece la vida, no nos pongamos románticos ni sensibleros, es lo que hay y conviene no tener grandes expectativas de nada: estamos de paso.

A la vida se viene de veraneo. A disfrutarla sin molestar al vecino. Y se acepta como es.

Si está ingresado volverá, si ya se ha ido siento que la única pena es que no haya tenido hijos, considerando la cantidad de idiotas que están educando a sus proles, que luego todos sufrimos.

Yo no voy a pedir oraciones. Él está bien. Aquí o allá o donde sea, yo sé que está bien.

La pena es para nosotros porque nos faltará su ejemplo.


----------



## OYeah (19 Feb 2021)

Bye, Tibur. Me tomo una temporada fuera de esto, no lo soporto más. ¡Hasta Aldono se ha ido!. Tenias mucha clase evitando las discusiones chorras, yo no tengo ese temperamento, al final Internet ha acabado dando voz a demasiada gente, esto es un gallinero.

No estoy para tonterias. Me está haciendo daño este lockdown en Burbuja, el primero lo pasé mucho mejor. Es todo muy retorcido y estúpido ahora en el foro.

Estoy para esto:





(Si ves a Aldono dale una buena colleja.)


----------



## Aeneas (19 Feb 2021)

Descanse en Paz amigo. Echaré de menos el gif del gato cayendo del cielo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Feb 2021)

Pues donde quiera que estes, y esperamos que estes por aqui, ánimo y un abrazo!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azog el Profanador (19 Feb 2021)

Vaya, nos ha dejado de forma definitiva entonces. D.E.P


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Feb 2021)

Que no ha muerto cavrones, estara jodido en la cama, gurru no se marcharia sin despedirse...
Mariano resiste...


----------



## Hannibaal (20 Feb 2021)

Tiburcio lleva mas de un mes y medio sin actividad y no creo que vaya a volver. Debe de estar afrontando sus últimos momentos o quizás ya ha abandonado este mundo, si así es que en paz descanse.


----------



## cucerulo (20 Feb 2021)

Vuelvas o no vuelvas, Tibur, la cerveza que me estoy echando al coleto ricamente al sol va por ti. Un placer haber compartido temas y en cuanto llegue la wifi allá donde estés, pásate a comentarnos que tal se vive.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (23 Feb 2021)

No lo conocía pero me he pasado por el hilo para despedirme de él.

D.E.P.

Habría que proponer a Calopez hacer un hilo en chincheta con los foreros que sepamos que ya no estén en este mundo dedicando al menos una frase escogida de algún post junto con su avatar.


----------



## Vosk (23 Feb 2021)

A Don Tiburcio le gusta/ba mucho supertramp, como a mí, así que le dedico esta canción por su letra, o más bien el tío de la letra es él.

It was an early morning yesterday
I was up before the dawn
And I really have enjoyed my stay
But I must be moving on

Like a king without a castle
Like a queen without a throne
I'm an early morning lover
And I must be moving on

Now I believe in what you say
Is the undisputed truth
But I have to have things my own way
To keep me in my youth

Like a ship without an anchor
Like a slave without a chain
Just the thought of those sweet ladies
Sends a shiver through my veins

*And I will go on shining*
*Shining like brand new
I'll never look behind me*
*My troubles will be few*

Goodbye stranger it's been nice
Hope you find your paradise
Tried to see your point of view
Hope your dreams will all come true

Goodbye Mary, goodbye Jane
Will we ever meet again
Feel no sorrow, feel no…


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (24 Feb 2021)

No tiene por que ser desagradable, se puede enfocar de una manera que quede para el recuerdo.

De todos modos éstas cosas son muy personales, no me quiero meter, además no soy yo el propietario del foro, solo lo dejo para la reflexión.


----------



## vayaquesi (24 Feb 2021)

La verdad es que estoy sin palabras.
En tal caso me uno al recuerdo del forero, que estará en un lugar mejor, después de todo aquí estamos todos de paso.


----------



## XXavier (24 Feb 2021)

Tiburcio, amigo... Que nos acordamos de ti, y te queremos... ¡Un fuerte abrazo...!


----------



## 999999999 (24 Feb 2021)

Eres un cagueta, sin más


----------



## Manufacturer (24 Feb 2021)

Espero que todavía estés en este valle de lágrimas, mucha fuerza, amigo.


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Feb 2021)

Un homenaje a nuestro amigo Tibur, es coetaneo mio.


----------



## Manguero (25 Feb 2021)

Mis respetos.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (25 Feb 2021)

Ánimos y esperanza.


----------



## calzonazos (25 Feb 2021)

No tenia contacto con ningun forero fuera de este antro para saber si sigue vivo o no?? Como sois de antisociales


----------



## calzonazos (6 Mar 2021)

Alguien sabe algo??


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (15 Mar 2021)

@Tiburcio de Medinasidonia , hasta que replicel no haga un x1000 prohibido irse de este estercolero.


----------



## lonchagordista (15 Mar 2021)

@Tiburcio de Medinasidonia 
Compraste bitcoin? Se perderán para siempre si no los repartes entre los colegas del foro...


----------



## Dr.Muller (26 Mar 2021)

Se sabe algo?


----------



## SrPurpuron (26 Mar 2021)

Podría ser éste el primer jailo funeresco del floro? Paso a presentar mis respetos.


----------



## Sputnik (26 Mar 2021)

Pues mantuvo la cordura y el buen humor hasta el final. Me caia bien este forero.

Un abrazo Don Tiburcio


----------



## amcxxl (26 Mar 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Motivos posibles, no sé , lo que si sé es que en mi familia ya van 6 caídos por lo mismo.



pero tenias algun sintoma ??

yo es que estoy mosca con eso por los problemas que he tenido de unos años a esta parte, mi abuelo murio de exactamente lo mismo , y fue cosa de 5-6 meses, Otros antepasados por lo visto tuvieron lo mismo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2021)

Sputnik dijo:


> Pues mantuvo la cordura y el buen humor hasta el final.



sí señor, un par de cojones, admirable.
Y espero que nos equivoquemos y no sea lo que parece


----------



## calzonazos (26 Mar 2021)

Esta claro que ha fallecido casi 3 meses sin entrar en el foro


----------



## calzonazos (26 Mar 2021)

D.E.P de todas formas para la mierda de vida que tenemos el 90% de la gente casi que lo mejor yo tampoco reo que dure mucho llevo dos años con reflujo gastrico brutal asi que dudo que con 40-50 no tenga un cancer de esofago o de estomago y yo desde luego no voy a luchar resuelvo unas cuantas cuentas pendientes y me pillo una ultima juerga con coca y putas


----------



## lonchagordista (29 Mar 2021)

*MÚSICA*


----------



## Ratona001 (29 Mar 2021)

Saluda al rubito summer de mi parte, ese que me dijo hace 6 años que aun no era mi hora. 

Espero que estés bien allá donde estés.


----------



## Petruska (29 Mar 2021)

Por qué dais por hecho que ha muerto nuestro amigo Tiburcio? Me da muchísima pena. Ójalá esté aún entre nosotros y vuelva a escribir, nos daría una enormísima alegría leer su mensaje. Joder, da mucha pena pensar que ya no esté entre nosotros. Era muy majo. Tiburcio, de verdad, te queremos, aguanta ahí, hombre.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (6 Abr 2021)

Amigo Tibur 
Te dedico mi firma,estés donde estés espero que seas* FELIZ*,has sido un ejemplo de lucha para todos y también para mi ya que tengo mi propia lucha,de fuerza y serenidad ante las dificultades de la vida
_
*Siempre orgulloso. Siempre fuerte. Siempre lo mejor. Cuando llegue el momento de partir habrás vivido una vida que valió la pena que vivirá en la memoria de tus seres queridos.*_
_*¿quieres vivir para siempre? haz que tu vida inspire a los demás*_


----------



## Floky (8 Abr 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Amigo Tibur
> Te dedico mi firma,estés donde estés espero que seas* FELIZ*,has sido un ejemplo de lucha para todos y también para mi ya que tengo mi propia lucha,de fuerza y serenidad ante las dificultades de la vida
> _
> *Siempre orgulloso. Siempre fuerte. Siempre lo mejor. Cuando llegue el momento de partir habrás vivido una vida que valió la pena que vivirá en la memoria de tus seres queridos.*_
> _*¿quieres vivir para siempre? haz que tu vida inspire a los demás*_



Que gran frase y que difícil lograrlo.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 Abr 2021)

Floky dijo:


> Que gran frase y que difícil lograrlo.



sí,pero hay que intentar conseguirlo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Abr 2021)

la puta mierda del cáncer, cuando ahora parece que sólo existe el covid de los cojones y no hablan ya de nada más. Prefiero morirme un millón de veces antes del covid o de una infección cualquiera y más o menos rápido.
Yo no sé si muchas de las investigaciones y pruebas clínicas que se llevan haciendo desde hace 60 o más años son un paripé inútil, o es que no damos para más, o la biología es algo demasiado complejo e inmanejable, pero no hay manera


----------



## atasco (8 Abr 2021)

al final que ha pasado?


----------



## Dr. Mierda (8 Abr 2021)

DEP HAMIJO, UNA PENA QUE NO SALIESE BIEN LO DE CALVOCEL Y HABER PODIDO HABERLO CELEBRADO A PELO CERRANDO LA WHISKERIA STARK LLENA DE LUMIS DE AL LADO DE MERCAMADRID UNA NOCHE PARA LOS DOS. SE QUE AHORA ESTÉ DONDE ESTÉ NOS ESTARÁ LEYENDO Y LoLEANDO.

*DEP HAMIJO, SE LE ECHA DE MENOS.*


----------



## artemis (8 Abr 2021)

atasco dijo:


> al final que ha pasado?



Tu sabes sumar dos más dos?


----------



## Polirisitas (8 Abr 2021)

Un fuerte abrazo estés donde estés hamijo @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia .


----------



## Dr. Mierda (8 Abr 2021)

Polirisitas dijo:


> Un fuerte abrazo estés donde estés hamijo @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia .



HIJO DE PVTA.


----------



## Floky (8 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> la puta mierda del cáncer, cuando ahora parece que sólo existe el covid de los cojones y no hablan ya de nada más. Prefiero morirme un millón de veces antes del covid o de una infección cualquiera y más o menos rápido.
> Yo no sé si muchas de las investigaciones y pruebas clínicas que se llevan haciendo desde hace 60 o más años son un paripé inútil, o es que no damos para más, o la biología es algo demasiado complejo e inmanejable, pero no hay manera



Cuando te lo diagnostican deber ser la auténtica muerte en vida, el estado de ánimo y la fortaleza mental son claves pero si el de la guadaña viene a por ti estás jodido...


----------



## atasco (8 Abr 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Tu sabes sumar dos más dos?



no muy bien, por?


----------



## atasco (8 Abr 2021)

dep


----------



## Armando Kasitas (8 Abr 2021)

Descansa, Tiburcio. 
Este forero expuso lo que le ocurría, pero a saber cuántos habrán ido cayendo. 
En otro foro que sigo, un miembro había muerto en un accidente. En fin...


----------



## Alan__ (8 Abr 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Amigo Tibur
> Te dedico mi firma,estés donde estés espero que seas* FELIZ*,has sido un ejemplo de lucha para todos y también para mi ya que tengo mi propia lucha,de fuerza y serenidad ante las dificultades de la vida
> 
> _*Siempre orgulloso. Siempre fuerte. Siempre lo mejor. Cuando llegue el momento de partir habrás vivido una vida que valió la pena que vivirá en la memoria de tus seres queridos.*_
> _*¿quieres vivir para siempre? haz que tu vida inspire a los demás*_




esta en otro foro


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Abr 2021)

Floky dijo:


> Cuando te lo diagnostican deber ser la auténtica muerte en vida, el estado de ánimo y la fortaleza mental son claves pero si el de la guadaña viene a por ti estás jodido...



es que además del miedo es la jodida impotencia, saber que hay un proceso ahí en marcha y que no se sabe cómo pararlo


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 Abr 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> esta en otro foro



¿estás seguro de ello?


----------



## Alan__ (8 Abr 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> ¿estás seguro de ello?



No dije q sea un foro de este mundo.


----------



## Floky (8 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> es que además del miedo es la jodida impotencia, saber que hay un proceso ahí en marcha y que no se sabe cómo pararlo



Evidentemente no está todo perdido y te da margen de dejar las cosas arregladas en caso de un mal final.. personalmente preferiría ahorrarme la enfermedad y quedarme tieso de golpe.
Mejor no pensar demasiado pero hay muchas papeletas de que vivamos en primera persona una movida de estas y por eso mismo hay que darse cuenta de lo verdaderamente importante, dejar prejuicios y complejos para disfrutar lo que se pueda y cumplir algún sueño. 
Nada vale más la pena que la salud y la paz mental.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Abr 2021)

Floky dijo:


> Evidentemente no está todo perdido y te da margen de dejar las cosas arregladas en caso de un mal final.. personalmente preferiría ahorrarme la enfermedad y quedarme tieso de golpe.
> Mejor no pensar demasiado pero hay muchas papeletas de que vivamos en primera persona una movida de estas y por eso mismo hay que darse cuenta de lo verdaderamente importante, dejar prejuicios y complejos para disfrutar lo que se pueda y cumplir algún sueño.
> Nada vale más la pena que la salud y la paz mental.



amén a todo, y cuando te encuentras sano y bien hay que saber valorarlo


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Abr 2021)

Floky dijo:


> Cuando te lo diagnostican deber ser la auténtica muerte en vida, el estado de ánimo y la fortaleza mental son claves pero si el de la guadaña viene a por ti estás jodido...



Yo por vicisitudes del destino, hace ya años, acabé en urgencias y allí conocí a un hombre joven con un cáncer terminal, ya tenía asumidísima su muerte. Lo que me dijo fue que sentía no vivir lo suficiente para ver crecer a su hija. Me sorprendió porque era un chico con el ánimo muy alegre y recuerdo que bromeaba con un compañero sobre los motivos que me llevaron a mí hasta aquel lugar. Exceso de bebida el día de mi 22 cumpleaños. Los dos patitos que me había dicho el chaval. Me habló de que lo mío era normal y que me quedaba aún mucho por hacer, que no me preocupase.

Ese chico hoy está muerto, da que pensar.


----------



## proctalgiafugax (8 Abr 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> que me quedaba aún mucho por hacer



Llega a ver los videos dedicados a Ibis


----------



## Gusman (8 Abr 2021)

Al final parece que fue en octubre. 
DEP, querido compañero.


----------



## Alan__ (8 Abr 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo por vicisitudes del destino, hace ya años, acabé en urgencias y allí conocí a un hombre joven con un cáncer terminal, ya tenía asumidísima su muerte. Lo que me dijo fue que sentía no vivir lo suficiente para ver crecer a su hija. Me sorprendió porque era un chico con el ánimo muy alegre y recuerdo que bromeaba con un compañero sobre los motivos que me llevaron a mí hasta aquel lugar. Exceso de bebida el día de mi 22 cumpleaños. Los dos patitos que me había dicho el chaval. Me habló de que lo mío era normal y que me quedaba aún mucho por hacer, que no me preocupase.
> 
> Ese chico hoy está muerto, da que pensar.



El proximo muerto seremos tu y yo, a no ser que la puta ciencia en vez de tanta mierda de inventarse generos y chorradas varias, invente algo para curar todas las enfermedades y el envejecimiento. Todo lo demás no tiene sentido, ir a marte, la luna, los moviles, apra que?
nunca entendere porque lo mas imortante que es la salud y la vida no se investiga lo suficiente.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Abr 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> El proximo muerto seremos tu y yo, a no ser que la puta ciencia en vez de tanta mierda de inventarse generos y chorradas varias, invente algo para curar todas las enfermedades y el envejecimiento. Todo lo demás no tiene sentido, ir a marte, la luna, los moviles, apra que?
> nunca entendere porque lo mas imortante que es la salud y la vida no se investiga lo suficiente.



Ya, hombre, pero espero no morir con treinta y tantos años de cáncer. Mínimo llegar a los 80 en condiciones medio normales.


----------



## Ratona001 (9 Abr 2021)

Me acuerdo de aquel hilo de la coleccion de navajas








Aparatos - Mis últimas adquisiciones navajeras.


Llevo unas semanas comprando navajas con furia porcina, acumular por acumular sabiendo que van a ser para mi hermano y sobrinos dentro de poco seguramente, todas españolas y artesanas casi todas, hay que nutrir el produto españól. Las disfrutan mis ojos y mis manos cuando afilo palitroques o...




www.burbuja.info






En fin. No somos nada.


----------



## ElCalvo (10 Abr 2021)

La parca se lo habrá llevado sin avisar. No creo que fuese su intención irse sin saludar.

En fin, brindo por el. Ya no tiene que preocuparse de las mierdas de este estercolero en el que nos quedamos los demás.


----------



## Pichorrica (10 Abr 2021)

Subo el hilo.

DEP.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (10 Abr 2021)

Dep.

Ya esta con aldono.


----------



## fyahball (10 Abr 2021)

Grande Tiburcio! Honor y recuerdo!


----------



## mapachën (15 Abr 2021)

Grande, se había comprado una moto recuerdo, pequeñita, y se lo había pasado bien.

Foreo duró hasta el final. DEP.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Abr 2021)

DEP


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (15 Abr 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> DEP



al final falleció ? y mientras hijos de puta cómo el putolini- el puerco downman coleando , a ver si la casca el pederasta ése...


----------



## FrandeSales (15 Abr 2021)

yo no entiendo cómo podéis recordar a tantos foreros, a mi no me suena ninguno de nada...si acaso cuando leo el nombre me suenan algo pero vamos...


----------



## Sekisber (15 Abr 2021)

Que el Señor te tenga en su Gloria, compañero.


----------



## Fausto1880 (15 Abr 2021)

FrandeSales dijo:


> yo no entiendo cómo podéis recordar a tantos foreros, a mi no me suena ninguno de nada...si acaso cuando leo el nombre me suenan algo pero vamos...



Porque cada uno tiene talentos distintos.


----------



## FrandeSales (15 Abr 2021)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Porque cada uno tiene talentos distintos.



a mí me da, y con cierto escalofrío, que pasáis un tiempo enorme aquí...


----------



## Blackmoon (16 Abr 2021)

DEP

Mientras haya alguien que te recuerde, no habrás muerto del todo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Abr 2021)

Bueno, lleva tres meses sin escribir. Me temo lo peor.

Un sentido recuerdo y una canción a modo de homenaje:



Too bad I'm losing a friend.


----------



## Chispeante (16 Abr 2021)

Desde hace semanas, cada vez que veo que este hilo vuelve a tener actividad, que suma nuevos mensajes,...espero, sin esperanza, que sea Tiburcio de nuevo el que regrese dando explicaciones de su ausencia. Esta noche me rindo. Sólo espero que sus últimos días fueran dignos y sin sufrimiento. 

_Sit tibi terra levis..._


----------



## Fausto1880 (16 Abr 2021)

FrandeSales dijo:


> a mí me da, y con cierto escalofrío, que pasáis un tiempo enorme aquí...



Demasiado, ciertamente. Pero la memoria no tiene que ver con eso. Hay gente que recuerda todo, palabra por palabra, matiz por matiz y otros apenas recordamos las líneas generales de lo que hemos vivido.


----------



## DaniAE188 (16 Abr 2021)

Que dios te tenga en su gloria compañero.


----------



## SrPurpuron (16 Abr 2021)

Os imaginais que entra?


----------



## OYeah (10 May 2021)

Te veo pronto, Tibur.


----------



## artemis (10 May 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Te veo pronto, Tibur.



En serio? lo prometes? mira que luego nos hacemos ilusiones


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (10 May 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Te veo pronto, Tibur.



¿Te pasa algo?


----------



## Fausto1880 (11 May 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Te veo pronto, Tibur.


----------



## spala (20 Ago 2021)

Si ya no está entre nosotros, nos leerá desde el mas allá, descanse en paz


----------



## abe heinsenberg (20 Ago 2021)

rogare en mi plegaria por usted,


----------



## hortera (20 Ago 2021)

Dinos algo desde el más allá hamigo


----------



## Gerx4 (20 Ago 2021)

Haced un recopilatorio con sus grandes obras, sus ideas exclusivas, sus aportaciones más útiles y sus frases más graciosas.

¿O sois tan ratas torturables que habéis llenado 120 páginas por un mierda nulo al que amábais meramente porque daba zankitos a vuestra tres ideas imitadas cobardemente, y al que mostráis devoción ridícula ahora por el miedo cobarde que le tenéis a la muerte?


----------



## Miss Andorra (20 Ago 2021)

Esta muerto?


----------



## artemis (20 Ago 2021)

spala dijo:


> Si ya no está entre nosotros, nos leerá desde el mas allá, descanse en paz



O por lo menos que se lleve a @OYeah con el


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (20 Ago 2021)

Bueno, este hilo quedará para la posteridad, como el de Pochito.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (20 Ago 2021)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Dep.
> 
> Ya esta con aldono.



Aldono feneció también?


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (20 Ago 2021)

Pues el hamijo Tiburcio duró año y medio. Y sin meterse nada ni tratamiento alguno.

No está nada mal.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## LostSouls (20 Ago 2021)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Aldono feneció también?



Grandeee esa firma de Pastis en el PorcAeri


----------



## Aresti (20 Ago 2021)

Ya siento que tiburcio haya fallecido.

Curioso apodo. Así se llamaba uno de mis antepasados.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (20 Ago 2021)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Aldono feneció también?



Varias veces, de hecho.

Es historia.


----------



## 999999999 (20 Ago 2021)

Gerx4 dijo:


> Haced un recopilatorio con sus grandes obras, sus ideas exclusivas, sus aportaciones más útiles y sus frases más graciosas.
> 
> ¿O sois tan ratas torturables que habéis llenado 120 páginas por un mierda nulo al que amábais meramente porque daba zankitos a vuestra tres ideas imitadas cobardemente, y al que mostráis devoción ridícula ahora por el miedo cobarde que le tenéis a la muerte?



Toda persona se merece respeto, por muy humilde q sea, o por mucho q en su vida no destaque en nada. 

Así q Plaster cierra esa bocaza q es un WC lleno de mierda y guarda un respeto, puto tarado 
Eres un rata y un malnacido, y te deseo todo lo peor. 

Y ahora sal de este hilo y deja de ensuciarlo, miserable!!!


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (21 Ago 2021)

Gerx4 dijo:


> Haced un recopilatorio con sus grandes obras, sus ideas exclusivas, sus aportaciones más útiles y sus frases más graciosas.
> 
> ¿O sois tan ratas torturables que habéis llenado 120 páginas por un mierda nulo al que amábais meramente porque daba zankitos a vuestra tres ideas imitadas cobardemente, y al que mostráis devoción ridícula ahora por el miedo cobarde que le tenéis a la muerte?




Que no te vamos a dar zankitos cojones ya, largo de aquí pesao.


----------



## Narwhal (21 Ago 2021)

Gerx4 dijo:


> Haced un recopilatorio con sus grandes obras, sus ideas exclusivas, sus aportaciones más útiles y sus frases más graciosas.
> 
> ¿O sois tan ratas torturables que habéis llenado 120 páginas por un mierda nulo al que amábais meramente porque daba zankitos a vuestra tres ideas imitadas cobardemente, y al que mostráis devoción ridícula ahora por el miedo cobarde que le tenéis a la muerte?



@calopez sólo buscas pomperos muertos de hambre a los que pagar una mierda y así te sale lo que te sale.


----------



## Floky (21 Ago 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> @calopez sólo buscas pomperos muertos de hambre a los que pagar una mierda y así te sale lo que te sale.



Yo creo que ni eso...este es tan tonto y amargado que le sale solo. 
A más de uno me gustaría verlo en persona..que mierda de ser humano, cuánta basura hay...y tienen derecho a voto.


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Ago 2021)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Pues el hamijo Tiburcio duró año y medio. Y sin meterse nada ni tratamiento alguno.
> 
> No está nada mal.
> 
> ...



tenía cranco terminal pero murió de COBI


----------



## Wasi (21 Ago 2021)

Que descanse en paz


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Ago 2021)

Wasi dijo:


> Que descanse en paz



en paz? si no fue quemado se lo están comiendo los gusanos y bacterias


----------



## Woden (21 Ago 2021)

Good night, sweet prince.


----------



## Cicciolino (21 Ago 2021)

@Tiburcio de Medinasidonia ahora está con Rubalcaba, no sufráis más por él.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 Ago 2021)

Gerx4 dijo:


> Haced un recopilatorio con sus grandes obras, sus ideas exclusivas, sus aportaciones más útiles y sus frases más graciosas.
> 
> ¿O sois tan ratas torturables que habéis llenado 120 páginas por un mierda nulo al que amábais meramente porque daba zankitos a vuestra tres ideas imitadas cobardemente, y al que mostráis devoción ridícula ahora por el miedo cobarde que le tenéis a la muerte?



El tito plaster mendigando un poco de atencion.

Pá lo que hemos quedao...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Ago 2021)

vayaquesi dijo:


> La verdad es que estoy sin palabras.
> En tal caso me uno al recuerdo del forero, que estará en un lugar mejor, después de todo aquí estamos todos de paso.



Todos de paso y amargados muchas veces.
Por lo tanto que en paz descanse el forero que ya no no va a compartirnos más.


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2021)

Gerx4 dijo:


> Haced un recopilatorio con sus grandes obras, sus ideas exclusivas, sus aportaciones más útiles y sus frases más graciosas.
> 
> ¿O sois tan ratas torturables que habéis llenado 120 páginas por un mierda nulo al que amábais meramente porque daba zankitos a vuestra tres ideas imitadas cobardemente, y al que mostráis devoción ridícula ahora por el miedo cobarde que le tenéis a la muerte?



Envidioso despreciable y repugnante que mataría por zankitos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (21 Ago 2021)

No sé cómo podéis hacer coña con algo así...si ya no escribe es porque es obvio que se ha muerto.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ago 2021)

Dicen que sigues vivo mientras se acuerden de ti.

El subir este hilo acerca un poco más a Tiburcio a la Vida Eterna.

V's, y espéranos mucho tiempo, compañero.


----------



## McNulty (21 Ago 2021)

La tomáis contra el titoplast, pero en el fondo tiene toda la razón.

Los que decís dep y demás virginadas, al margen de que confirmáis vuestro retraso profundo, demostráis un miedo irracional a la muerte. El forero fallecido era un normie más que nadie recordará dentro de 5 años, como todos los que escribimos aquí por cierto. Bueno quizá blaster será recordado por alguna IA del futuro que tenga acceso a algún backup del foro.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Ago 2021)

Toda la razón. Los que no han pasado por una experiencia cercana a la muerte no lo entienden.


----------



## 999999999 (21 Ago 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> La tomáis contra el titoplast, pero en el fondo tiene toda la razón.
> 
> Los que decís dep y demás virginadas, al margen de que confirmáis vuestro retraso profundo, demostráis un miedo irracional a la muerte. El forero fallecido era un normie más que nadie recordará dentro de 5 años, como todos los que escribimos aquí por cierto. Bueno quizá blaster será recordado por alguna IA del futuro que tenga acceso a algún backup del foro.



Otro gilipollas profundo q tiene q soltar su mierda aquí

Vete a tomar por culo, subnormal


----------



## Mundocruel (21 Ago 2021)

No hay un apartado para hilos de foreros muertos?

@Calvolopez espabila y crea un apartado necrológico! 

Cojones, debía haber en nuestro perfil un apartado donde escribir nuestro último aporte, el que queremos que se publique cuando nos vayamos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2021)

Es un _subnormie_.


----------



## damnit (21 Ago 2021)

Pues si es así, que descanse en paz. Me caía muy bien el tío Tiburcio


----------



## cups (21 Ago 2021)

Este hilo es un gran homenaje a Tibur.

Enviado desde mi LENNY3 MAX mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OYeah (21 Ago 2021)

No me molesto en contestar a los que he ignorado. El problema es que aparecerán con otros nicks.

Tiburcio nos ganó a todos por su manera de enfrentarse a esto. Con mucha clase, yo reconozco que no la tengo. Mucho sentido del humor y empaque a la vez. Me quito el sombrero.

Me daba la impresión de que todo se reducia a no darle a la vida más importancia de la que tiene, y que al final todos calvos. Sin dramas.

Yo estoy viendo la cuesta para abajo, parece que me he librado de una cornada importante, aunque por ahí anda rondando, y no tengo esa fuerza: creo que me llevaré a alguien por delante, o la armaré de mala manera. Mi frustración no es la suya, yo tenia muchas expectativas, así de gilipollas soy.

Todo en esta vida es suerte, no merece la pena tomarnos demasiado en serio.


----------



## ENRABATOR (21 Ago 2021)

No recordaba este hilo y casi me ha jodido haberlo olvidado. Me refiero al hilo porque el forero era uno de esos que hace que te quedaras con su nick. Una lastima. Rezare por su alma, que menos


----------



## atasco (21 Ago 2021)

a mi me quedan dos años de vida


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (21 Ago 2021)

Buen hilo para detectar psicópatas y aumentar la lista del ignore con "personas" totalmente prescindibles.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (21 Ago 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No me molesto en contestar a los que he ignorado. El problema es que aparecerán con otros nicks.
> 
> Tiburcio nos ganó a todos por su manera de enfrentarse a esto. Con mucha clase, yo reconozco que no la tengo. Mucho sentido del humor y empaque a la vez. Me quito el sombrero.
> 
> ...



¿A ti qué te pasa?


----------



## mudj (21 Ago 2021)

Si estás enfermo y nos lees. Sólo puedo darte ánimos, esperar y desearte que no sufras e' demasía y en todo caso decirte y asegurarte que aunque no nos lo creamos, Dios te ama, eres eterno y hay algo muy muy grande y bonito esperándote, créeme lo que te digo. 

Si ya has muerto, que la tierra te sea leve. D. E. P


----------



## fachacine (21 Ago 2021)

La sociedad occidental vive de espaldas a la muerte, Tiburcio en cambio la enfrentó de cara y nos habló de ella. Donde quiera que esté, vivo o muerto, su paso por Burbuja no fue en vano, algo de él sobrevivió y es este legado en forma de hilo.


----------



## OYeah (21 Ago 2021)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> ¿A ti qué te pasa?




Eso no importa aqui, solo aconsejaros a todos que oa hagáis un seguro privado, Mapfre parece ser el mejor.

Nos han llevado ya a esto. No valemos para nada.


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Ago 2021)

Yo le mande un correo electronico a @calopez para saber de el, para que me dijera quien era el aunque cometiera una ilegalidad dandome su ip...
Se llama Mariano...

Yo quise ir a visitarle...

Calopez no me respondio...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (21 Ago 2021)

Se ha muerto Tiburcio joder? 
estais seguros no estara de vacaciones?
Cuando fue la ultima vez que posteo?


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 Ago 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Se ha muerto Tiburcio joder?
> estais seguros no estara de vacaciones?
> Cuando fue la ultima vez que posteo?



hace muchos meses, su ultimo post es de octubre del año pasado


----------



## ULTRAPACO (21 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> hace muchos meses, su ultimo post es de octubre del año pasado



Ostia puta D.E.P
va por ti






Estaras con tu moto rodando por el cielo


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 Ago 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ostia puta D.E.P
> va por ti
> 
> 
> ...



Del hilo del IGNORE también falta Circe. No salía mucho de la Guarde, pero también estaba muy enferma y ya hace casi un año que no sabemos de ella. Una buena mujer.


----------



## warlok (21 Ago 2021)

D.E.P.


----------



## eL PUERRO (21 Ago 2021)

mE encanta ver cómo la gente que insulta a PLASTER es colmada de zankitos mientras el enano esquizofrénico se pudre en la más absoluta irrelevancia. 

eS realmente una persona muy miserable, pero es tan tonto que ni siquiera se le da bien ser MALO. la típica MARICA MALA engreída y resentida con el mundo, como eL NINI.


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> . No valemos para nada.



Tu desde luego...


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo le mande un correo electronico a @calopez para saber de el, para que me dijera quien era el aunque cometiera una ilegalidad dandome su ip...
> Se llama Mariano...
> 
> Yo quise ir a visitarle...
> ...



Pues mira que @calopez es de dar fácil las ip...


----------



## Desdemocratícese (22 Ago 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Eso no importa aqui, solo aconsejaros a todos que oa hagáis un seguro privado, Mapfre parece ser el mejor.
> 
> Nos han llevado ya a esto. No valemos para nada.



Como regla general no contrato seguros a no ser que sean obligatorios.

Los seguros son para gente insegura.

El cálculo de la prima lo hace el departamento de estadística de la compañía, de tal manera que resulte que la esperanza matemática del total de las primas sea superior al del coste por pago de siniestros.

En otras palabras: un seguro se calcula para que salga ganando la empresa, no el particular. Esto es válido en todo tipo de seguro que no esté subvencionado por el Estado.

Otra cosa es que tengas pensado... ¿suicidarte? Y vayas preparando el terreno.


----------



## megamax (22 Ago 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Motivos posibles, no sé , lo que si sé es que en mi familia ya van 6 caídos por lo mismo.




Si en su familia han caido seis de cancer de colon es probable que tenga síndrome de Lynch, para el sindrome de Lynch la inmunoterapia va muy bien. Mucho mejor que la quimio.

Entiendo que Tiburcio nos ha dejado?

DEP


----------



## 999999999 (22 Ago 2021)

999999999 dijo:


> Otro gilipollas profundo q tiene q soltar su mierda aquí
> 
> Vete a tomar por culo, subnormal




Y además el McNulty de los cojones me da las gracias por el comentario en el que le digo de todo.

Eso demuestra que es un puto provocador. Que escribe por el gusto de hacer daño.
Una mala persona, en definitiva, un infraser...


----------



## OYeah (22 Ago 2021)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Como regla general no contrato seguros a no ser que sean obligatorios.
> 
> Los seguros son para gente insegura.
> 
> ...




Paso de fantasmadas y menos en este hilo.

Cuando no te den cita para algo importante en muchos meses vienes de nuevo por aqui y nos lo cuentas, por ahora dejemos el hilo limpio de discusiones.


----------



## Talabera (22 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Del hilo del IGNORE también falta Circe. No salía mucho de la Guarde, pero también estaba muy enferma y ya hace casi un año que no sabemos de ella. Una buena mujer.



Circe?
me cago en la virgen tio


----------



## megamax (22 Ago 2021)

Vaya, mira que malgasto tiempo en el foro leyendo y contestando gilipolleces...para una vez que yo podría haber ayudado un poco a alguien (ya que este es un tema que por desgracia conozco bastate bien) voy y me entero demasiado tarde.

Puta mierda tete.

Y a todos los demas, disfrutad de la vida y no perdais el tiempo, que es limitado.

A los psicopatas que os jodan, carecéis de una de las pocas cosas buenas que tiene el ser humano


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 Ago 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia ahora está con Rubalcaba, no sufráis más por él.



Y con Franco, tú.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## eWok gay (22 Ago 2021)

megamax dijo:


> Vaya, mira que malgasto tiempo en el foro leyendo y contestando gilipolleces...para una vez que yo podría haber ayudado un poco a alguien (ya que este es un tema que por desgracia conozco bastate bien) voy y me entero demasiado tarde.
> 
> Puta mierda tete.
> 
> ...



Un familiar muy directo lo tiene, ¿algún consejo?


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Ago 2021)

la verdad que es una mierda morirse, y que te recuerden 4 frikis desconocidos

ya me jodería


----------



## megamax (22 Ago 2021)

eWok gay dijo:


> Un familiar muy directo lo tiene, ¿algún consejo?



Te he intentado enviar un mensaje.


----------



## Pressak (22 Ago 2021)

Descanse en paz


----------



## SrPurpuron (23 Ago 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> La tomáis contra el titoplast, pero en el fondo tiene toda la razón.
> 
> Los que decís dep y demás virginadas, al margen de que confirmáis vuestro retraso profundo, demostráis un miedo irracional a la muerte. El forero fallecido era un normie más que nadie recordará dentro de 5 años, como todos los que escribimos aquí por cierto. Bueno quizá blaster será recordado por alguna IA del futuro que tenga acceso a algún backup del foro.



Que ganas tenéis de llamar la atención.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (23 Ago 2021)

Oct 28, 2020

Último mensaje.


----------



## juantxxxo (23 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Del hilo del IGNORE también falta Circe. No salía mucho de la Guarde, pero también estaba muy enferma y ya hace casi un año que no sabemos de ella. Una buena mujer.



Joder, no lo sabía. Pobrecilla


----------



## Cazarr (8 Nov 2021)

Hace poco hizo un año que no volvió a publicar nada.



Abruma pensar cuánta gente que conocimos está ya al otro lado. Qué absurdo es todo a veces.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Nov 2021)

DEP nuestro hamijo gurrumino, aka tiburcio. Se le echa de menos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Nov 2021)

Es horrible pensar que esta persona sabía que se iba a morir. Joder, yo siempre me estoy quejando por gilipolleces y eso no es nada comparado con semejante puta mierda.


----------



## Triptolemo (8 Nov 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> DEP nuestro hamijo gurrumino, aka tiburcio. Se le echa de menos.



Me ha desaparecido un mensaje personal que tube con gurru de mi bandeja...
Con ese mensaje quise descubrir quien era Gurru o *Mariano* que es su nombre...
Gurru era un pescador de mosca y montaba el mismo las moscas...
Le dieron un premio en feder pesca y yo tenia las fotos de las moscas...
Ahora no encuentro el mensaje


Quise ir a visitarle preguntando a la revista por esa mosca en concreto...


----------



## cucerulo (8 Nov 2021)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es horrible pensar que esta persona sabía que se iba a morir. Joder, yo siempre me estoy quejando por gilipolleces y eso no es nada comparado con semejante puta mierda.



Pues oye, siento decirte que conforme vas cumpliendo años te va rondando más veces por la cabeza la idea de que en este mundo estamos de prestado y que tarde o temprano le vas a tener que decir adiós. Es más, conforme vas viendo que la palma gente alrededor (algunos de maneras bastante desagradables) también te preocupa hasta cómo la vas a palmar.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (8 Nov 2021)

Que la memoria de los posts guarde tu esencia


----------



## vic252525 (8 Nov 2021)

Tiburcio! Vive!


----------



## Lemavos (8 Nov 2021)

Por eso nadie quiere trabajar y viene un nuevo paradigma. 

DEP


----------



## Tumama (8 Nov 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> Hace poco hizo un año que no volvió a publicar nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Abruma pensar cuánta gente que conocimos está ya al otro lado. Qué absurdo es todo a veces.



Creía que al final era troleo. Tantos hilos de despedida, uno termina no tomándoselos en serio.




cucerulo dijo:


> Pues oye, siento decirte que conforme vas cumpliendo años te va rondando más veces por la cabeza la idea de que en este mundo estamos de prestado y que tarde o temprano le vas a tener que decir adiós. Es más, conforme vas viendo que la palma gente alrededor (algunos de maneras bastante desagradables) también te preocupa hasta cómo la vas a palmar.



Hay quien decía que filosofar es aprender a morir.


----------



## Cazarr (8 Nov 2021)

cucerulo dijo:


> Pues oye, siento decirte que conforme vas cumpliendo años te va rondando más veces por la cabeza la idea de que en este mundo estamos de prestado y que tarde o temprano le vas a tener que decir adiós. Es más, conforme vas viendo que la palma gente alrededor (algunos de maneras bastante desagradables) también te preocupa hasta cómo la vas a palmar.



Unos dicen que con el tiempo aprendes a aceptar ese destino, otros dicen que no.

Yo todavía soy joven y desde hace tiempo siento que he perdido la templanza de mi quietud interior. Se me hace un trago muy amargo ver el declive de muchos familiares, lugares que ya nunca podré visitar como antes o vacíos que te dejan aquellos que ya no están.

Pensaba que esto sería menos duro, o que iría acompañado de algún impulso interior. Pero no, cuanto más tiempo pasa más añoro el pasado. Es como estar subiendo una torre altísima, sin poder pararte a observar bien el paisaje, y ser consciente de la altura que vas cogiendo con el tiempo. Vértigo, vértigo vital.


----------



## Tumama (8 Nov 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> Unos dicen que con el tiempo aprendes a aceptar ese destino, otros dicen que no.
> 
> Yo todavía soy joven y desde hace tiempo siento que he perdido la templanza de mi quietud interior. Se me hace un trago muy amargo ver el declive de muchos familiares, lugares que ya nunca podré visitar como antes o vacíos que te dejan aquellos que ya no están.
> 
> Pensaba que esto sería menos duro, o que iría acompañado de algún impulso interior. Pero no, cuanto más tiempo pasa más añoro el pasado. Es como estar subiendo una torre altísima, sin poder pararte a observar bien el paisaje, y ser consciente de la altura que vas cogiendo con el tiempo. Vértigo, vértigo vital.



Yo siempre pienso que llevo algo de todos ellos dentro mío, y allí viven y se manifiestan en cosas que hago y en cómo vivo. Así nunca morirán hasta que yo lo haga.


----------



## Cazarr (8 Nov 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Yo siempre pienso que llevo algo de todos ellos dentro mío, y allí viven y se manifiestan en cosas que hago y en cómo vivo. Así nunca morirán hasta que yo lo haga.



Es bonito pensar eso, y hasta tenga parte de verdad, a veces hago lo propio. Pero igualmente sabes su ausencia.

Hay cosas que no disfrutas como antes. Por poner un ejemplo, hay piezas musicales que antes me ponían la piel de gallina con sólo oír tres notas, y ahora no me provocan nada, o no tanto, precisamente porque sientes ese peso de vacío. Antes creía que la música era mi incombustible -y cada uno tendrá el suyo, o la suya-, pero estaba equivocado.

La sordera del vacío es mucho más potente y siniestra de lo que se dice en las teorías.


----------



## SHARKHAN (8 Nov 2021)

descanse en paz amigo


----------



## randomizer (8 Nov 2021)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> El cálculo de la prima lo hace el departamento de estadística de la compañía, de tal manera que resulte que la esperanza matemática del total de las primas sea superior al del coste por pago de siniestros.
> 
> En otras palabras: un seguro se calcula para que salga ganando la empresa, no el particular. Esto es válido en todo tipo de seguro que no esté subvencionado por el Estado.



Que un seguro te salga "rentable" económicamente quiere decir que te has muerto (seguro de vida) que has pillado un cáncer (seguro de salud) o que se te ha quemado la casa (seguro de incendio), etc.

Eso es para ti "salir ganando", eh, SUBNORMAL?


----------



## joeljoan (8 Nov 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Terapida, CDS + DMSO



tómate en serio lo del cds, enfócate en superarlo y suerte............si no te importa podrías ir contándonos si te va bien.....


----------



## asiqué (8 Nov 2021)

Que descanse en paz.


----------



## mapachën (8 Nov 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Me ha desaparecido un mensaje personal que tube con gurru de mi bandeja...
> Con ese mensaje quise descubrir quien era Gurru o *Mariano* que es su nombre...
> Gurru era un pescador de mosca y montaba el mismo las moscas...
> Le dieron un premio en feder pesca y yo tenia las fotos de las moscas...
> ...



Pues ya tenía otro punto para caerme bien...

Era un histórico, y siempre me pareció un grande. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa_ (8 Nov 2021)

Dep


----------



## artemis (8 Nov 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Yo siempre pienso que llevo algo de todos ellos dentro mío, y allí viven y se manifiestan en cosas que hago y en cómo vivo. Así nunca morirán hasta que yo lo haga.



Tu vives en el mundo de mr wonderful... Menudo moñas estas hecho....


----------



## Desdemocratícese (9 Nov 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> Que un seguro te salga "rentable" económicamente quiere decir que te has muerto (seguro de vida) que has pillado un cáncer (seguro de salud) o que se te ha quemado la casa (seguro de incendio), etc.
> 
> Eso es para ti "salir ganando", eh, SUBNORMAL?



No sabes ni por dónde te da el aire, mariquita.


----------



## NewTroll (7 Dic 2021)

Dep


----------



## Manufacturer (7 Dic 2021)

Querido amigo,descansa en paz. Creo que no te vas a perder gran cosa... me temo que te vamos a envidiar.


----------



## primor (7 Dic 2021)

Descanse en paz.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (10 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Yo siempre pienso que llevo algo de todos ellos dentro mío, y allí viven y se manifiestan en cosas que hago y en cómo vivo. Así nunca morirán hasta que yo lo haga.



A ver, todos lamentamos su pérdida pero, cojones, no nos pongamos en modo gilipollas. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bye Felicia (10 Dic 2021)

No somos nada....


----------



## Erik morden (10 Dic 2021)

Ha caído?


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (11 Dic 2021)

Erik morden dijo:


> Ha caído?



Al parecer sí. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Poseidón (11 Dic 2021)

Descanse en paz. Por lo menos se libro de ver toda esta mierda.


----------



## WasP (11 Dic 2021)

See you, space cowboy...


----------



## WasP (11 Dic 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> la verdad que es una mierda morirse, y que te recuerden 4 frikis desconocidos
> 
> ya me jodería



A mi me parece un tributo bonito, si cada uno deja algo... Nadie nos recordará a los 10 años de morirnos, salvo nuestra familia y algún amigo, pero que cientos de personas en un foro se tomen aunque sea 5 minutos para decirte adios... yo al menos lo agradecería.


----------



## urano (11 Dic 2021)

Dep


----------



## Ratona001 (11 Dic 2021)

Espero que tu coleccion de navajas las estén disfrutando los familiares a quien se las dejaste. 

Espero que alcances el nivel al lado de los Dioses creadores. (Yo creo en la cárcel reencarnatoria) 

Buen forero, mejor persona.


----------



## Euler (4 Sep 2022)

DEP Tiburcio


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Sep 2022)

Siempre que veo este hilo, entro pensando "Cómo molaría que ahora haya posteado después de 2 años diciendo: 'Eh chavales, que estoy bien'.


----------



## alemanita74 (4 Sep 2022)

MEMENTO MORI.


----------



## Alan__ (5 Sep 2022)

Morreu ou non?


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Nov 2022)

Siento el reflote yo también, pero al cementerio se le visita una vez al año.

Se merece seguir en la memoria.


----------



## Cazarr (23 Nov 2022)

Cada vez que entro aquí leo el primer post y me entra un canguelo acojonante.

No entiendo qué es la vida, de dónde sale todo ni dónde acaba. Pero lo peor es saber que nunca lo sabré.

Muchos llevamos aquí una friolera de años. Es extraño pensar que puedes desaparecer como si fueras un sueño, en este foro.
_
Lo que está muerto no puede morir._


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Cada vez que entro aquí leo el primer post y me entra un canguelo acojonante.
> 
> No entiendo qué es la vida, de dónde sale todo ni dónde acaba. Pero lo peor es saber que nunca lo sabré.
> 
> ...



A mí también me da pavor. Esta persona ha desaparecido en meses. La parca llega sin avisar y te jode la vida entera.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Cada vez que entro aquí leo el primer post y me entra un canguelo acojonante.
> 
> No entiendo qué es la vida, de dónde sale todo ni dónde acaba. Pero lo peor es saber que nunca lo sabré.
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que las pasamos putas en este mundo y total , ¿para qué? En parte es reconfortante saber que todo tiene un final.


----------



## mirym94 (23 Nov 2022)

Menúda putada tampoco sé que decirte la verdad... Suerte.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Nov 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Menúda putada tampoco sé que decirte la verdad... Suerte.



Lleva muerto años.


----------



## Focus in (23 Nov 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Menúda putada tampoco sé que decirte la verdad... Suerte.



como no hagas la uija no se que le vas a decir, ya es un esqueleto


----------



## PYB (23 Nov 2022)

Mal rollo


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

Cuesta entender las simpatías de la borregada siniestra y asesina de este foro de mayoría fascista y comunista por gente aleatoria como el OP finado.

Muchos otros foreros han muerto o tienen cáncer y se les insulta o ignora. Puta mentalidad asquerosa de colmena del lumpen de mierda.


----------



## mirym94 (23 Nov 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> como no hagas la uija no se que le vas a decir, ya es un esqueleto



Hostia no vi la fecha del hilo.. con ese afán de reflotar fallecidos, pues que descanse donde quiera que esté.


----------



## WasP (23 Nov 2022)

Hola forero, que estés bien allá donde estés, un saludo


----------



## XRL (23 Nov 2022)

con una foto de avatar de gato eso quiere decir que era buena persona

dep


----------



## IVNP71 (25 Nov 2022)

DEP!!
Hace casi un mes un gran amigo mío murió también de esa maldita enfermedad llamada cáncer menos de un año duro desde que se lo diagnosticaron y luchó todo lo que pudo.Me llevaré conmigo sus palabras que me dijo antes de morir ...."disfruta todo lo que puedas aquí porque no te vas a llevar nada y haz lo que te guste mientras estés vivo" 
Hasta su último aliento estuve con él en el hospital.
_Pozdrawiam._


----------



## Woden (25 Nov 2022)

Dis Manibus. Sit tibi terra levis.

Sobre lo absurdo de la vida y la muerte siempre recuerdo este poema escrito por Luis Alberto de Cuenca ex aequo con Lacenaire, que fue poeta y asesino y terminó en el cadalso. Dice así:

¿Quién va a decirme qué es la vida? 
¿Quién va a decirme qué es la muerte? 
¿Qué es virtud? ¿Qué es filosofía? 
Ver cómo sopla la fortuna. 
¿Ciencia, honor? Ilusión, mentira. 
¿0ro? Tumba de la inocencia. 
Hasta la amistad es un sueño. 
Sólo en ti mismo está la dicha. 

¡Feliz quien sueña que es amado! 
¡Ojalá no despierte nunca! 
El corazón se engaña siempre: 
no hay sentimiento sin dolor. 
Si te amas a ti mismo, cumples 
lo que Naturaleza ordena. 
Si Dios existe, Dios es alguien 
enamorado de sí mismo. 

Dime, muchacho, ¿por qué huyes 
de la muerte con tanto ahínco? 
¿Por qué te aferras a la vida? 
¿No ves lo absurdo que es vivir? 
¿Por qué tiemblas ante un enigma 
cuya solución desconoces? 
¿Qué es nuestra alma? Un brillo inútil 
que se apaga en la sepultura. 

Abre los ojos, mira: todo 
lo que respira nace y muere. 
Sólo el orgullo de los hombres 
presume de supervivencias. 
Cuando llegue mi última hora, 
pisoteadme y maldecidme. 
¿De qué le sirven las plegarias 
al árbol roto por el viento? 

Me he reído de vuestros dioses 
y de vuestras ruines miserias. 
Mi alma se perdió de niña 
en la noche oscura del mundo, 
pero no fue nunca perversa, 
y los tristes la bendijeron. 
Hay virtud en mi corazón: 
Una virtud que no es la vuestra.


----------



## revongo (25 Nov 2022)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ya lo tengo claro, sabía de cierto que tengo un cancer de colon diagnosticado hace un mes mas menos, hoy me han asegurado que hay metástasis en el higadillo, y ya sabemos, quimioterapia o muerte.
> 
> Creo casi seguro que no voy a quimioterapizarme, una operación a secas igual me dá mas vidilla pero poca, cuando se lo he comentado a la doc dice que es que no me pueden sajar el hígado entero, el colon sí, pero el hígado.. joder que mala suerte jamingos.
> 
> ...



Sigue luchando y muere de pie.
Lucha hasta el final.
Muchas veces lo he pensado.
Si llego a una situación así, me aseguro un método rápido para pasar al otro barrio y daré toda la guerra por salir adelante...pero si al final salgo derrotado solo espero que en ese momento tenga la suficiente fuerza física para dar el paso.
No tengo la más mínima gana de ser un puto vegetal o arrastrarme como un gusano, sufriendo y haciendo sufrir a mi gente.

Lo siento mucho.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (25 Nov 2022)

Tibur no te olvidamos!


----------



## Woden (25 Nov 2022)

Tiburcio, presente!!!


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Nov 2022)

Estés donde estés, un abrazo.


----------

